#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  قصص اسلامية

## ابن مصر

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
اخواتي  في اللة 
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة

هذة مجموعة رائعة من القصص الاسلامية 
ومن يريد المشاركة اهلاا بة
واليكم بعض ما كتب هنا

الصفحة الاولى

توبة في مرقص
==================
كيف أقلع زوجي عن التدخين؟
====================
والدتنا المتبرجة عندما ماتت
======================
مخدرات .. سرقة .. عربدة وخمر في بانكوك
=============================
واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة
=================
توبة الشيخ أحمد القطان
=============

توبة والد الشيخ أحمد القطان
=====================
عُـدت إلى ديني بعد أن مات صاحبي
================
توبة الممثلة شمس البارودي
====================
توبة الممثلة هالة فؤاد
==============
توبة الشيخ سعيد بن مسفر
===================

قصة إسلام الأسير الروسي وأمه

========================
توبة بائع أشرطة الفيديو
=================
مأساة سارة

الصفحة الثانية

==============
المقارنة الصعبة !؟
===========
سالم ال......!؟
===========

قدم المسلم ووجه الكافر .. أيهما أنظف 
=====================

توبة فتاة في رياض القرآن
================
توبة رجل على يد ابنته ذات الخمس سنوات
=====================
قصة بوخالد
=================
دواء الملك
==========
توبة شاب بعد أن رأى يوم القيامة
======================

الطالبة المسلمة ومدرستها الملحدة
===================
إنها توبة عظيمة
=============
أنا والفتاة الأمريكية
=============
أنين العباس يؤلمني
============
أحرقوني بعد الموت
============
الملائكة تقاتل مع مجاهدي الشيشان
======================

الصفحة الثالثة

حوار مع الشيطان الرجيم
=================
عندما كشفتُ لها وجهها
================
داعية ولكن من نوع آخر
===================
حسن الخاتمة
================
موعد الشاليه
=================
الصدقة لا تموت
===========
امرأة خافت الله فأعزها الله
=======================
 إلى الذي سأل أين الله ؟
=========================
ترك الحرام فخرج من جسده المسك
========================
حياتي وشريط فيديوالصفعــةالفضيحة
=========================
رجل مسلم أسلم على يديه كل من كان في الكنيسة
=====================================
طفل يتسبب في هداية والده
==================
قصة مأساوية ترويها إحداهن لصديقتها 
=============================

الصفحة الرابعة 

توبة قاتل المائة
===============
الصبر على البلاء اختبار من الله سبحانه وتعالى 
=============================
شاب مات كالحيوان
=====================
نابش القبــور
============
ولكم في القصاص حياة
===================
نزعة خير في قلب مسلم
=================
لأنها قالت : لا إله إلا الله
==================
عندما احترق صديقي
==============
ضاعت بسبب التلفون
============
لا ينسى الله أحداً
===============
عندما تموت الرحمة في قلب الأب
=========================
الذي أنقذ ابني من النار
========================
المسلم الصغير
==============
أسكتوا ذلك الكلب
============

الصفحة الخامسة

نومة العروس المطمئنة
===================
سبحان الذي لا ينسى أحداً
========================
أسلم وبعدها مات
===============
دعوة الثلث الأخير من الليل
====================
أما تخجل من الله ؟
===============
يذهب إلى المسجد زاحفاً
======================
إن الله عزيز ذو انتقام
==================
تفاحة مسروقة تساوي ذهباً
=======================
ماتت في ثوب الزفاف
==================
رحمة رب العالمين
===============
الزوج والأسد
==============
الله حرّم على لحمه النار
=========================
سبحان الذي ألهمه وعلمه
=================
الله أكبر .. الله أكبر
=========================

الصفحة السادسة

قصة إسلام أميرة
===============
ابن القسيس الذي أسلم
=======================

 افضل معاكسه في الشرق الاوسط 
============================
أيها الدعاة ، هل من معتبر ؟؟
======================
أمريكي يصلي لأول مرة ... 
=====================

الصفحة السابعة

قصة إسلام فتاة نصرانية مصرية: 
========================
مدرب نصراني يسلم على يد طفل 
============================
وعادت إلى الله إحدى أخوات طريق الإسلام 
================================
جفري لانغ --يعتناق الاسلام
=====================
كيس البطاطس
==============
قصة حقيقية وحدثت فعلاً في لندن 
========================
الجائع الذي يتناول فاتحا للشهيه 
========================

الصفحة الثامنة

كن كمــــــــــــــــــــا تحب ان تكون 
==========================
صدقة الليل
=========
سبعة أقفال
============
قصة موثره جدا..
================
كنت في بلـد أوربـي 
=================
الشيخ ايمن سامي
===============
الامريكية التي اهتديت بنسخة من ترجمة القرأن
===================================

الصفحة التاسعة




واليكم اولي القصص 
توبة في مرقص
++++++++++++
‏قصة غريبة. . غريبة جدا.. ذكرها الشيخ على الطنطاوي في بعض كتابه  
قال : دخلت أحد مساجد مدينة "حلب " فوجدت شابا يصلي فقلت - سبحان الله - إن هذا الشاب من أكثر الناس فساداً ، يشرب الخمر ويفعل الزنا ويأكل الربا وهو عاق لوالديه وقد طرداه من البيت فما الذي جاء به إلى المسجد . .. فاقتربت منه وسألته : أنت فلان ؟!   
قال : نعم ... قلت : الحمد لله على هدايتك .. أخبرني كيف هداك الله ؟؟   
قال : هدايتي كانت على يد شيخ وعظنا في مرقص ؟إ!   
قال : نعم ..في مرقص ...   
قلت مستغرباً .. في مرقص ؟!   
قال : نعم ... في مرقص !   
قلت : كيف ذلك ؟!   
قال : هذه هي القصة . . . فأخذ يرويها فقال :  
كان في حارتنا مسجد صغير .. يؤم الناس فيه شيخ كبير السن ... وذات يوم التفت الشيخ إلى المصلين وقال لهم : أين الناس ؟! ... ما بال أكثر الناس وخاصة الشبـاب لا يقربون المسجـد ولا يعرفونه ؟‍‍‍‍ أجابـه المصلـون : إنهم فـي المراقـص والملاهي ... قال الشيخ : وما هي المراقص والملاهي؟  
رد عليه أحد المصلين : المرقص صالة كبيرة فيها خشبة مرتفعة تصعد عليها الفتيات عاريات أو شبه عاريات يرقصن والناس حولهن ينظرن إليهن .. فقال الشيخ : والذين ينظرون إليهن من المسلمين ؟   
قالـوا : نعم ..   
قال : لاحـول ولا قوة إلا بالله . . هيا بنا إلى تلك المراقص ننصح الناس ..   
قالوا له : ياشيخ .. أين أنت .. تعظ الناس وتنصحهم في المرقص ؟!   
قال : نعم ..   
حاولوا أن يثنوه عن عزمه وأخبروه أنهم سيواجهون بالسخـرية والاستهزاء وسينالهم الأذى .. فقال : وهل نحن خير من محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمسك الشيخ بيد أحد المصلين ليدله على المرقص ... وعندما   
وصلوا إليه سألهم صاحب المرقص : ماذا تريدون ؟!!   
قال الشيخ : أن ننصح من في المرقص !!  
تعجب صاحب المرقص .. وأخـذ يمعن النظر فيهم ورفض السماح لهـم .. فأخذوا يساومونه ليأذن لهم حتى دفعوا له مبلغا من المال يعادل دخله اليومي فوافق صاحب المرقص .. وطلب منهم أن يحضروا في الغد عند بدء العرض اليومي ...   
قال الشاب : فلما كان الغد كنت موجوداً في المرقص . . بدأ المرقص من إحدى الفتيات .. ولما انتهت أسدل الستار ثم فتح .. فإذا بشيخ وقور يجلس على كرسي فبدأ بالبسملة وحمد الله وأثنى عليه وصلى على رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم بدأ في وعظ الناس الذين أخذتهم الدهشة وتملكهم العجب وظنوا أن ما يرونه هو فقرة فكاهية .. فلما عرفـوا أنهم أمام شيخ يعظهم أخـذوا يسخـرون منه ويرفعون أصواتهم بالضحك والاستهزاء وهـو لا يبالي بهم .. واستمر في نصحهم ووعظهم حتى قام أحد الحضور وأمرهم بالسكوت والإنصات حتى يسمعوا ما يقوله الشيخ ..   
قال : فبدأ السكون والهدوء يخيم على أنحاء المرقص حتى أصبحنا لا نسمع إلا صوت الشيخ ، فقال كـلاماً ما سمعناه من قبل ... تلا علينا آيات من القرآن الكريم وأحاديث نبوية وقصصاً لتوبة بعض الصالحين وكان مما قاله : أيها الناس : إنكم عشتم طويلاً وعصيتم الله كثيراً ... فأين ذهبت لذة المعصية؟ لقد ذهبت اللذة وبقيت الصحائف سوداء ستسألون عنها يوم القيامة وسيأتي يوم يهلك فيه كل شيء إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى . . أيها الناس . . هل نظرتم إلى أعمالكم إلى أين ستؤدي بكم إنكم لا تتحملون نار الدنيا وهي جزء من سبعين جزءاً من نار جهنم . . بادروا بالتوبة قبل فوات الأوان . . قال : فبكوا الناس جميعاً . . وخرج الشيخ من المرقص وخرج الجميع وراءه وكانت توبتهم على يده حتى صاحب المرقص تاب وندم على ما كان منه ..

----------


## ابن مصر

كيف أقلع زوجي عن التدخين؟

‏تزوجت قبل عشرة سنوات من شاب مدخن دون علمي أنه يدخن .. ورغم ثقافته ورزانته وحسن تعامله, وكان محافظا على الصلاة مما جعلني أحبه إلا أنني ذقت الجحيم والمصائب من جراء تدخينه ورائحته النتنة ورائحة ملابسه , وحاولت معه لترك التدخين فكان يعدني خيرا ولكنه يماطل ويسوف .. واستمر هذا الوضع حتى كرهت نفسي , فقد كان يدخن في السيارة وفي المنزل وفي كل مكان حتى إنني فكرت في طلب الطلاق بسبب التدخين .. وبعد أشهر رزقني الله بطفل كان يمنعني من طلب الطلاق .   
أصيب طفلنا بالربو الشعبي وذكر الطبيب أن سبب ذلك يعود إلي التدخين وخصوصا حوله لأن والده يدخن بجواره .. ولم ينثن زوجي عن التدخين , وذات ليلة قمت من نومي على كحة طفلي الشديدة بسبب ربو الأطفال وقمت أبكي لحاله وحالي فعزمت أن أنهي هذه المأساة بأي ثمن , ولكن هاتفا أخذ يهتف بداخلي لماذا لا تلجئي إلي الله ؟؟ قمت وتوضأت وصليت ما شاء الله أن أصلي ودعوت الله بأن يعينني على هذه المصيبة ويهدي زوجي لترك التدخين وقررت الانتظار ..   
وذات ليلة كنا نزور مريضا من أقاربنا منوما في أحد مستشفيات الرياض , وبعد خروجنا من زيارة المريض وأثناء توجهنا لموقف السيارات أخذ زوجي يدخن فكررت الدعاء له وبالقرب من سيارتنا لمحت طبيبا يبحث عن سيارته هو الأخر داخل المواقف ثم فجأة قام بالاقتراب من زوجي وقال له: يا أخي أنا منذ السابعة صباحا وأنا أحاول مع فريق طبي إنقاذ حياة أحد ضحايا هذه السجائر اللعينة من مرض سرطان الرئة!! وهو شاب في عمرك ولديه زوجة وأطفال !! ويا ليتك تذهب معي الآن لأريك كيف يعاني هذا المريض , ويا ليتك ترى كيف حال أبنائه الصغار وزوجته الشابة من حوله , ويا ليتك تشعر بدموعهم وهم يسألوني كل ساعة عن وضع والدهم , ويا ليتك تحس بما يشعر به وهو داخل غرفة العناية المركزة حينما يرى أطفاله يبكون وترى دموعه تتساقط داخل كمامة الأكسجين , لقد سمحت لأطفاله بزيارته لأنني أعلم من خبرتي بأنه سيموت خلال ساعات إلا أن يشاء الله ويرحمه , ثم يا ليتك تشعر به وهو ينتحب ويبكي بكاء الأطفال لأنه يعلم خطورة حاله وأنه سيودعهم إلى الدار الآخرة !! أتريد أن تكون مثله لكي تشعر بخطورة التدخين !!؟ يا أخي أليس لك قلب !؟ أليس لك أطفال و زوجة !!؟ لمن تتركهم !!؟ أيهونون عليك لمجرد سيجارة لا فائدة منها سوى الأمراض والأسقام .. سمعت وزوجي هذه الكلمات , وما هي إلا لحظات حتى رمى زوجي سيجارته ومن ورائها علبة السجائر , فقال له الطبيب المخلص : عسى ألا تكون هذه الحركة مجاملة بل أجعلها صادقة سترى الحياة والسعادة !! ثم ذهب إلي سيارته وأنا أرمقه وبح صوتي وتجمعت العبرات في مقلتي . وفتح زوجي باب السيارة فرميت نفسي وانفجرت من البكاء حتى ظهر صوتي , وعجزت عن كتم شعوري ولم أتمالك نفسي وأخذت أبكي وكأنني أنا زوجة ذلك المسكين الذي سيموت, وأما زوجي فقد أخذه الوجوم وأطبق عليه الصمت ولم يستطع تشغيل سيارته إلا بعد فترة .. وأخذ يشكر ذلك الطبيب المخلص ,ويكيل له عبارات الثناء والمدح , ويقول ياله من طبيب مخلص..ولم أستطع مشاركته إلا بعد فترة , وكانت هذه نهاية قصته مع التدخين . وأثني وأشكر ذلك الطبيب وأسجل له كل تقدير وإعجاب , وأدعو له في كل صلاة وكل مقام منذ ذلك اليوم الأبيض الذي ابيضت به حياتنا وتخلصت من المعاناة ,وسأدعو له وسأدعو لكل مخلص مثله...  
تعلمت من هذه الحادثة فضل الدعاء وقدرة الله على تغيير الحال وتعلمت فضل الصبر مع الاحتساب والدعاء.. وتعلمت تقدير نعمة الله بأنه يهدي من يشاء وتعلمت فضل الإخلاص في القول والعمل من هذا الطبيب الذي أدى دوره وهو في مواقف السيارات . ما رأيكم لو أن كل شخص قام بعمله بهذه الطريقة وبهذا الإخلاص ؟؟ كم من المشاكل ستحل ؟؟ وكم من المنكرات ستختفي ؟؟ ولكن المشكلة أن معظم الأطباء والمدرسين والموظفين يقوم بعمله كوظيفة من أجل الراتب فقط , وهذا سبب تخلفنا وسبب ضعف الطب والتعليم وتراكم الأخطاء.

----------


## ابن مصر

والدتنا المتبرجة عندما ماتت

‏يقول راوي القصة : كنت في مصر أثناء أزمة الكويت، وقد تعودت دفن الموتى منذ أن كنت في الكويت قبل الأزمة، وعرفت بين الناس بذلك، فاتصلت بي إحدى العوائل طالبة مني دفن أمهم التي توفيت، فذهبت إلى المقبرة، وانتظرت عند مكان غسل الموتى، وإذا بي أرى أربع نساء محجبات يخرجن مسرعات من مكان الغسل، ولم أسأل عن سبب خروجهن وسرعتهن بالخروج لأن ذلك أمر لا يعنيني، وبعد ذلك بفترة وجيزة خرجت المرأة التي تغسل الأموات وطلبت مني مساعدتها بغسل الميتة فقلت لها أن هذا الأمر لا يجوز، فلا يحل لرجل أن يطلع على عورة المرأة، فعللت لي طلبها بسبب ضخامة جثة الميتة، ثم دخلت المرأة وغسلتها ثم كفنتها ثم نادتنا لحمل الجثة، فدخلنا نحو أحد عشر رجلا وحملنا الجثة لثقلها، ولما وصلنا إلى فتحة القبر وكعادة أهل مصر فإن قبورهم مثل الغرف ينزلون من الفتحة العلوية بسلم إلى قاع الغرفة، حيث يضعون موتاهم دون دفن أو إهالة للتراب، فتحنا الباب العلوي وأنزلنا الجثة من على أكتافنا، وإذا بها تنزلق وتسقط منا داخل الغرفة دون أن نتمكن من إدراكها، حتى أنني سمعت قعقعة عظامها وهي تتكسر أثناء سقوطها، فنظرت من الفتحة وإذا بالكفن ينفتح قليلا فيظهر شيء من العورة، فقفزت مسرعا إلى الجثة وغطيتها ثم سحبتها بصعوبة بالغة إلى اتجاه القبلة، ثم فتحت شيئا من الكفن تجاه وجه الجثة وإذا بي أرى منظرا عجيبا رأيت عينيها قد حجظت، ووجهها قد اسود، فرعبت لهول المنظر، وخرجت مسرعا للأعلى، لا ألوي على شيء، بعد وصولي إلى شقتي اتصلت بي إحدى بنات المتوفاة واستحلفتني أن أخبرها بما جرى لوالدتها أثناء إدخالها القبر فأردت التهرب من الإجابة، ولكنها كانت تصر على لإخبارها، حتى أخبرتها، فإذا بها تقول لي يا شيخ عندما رأيتنا نخرج من مكان الغسل مسرعات فإن ذلك كان بسبب ما رأيناه من اسوداد وجه والدتنا، يا شيخ إن سبب ذلك أن والدتنا لم تصل لله ركعة، وأنها ماتت وهي متبرجة !!  
هذه قصة واقعية تؤكد أن الله سبحانه وتعالى يشاء أحيانا أن يري بعض عباده بعض آثار الخاتمة السيئة على بعض عباده العصاة ليكون ذلك عبرة للأحياء منهم، إن في ذلك لعبرة لأولي الألباب ؟؟

----------


## ابن مصر

مخدرات .. سرقة .. عربدة وخمر في بانكوك

‏شاب لم يتجاوز الثالثة والعشرين من عمره ذهب إلى بانكوك بحثا عن المتعة الحرام فوجدها ولكنه سقط معها إلى الهاوية لولا عناية الله وفضله تداركته في آخر لحظة.. عرفه الشباب الخليجي في بانكوك بالحشائش لأن سيجارة الحشيش لم تكن تفارق يده وشفتيه.. هناك تخلى عن مهنته كطالب جامعي واضطره "الكيف" إلى أن يحترف مهنة.. ويالها من مهنة له معها صولات وجولات يروي قصته فيقول:   
أنا واحد من أحد عشر أخا من الذكور.. إلا أنني الوحيد الذي سافر هناك.. كان سفري الأول قبل عام تقريبا بعد جلسة مع الزملاء تحدثوا فيها عن المتعة في بانكوك!!! وخلال عام واحد سافرت سبع مرات وصل مجموعها إلى تسعة أشهر!!!   
بدايتي مع المخدرات كانت في الطائرة في أول رحلة إلى بانكوك عندما ناولني أحد الأصدقاء الخمسة الذين كنت معهم كأسا من "البيرة" ولم استسغها فقال لي خذ كأسا أخرى وسيختلف الأمر عليك فأخذتها فكانت هذه بداية الإدمان حيث كان فيها نوع من أنواع المخدر يسمى "الكنشة".   
ما إن وصلت إلى بلدي حتى بعت سيارتي وعدت إلى بانكوك.. وعند وصولي كنت أسأل عن "الكنشة" .. فدخنتها بكثرة .. ولم أكتف بل أخذت ابحث وأجرب أنواعا أخرى من المخدرات فجربت "الكوكايين" فلم يعدجبني وجربت حبوب "الكبتيجول" فلم تناسبني. كنت أبحث عن لذة أخرى تشبه "الكنشة" أو تفوقها فلم أجد وعدت إلى بلدي!!. وفي منزل أحد أصدقائي الذين سافرت معهم أول مرة عثرت عنده على "الحشيش" فتعاطيته.. كان سعره مرتفعا فاضطررت لضيق ذات اليد أن أخدع أخي وأوهمه أن أحد الأصدقاء يطالبني بمال اقترضته منه فباع أخي سيارته وأعطاني النقود..فاشتريت بها حشيشا وسافرت إلى بانكوك. وعندما عدت إلى بلدي بدأت أبحث عن نوع آخر يكون أقوى من "الحشيش" سافرت إلى بلد عربي في طلب زيت الحشيش ومع زيت الحشيش كنت أتجه إلى الهاوية .. لم أعد أستطيع تركه.. تورطت فيه.. أخذته معي إلى بانكوك ولم تكن سيجارتي المدهونة به تفارق شفتي .. عرفني الجميع هناك بالحشاش أصبت به إصابات خطيرة في جسدي أحمد الله أن شفاني منها.. فلم أكن أتصور يوما من الأيام أنني سأشفى من إدمان زيت الحشيش.   
أصبح المال مشكلتي الوحيدة.. من أين أحصل عليه؟ اضطررت إلى السير في طريق النصب والاحتيال حتى إنني أطلقت لحيتي وقصرت ثوبي لأوهم أقاربي بأنني بدأت ألتزم.. واقترضت منهم مالا.. وسرقت من خالي وعمي .. وأغريت بعض أصدقائي بالسفر إلى بانكوك لأذهب معهم وعلى حسابهم.. بل لقد أصبحت نصابا في بانكوك فكنت أحتال على شباب الخليج الذين قدموا للتو إلى هناك وأستولي على أموالهم.. كنت أخدع كبار السن الخليجيين وأستحوذ على نوقدهم حتى التايلنديين أنفسهم كنت أتحدث معهم بلغة تايلندية مكسرة وأنصب عليهم!!. لم أكن أغادر بانكوك لأن عملي – أقصد مهنة النصب- كان هناك.. وفكرت فعلا في الاستقرار والزواج من تايلندية للحصول على الجنسية التايلندية حتى أنشئ مشروعا صغيرا أعيش منه. أصبحت خبيرا في الحشيش أستطيع معرفة الحشيش المغشوش من السليم. ومضت الأيام وفقدت كل ما أملك فلم أجد من يقرضني .. عرف جميع إخوتي وأقاربي وأصدقائي أنني نصاب.. ولم أجد من يرشدني إلى مكان فيه مال لأسرقه.. ضاقت بي الدنيا وربطت الحبل لأشنق نفسي بعد أن شربت زجاجة عطر لأسكر.. ولكن أخي قال لي: أنت غبي.. فغضبت لذلك ونزلت لأناقشه فأقنعني أنني لن أستفيد شيئا من الانتحار.   
ركبت السيارة وأنا مخمور وفي ذهني آنذاك أمران إما أن تقبض على الشرطة، وإما أن أصل إلى المستشفى لأعالج من حالة الإدمان التي أعاني منها.. والحمد لله ذهبت إلى المستشفى وتعالجت وها أنذا الآن أصبحت سليما معافى تبت إلى الله ولن أعود إلى سابق عهدي..

----------


## ابن مصر

واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة

‏قال تعالى: [واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين] (البقرة 45) للصلاة الفضل الأكبر في تفريج هموم النفس، وتفريح القلب وتقويته وفي شرح الصدر لما فيها من اتصال القلب بالله عز وجل، فهي خير الأعمال كما قال صـلى الله عليه وسلم فيما رواه ابن ماجة والحاكم عن ثوبان رضي الله عنه " واعلموا أن خير أعمالكم الصلاة وللوقوف بين يدي الله في الصلاة أسرار عظيمة في جلب الصحة والعافية، قال جل وعلا [ إن الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر، ولذكر الله أكبر، والله يعلم ما تصنعون ] (العنكبوت 45) ، والصلاة هي الشفاء الأكيد للنفس، فقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان إذا حزن من أمر فزع إلى الصلاة، كما أنها علاج فعال للجسم أيضا، فقد روى ابن ماجة من حديث مجاهد عن أبي هريرة قال: " رآني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا نائم أشكو من وجع بطني، فقال لي: يا أبا هريرة، أيوجعك بطنك ؟ قلت: نعم يا رسول الله، قال: قم فصل، فإن في الصلاة شفاء إن الصلاة عملية حيوية ترتفع بأداء وظائف الإنسان النفسية والبدنية إلى أعلى مرتبة، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما رواه أحمد: " إنما مثل الصلاة كمثل نهر عذب غمر بباب أحدكم يقتحم فيه كل يوم خمس مرات فهل يبقى من درنه شيء؟.. الحديث"، فالصلاة بحق نموذج نوراني يؤكد عظمة المنهج القرآني لهذا الدين !  
يحكي لنا (م.س) من المملكة السعودية قصته لم أكن أعرف طريق المسجد رغم أن والدي كان شيخا يعلم القرآن، فقد أفسدني المال الذي كان متوفرا بين يدي وأبعدني عن طريق الله، ثم أراد الله أن أصاب في حادث سيارة أفقدني القدرة على السير تماما، وأكد الأطباء أنه لا يوجد سبب واضح لهذه الإعاقة إلا أن تكون صدمة عصبية أودت بقدرتي على الحركة، وفي أحد الأيام كنت في طريقي إلى صديقي الجديد، ذلك الكرسي المتحرك الذي أنتقل إليه بمجرد تركي لسيارتي المجهزة للمعاقين، وقبل أن يضعني أخي فوق الكرسي أذن المؤذن لصلاة المغرب، كان صوته جميلا لامس قلبي فجأة وهز وجداني بشدة، وكأني أول مرة أستمـع إلى الآذان في حياتي، دمعت عيناي، وتعجب أخي وأنا أطلب منه أن يأخذني إلى المسجد لأصلي مع الجماعة" مرت أيام طويلة وأنا أواظب على الصلاة في المسجد، حتى صلاة الفجر لم أتركها تفوتني، ورغم معاناتي الشديدة فقد هممت ألا أتراجع أبدا عن طريق العودة إلى الله، وفي إحدى الليالي وقبل صلاة الفجر رأيت أبي في المنام وقد قام من قبره وربت على كتفي وأنا أبكي وقال لي: يا بني لا تحزن لقد غفر الله لي بسببك، فتهللت جدا لهذه البشرى ورحت أصلي وأسجد لله شكرا، وقد تكررت رؤياي هذه عدة مرات . وبعد سنوات كنت أصلي الفجر في المسجد المجاور لبيتنا، وكنت جالسا على الكرسي في نهاية الصف الأول، راح الإمام يدعو طويلا دعاء القنوت، ورق قلبي كثيرا لدعائه وانهمرت دموعي، ووجدت جسدي يرتعش وقلبي يكاد يقفز من صدري، وشعرت باقتراب الموت مني، هدأت فجأة وأكملت صلاتي وبعد أن سلمت قمت من فوق الكرسي وأزحته جانبا لأقف على قدمي لأصلي ركعتي شكر لله . جاء المصلون من حولي يهنئونني، واختلطت دموعهم بدموعي، وكانت فرحتي بصدق مشاعرهم لا توصف، وجاء الإمام ليهمس في أذني وهو يعانقني: إياك أن تنسى فضل الله عليك ورحمته بك فإن حدثتك نفسك بمعصية الله فلتعد إلى الكرسي ولا تتركه أبدا حتى تؤدبها !

----------


## ابن مصر

توبة الشيخ أحمد القطان

‏الشيخ أحمد القطان من الدعاة المشهورين، والخطباء المعروفين، يروي قصة توبته فيقول:   
إن في الحياة تجاربا وعبرا ودروسا … لقد مررت في مرحلة الدراسة بنفسية متقلبة حائرة … لقد درست التربية الإسلامية في مدارس التربية - ولا تربية - ثمانية عشر عاما. وتخرجت بلا دين.. وأخذت ألتفت يمينا وشمالا: أين الطريق ؟ هل خلقت هكذا في الحياة عبثا؟ .. أحس فراغا في نفسي وظلاما وكآبة.. أفر إلى البر.. وحدي في الظلام لعلي أجد هناك العزاء. ولكني أعود حزينا كئيبا. وتخرجت من معهد المعلمين سنة 1969م وفي هذه السنة والتي قبلها حدث في حياتي حدث غريب تراكمت فيه الظلمات والغموم إذ قام الحزب الشيوعي باحتوائي ونشر قصائدي في مجلاتهم وجرائدهم. والنفخ فيها. وأخذوا يفسرون العبارات والكلمات بزخرف من القول يوحي به بعضهم إلى بعض حتى نفخوا في نفخة ظننت أنني أنا الإمام المنتظر. وما قلت كلمة إلا وطبلوا وزمروا حولها.. وهي حيلة من حيلهم. إذا أرادوا أن يقتنصوا ويفترسوا فردا ينظرون إلى هويته وهوايته ماذا يرغب ثم يدخلون عليه من هذا المدخل.. رأوني أميل إلى الشعر والأدب فتعهدوا بطبع ديواني ونشر قصائدي وعقدوا لي الجلسات واللقاءات الأدبية الساهرة.. ثم أخذوا يدسون السم في الدسم. يذهبون بي إلى مكتبات خاصة ثم يقولون: اختر ماشئت من الكتب بلا ثمن فأحمل كتبا فاخرة أوراقا مصقولة.. طباعة أنيقة عناوينها: "أصول الفلسفة الماركسية" "المبادئ الشيوعية" وهكذا بدأوا بالتدريج يذهبون بي إلى المقاهي الشعبية، فإذا جلست معهم على طاولة قديمة تهتز.. أشرب الشاي بكوب قديم وحولي العمال.. فإذا مر رجل بسيارته الأمريكية الفاخرة قالوا: انظر، إن هذا يركب السيارة من دماء آبائك وأجدادك.. وسيأتي عليك اليوم الذي تأخذها منه بالثورة الكبرى التي بدأت وستستمر.. إننا الآن نهيئها في "ظفار" ونعمل لها، وإننا نهيئها في الكويت ونعمل لها، وستكون قائدا من قوادها. وبينما أنا أسمع هذا الكلام أحس أن الفراغ في قلبي بدأ يمتلئ بشئ لأنك إن لم تشغل قلبك بالرحمن أشغله الشيطان… فالقلب كالرحى .. يدور .. فإن وضعت به دقيقا مباركا أخرج لك الطحين الطيب وإن وضعت فيه الحصى أخرج لك الحصى.. ويقدر الله - سبحانه وتعالى - بعد ثلاثة شهور أن نلتقي رئيس الخلية الذي ذهب إلى مصر، وغاب شهرا ثم عاد.وفي تلك الليلة ،أخذوا يستهزئون بأذان الفجر.. كانت الجلسة تمتد من العشاء إلى الفجر يتكلمون بكلام لا أفهمه مثل "التفسير المادي للتاريخ" و"الاشتراكية والشيوعية في الجنس والمال" .. ثم يقولون كلاما أمرره على فطرتي السليمة التي لاتزال .. فلا يمر .. أحسن أنه يصطدم ويصطك ولكن الحياء يمنعني أن أناقش فأراهم عباقرة .. مفكرين .. أدباء .. شعراء .. مؤلفين كيف أجرؤ أن أناقشهم فأسكت. ثم بلغت الحالة أن أذن المؤذن لصلاة الفجر فلما قال "الله أكبر" أخذوا ينكتون على الله ثم لما قال المؤذن "أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله" أخذوا ينكتون على رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وسلم. وهنا بدأ الانفعال الداخلي والبركان الإيماني الفطري يغلي وإذا أراد الله خيرا بعبده بعد أن أراه الظلمات يسر له أسباب ذلك إذ قال رئيس الخلية: لقد رأيت الشيوعية الحقيقية في لقائي مع الأبنودي الشاعر الشعبي بمصر هو الوحيد الذي رأيته يطبقها تطبيقا كاملا. فقلت: عجبا.. ما علامة ذلك؟!!. قال: " إذا خرجنا في الصباح الباكر عند الباب فكما أن زوجته تقبله تقبلني معه أيضا ، وإذا نمنا في الفراش فإنها تنام بيني وبينه.. " هكذا يقول.. والله يحابه يوم القيامة فلما قال ذلك نزلت ظلمة على عيني وانقباض في قلبي وقلت في نفسي: أهذا فكر؟!! أهذه حرية؟!! أهذه ثورة؟!! لا ورب الكعبة إن هذا كلام شيطاني إبليسي!! ومن هنا تجرأ أحد الجالسين فقال له: يا أستاذ مادمت أنت ترى ذلك فماذا لا تدع زوجتك تدخل علينا نشاركك فيها؟ قال:"إنني ما أزال أعاني من مخلفات البرجوازية وبقايا الرجعية. وسيأتي اليوم الذي نتخلص فيه منها جميعا.. ومن هذه الحادثة بدأ التحول الكبير في حياتي إذ خرجت أبحث عن رفقاء غير أولئك الرفقاء فقدر الله أن ألتقي بإخوة في "ديوانية". كانوا يحافظون على الصلاة… وبعد صلاة العصر يذهبون إلى ساحل البحر ثم يعودون وأقصى ما يفعلونه من مأثم أنهم يلعبون "الورقة". ويقدر الله أن يأتي أحدهم إلي ويقول: يا أخ أحمد يذكرون أن شيخا من مصر اسمه "حسن أيوب" جاء إلى الكويت ويمدحون جرأته وخطبته، ألا تأتي معي؟ قالها من باب حب الاستطلاع.. فقلت: هيا بنا.. وذهبت معه وتوضأت ودخلت المسجد وجلست وصليت المغرب ثم بدأ يتكلم وكان يتكلم واقفا لا يرضى أن يجلس على كرسي وكان شيخا كبيرا ، شاب شعر رأسه ولحيته ولكن القوة الإيمانية البركانية تتفجر من خلال كلماته لأنه كان يتكلم بأرواح المدافع لا بسيوف من خشب ، وبعد أن فرغ من خطبته أحسست أني خرجت من عالم إلى عالم آخر.. من ظلمات إلى نور ولأول مرة أعرف طريقي الصحيح وأعرف هدفي في الحياة ولماذا خلقت ؟! وماذا يراد مني! وإلى أين مصيري؟ وبدأت لا استطيع أن أقدم أو أؤخر إلا أن أعانق هذا الشيخ وأسلم عليه. ثم عاد هذا الأخ يسألني عن انطباعي فقلت له: اسكت وسترى انطباعي بعد أيام.. عدت في الليلة نفسها واشتريت جميع الأشرطة لهذا الشيخ وأخذت أسمعها إلى أن طلعت الشمس ووالدتي تقدم لي طعام الإفطار فأرده ثم طعام الغداء وأنا أسمع وأبكي بكاء حارا وأحس أني قد ولدت من جديد ودخلت عالما آخر وأحببت الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وصار هو مثلي الأعلى وقدوتي وبدأت أنكب على سيرته قراءة وسماعا حتى حفظتها من مولده إلى وفاته -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فأحسست أنني إنسان لأول مرة في حياتي وبدأت أعود فأقرأ القرآن فأرى كل آية فيه كأنها تخاطبني أو تتحدث عني (أومن كان ميتا فأحييناه وجعلنا له نورا يمشي به في الناس كمن مثله في الظلمات ليس بخارج منها…) الأنعام. نعم .. لقد كنت ميتا فأحياني الله .. ولله الفضل والمنة .. ومن هنا انطلقت مرة ثانية إلى أولئك الرفقاء الضالين المضلين ، وبدأت أدعوهم واحدا واحدا ولكن.. (إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء وهو أعلم بالمهتدين).. أما أحدهم فقد تاب بإذن الله وفضله، ثم ذهب إلى العمرة،فانقلبت به السيارة ومات وأجره على الله، وأما رئيس الخلية فقابلني بابتسامة صفراء، وأنا أناقشه أقول له : أتنكر وجود الله؟ !! فابتسم ابتسامة صفراء وقال: يا أستاذ أحمد.. إنني أحسدك لأنك عرفت الطريق الآن.. أما أنا فاتركني .. فإن لي طريقي ولك طريقك.. ثم صافحني وانصرفت وظل هو كما هو الآن. وأما البقية فمنهم من أصبح ممثلا، ومنهم من أصبح شاعرا يكتب الأغاني وله أشرطة "فيديو" يلقي الشعر وهو سكران.. وسبحان الذي يخرج الحي من الميت.. ومن تلك اللحظة بدأت أدعو إلى الله رب العالمين.  


هذه القصة ذكرها الشيخ في محاضرة له بعنوان "تجاربي في الحياة"

----------


## ابن مصر

توبة والد الشيخ أحمد القطان

‏الشيخ أحمد القطان - جزاه الله خيرا - كان هو السبب - بعد توفيق الله - في هداية والده يروي لنا القصة فيقول: هذه القصة ذكرها الشيخ في درس له بعنوان": سلامة الصدر من الأحقاد". " أصيب والدي - رحمه الله - بمرض في الغوص حيث كانوا على ظهر سفينة فضربتهم صاعقة… فقد كانوا داخلين في شط العرب يحملون التمور وكانت هناك سفينة كويتية معطلة تحتاج إلى بعض التصليح فطلب ربان هذه السفينة من ربان السفينة الأخرى التي فيها والدي أن يساعده فيجر معه " المحمل" حتى يخرجه من المكان الضحل إلى المكان العميق. فوعده أن يساعده في وقت آخر بعد أن يستقي الماء ويجره إلى المكان العميق إلا أنه كان مستعجلا وكان محملا بضاعة ثقيلة فلم يف بوعده إذ " خطف" بالليل خفية وترك صاحبه الذي عاهده قال والدي - رحمه الله - : فلما خرجنا من الخليج العربي جاءت سحابة فوق السفية فبرقت ورعدت ونزلت منها صاعقة على رأس الشراع فاحترق كله… فكان والدي ممن أصيب بهذه الصاعقة إذ أصيب بمرض أشبه بالشلل. وكان التجار يلومون ربان السفينة ويقولون له: لو أنك ساعدت ذلك الرجل صاحب السفينة المعطلة لما حدث ما حدث .. ولكن .. قدر الله وما شاء فعل.. ثم عادوا بوالدي - رحمه الله - إلى بيته وأصبح مقعدا لا يستطيع المشي وأكل ما عنده من مدخرات حتى أصبح يخرج وهو يزحف إلى الشاعر لعله يجد من يجود عليه ولو بكسرة خبز. ولما بلغت به هذه الحالة وامتد مرضه ما يقارب العشر سنوات وهو جالس في البيت بلا علاج وصفوا له شيخا من المنتسبين للدين يقرأ على الناس الآيات والأحاديث للاستشفاء. وواستدعي ذلك الشيخ الذي يسمونه " الملأ " فجاء " الملأ" وكان أو سؤال وجهه إلى والدي - مع الأسف الشديد :- " كم تدفع على هذه القراءة"؟ فقال والدي - رحمه الله : أنا رجل فقير ومقعد وليس معي في جيبي هذه النصف روبية هي ثمن طعامي أنا ووالدتي فقال " الملأ" : هذه لا تكفي .. وطلب أكثر من ذلك .. فلما لم يعطه والدي ما يريد خرج ولم يقرأ عليه شيئا. وهنا .. أحس والدي بامتعاض شديد وتولد عنده رد فعل عنيف جعله يكره الدين ويكره من ينتسب إلى هذا الدين.. وأصبحت هذه الحادثة دائما على لسانه لا سيما وأنه كان فصيحا وذكيا يقول الشعر ويضرب الأمثال .. فسلط تلك الفصاحة وذلك الذكاء للسخرية بالمتدينين بسبب ذلك الموقف الذي وقفه ذلك الملا. ومرت الأيام:- ويقدر الله - جل وعلا - أن يأتيه رجل فيقول له: لماذا لا تذهب إلى المستشفى "الأمريكاني" الذي يمدحه الناس ويثنون عليه فيه طبيب جيد اسمه سكيدر .. الخ وهو مستشفى تابع لإرساليات التبشير ( النصرانية ) التي تعمل لتنصير المسلمين أو إخراجهم من دينهم على الأقل.. فقال والدي ولكن كيف استطيع الوصول إلى هذه المستشفى وهو بعيد عن بيتي وأنا لا استطيع المشي. ولم تكن في ذلك الوقت مواصلات تنقلهم كما هو الآن إلا عند أناس يعديون على الأصابع ومن هؤلاء المعدودين ذلك المستشفى المذكور حيث كان يملك سيارة وعند الدكتور سكيدر.. وعند آذان الفجر زحف والدي رحمه الله على فخذيه من بيته إلى المستشفى "الأمريكاني" فما وصله - زحفا - إلا قبيل الظهر وكان ذلك في فصل الصيف. يقول - رحمه الله - : فلما وصلت إلى جدار المستشفى لم تبق في قطرة ماء لا في فمي ولا في عيني ولا جسمي.. وأحسست أن الشمس تحرقني وأكاد أموت حتى إني لا أستيطع أن أتكلم أو أصرخ أو أنادي.. فدنوت من الجدار ونمت وبدأت أتشهد استعدادا للموت. يقول: ثم اغمي علي وظننت أني مت فلما فتحت عيني إذا أنا في بيتي وبجواري دواء.. قال : فسألت الناس الذين كانوا يعالجون في المستشفى : ماذا حدث؟ فقالوا: إن الناس قد أخبروا الطبيب بأن هناك رجلا قد أغمي عليه عند جدار المستشفى فنظر من النافذة فرآه فنزل مع الممرضين وحملوه ودخلوا به ثم بعد ذلك قام بتشخيصه تشخيصا كاملا حتى عرف المرض وأعطاه حقنة ثم بعد ذلك أعطاه الدواء وحمله بسيارته الخاصة وأوصله إلى البيت. قالت والدي - رحمه الله - : فلما وضعت يدي في جيبي وجدت بها خمس روبيات فسألت : من الذي وضع هذه الروبيات في جيبي؟ فقالت الوالدة وضعها الدكتور الذي أحضرك إلى هنا!!! وهنا يظهر الفرق الكبير بين ما فعله هذا " المبشر" النصراني الكافر وبين ما فعله ذلك " الملا" - سامحه الله . إن هذا النصراني لم يدع والدي إلى دينه بطريقة مباشرة وإنما أحسن معه المعاملة لكي يستميل قلبه ومن أصول الإرساليات التبشيرية ( التنصيرية) التي تدرس لهم وقرأناها في الكتب ودرسناها نحن أنه ليس من الشرط أن تجعل المسلم نصرانيا .. إن جعلته نصرانيا فهذا تشريف للمسلم ( هكذا يقولون) ولكن إذا عجزت أن تجعله نصرانيا فاحرص على أن تتركه بلا دين فإن تركته بلا دين فقد حققت المطلب الذي نريد. الشاهد أن الوالد رحمه الله شفي وقام يمشي وظل ذلك الطبيب يزوره في كل أسبوع مرة ويتلطف معه ويمسح عليه وينظفه ويعالجه إلى أن تحسنت صحته وقام يمشي بدأ يعمل ثم بعد ذلك تزوج فلما رزقه الله بابنة الأول- وهو أنا - ظل ولاؤه لهذا الطبيب لدرجة أنني لما بلغت الخامسة من عمري وبدات أعقل بعض الأمور كان ياخذني كل أسبوع في زيارة مخصصة إلى ذلك الدكتور ويلقنني منذ الصغر ويقول : أنظر إلى هذا الرجل الذي أمامك. إنه هو سبب شفاء والدك.. هذا الذي كان يعالجني في يوم من الأيام ويضع في جيبي خمس روبيات بينما يرفض "الملا" علاجي لأني لا أملك هذه الروبيات.. ثم يأمرني بتقبيل يده.. فأقوم أنا وأقبل يده. واستمرت هذه الزيارة المخصصة لذلك الدكتور إلى أن بلغت العاشرة من عمري.. في كل أسبوع زيارة وكأنها عبادة.. يدفعني إليه دفعا لكي أقبل يده. ثم بعد ذلك استمر والدي يسخر من المتدينين ويستهزئ بهم، فلما هداني الله إلى الطريق المستقيم وأعفيت لحيتي بدأ يسخر ويستهزئ باللحية. فقلت في نفسي: إن من المستحيل أن أنزع صورة ذلك "الملا" من رأسه وصورة ذلك الدكتور من رأسه أيضا إلا أن أحسن المعاملة معه أكثر من "الملا" وأكثر من الدكتور وبدون ذلك لن أستطيع. فظللت أنتظر الفرصة المناسبة لذلك طمعا في هداية والدي. وجاءت الفرصة المنتظرة.. ومرض الوالد مرضا عضالا.. وأصبح طريح الفراش في المستشفى حتى إنه لا يستطيع الذهاب إلى مكان قضاء الحاجة إذا أراد ذلك وكنت أنا بجواره ليلا ونهارا فقلت في نفسي هذه فرصة لا تقدر بثمن. وفي تكل الحال كان - رحمة الله عليه - يتفنن في مطالبه بختبرني هل أطيعه أم لا . ومن ذلك أنه في جوف الليل كان يأمرني بأن أحضر له نوعا من أنواع الفاكهة لا يوجد في ذلك الوقت فأذهب وأبحث في كل مكان حتى أجدها في تلك الساعة المتأخرة ثم أقدمها له فلا يأكلها.. فإذا أراد أن يقضي الحاجة لا يستطيع القيام فأضع يدي تحت مقعدته حتى يقضي حاجته في يدي.. ويتبول في يدي.. وأظل واضعا يدي حتى ينتهي من قضاء الحاجة، وهو يتعجب من هذا السلوك.. ثم أذهب إلى دورة المياه وأنظف يدي مما أصابهما. وقد تكررت هذه الحادثة في كل عشر دقائق مرة.. نظرا لشدة المرض حتى أنني في النهاية لم أتمكن من وضع يدي كلما تبرز أو تبول .. لكثرة ذلك. فلما رأى والدي هذا التصرف يتكرر مني أكثر من مرة أخذ يبكي.. فكان هذا البكاء فاتحة خير وإيمان في قلبه.. ثم قال لي: إنني ما عرفت قيمتك إلا في هذه اللحظة. ثم سألني : هل جميع هؤلاء الشباب المتدينين مثلك؟ .. قلت له : بل أحسن مني، ولكنك لا تعرفهم.. وكانوا يزورونه ويسلمون عليه. فبدأ يصلي ويصوم ويحب الدين ويذكر الله. ولا يفتر لسانة عن ذكر الله وقول لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله وأسبغ الله عليه هذا الدين فقلت: سبحان الله.. حقا إن الدين هو المعاملة !!

----------


## ابن مصر

عُـدت إلى ديني بعد أن مات صاحبي

‏يروي صاحبنا قصته فيقول :  
 كنت أتمايل طربا، وأترنح يمنة ويسرة، وأصرخ بكل صوتي وأنا أتناول مع "الشلة" الكأس تلو الكأس .. وأستمع إلى صوت "مايكل جاكسون " في ذلك المكان الموبوء ، المليء بالشياطين الذ يسمونه "الديسكو" .. كان ذلك في بلد عربي ، أهرب إليه كلما شجعني صديق أو رفيق ، فاصرف فيه مالي وصحتي ، وأبتعد عن أولادي وأهلي .. وأرتكب أعـمالا عندما أتذكرها ترتعد فرائصي ، ويتملكني شعور بالحزن والأسى ، لكن تأثير الشيطان علي أكبر من شعوري بالندم والتعب .. استمريت على هذه الحال ، وانطلق بي هوى النفس إلى أبعد من ذلك البلد العربي ، وأصبحت من عشاق أكثر من عاصمة أوروبية ، وهناك أجد الفجور بشكل مكشوف وسهل ومرن !!  
وفي يوم من أيام أواخـر شهر شعبان أشار علي أحد الأصدقاء بأن نسافر إلى "بانكـوك" ، وقـد عرض علي تذكـرة مجانية، وإقامة مجانية أيضا، ففرحت بذلك العرض ، وحزمت حقائبي وغادرنا إلى بانكوك حيث عشت فيها انحلالا لم أعشه طوال حياتي .. وفي ليلة حمراء، اجتمعت أنا وصديقي في أحد أماكن الفجور، وفقدنا في تلك الليلة عقولنا، حتى خرجنا ونحن نترنح ، وفي طريقنا إلى الفندق الذي نسكن فيه ، أصيب صديقي بحالة إعياء شديدة، ولم أكن في حالة عقلية تسمح لي بمساعدته ، لكني كنت أغالب نفسي فأوقفت سيارة أجرة حملتنا إلى الفندق .. وفي الفندق . . استدعي الطبيب على عجل ، وأثناءها كان صديقي يتقيا دما، فأفقت من حالتي الرثة ، وجاء الطبيب ونقل صديقي إلى المستشفى ، وبعد ثلاثة أيام من العلاج المركز، عدنا إلى أهلينا وحالة صديقي الصحية تزداد سوءاً .. وبعد يوم من وصولنا ، نقل إلى المستشفى ، ولم يبق على دخول رمضان غير أربعة أيام !!  

وفي ذات مساء، ذهبت لزيارة صديقي في المستشفى ، وقبل أن أصل إلى غرفته لاحظت حركة غريبة، والقسم الذي يوجد فيه صديقي "مقلوب" على رأسه ، وقفت على الباب ، فإذا بصراخ وعويل .. لقـد مات صاحبي لتوه بعد نزيف داخلي عنيف ، فبكيت ، وخرجت من المستشفى وأنا أتخيل أنني أنا ذلك الإنسان الذي ضاعت حياته ، وانتهت في غم وشهقت بالبكاء وأنا أتوب إلى الله .. وأنا أستقبل رمضان بالعبادة والاعتكاف والقيام وقراءة القرآن ، وقد خرجت من حياة الفسق والمجون إلى حياة شعرت فيها بالأمن والأمان والاطمئنان والاستقرار، وقد كنت بعيدا عن ذلك أستمريء المجون والفجور، حتى قضى صاحبي نحبه أمامي .. فأسأل الله أن يتوب علي !

----------


## ابن مصر

توبة الممثلة شمس البارودي

‏من كتابها "رحلتي من الظلمات إلى النور" وفي حوار أجرته إحدى الصحف مع شمس البارودي الممثلة المعروفة التي اعتزلت التمثيل وردا على سؤال عن سبب هدايتها قالت :  
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله .. البداية كانت في نشأتي .. والنشأة لها دور مهم والدي – بفضل الله – رجل متدين، التدين البسيط العادي.. وكذلك كانت والدتي- رحمها الله – كنت أصلي ولكن ليس بانتظام.. كانت بعض الفروض تفوتني ولم أكن أشعر بفداحة ترك فرض من فروض الصلاة.. وللأسف كانت مادة الدين في المدارس ليست أساسية وبالطبع لم يكن يرسب فيها أحد ولم يكن الدين علما أساسيا مثل باقي العلوم الأخرى الدنيوية.. وعندما حصلت على الشهادة الثانوية العامة كانت رغبتي إما في دخول كلية الحقوق أو دراسة الفنون الجميلة، ولكن المجموع لم يؤهلني لأيهما.. فدخلت معهد الفنون المسرحية، ولم أكمل الدراسة فيه حيث مارست مهنة التمثيل.. وأشعر الآن كأنني دفعت إليها دفعا.. فلم تكن في يوم من الأيام حلم حياتي ولكن بريق الفن والفنانين والسينما والتليفزيون كان يغري أي فتاة في مثل سني – كان عمري آنذاك 16-17 سنة – خاصة مع قلة الثقافة الدينية الجيدة. وأثناء عملي بالتمثيل كنت أشعر بشيء في داخلي يرفض العمل حتى أنني كنت أظل عامين أو ثلاثة دون عمل حتى يقول البعض : إنني اعتزلت.. والحمد لله كانت أسرتي ميسورة الحال من الناحية المادية فلم أكن أعمل لحاجة مادية.. وكنت أنفق العائد من عملي على ملابسي ومكياجي وما إلى ذلك.. استمر الوضع حتى شعرب أني لا أجد نفسي في هذا العمل.. وشعرت أن جمالي هو الشيء الذي يستغل في عملي بالتمثيل.. وعندها بدأت أرفض الأدوار التي تعرض علي، التي كانت تركز دائما على جمالي الذي وهبني الله إياه وعند ذلك قل عملي جدا.. كان عملي بالتمثيل أشبه بالغيبوبة.. كنت أشعر أن هناك انفصاما بين شخصيتي الحقيقية والوضع الذي أنا فيه.. وكنت أجلس أفكر في أعمالي السنمائية التي يراها الجمهور.. ولم أكن اشعر أنها تعبر عني، وأنها أمر مصطنع، كنت أحس أنني أخرج من جلدي. وبدأت أمثل مع زوجي الأستاذ حسن يوسف في أدوار أقرب لنفسي فحدثت لي نقلة طفيفة من أن يكون المضمون لشكلي فقط بل هناك جانب آخر. أثناء ذلك بدأت أواظب على أداء الصلوات بحيث لو تركت فرضا من الفروض استغفر الله كثيرا بعد أن أصليه قضاء.. وكان ذلك يحزنني كثيرا.. كل ذلك ولم أكن ألتزم بالزي الإسلامي. وقبل أن أتزوج كنت أشتري ملابسي من أحدث بيوت الأزياء في مصر وبعد أن تزوجت كان زوجي يصحبني للسفر خارج مصر لشراء الملابس الصيفية والشتوية!! .. أتذكر هذا الآن بشيء من الحزن، لأن من هذه الأمور التافهة كانت تشغلني. ثم بدأت أشتري ملابس أكثر حشمة، وإن أعجبني ثوب بكم قصير كنت أشتري معه "جاكيت" لستر الجزء الظاهر من الجسم.. كانت هذه رغبة داخلية عندي. وبدأت أشعر برغبة في ارتداء الحجاب ولكن بعض المحيطين بي كانوا يقولون لي : إنك الآن أفضل!!!. بدأت أقرأ في المصحف الشريف أكثر.. وحتى تلك الفترة لم أكن قد ختمت القرآن الكريم قراءة، كنت أختمه مع مجموعة من صديقات الدراسة.. ومن فضل الله أنني لم تكن لي صداقات في الوسط الفني، بل كانت صداقاتي هي صداقات الطفولة، كنت أجتمع وصديقاتي – حتى بعد أن تزوجت – في شهر رمضان الكريم في بيت واحدة منا نقرأ القرآن الكريم ونختمه وللأسف لم تكن منهن من تلتزم بالزي الشرعي. في تلك الفترة كنت أعمل دائما مع زوجي سواء كان يمثل معي أو يخرج لي الأدوار التي كنت أمثلها.. وأنا أحكي هذا الآن ليس باعتباره شيئا جميلا في نفسي ولكن أتحدث عن فترة زمنية عندما أتذكرها أتمنى لو تمحى من حياتي ولو عدت إلى الوراء لما تمنيت أبدا أن أكون من الوسط الفني!! كنت أتمنى أن أكون مسلمة ملتزمة لأن ذلك هو الحق والله – تعالى – يقول ( وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون). كنت عندما أذهب إلى المصيف أتأخر في نزول البحر إلى ما بعد الغروب ومغادرة الجميع للمكان إلا من زوجي، وأنا أقول هذا لأن هناك من تظن أن بينها وبين الالتزام هوة واسعة ولكن الأمر – بفضل الله – سهل وميسور فالله يقول في الحديث القدسي " ومن تقرب إلي شبرا تقربت إليه ذراعا ومن تقرب إلى ذراعا تقربت إليه باعا، ومن أتاني يمشي أتيته هرولة…" وكانت قراءاتي في تلك الفترة لبرجسون وسارتر وفرويد وغيرهم من الفلسفات التي لا تقدم ولا تؤخر وكنت أدخل في مناقشات جدلية فلسفية وكانت عندي مكتبة ولكني أحجمت عن هذه القراءات دون سبب ظاهر. كانت عندي رغبة قوية في أداء العمرة وكنت أقول في نفسي: إنني لا استطيع أن أؤدي العمرة إلا إذا ارتديت الحجاب لأنه غير معقول أن أذهب لبيت الله دون أن أكون ملتزمة بالزي الإسلامي.. لكن هناك من قلن لي: لا .. أبدا.. هذا ليس شرطا.. كان ذلك جهلا منهن بتعاليم الإسلام لأنهن لم يتغير فيهن شيء بعد أدائهن للعمرة. وذهب زوجي لأداء العمرة ولم أذهب معه لخوفي أن تتأخر ابنتي عن الدراسة في فترة غيابي .. ولكنها أصيبت بنزلة شعبية وانتقلت العدوى إلى ابني ثم انتقلت إلي فصرنا نحن الثلاثة مرضى فنظرت إلى هذا الأمر نظرة فيها تدبر وكأنها عقاب على تأخري عن أداء العمرة. وفي العام التالي ذهبت لأداء العمرة وكان ذلك سنة 1982م في شهر "فبراير" وكنت عائدة في "ديسمبر" من باريس وأنا أحمل أحدث الملابس من بيوت الأزياء كانت ملابس محتشمة.. ولكنها أحدث موديل.. وعندما ذهبت واشتريت ملابس العمرة البيضاء كانت أول مرة ألبس الثياب البيضاء دون أن أضع أي نوع من المساحيق على وجهي ورأيت نفسي أكثر جمالا.. ولأول مرة سافرت دون أن أصاب بالقلق على أولادي لبعدي عنهم وكانت سفريات تصيبني بالفزع والرعب خوفا عليهم.. وكنت آخذهم معي في الغالب. وذهبت لأداء العمرة مع وفد من هيئة قناة السويس.. وعندما وصلت إلى الحرم النبوي بدأت أقرأ في المصحف دون أن أفهم الآيات فهما كاملا لكن كان لدي إصرار على ختم القرآن في المدينة ومكة.. وكانت بعض المرافقات لي يسألنني هل ستتحجبين؟ وكنت أقول : لا أعرف.. كنت أعلق ذلك الأمر على زوجي.. هل سيوافق أم لا.. ولم أكن أعلم أنه لا طاعة لمخلق في معصية الخالق. وفي الحرم المكي وجدت العديد من الأخوات المسلمات كن يرتدين الخمار وكنت أفضل البقاء في الحرم لأقرأ القرآن الكريم وفي إحدى المرات أثناء وجودي في الحرم بين العصر والمغرب التقيت بإحدى الأخوات وهي مصرية تعيش في الكويت اسمها "أروى" قرأت علي أبياتا من الشعر الذي كتبته هي فبكيت، لأنني استشعرت أنها مست شيئا في قلبي وكنت في تلك الفترة تراودني فكرة الحجاب كثرا ولكن الذين من حولي كانوا يقولون لي : انتظري حتى تسألي زوجك.. لا تتعجلي.. أنت مازلت شابة…. . الخ " ولكن كانت رغبتي دائما في ارتداء الحجاب قالت الأخت "أروى  

فليقــولوا عـن حجابي .. لا وربي لن أبالي  
قد حمــاني في ديني .. وحــباني بالجـــلال  
زينتي دوماً حيائي .. واحتشامي هو مــالي  
ألأني أتـــولى .. عــن مـــــتاع الــــــزوال  
لامني الناس كأني .. أطلب الســـوء لحالي  
كم لمحت اللوم منهم .. في حديث أو سؤال

وهي قصيدة طويلة أبكي كلما تذكرتها… استشعرت أنها تتحدث بلسان حالي.. وأنها مست شغاف قلبي. وبعد ذلك ذهبت لأداء العمرة لأخت لي من أبي، توفيت وكنت أحبها كثيرا – رحمها الله – وبعد أداء العمرة لم أنم تلك الليلة واستشعرت بضيق في صدري رهيب وكأن جبال الدنيا تجثم فوق أنفاسي.. وكأن خطايا الشر كلها تخنقني.. كل مباهج الدنيا التي كنت أتمتع بها كأنها أوزار تكبلني.. وسألني والدي عن سبب أرقي فقلت له: أريد أن أذهب إلى الحرم الآن.. ولم يكن الوقت المعتاد لذهابنا إلى الحرم قد حان ولكن والدي- وكان مجندا نفسه لراحتي في رحلة العمرة – صحبني إلى الحرم.. وعندما وصلنا أديت تحية المسجد وهي الطواف وفي أول شوط من الأشواط السبعة يسر الله لي الوصول إلى الحجر الأسود ولم يحضر على لساني غير دعاء واحد .. لي ولزوجي وأولادي وأهلي وكل من أعرف.. دعوت بقوة الإيمان.. ودموعي تنهمر في صمت ودون انقطاع.. طوال الأشواط السبعة لم أدع إلا بقوة الإيمان وطوال الأشواط السبعة اصل إلى الحجر الأسود وأقبله، وعند مقام إبراهيم عليه السلام وقفت لأصلي ركعتين بعد الطواف وقرأت الفاتحة، كأني لم أقرأها طوال حياتي واستشعرت فيها معان اعتبرتها منة من الله، فشعرت بعظمة فاتحة الكتاب .. وكنت أبكي وكياني يتزلزل.. في الطواف استشعرت كأن ملائكة كثيرة حول الكعبة تنظر إلى.. استشعرت عظمة الله كما لم أستشعرها طوال حياتي. ثم صليت ركعتين في الحجر وحدث لي الشيء نفسه كل ذلك كان قبل الفجر.. وجاءني والدي لأذهب إلى مكان النساء لصلاة الفجر عندها كنت قد تبدلت وأصبحت إنسانة أخرى تماما . وسألني بعض النساء: هت ستتحجبين يا أخت شمس؟ فقلت فإذن الله.. حتى نبرات صوتي قد تغيرت.. تبدلت تماما .. هذا كل ما حدث لي.. وعدت ومن بعدها لم أخلع حجابي .. وأنا في السنة السادسة من ارتديته وأدعو الله أن يحسن خاتمتي وخاتمتنا جيمعا أنا وزوجي وأهلي وأمة المسلمين جمعاء !!

----------


## ابن مصر

توبة الممثلة هالة فؤاد

‏"أرى أنني ارتكبت معصـية وخطأ كبيرا في حق ربي وديني ، وعلى هذا الأساس أتمنى أن يغفر الله لي ويسامحني " . هذا ماقالته الممثلة (سابقا) هالة فؤاد بعد توبتها واعتزالها الفن ، وارتدائها الحجاب ، وإعلانها التفرغ التام لرعاية زوجها وأولادها وبيتها ، تروي قصتها فتقول : "منذ صغري وبداخلي شعور قوي يدفعني إلى تعاليم الدين ، والتمسك بالقيم والأخلاق الحميدة ، وبالتحديد : عندما كنت في المرحلة الإعدادية ، كنت لا أحب حياة الأضواء ، أو الظهور في المجتمعات الفنية ، وكانت سعادتي الكبرى أن أظل داخل منزلي ، ولكن النفس الأمارة بالسوء والنظر إلى الآخرين وتلك التبريرات الشيطانية كانت وراء اتجاهي لهذا الطريق..   
هكذا يراد لأجيالنا المسلمة، أن تتجه للفن والتمثيل ، لتنصرف عما خلقت من أجله من عبادة الله وحده ، والجهاد في سبيله ، فمتى ننتبه لذلك .. وشاء الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يبتليني بمصيبة أعادتني إلى فطرتي ، وتبين لي من خلالها الضلال من الهدى، في لحظة كنت فيها قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الموت ، وذلك أثناء عملية الولادة الأخيرة حيث سدت المشيمة عنق الرحم ، وكان الأطباء يستخدمون معي الطلق الصناعي قبل الولادة بثلاثة أيام ، وحدث نزيف شديد هدد حياتي بخطر كبير، فا جريت لي عملية قيصرية ، وبعد العملية ظللت أعاني من الآلام ، وفي السابع ، الذي كان من المفروض أن أغادر فيه المستشفى ، فوجئت بالم شديد في رجلي اليمنى ، وحدث ورم ضخم ، وتغير لونها، وقال لي الأطباء : إنني أصبت بجلطة . وأنا في هذه الظروف ، شعرت بإحساس داخلي يقول لي : إن الله لن يرضى عنك ويشفيك إلا إذا اعتزلت التمثيل ، لأنك في داخلك مقتنعة أن هذا التمثيل حرام ، ولكنك تزينينه لنفسك ، والنفس أمارة بالسوء، ثم إنك في النهاية متمسكة بشيء لن ينفعك ..أزعجني هذا الشعور، لأني أحب التمثيل جدا ، وكنت أظن أني لا أستطيع الحياة بدونه ، وفي نفس الوقت ، خفت أن أتخذ خطوة الاعتزال ثم أتراجع عنها مرة أخرى، فيكون عذابي شديدا..  
المهم ، عدت إلى بيتي ، وبدأت أتماثل للشفاء ، والحمد لله ، رجلي اليمنى بدأ يطرأ عليها تحسن كبير، ثم فجاة وبدون إنذار انتقلت الآلام إلى رجلي اليسرى، وقد شعرت قبل ذلك بآلام في ظهري ، ونصحني الأطباء عمل علاج طبيعي ، لأن عضلاتي أصابها الارتخاء نتيجة لرقادي في السرير، وكانت دهشتي أن تنتقل الجلطة إلى القدم اليسرى بصورة أشد وأقوى من الجلطة الأولى .. كتب لي الطبيب دواء، وكان قويا جدا ، وشعرت بالام شديدة جدا في جسمي ، واستخدم معي أيضا حقنا أخرى شديدة لعلاج هذه الجلطة في الشرايين ، ولم أشعر بتحسن ، وازدادت حالتي سوءا ، وهنا شعرت بهبوط حاد، وضاعت أنفاسي ، وشاهدت كل من حولي في صورة باهتة، وفجاة سمعت من يقول لي قولي : " لا إله إلا الله  لأنك تلفظين أنفاسك الأخيرة الآن ، فقلت : "أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأشهد أن محمدا رسول الله ، وتقول : نطقت الشهادة، وفي هذه اللحظة، تحدثت مع نفسي وقلت لها : سوف تنزلين القبر، وترحلين إلى الله والدار الأخرة، فكيف تقابلين الله وأنت لم تمتثلي لأوامره ، وقضيت حياتك بالتبرج ، والوقوف في مواقف الفتنة من خلال العمل بالتمثيل ؟ ماذا ستقولين عند الحساب ؟ هل ستقولين إن الشيطان قد هزمني..  
نعم ، لقد رأيت الموت فعلا، ولكن للأسف ، كلنا نتناسى لحظة الموت ، ولوتذكر كل إنسان تلك اللحظة فسوف يعمل ليوم الحساب ، يجب أن نتثقف دينيا حتى لا نكون مسلمين بالوراثة ، يجب أن نتعمق في دراسة القرآن والسنة والفقه ، وللأسف فإننا نعاني من (أمية دينية)، ولابد من تكاتف كل الجهات لتثقيف المجتمع دينيا، ولن يتم ذلك من خلال تقديم برنامج واحد أو برنامجين . وباختصار.. قمت بمحاكمة سريعة لنفسي في تلك اللحظات ، ثم شعرت فجاة باني أسترد أنفاسي ، وبدأت أرى كل من يقف حولي بوضوح تام . . أصبح وجه زوجي شديد الاحمرار، وبكى بشدة ، وأصبح والدي في حالة يرثى لها، أما والدتي فقد قامت في ركن الحجرة تصلي وتدعو الله . سألت الطبيب : ماذا حدث ؟! قال : "احمدي ربنا، لقد كتب لك عمر جديد" .. بدأت أفكـر في هذه الحادثة التي حدثت لي وأذهلت الأطباء بالإضافة إلى من حولي ..فكـرت في الحياة كم هي قصيرة قصيرة، ولاتستحق منا كل هذا الاهتمام ، فقررت أن أرتدي الحجاب وأكون في خدمة بيتي وأولادي ، والتفرغ لتنشئتهم النشأة الصحيحة ، وهذه أعظم الرسالات ..  
وهكذا عادت هالة إلى ربها ، وأعلنت قرارها الأخير باعتزال مهنة التمثيل ، تلك المهنة المهينة التي تجعل من المرأة دمية رخيصة يتلاعب بها أصحاب الشهوات وعبيد الدنيا، إلا أن هذا القرار لم يرق لكثير من أولئك التجار (تجار الجنس ) فاتهموها بالجنون ، وأنها إنما تركت التمثيل بسبب المرض وعجزها عن المواصلة، فترد على هؤلاء وتقول : "إن هناك في (عالم الفن) من هم أكثرمني (نجومية وشهرة)، وقد تعرضوا لتجارب أقسى كثيرا مما تعرضت له ، ولكنهم لم يتخذوا نفس القرار". ثم تضيف : "والغـريب أن (الـوسط الفني ) قد انقسم أمام قراري هذا إلى قسمين : فالبعض قدم لي التهنئة ، والبعض الاخر اتهموني بالجنون ، فإذا كان الامتثال لأوامر الله جنونا ، فلا أملك إلا أن أدعو لهم جميعا بالجنون الذي أنا فيه " . وفي معرض حديثها عن حالها قبل التوبة ، وموقفها من زميلاتها اللاتي سبقنها إلى التوبة والالتزام تقول : "لقد كنت أشعر بمودة لكل الزميلات اللاتي اتخذن مثل هذا القرار، كهناء ثروت ، وميرفت الجندي . . وكنت أدعو الله أن يشرح صدري لما يحب ، وأن يغلقه عما لايحب ، وقد استجاب الله دعائي وشرح صدري لما يحب " . وفي ختام حديثها تقول : "هالة فؤاد الممثلة توفيت إلى غير رجعة، وهالة فؤاد الموجودة حاليا لاعلاقة لها بالإنسانة التي رحلت عن دنيانا"   
هذه هي قصة الممثلة هالة فؤاد مع الهداية كـما ترويها بنفسها ، ونحن بانتظار المزيد من العائدين إلى الله من (الفنانين ) وغيرهم ، اللاحقين بركب الإيمان فبل فوات الأوان ، فمن العائد الجديد ياترى؟؟

----------


## ابن مصر

توبة الشيخ سعيد بن مسفر

‏في لقاء مفتوح مع الشيخ سعيد بن مسفر - حفظه الله - طلب منه بعض الحاضرين، أن يتحدث عن بداية هدايته فقال: حقيقة.. لكل هداية بداية.. ثم قال: بفطرتي كنت أؤمن بالله ، وحينما كنت في سن الصغر أمارس العبادات كان ينتابني شيء من الضعف والتسويف على أمل أن أكبر وأن أبلغ مبلغ الرجال فكنت أتساهل في فترات معينة بالصلاة فإذا حضرت جنازة أو مقبرة، أو سمعت موعظة في مسجد، ازدادت عندي نسبة الإيمان فأحافظ على الصلاة فترة معينة مع السنن، ثم بعد أسبوع أو أسبوعين أترك السنن .. وبعد أسبوعين أترك الفريضة حتى تأتي مناسبة أخرى تدفعني إلى أن أصلي..  
 وبعد أن بلغت مبلغ الرجال وسن الحلم لم أستفد من ذلك المبلغ شيئا وإنما بقيت على وضعي في التمرد وعدم المحافظة على الصلاة بدقة لأن من شب على شيء شاب عليه، وتزوجت .. فكنت أصلي أحيانا وأترك أحيانا على الرغم من إيماني الفطري بالله، حتى شاء الله- تبارك وتعالى - في مناسبة من المناسبات كنت فيها مع أخ لي في الله وهو الشيخ سليمان بن محمد بن فايع - بارك الله فيه - وهذا كان في سنة 1387هـ .. نزلت من مكتبي وأنا مفتش في التربية الرياضية - وكنت ألبس الزي الرياضي والتقيت به على باب إدارة التعليم، وهو نازل من قسم الشئون المالية فحييته لأن كان زميل الدراسة، وبعد التحية أردت أن أودعه فقال لي إلى أين؟ وكان هذا في رمضان فقلت له : إلى البيت لأنام.. وكنت في العادة أخرج من العمل ثم أنام إلى المغرب ولا أصلي العصر إلا إذا استيقظت قبل المغرب وأنا صائم.. فقال لي: لم يبق على صلاة العصر إلا قليلا فما رأيك لو نتمشى قليلا؟ فوافقته على ذلك ومشينا على أقدامنا وصعدنا إلى السد (سد وادي أبها) - ولم يكن آنذاك سدا - وكان هناك غدير وأشجار ورياحين طيبة فجلسنا هناك حتى دخل وقت صلاة العصر وتوضأنا وصلينا ثم رجعنا وفي الطريق ونحن عائدون.. ويده بيدي قرأ علي حديثا كأنما أسمعه لأول مرة وأنا قد سمعته من قبل لأنه حديث مشهور.. لكن حينما كان يقرأه كان قلبي ينفتح له حتى كأني أسمعه لأول مرة.. هذا الحديث هو حديث البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنه الذي رواه الإمام أحمد في مسنده وأبو داود في سننه قال البراء رضي الله عنه: خرجنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في جنازة رجل من الأنصار فانتهينا إلى القبر ولما يلحد فجلس رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وجلسنا حوله وكأن على رؤوسنا الطير، وفي يده عود ينكت في الأرض فرفع رأسه فقال: استعيذوا بالله من عذاب القبر - قالها مرتين أو ثلاثا - ثم قال : " عن العبد المؤمن إذا كان في انقطاع من الدنيا وإقبال من الآخرة نزل إليه ملائكة من السماء بيض الوجوه…" الحديث. فذكر الحديث بطوله من أوله إلى آخره وانتهى من الحديث حينها دخلنا أبها، وهناك سنفترق حيث سيذهب كل واحد منا إلى بيته، فقلت له : يا أخي من أين أتيت بهذا الحديث؟ قال : هذا الحديث في كتاب رياض الصالحين فقلت له : وأنت أي كتاب تقرأ؟ قال: اقرأ كتاب الكبائر للذهبي.. فودعته.. وذهبت مباشرة إلى المكتبة - ولم يكن في أبها آنذاك إلى مكتبة واحدة وهي مكتبة التوفيق- فاشتريت كتاب الكبائر وكتاب رياض الصالحين، وهذان الكتابان أول كتابين أقتنيهما.. وفي الطريق وأنا متوجه إلى البيت قلت لنفسي: أنا الآن على مفترق الطرق وأمامي الآن طريقان الطريق الأول طريق الإيمان الموصل إلى الجنة، والطريق الثاني طريق الكفر والنفاق والمعاصي الموصل إلى النار ..وأنا الآن أقف بينهما فأي الطريقين أختار؟. العقل يأمرني باتباع الطريق الأول.. والنفس الأمارة بالسوء تأمرني باتباع الطريق الثاني وتمنيني وتقول لي: إنك ما زلت في ريعان الشباب وباب التوبة مفتوح إلى يوم القيامة فبإمكانك التوبة فيما بعد.. هذه الأفكار والوساوس كانت تدور في ذهني وأنا في طريقي إلى البيت.. وصلت إلى البيت وأفطرت وبعد صلاة المغرب صليت العشاء تلك الليلة وصلاة التراويح ولم أذكر أني صليت التراويح كاملة إلا تلك الليلة.. وكنت قبلها أصلي ركعتين فقط ثم أنصرف وأحيانا إذا رأيت أبي أصلي أربعا ثم أنصرف.. أما في تلك الليلة فقد صليت التراويح كاملة ..  
توجهت بعدها إلى الشيخ سليمان في بيته، فوجدته خارجا من المسجد فذهبت معه إلى البيت وقرأنا في تلك الليلة - في أول كتاب الكبائر - أربع كبائر الكبيرة الأولى الشرك بالله والكبيرة الثانية السحر والكبيرة الثالثة قتل النفس التي حرم الله قتلها إلا بالحق والكبيرة الرابعة ترك الصلاة وانتهينا من القراءة قبل وقت السحور فقلت لصاحبي: أين نحن من هذا الكلام؟ فقال : هذا موجود في كتب أهل العلم ونحن غافلون عنه.. فقلت: والناس أيضا في غفلة عنه فلا بد أن نقرأ عليهم هذا الكلام، قال: ومن يقرأ؟ قلت له: أنت ، قال : بل أنت .. واختلفنا من يقرأ وأخيرا استقر الرأي علي أن أقرأ أنا ،فأتينا بدفتر وسجلنا في الكبيرة الرابعة كبيرة ترك الصلاة. وفي الأسبوع نفسه، وفي يوم الجمعة وقفت في مسجد الخشع الأعلى الذي بجوار مركز الدعوة بأبها- ولم يكن في أبها غير هذا الجامع إلا الجامع الكبير- فوقفت فيه بعد صلاة الجمعة وقرأت على الناس هذه الموعظة المؤثرة التي كانت سببا - ولله الحمد - في هدايتي واستقامتي وأسأل . الله أن يثبتنا وإياكم على دينه إنه سميع مجيب.

----------


## ابن مصر

قصة إسلام الأسير الروسي وأمه

‏هذه قصة واقعية حدثت خلال الحرب بين إخواننا الشيشانيين وبين الروس الملحدين وقد كتبها الأخ عبدالناصر محمد مغنم .. أما القصة فتعالوا لنقرأها معاً :  
وصلت الحدود بعد رحلة مضنية عانت فيها أشد المعاناة ، وقفت عن بعد لتتأمل الجبال الشاهقة تعلوها قمم الثلوج البيضاء ، مشت نحو نقطة التفتيش ببطء شديد ، تذكرت نصائح الأصدقاء حين عزمت على المجيء إلى هنا ، كلهم أنكروا فكرتها وحاولوا إقناعها بالعدول عن هذه المخاطرة ، لم تستجب لنصائحهم وأصرت على المجيء ، لم تكن تهتم بأي مكروه يمكن أن يقع لها ، لقد طغى على قلبها حبها لولدها الوحيد وقررت المجيء من أجله ، وصلت نقطة التفتيش فشعرت بنبض يتسارع ، تداخلت الأفكار في ذهنها وعملت الوساوس عملها ترى ماذا سيفعلون بي ؟ هل يطلقون النار علي ؟! أم يقومون باعتقالي كرهينة للمساومة ؟ أم يكتفون بعودتي خائبة دون تحقيق مطلبي ؟ نظرت أمامها فرأت رجالاً يحملون السلاح ويتلفعون بمعاطفهم اتقاء البرد وينتشرون على الطريق وفوق الهضاب ، تأملت وجوههم فاجتاح كيانها شعور بالأمان والطمأنينة ، تقدم منها شاب وضيء زينت محياه لحية كثة سوداء ، تبسم لها ونادى عليها ، تفضلي من هنا يا سيدة ، تقدمت وهي تتلفت يمنة ويسرة !! هل أستطيع مساعدتك يا خالة ؟  
نظرت إليه بعينين حزينتين نعم يا بني أرجوك .. ماهي قصتك إذن ؟ إنه ولدي الوحيد ! ولدك الوحيد وماذا جرى له ؟ إنني من الروس يا بني وولدي أسير لديكم .. ماذا أسير لدينا ؟ نعم .. نعم فقد كان جندياً يقاتل مع القوات الروسية .. وهل تعرفين ماذا فعلوا بشعبنا يا خالة ؟ تصمت وتطأطأ برأسها .. إن ابنك واحد منهم .. ولكنه وحيدي وقد جئت من مكان بعيد أطلب له الرحمة .. يصمت برهة ويفكر .. حسناً سأعرض الأمر على القائد ، إنتظري هنا ريثما أعود ، وينطلق مبتعداً عنها حتى غاب عن الأنظار ، جلست بهدوء وجعلت تتأمل حفراً قريبة من نقطة التفتيش ، رأت السواد الكالح الذي خلفته القذائف والألغام ، بئست الحرب هذه نقاتل شعوباً لأنها انتفضت في وجه الظلم واختارت الحرية ، ليتها لم تكن وليتنا لم نرها .. انتبهت على صوت يناديها : تعالي أيتها العجوز تقدمي . نهضت وأسرعت نحو الشاب الوضيء ليقودها إلى مقر القائد .. هل وافق يا بني ؟! هل سيسمح لي برؤية ولدي ؟ إن كان حياً سترينه إن شاء الله تعالى .. حقاً ، أشكرك يا بني .. الشكر لله يا خالة ، وتمضي معه للقائد ..   
تقف أمام رجل طويل صلب بدت عليه هيئة المقاتلين الأشداء ترجوه أن يسمح لها برؤية ولدها ، تذكر له اسمه وصفته ، يطلب منها البقاء مع أسرته حتى يتسنى له البحث عن ولدها بين الأسرى الموزعين في المخابئ في الجبال ، وتمكث يومين في رعاية أسرة شيشانية كريمة فاضلة ، رأت نمطاً غريباً لم تعهده من قبل ، شعرت بحياة جديدة مغمورة بالسعادة والهناء رغم المآسي والأحزان ، أبدت إعجاباً شديداً ودهشة ملكت عليها لبها لذلك الترابط العجيب والتفاني الرائع من قبل كل أفراد الأسرة ، وفي مساء اليوم الثاني عاد القائد لبيته ، وتقدم إليها مبتسماً ليزف لها بشرى العثور على ابنها بين الأحياء ، شعرت بسعادة غامرة ، لم تعرف كيف تشكره ، رجته أن يصحبها لرؤيته ، لا يا سيدتي هذا لا يمكن ، أصابها الوجوم .. ظنت لوهلة أن أملها خاب . لماذا يا سيدي ؟ أرجوك لا تتعجلي سنأتي به إليك هنا بعد قليل إن شاء الله تعالى ، وتنفرج أسارير البشر في قلبها ، وتظهر الفرحة على محياها .. حقاً .. هل أنا في حلم يا سيدي ؟ بل هي الحقيقة وما عليك إلا الانتظار قليلاً حتى تنعمين برؤية ابنك سليماً معافى ، تعني أنه بخير وعافية ؟ وهل أخبرك أحد بغير ذلك ؟ لا لا .. بلى قالوا بأنكم إرهابيون تعذبون الأسرى وتقتلون الجرحى وتسبون النساء وغير ذلك ، وهل صدقت ما قالوا ؟ في الحقيقة .. ماذا أيتها السيدة ؟ لو صدقتهم لما جئت إليكم بنفسي للبحث عن ولدي .. طرق شديد على الباب ، لابد أنهم وصلوا .. يفتح الباب ليلج منه شاب وسيم يرتدي ملابس المجاهدين الشيشان ، أمي .. أمي ، تنهض وتهرع نحوه ، ولدي حبيبي غير معقول ، كم اشتقت إليك يا أمي (تبكي بحرقة .. تقبل وجنتيه .. تتحسس رأسه) هل أصابك مكروه يا بني ؟ بل كل الخير يا أمي ، وهل كل الأسرى يعاملون هكذا يا بني ؟ إن أخلاق وشيم هؤلاء الرجال دفعتني للإنضمام إليهم يا أمي .. وكيف ياولدي ؟ لقد أسلمت يا أمي أسلمت نعم يا أمي أسلمت وعرفت الحق بفضل الله سبحانه ، ودينك ودين آبائك وأجدادك ياولدي ؟ الدين هو الإسلام يا أمي ولايرضى الله من أحد ديناً سواه ، ياإلهي ماذا أسمع؟ إنه الدين الذي ارتضى الله لعباده وبه وحده تسعد البشرية ، وذلك عندما تستسلم لربها الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ، إنه دين العدل ، ودين الحرية ، ودين الفطرة ، ودين السعادة في الدارين يا أمي ، وكيف تعلمت كل هذا ؟ ينظر إلى المجاهدين حوله ، لقد علمني هؤلاء القرآن يا أمي فوجدت فيه ما كنت مشتاقاً لمعرفته ، وجدت فيه ما وافق فطرتي ، وجدت فيه ضالتي ، فهو الهدى و النور وهو البيان الحق للغافلين ، وماذا ستفعل الآن يا بني ؟! ألن تعود معي ؟ يبتسم ويتحسس رأسها بل سأبقى هنا يا أمي ، وأنا .. أنا والدتك يا بني ؟ أسلمي لله رب العالمين ، أسلمي يا أمي ، أسلمي وابقي معي ، تطرق قليلاً وتفكر في هذه الكلمة ، تتمتم كأنما تحدث نفسها ، أيعقل هذا ؟ هل هذه حقيقة أم حلم ؟ إنها نعمة ساقك الله إليها يا أمي لا تضيعيها أرجوك ، ترفع رأسها وتنظر لوجه ولدها ، تتأمل النور في عينيه ، تنهمر الدموع على وجنتيها ، تتذكر تلك الرعاية التي عاشت في كنفها لدى أسرة القائد ، تفكر بكل ما سمعت من قبل عن هؤلاء المجاهدين الذين صورهم الإعلام في بلدها إرهابيين وحوشا ، وتقارن تلك الصورة بالذي رأته بأم عينيها في جبال الشيشان ، تتقدم نحو ولدها وتبتسم له بحنان ، وماذا يقول من يريد الدخول في الإسلام يا ولدي ؟  


اللهم انصر إخواننا في الشيشان وفي كل مكان يا رب العالمين ..

----------


## ابن مصر

توبة بائع أشرطة الفيديو

‏س .ع شاب أردني ، قدم إلى هذه البلاد بحثاً عن عمل فوجده ولكنه وجد شيئاً آخر لم يخطر له على بال لقد وجد حلاوة الإيمان ، يروي هذا الشاب القصة فيقول :   
أنا شاب أردني ، قدمت إلى السعودية (تبوك) بحثاً عن عمل ، ولم أكن آنذاك مسلماً حقيقياً ، وإنما كنت مسلماً بالوراثة كحال كثير من المسلمين في هذا الزمن العصيب ..   
في البداية عملت في أحد المطاعم ، ثم طلب مني صاحب المطعم أن أعمل في محل له لبيع أشرطة الفيديو ، وما أدراك ما أشرطة الفيديو ، وما فيها من الخلاعة والمجون أو في أكثرها على الأقل ، وفي إحدى الليالي ، دخل علي شاب مشرق الوجه بهي الطلعة تبدو عليه علامات الصلاح والالتزام .. " وعجباً .. ماذا يريد هذا الشاب ؟! " قلتها في نفسي ..  
مد هذا الشاب يده وصافحني بحرارة وقد علت محياه ابتسامة رائعة تأسر القلب ، وتزيل الوحشة ، وتحطم الحواجز النفسية التي كثيراً ما تقف حائلاً  تمنع وصول الخير إلى من هم في أمس الحاجة إليه ، ثم نصحني نصيحة موجزة ، وحذرني من عاقبة مثل هذا العمل ، وما يترتب عليه من إفساد للمجتمع ونشر للرذيلة بين أفراده ، وأن الله سيحاسبني على ذلك يوم القيامة ، وبعد أن فرغ من حديثه ، أهدى إلي شريطا للشيخ تميم العدناني عن " كرامات المجاهدين " .. كنت أسكن بمفردي وأعاني من وحدة قاتلة ، وقد مللت سماع الأغاني ومشاهدة الأفلام ، فدفعني الفضول لاستماع ذلك الشريط الذي يتحدث عن كرامات المجاهدين .. وما أن أنجزت سماعه حتى انتابني شعور بالخوف والندم ، واكشتفت حقيقة حالي وغفلتي عن الله وتقصيري تجاه خالقي سبحانه فانخطرت في البكاء .. بكيت بكاءً مراً كما يبكي الطفل الصغير من شدة الندم ، لقد تحدث الشيخ وهو ممن نذروا أنفسهم للجهاد في سبيل الله تحدث عن كرامات المجاهدين وبطولاتهم ، أولئك الذين يقفون على قمم الجبال وهم يرفعون راية لا إله إلا الله ، وقد باعوا أنفسهم لله ، وحملوا أرواحهم على أكفهم ليقدموها رخيصة في سبيل الله ، فعقدت مقارنة بينهم وبين من ينشر الرذيلة والفساد ، ويعيش كما تعيش البهائم لا هم له إلا إشباع شهواته البهيمية ، الأدهى من ذلك أنني لم أركع لله ركعة واحدة منذ اثني عشر عاماً مضت من عمري الحافل بالضياع والمجون .. لقد ولدت تلك الليلة من جديد ، وأصبحت مخلوقاً آخر لاصلة له بالمخلوق السابق ، وأول شيء فكرت فيه التخلص من العمل في ذلك المحل والبحث عن عمل شريف يرضي الله عزوجل .   
ولكن أأنجو بنفسي ، وأدع الناس في غيهم وضلالهم ؟ فرأيت أن أعمل في محل الفيديو سنة أخرى ، ولكنها ليست كالسنوات السابقة ، لقد كنت في تلك السنة أنصح كل من يرتاد المحل بخطورة هذه الأفلام وأبين لهم حكم الله فيها، راجياً أن يغفر الله لي ..   
ولم تمضي الأيام حتى جاء شهر رمضان هذا الشهر الذي لم أشعر بحلاوته إلا في هذه السنة فقد أقبلت على قراءة القرآن أما العمل فقد كا ن بجوار محل الفيديو الذي كنت اعمل فيه تسجيلات لبيع الأشرطة الإسلامية ، وبعد أن مضت السنة الخامسة حتى انتقلت إلى تلك التسجيلات الإسلامية وشتان بين العملين اما صاحب المحل السابق  محل الفيديو فقد قمنا بنصحه وتذكيره بالله ونحمد الله أنه استجاب وترك المحل لوجه الله وأذكر أنني رأيت رؤياً عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مما زاد في إيماني بالله في تلك الفترة كما رأيت رؤياً أخرى رأيت فيها الشيخ عبدالله عزام رحمه الله الذي تأثرت لمقتله كثيراً وبكيت لذلك كما رأيت رؤياً لبعض المشايخ وكلها زادت في إيماني وتثبيتي على الحق ..  
وفي الختام أسأل الله أن يثيبني وإياكم على دينه كما أسأله أن يجعل ما قلته عبرة لكل غافل فالسعيد من اعتبر بغيره !!

----------


## ابن مصر

مأساة سارة

‏لا أعلم أذا كانت هذه القصة حقيقية أم لا ولكنها فعلاً مأساة يشيب لها الرأس !!  
((هذه أحداث قصة حقيقة من واقعنا المؤلم يحكيها من جرت عليه القصة ويكتبها فاعل خير))  

الدموع وحدها لا تكفي ، والموت ألف مرة لا تعادل آه واحدة تخرج من جوفي المجروح وفؤادي المكلوم .. أنا الذي عرفت الآن أن السعيد من وعظ بغيره ، والشقي من وعظ بنفسه .. لله در من قال هذا المثل ما أصدقه ، ولله دره ما أحكمه !!  
إنه الألم ، إنها الندامة على كل لحظات الحياة ، كلما بدأ يوم جديد بدأت معاناتي وكل لحظة بل كل غمضة عين أراها تحرق في قلبي كل شيء !!  
أموت في اليوم ألف بل آلاف المرات ، ولا أحد يدري بي ولا أحد يعلم ما بي إلا الله .. أنا الذي هدم كل ما بني له وخرب أعز ما يملك بيديه ، نعم بيدي المجرمتين النجستين الملعونتين .. يالله ما أقسى التفكير ، يالله ما اشد المعاناة!!  

في كل صباح جديد يتجدد الألم وتتجدد الأحزان وفي كل زاوية من زوايا البيت أرى ألوان العذاب وأصيح وفي داخلي صيحات لو أخرجتها لأحرقت وهدمت الجدران التي أمامي .. إذا ما انساب الليل على سماء النهار وغطاها وبدأ ليل الأسرار الذي يبحث عنه العاشقون ويتغنى به المغننون وينادمه الساهرون أنا  
أبكي ألف مرة وأتحسر ألف مرة لأنني حي وأعيش إلى الآن !!  
أريد أن أموت ولكن لا أستطيع ربما لأني جبان وربما لأنني لا أريد آن أكرر الخطأ مرتين فلعل الله أن يغفر لي ما جنيت في حياتي الماضية بل في مرارتي الماضية..  
كثيرون يتلذذون بالماضي وما فيه ويحبون الحديث عنه إلا أنا .. أتعلمون لماذا ؟!؟  
لا أريد أن أخبركم لأنني أخاف أن تلعنوني وتدعون علي أكثر من دعواتي ولعناتي على نفسي ويكون فيكم صالح تجاب دعوته فيعاقبني الله بدعوته ويلعنني بلعنته ..  
إعذروني على كلماتي المترنحة الغير مرتبة لأنني مصاب وأي مصيبة وليتها كانت مصيبة بل اثنتان بل ثلاث بل أكثر بل أكثر ..   
أنا من باع كل شيء وحصل على لاشيء..  
ووالله لم أذكر قصتي لكم لشيء إلا أنني أحذركم أحذر من يعز عليكم من أن يقع في مثل ما وقعت به .......................  
.............................................  
لا أدري هل أكمل سرد مأساتي أم أتوقف ..  
والله إن القلم ليستحي مما أريد أن أكتب ، واصبعي يردني ألف مرة ويريد أن يمنعني ولكن سأكتب قصتي  
لعل الله أن يكتب لي حسنة بها أو حسنتين ألقى بها وجهه يوم القيامة .. مع أني أتوقع أن يقبل الله توبة الشيطان ولا يقبل توبتي..  
لا تلوموني واسمعوا قصتي واحكموا واتعظوا واعتبروا قبل أن يفوت الأوان !!  
أنا شاب ميسور الحال من أسرة كتب الله لها الستر والرزق الطيب والمبارك .. منذ أن نشأنا ونحن نعيش سويا يجمعنا بيت كله سعادة وأنس ومحبة .. في البيت أمي وأبي وأم أبي (جدتي) وإخواني وهم ستة وأنا السابع وأنا الأكبر من الأولاد والثاني في ترتيب الأبناء فلي أخت اسمها سارة تكبرني بسنة واحدة ..  
أنا رب البيت الثاني بعد أبى والكل يعول علي كثيراً .. استمريت في دراستي حتى وصلت للثاني ثانوي وأختي سارة في الثالث الثانوي وبقية إخوتي في طريقنا وعلى دربنا يسيرون .. كنت أتمنى أن أكون مهندساً وأمي كانت تعارض وتقول بل طياراً وأبى في صفي يريد أن أكون جامعياً في أي تخصص , وأختي سارة تريد أن تكون مدرسة لتعلم الأجيال الدين والآداب ....ولكن وياللأحلام وياللأمنيات !!  
كم من شخص انقطعت حياته قبل إتمام حلمه وكم من شخص عجز عن تحقيق حلمه لظروفه وكم من شخص حقق أحلامه ولكن أن يكون كما كنا لا أحد مثلنا انقطعت أحلامنا بما لا يصدق ولا يتخيله عاقل ولا مجنون ولا يخطر على بال بشر..!!  
تعرفت في مدرستي على أصحاب كالعسل وكلامهم كالعسل ومعاملتهم كالعسل بل وأحلى .. صاحبتهم عدة مرات ورافقتهم بالخفية عن أهلي عدة مرات ودراستي مستمرة وأحوالي مطمئنة وعلى أحسن حال وكنت أبذل قصارى جهدي لأوفق بين أصحابي وبين دراستي .. وقد نجحت في ذلك ولكن هذا النجاح لم يطول فمع حلول الإجازة سأتخلى عن أحد أعبائي أقصد عبء الدراسة وسأتفرغ لمن أخالهم أحبة لي .. لتبدأ المأساة ..!!  

لاحظ أبى أن خروجي من البيت قد زاد وأن عدم إهتمامي بالبيت قد زاد أيضاً فلامني ولامتني أمي .. أما أختي سارة فكانت تدافع عني لأنها كانت تحبني كثيراً وتخاف علي من ضرب أبى القاسي إذا ضرب وإذا غضب واستمرت أيام العطلة ولياليها التي لو كنت أعلم ما ستنتهي به لقتلت نفسي بل قطعت جسدي قطعة قطعة ولا استمريت فيها ولكن هي إرادة الله ..!!  
كنا أنا وأصحابي في ملحق لمنزل أحد الشلة وقد دعانا لمشاهدة الفيديو وللعب سوياً فجلسنا من المغرب  
حتى الساعة الحادية عشر ليلا وهو موعد عودتي للبيت في تلك الأيام ولكن طالبني صاحب البيت بالجلوس لنصف ساعة ومن ثم نذهب كلنا إلى بيوتنا .. أتدرون ما هو ثمن تلك النصف ساعة ؟  
إنه عمري وعمر أبى وعمر أمي وعائلتي كلها نعم كلهم..كانت تلك النصف ساعة ثمناً لحياتنا وخطوة نقلتنا من السعادة إلى الشقاء الأبدي .. ليس ذلك فحسب بل مهدت الطريق لنقلي إلى نار تلظى لا يصلاها إلا الأشقى ..  
أعتذر لكم .. أظنني انحرفت عن قلب المأساة..  
المهم تحت إصرار الجميع بقيت وليتني لم أبقى .. ليت الأرض انشقت وبلعتني وقتها .. فقد تبرع أحد الأصحاب بإعداد إبريق من الشاي .. وأخذنا نحن نتمازح ونجرأطراف أحاديث شتى لحين وصول صاحبنا .. وها هو يصل وبكل ما تعنيه البراءة من كلمة يقدم الشاي للجميع .. رشفة من الشاي وبدأنا نتمايل و نتقيأ بكل شكل ولون ..تتعالى ضحكاتنا تشق ذاك السكون الرهيب .. لا ندري ما الذي أصابنا ، الكل يتلوى على الأرض في حالة هستيرية  .. لا أدري ما الذي حدث بعدها حتى أيقظنا أول من تيقظ منا ..  وأخذ صاحب المنزل  يلومنا ويعاتبنا على الذي فعلناه فقمنا ووحده من أعد الشاي يدري ما حدث ولماذا حدث وكيف حدث فعاتبناه على الذي فعله..فقال أنه لم يقصد إلا مزاحنا وإزالة الرتابة والملل الذي انتابنا تلك الليلة ، فتنظفنا ونظفنا المكان وخرجنا إلى منازلنا .. وصلت المنزل مع بزوغ الفجر ولحسن حظي لم يكن أبي مستيقظاً .. الكل نائم .. تسللت إلى غرفتي وأغلقت خلفي الباب  .. ألقيت بجثتي على السرير .. أغمضت عيني لبرهه .. فتح أحدهم الباب بقوة .. بلل الرعب جسدي كالمطر .. آه ..لقد أرعبتني يا ساره ..   
نظرت إلي بنظرة حاده مستنكرة فعلي هذا .. وأخبرتني أنها بقيت مستيقظة تنتظرني وأنها شعرت بالخوف عندما تأخرت واضطرت لتكذب على أبي لأجلي .. وأخذت تنصحني وتحذرني بل أنها هددتني أن تخبر أبي إن لم أعدها بأن لا أكرر ما فعلته الليلة فطلبت منها أن تسامحني ووعدتها أن لا أكررها مرة أخرى.. ولم تعلم المسكينة أن ما أخفيه عنها أعظم فحياتها مهددة قبل حياتي .. ليتها ما سامحتني ليتها ضربتني أوقتلتني وما سامحتني ....... يا رب ليتها ما سامحتني .. سامحها الله ليتها ما سامحتني ..!!  
اعذروني .. كل ما تذكرت تلك اللحظات تغلبني دموعي وتختنق الكلمات داخل حلقي فاجتمعنا بعد أيام عند أحد الأصحاب وبدأنا نطلب إعادة تلك المزحة لأننا أحببناها وعشقناها فقال لنا صاحبنا إنها تباع بسعر لا يستطيعه لوحده فعملنا قطية فاشترينا بعددنا كبسولات صاحبنا .. أظنكم عرفتم ما هي ؟!؟  
إنها المخدرات ..إنها مزحة بحبة مخدرات ونحن لا ندري ، دفعنا بعضنا إلى التهلكة بمزحة وضحكة وحبة من المخدرات !!  
اتفقنا على عمل دورية كل أسبوعين على واحد منا والحبوب نشتريها بالقطة فمرت الأيام وتدهورت في المدرسة ، فنقلني آبى إلى مدرسة أهلية لعلي أفلح وأخرج من الثانوي فقد تبخرت أحلامي وأحلامه وأحلام آأمي بالطيران.... أي طيران وأي هندسة ترجى من مثلي ؟  
والله لم يكن ذنبي ولم أكن أعلم ولو عرض الأمر علي لرفضت ولتركت شلتي ولكنها المزحة .. لعن الله من مزحها ومن لازال يمزحها مع شباب المسلمين !!  
مرت الأيام ونحن في دوريتنا واجتماعنا الخبيث ولا أحد يعلم ولا أحد يحس بما يجري .. لقد أصبحت لا أطيق البعد عنها ولا عن أصحابي فجاءت نتائج نهاية العام مخيبة لكل أهلي ولكن خفف علينا أن سارة نجحت وتخرجت بتقدير عالي .. مبروك يا سارة قلتها بكل إخلاص على الرغم مما قد كان أصابني قلتها  
وأنا لأول مرة وكانت لآخر مره أحس فيها بفرح من أعماقي .. ماذا تريدين أن اشتري لك يا سارة بمناسبة نجاحك .. أتدرون ما قالت؟ كأنها حضرتنا أنا وأصحابي .. كأنها عرفت حالنا .. أريدك أن تنتبه لنفسك يا أخي .. أنت عزوتي بعد الله !!  
لا أستطيع المواصلة........  
لقد قالتها في ذلك اليوم مجرد كلمات لا تعلم هي أنها ستكون في بقية حياتي .. أشد من الطعنات .. ليتها ما قالتها وليتني ماسألتها .. أي سند وعزوة يا سارة ترتجين؟ أي سند وأي عزوة يا سارة تريدين  
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل حسبي الله حسبي الله حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل !!  
دخلت سارة معهد للمعلمات وجدت واجتهدت وأنا أتنقل من رسوب إلى رسوب ومن ظلال وظلام إلى ظلال وظلام ومن سيء إلى أسوأ ولكن أهلي لا يعلمون ، ونحن في زيادة من الغي حتى إننا لا نستطيع آن نستغني عن الحبة أكثر من يومين فقال لنا صديق بل عدو رجيم بل شيطان رجيم هناك ما هو أغلى أحلى وأطول مدة وسعادة فبحثنا عنه ووجدناه فدفعنا فيه المال الكثير وكل ذاك من جيوب آبائنا الذين لا نعلم هل هم مشاركون في ضياعنا آم لا وهل عليهم وزر وذنب أم لا !!؟  
وذات مرة وأنا عائد للبيت أحست سارة بوضعي وشكت في أمري وتركتني أنام وجاء الصباح ..   
جائتني في غرفتي ونصحتني وهددتني بكشف أمري إن لم أخبرها بالحقيقة .. دخلت أمي علينا وقطعت النقاش بيننا وليتها ما دخلت بل ليتها ماتت قبل أن تدخل بل ليتها ما كانت على الوجود لأعترف لأختي لعلها أن تساعدني .. فأرسلتني أمي لأشتري أغراضاً لها ، فذهبت وأصبحت أتهرب عن أختي خوفاً منها على ما كتمته لأكثر من سنة أن ينكشف وقابلت أحد أصدقائي فذهبنا سويا إلى بيت صديق آخر ، فأخذنا نصيبنا من الإثم فأخبرتهم بما حدث وخفنا من الفضيحة وكلام الناس وفكرنا بل فكروا شياطيننا وقال أحدهم لي لدي الحل ولكن أريد رجالاً حقيقيون ينفذون ما أريد عمله .. أتدرون ما هو الحل ؟ أتدرون ؟  
والله لو أسال الشيطان ما هو الحل لما طرت على باله .. لحظة ، أتدرون ما قال؟ أتدرون كيف فكر؟  
لا أحد يتوقع ماذا قال .. أقال نقتلها ليته قالها .. بل قال ما هو أعظم !!  
أقال نقطع لسانها ونفقأ عيونها ؟ لا بل ما قاله أعظم !  
أقال نحرقها ؟ لا بل قاله أعظم !  
أتدرون ماذا قال ؟  
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل حســـــــــــبي الله على الظالمين ..  
حسبي الله على أهل المخدرات جميعاً وعلى مهربيها وعلى مروجيها وعلى شاربيها !  
حسبي الله على صاحبي ذاك ..  
حسبي الله على نفسي الملعونة .. حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ..  
لقد قال فصل الله عظامه وأعمى بصره وأفقده عقله ولا وفقه الله في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة .. اللهم لا تقبل توبته إنه شيطان إنه السبب في كل ما بي وأنت تعلم .. اللهم اقبضه قبل أن يتوب وعاقبه في الدنيا قبل الآخرة .. أتدرون ماذا قال ؟  
باقي القصة الي تحت

----------


## ابن مصر

لقد قال المنكر والظلم والبغي والعدوان .. لقد قال أن أفضل طريقة أن نجعلها في صفنا (جعله الله في صف فرعون وهامان يوم القيامة)  
نضع لها حبة من حبوب المخدرات وتصير تحت أيدينا ولا تستطيع فضحنا أبداً .. رفضت ذلك بالتأكيد !!  
إنها سارة العفيفة الشريفة الحبيبة الحنونة .. إنها سارة أختي !  
ولكن وسوسوا لي وقالوا هي لن تخسر شيء .. أنت ستحضر لها الحبوب في بيتكم وهي معززة مكرمة !!  
إنها مجرد حبوب وأنت تعرف أنها لا تؤثر ذاك التأثير !  
وتحت تأثير المخدر وتحت ضغوط شياطينهم وشيطاني وافقت ورتبت معهم كل شيء .. ذهبت إلى البيت وقابلتني سارة وطالبتني وقلت لها اصنعي لي كوباً من الشاي وأنا سأعترف لك بكل شيء .. ذهبت المسكينة من عندي وكلها أمل في أن تحل مشكلتي وأنا في رأسي ألف شيطان وشيطان وهمي هو هدم حياتها كلها ..  
أحضرت لي كوب الشاي فقلت لها : صبي لي ولك فصبت ثم قلت لها : أحضري لي كأساً من الماء فذهبت لتحضره وعندما خرجت من الغرفة .. أقسم بالله من غير شعور نزلت مني دمعة ..  
لا أدري .. هل هي دمعة ألم على مستقبلها ؟  
أم هي دمعة على روحي التي طلعت من عيني .. لا أدري ضميري !!  
لا أدري هل هي دمعة فرح لأنني  أوفيت لأصحابي بالوعد وأني حفظت السر للأبد!  
وضعت في كأستها حبة كاملة وجائت وهي تبتسم وأنا أراها أمامي كالحمل الوديع الذي دخل غابة الذئاب بكل نية صافية !  
رات سارة دموعي فصارت تمسحها وتقول لي أن الرجل لا يبكي وأخذت تحاول مواساتي وهي تعتقد بأنني نادم .. للأسف هي لا تدري أنني أبكي عليها وليس على نفسي .. أبكي على مستقبلها ، على ضحكتها ، على عيونها وعلى قلبها الأبيض الطاهر!!  
الشيطان في نفسي يقول اصبر فلن يضرها وغداً سوف تتداوى أنت وهي ..  وهي لا تستطيع أن تحس بمعاناتك ولن تقدر على مساعدتك للخروج من أزمتك إلا إذا عاشت التجربة بنفسها !!  
راح الشيطان يزين لي السوء والفسق والفساد .. حسبي الله عليه  
قلت لها دعينا نشرب الشاي حتى أهدأ وبعدها نتكلم .. فشربت ويا ليتها ما شربت ويا ليتها ما صنعت الشاي ولكنني أخذت أجرها في السوالف حتى بدت تغيب عن الوعي فصرت أضحك مرة وأبكي مرة أخرى .. لا أدري ما الذي أصابني .. أضحك وأبكي ودموعي على خدي .. وبدأ إبليس يوسوس لي بأنني سوف أنكشف إذا شاهدها أبي وأمي بهذه الحالة ففكرت في الهروب وفعلاً هربت لأصحابي وبشرتهم بالمصيبة التي صنعتها فباركولي وقالوا لي لا يفعل هذا إلا الرجال .. أنت الأمير وأنت زعيم الشلة وأنت الآمر والناهي ونحن كلنا رهن أمرك !!  
نمنا تلك الليلة وعند الظهر بدأت ارتجف وأسال نفسي ماذا فعلت وماذا اقترفت يداي فصاروا أصحابي يسألونني ويقولون نحن أول الناس معك في علاجها ومادامت حبوب فقط فهي بسيطة وأهم شيء أن سرنا في بئر لا يعلمه أحد ..   
بعد يومين بدأ أبي يسأل عني بعد ما انقطعت عنهم ، فأرسلت أصحابي حتى يشاهدون الوضع في البيت كيف هو لأنني خائف من وعلى أختي .. طمئنوني بأن كل شيء على خير ما يرام ولم يحدث شيء فذهبت إلى البيت وأنا مستعد للضرب والشتم والسب والملام الذي لم يعد يفيد!!  
ضربني أبي وأمي تلوم وأختي تلوم ويهددون .. وبعد أيام جائتني أختي وسألتني عن شيء وضعته لها في الشاي أعجبها وتريد منه ورفضت فصارت تتوسل لي وتقبل أقدامي مثلما كنت أفعل أنا مع أصحابي عندما أطلبهم فرحمتها وأعطيتها  وتكرر هذا مرات كثيرة وبدأت أحوالها الدراسية تتدهور حتى تركت الدراسة بلا سبب واضح لأهلي فصبروا أنفسهم لأن البنت مصيرها في النهاية هو بيتها ، فتحولت الآمال إلى أخي الأصغر مني ..  
في إحدى المرات طلبت البضاعة من أحد أصدقاء الشلة وما أسوأها من مرة  من مرة فقد انتهت من عندي ورفض أن يعطيني إلا إذا وافقت على شرطه .... أتدرون ما هو شرطه ؟  
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل حسبي الله عليه وعلى إبليس حسبي الله عليه !!  
شرطه أختي سارة يريد أن يزني بها فرفضت وتشاجرت معه .. وأصحابنا الحاضرين يحاولون الإصلاح ويقولون لي أن الأمر عادي ومادامت مرة فهي لا تضر وإذا سألتها ووافقت فما يضيرك أنت ؟ فصاروا معه ضدي .. كلهم كانوا معه وقلت له أنت أول واحد كان يقولي أنا معك في طلب دوائها وعلاجها واليوم تطلب .. حسافة بالصداقة .. فقال بالفم المليان : أي صداقة وأي علاج يا شيخ انسى انسى انسى .. فتخاصمنا وقاطعت الشلة .. طالت الأيام وصبرت أنا وأختي بدأت تطلب وأنا لا يوجد عندي وليس لي طريق إلا هم وأختي حالتها تسوء يوماً بعد يوم  وتطالبني ولو بكسرة حبة .. فوسوس لي الشيطان أن أسألها إذا وافقت فلا أخسر أنا شيئاً ولن يدري أحد سوى أنا وهي وصاحبي على أن يعدني بأن يبقى الأمر سراً بيننا ولا يخبر أحداً به !!  
فصارحتها وقلت لها بأن الشخص الذي عنده الحبوب يريدك ويريد أن يفعل بك كذا وكذا ثم يعطينا كل الذي نحتاجه وببلاش ودائماً سيعطينا ما نريد !!  
قالت على طول : أنا موافقة .. هيا بنا نذهب إليه !!  
خططنا أنا وأختي أن نخرج وفعلاً خرجنا أنا وهي وذهبنا غلى صاحبي في شقته وطلب مني أن أقضي مشواراً حتى يقضي ما يريد من أختي .. الله يلعني ويلعن نفسي وصاحبي وشياطيني والحبوب وأهلها ومستعمليها !!  

جئت بعد ساعة وإذا بأختي شبه عارية في شقة صاحبي وأنا مغلوب على أمري وكل ما أريده هو هفة هيروين .. فجلسنا أنا وصاحبي وأختي من الظهر إلى بعد العشاء في جلسة سمر وشرب وعهر !!  
يا ويلي من ربي يا ويلي من ربي ويلي من النار أنا من أهلها أنا من أهلها .. ليتني أموت يا رب موتني يا رب موتني أنا حيوان ما استاهل أعيش لو لحظة ..   
رجعنا أنا وأختي للبيت ولا كأن شيئاً قد حدث فصرت أقول لأختي هذه أول وآخر مرة وأثاري صاحبي النجس عطى أختي مواعيد وأرقامه الخاصة فإذا أرادت أختي تتصل به دون الرجوع إلي بلا علمي ومرت الأيام وأنا أرى أختي تطلع من البيت على غير عادتها وترافقها أختي الصغيرة فمرة يذهبون للسوق وللمستشفى حتى أنها طلبت التسجيل مره ثانية بالمعهد فحاول المسكين أبي بكل ما يملك وبكل من يعرف حتى يرجعها من جديد وفرحت العائلة من جديد بعودتها للدراسة واهتمامها بها !!  
ومره وأنا عند أحد أصحابي قال لنا هيا نذهب إلى أحد أصحابنا وبالفعل ذهبنا له وياللمصيبة لقيت أختي  
عنده وبين أحضانه وانفجرت من الزعل فقامت أختي وقالت لي : ما شأنك أنت ؟ هذه حياتي وأنا حرة فيها !!  
أخذني صاحبي معه وأعطاني السم الهاري الذي ينسي الإنسان أعز ما ما يملك ويجعله في نظره أبخس الأشياء وأرذلها .. رجعنا لصاحبنا وأنا في شدة الإدمان ولعبوا مع أختي وأنا بينهم كالبهيمة بل أسوأ .. ما ألعنها من حياة وما ألعنه من مصير !!  
مع العصر رجعنا للبيت وأنا لا ادري ما افعل فالعار ذهب والمال ذهب والشرف ذهب والمستقبل ذهب والعقل ذهب وكل شيء بالتأكيد ذهب !!  
مرت الأيام وأنا أبكي إذا صحيت وأضحك إذا سكرت .. حياة بهيمة بل أردى حياة رخيصة سافلة نجسة وفي مرة من المرات المشؤومة وكل حياتي كانت مشؤومة .. وفي إحدى الصباحات السوداء عند التاسعة  
إذا بالشرطة تتصل بأبي في العمل ويقولون له احضر فوراً .. فحضر فكانت الطامة التي لم يتحملها ومات بعدها بأيام وأمي فقدت نطقها منها .. أتدرون ما هي .. أتدرون؟  
لقد كانت أختي برفقة شاب في منطقة استراحات خارج المدينة وهم في حالة سكر.. وحصل لهم حادث وتوفي الاثنان فوراً .. يالها من مصيبة تنطق الحجر وتبكي الصخر !!  
يالهما من نهاية يا سارة لم تكتبيها ولم تختاريها ولم تتمنينها أبداً !  
سارة الطاهرة أصبحت عاهرة ..  
سارة الشريفة أصبحت زانية مومس ..  
سارة الطيبة المؤمنة أصبحت داعرة ..  
يالله ماذا فعلت أنا بأختي .. لهذا الدرب أوصلتها !!  
إلى نار جهنم دفعتها بيدي إلى اللعنة أوصلتها أنا إلى السمعة السيئة .. يا رب ماذا أفعل؟  
اللهم إني أدعوك أن تأخذني وتعاقبني بدلا عنها يا رب إنك تعلم إنها مظلومة وأنا الذي ظلمتها وأنا الذي أحرفتها وهي لم تكن تعلم!!  
كانت تريد إصلاحي فأفسدتها لعن الله المخدرات وطريقها وأهلها !!  
أبى مات بعد أيام وأمي لم تنطق بعد ذلك اليوم وأنا لازلت في طريقي الأسود وإخواني على شفا حفرة من الضياع والهلاك .. لعن الله المخدرات وأهلها !!  
بعدها بفترة فكرت آن أتوب ولم أستطع الصبر فاستأذنت من أمي أن أسافر إلى الخارج بحجة النزهة لمدة قد تطول أشهراً بحجة أنني أريد النسيان .. فذهبت إلى مستشفى الأمل بعد آن هدمت حياتي وحياة أسرتي وحياة أختي سارة !!  
رحمك الله يا سارة رحمك الله .. اللهم اغفر لها ..اللهم ارحمها إنها مسكينة وخذني بدلاً عنها .. يا رب ..!!  
عزمت على العلاج ولما سألوني عن التعاطي زعمت أنه من الخارج وأن تعاطي المخدرات كان في أسفاري  
وبعد عدة أشهر تعالجت مما كان أصابني من المخدرات ولكن بعد ماذا ؟  
بعد ما قطعت كل حبل يضمن لنا حياة هانية سعيدة .. عدت وإذا بأهلي يعيشون على ما يقدمه الناس لهم  
لقد باعت أمي منزلنا واستأجرت آخر .. من بعد الفيلا الديلوكس إلى شقة فيها ثلاث غرف ونحن ثمانية أفراد من بعد العز والنعيم ورغد العيش إلى الحصير ومسألة الناس !!  
لاعلم لدي ولاعمل وإخواني أصغر مني ونصفهم ترك الدراسة لعدم كفاية المصاريف فأهلي إن ذكر اسم أختي سارة لعنوها وسبوها وجرحوها لأنها السبب في كل ما حصل ودعوا عليها بالنار والثبور وقلبي يتقطع عليها لأنها مظلومة وعلى أهلي لانهم لا يعلمون!!  
ولا أستطيع أن أبلغ عن أصحاب الشر والسوء الذين هدموا حياتي وحياة أختي لاني إذا بلغت سأزيد جروح أهلي التي لم تندمل بعد على أختي وآبى وأمي وسمعتنا وعزنا وشرفنا لانهم سيعلمون أني السبب وستزيد جراحهم وسيورطني أصحاب السوء إن بلغت عنهم معهم فأنا في حيرة من أمري!!  
إني ابكي في كل وقت ولا أحد يحس بي وأنا أرى أنه من المفروض أن أرجم بالحجارة ولا يكفي ذلك ولا يكفر ما فعلت وما سببت !!  

انظروا يا أخواني ماذا فعلت أنا .. إنها المخدرات ونزوات الشيطان .. إنها المخدرات .. إنها أم الخبائث .. إنها الشر المستطير .. كم أفسدت من بيوت ، وكم شردت من بشر وكم فرقت من أسر ..  
لا تضحكوا يا إخواني ولا تعجبوا وقولوا اللهم لا شماتة ..   
يا اخواني اعتبروا وانشروا قصتي على من تعرفون لعل الله أن يهدي بقصتي لو شخص واحد أكفر به عن خطئي العظيم الذي أعتقد أنه لن يغفر !!  

اللهم ارحم سارة بنت ..........اللهم ارحمها واغفر لها .. ووالله إني محتاج لوقفتكم معي في شدتي ولكن لا أريد منكم شيئا وأشكر أخى الذي كتب معاناتي التي بين أيديكم وأحسبه الصاحب الصادق والله حسبه وأشكر من نشرها وعممها ..  
وهذا مختصر المختصر من قصتي التي لو شرحتها بالتفصيل لزاعت أنفسكم اشمئزازاً وغمضت عيونكم خجلاً ولعل فيما قلت الكفاية والفائدة .. ووالله لولا الحياء وسكب ماء الوجه لأعطيتكم طريقة اتصال بي لتعرفوا أن في الدنيا مصائب لا تطري على بال بشر ولا يتخيلها إنسان فقولوا يالله الستر والعافية!!  
الستر الذي ضيعته أنا والعافية التي ضيعتها أنا .. لو تعرفون طعمها ما تركتم الدعاء والشكر والحمد لله عليها لحظة ولكن خلق الإنسان عجول .. وجزاكم الله خيرا  


قصها وعاشها : طالب غفران ربه لأخته

----------


## ابن مصر

المقارنة الصعبة !؟

‏منذ عرفت معنى الحياة، وهي لا تعرف سواه .. هو زوجها وحبيبها، وقبل كل شيء ابن عمها .. كان اختيار أهلها واختيارها كذلك .. وافقت عليه بلا تردّد .. وافقت مع أنّه ما يزال طالباً يأخذ مصروفه من والده .. تزوّجا، ولم ينتظر، طار بها إلى أمريكا بلاد الحرية والأحلام مثلما يظن ليكمل دراسته ..  
هناك… معه تحرّرت ممّا يغطّيها ويحجبها عن الأنظار، لقد عرف هواء الشوارع الطريق إلى وجهها، وصار يداعب خصلات شعرها!! هو لم يمنعها… بل لماذا يمنعها؟! هو لا يرضى أن يقال عنه رجعي في بلد متقدم ..  
أنجبت أحمد طفلها الأول، لقد قلب موازين حياتهم، إنّه فرحتهما الأولى، أصبح يأخذ كل وقتها .. لم تعد تشعر بالملل حين ينشغل عنها أبو أحمد بدراسته ..  
تغيّرت أمورها أكثر حين تعرّفت على أم عمر .. كانت امرأة متحجبة ذات خلق ودين .. أيام الغربة جمعتهما، همومهما الصغيرة مشتركة، الزوج والطفل، فأم عمر كان لها طفل واحد .. اطمأن أبو أحمد لتلك العلاقة التي بدأت تنمو بين زوجته وزوجة صديقه الحميم .. أصبحتا تخرجان للتسوق معاً .. كانت أم أحمد في البداية لا تهتم بما ترتديه حين خروجها، بدأت تلاحظ مدى اهتمام أم عمر بحجابها، تعاملها مع الباعة كان في حدود ضيقة .. جعلها ذلك تزداد احتراماً لها، أحست باختلاف بينهما، بدأت تنظر لأم عمر بعين أخرى.  
** ** ** ** **  

- هيّا يا أم أحمد، لقد تأخرنا..  
صاحت من غرفتها…  
- لحظات وأنتهي..  
أخيراً ظهرت أم أحمد، هي الآن مستعدة للذهاب لتناول العشاء، نظر إليها أبو أحمد مليّاً…  
- لماذا تنظر إليّ هكذا؟! وكأنك تراني للمرة الأولى!.  
- متأكدة أنّك أم أحمد.  
- لا أم سلطان!!!!!!.  
ضحك قائلاً…  
- ما هذه الموضة الجديدة؟!.  
- موضة!!! إنه حجابي وليس موضة..  
- هل قالت لكِ أم عمر شيء؟! هل انتقدت ملابسك… مظهرك؟!  
- لا… لم يحدث من هذا شيء، بالعكس لم أصادف يوماً من هي في أدبها الجم وأخلاقها العالية..  
ردّ مستغرباً…  
- ما الحكاية إذن؟! (ثم أكمل) عموماً لن أغضب إن خلعتِه ..  
لم يكد ينتهي من آخر كلمة حتى سقطت دموعها، تورّدت وجنتاها، واحمرّت أرنبة أنفها، هي المرة الأولى التي يرى دموعها منذ تزوّجا .. حاول تدارك الموقف، قال لها:  
- عزيزتي… لماذا البكاء؟! هل أزعجتك؟! ضايقتك بكلماتي؟!.  
هزّت رأسها نافية…  
- إذن لماذا هذه الدموع؟!  
لأول مرة يحس أبو أحمد أن زوجته مريم صغيرة، فهي لم تتجاوز الـ18 من عمرها، قطع تفكيره بكاء أحمد، مسحت مريم دموعها وأمسكت بابنها محاولةً تهدئته .. بعد هدوء أحمد،  
قال لها:  
- هل أستطيع الآن أن أعرف سبب دموعك تلك؟!  
لم ترفع وجهها، قالت له بهدوء…  
- إنّه عدم غضبك ..  
استغرب منها…  
- سبحان الله! تبكين لعدم غضبي!.  
مرّت لحظة صمت ثم أكمل مازحاً محاولاً تلطيف الجو…  
- ماذا كنتِ ستفعلين إن غضبت؟!  
لم ترد عليه…  
- مريم صارحيني… ما بكِ؟!  
- كل ما في الأمر أنّي انتبهت فجأة إلى شيء كنت غافلة عنه منذ أتينا إلى هنا ..  
- غافلة!! غافلة عن ماذا؟! مريم أنتِ لم تهمليني كي تقولي هذا الكلام .. لم أشعر منكِ تقصيراً .. أنتِ تقومين بواجباتك المنزلية على خير ما يرام..  
- عزيزي… لم أقصد هذا.  
- إذن ماذا تعنين؟! أريد أن أفهم.  
- علي هل جلبنا معنا مصحف؟!  
أجاب متردداً…  
- على ما أعتقد نعم.  
- أين هو؟!  
- لا أذكر… ربّما في الدولاب أو المكتب… أو الحقيبة…  
ظلاّ ساعةً كاملة يبحثان عنه في الشقة حتى عثر عليه علي.  
- ها هو… لقد وجدته.  
حين اقترب منه ليلمسه… صاحت به:  
- لحظة لا تلمسه.  
- لماذا؟!  
- هل أنت على وضوء؟!  
حين سمع سؤالها أبعد يده عنه… أمّا هي فأمسكت به. مسحت ما عليه من غبار قائلة:  
- لا تخف فأنا على وضوء.  
ثم أكملت…  
- منذ وصولنا وأنا أحس أنّي إنسانة أخرى، ليست مريم التي أعرفها. رغم سعادتي معك إلاّ أنّي أحس بفراغ يملأ روحي، حتى بعد قدوم أحمد لم يفارقني ذلك الإحساس .. لكن حين تعرفت على أم عمر عرفت سر الفراغ أو الخواء الروحي الذي كان يتملّكني دائماً .. إنّه البعد عن الله…  
كان يتأملها وهو غير مصدق أن هذه التي تتحدث زوجته، استوقفته كلماتها، وأنصت لها…  
- علي منذ قدومنا لم نعد نهتم بالصلاة، القرآن هجرناه، عباءتي خلعتها، وشيلتي نسيتها منذ حطّت قدماي المطار.. كانت تلك الأمور شيء عادي بالنسبة لي ولك، وهي لم تكن كذلك يوماً .. مرّة صحبتني أم عمر إلى إحدى الأخوات الأمريكيات المسلمات .. لا تعرف يا علي كم أحسست بالخجل أمامها! الفرق شاسع بيننا ولا مجال أمامنا للمقارنة ..  
نظر إليها علي، لكن هذه المرة اختلفت نظرته لها… وقف، سألته مريم…  
- إلى أين؟!  
- سأتوضأ لأصلي، عسى الله أن يغفر لي السنوات التي فرّطتها في غربتي ..  
سقطت دمعة حارة بلّلت حجابها الجديد، وهي تردّد…  
- الحمد لله… الحمد لله…  

** ** ** ** **  

ربِّ اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعاء .. ربِّ لا تزغ قلبي بعد إذ هديتني وهب لي من لدنك رحمة إنك أنت الوهاب .. 

هذه القصة من إبداع إحدى الأخوات جزاها الله خير الجزاء

----------


## ابن مصر

سالم ال......!؟

‏لم أكن قد تجاوزت الثلاثين حين أنجبت زوجتي أوّل أبنائي، ما زلت أذكر تلك الليلة، كنت سهراناً مع الشّلة في إحدى الشاليهات، كانت سهرة حمراء بمعنى الكلمة، أذكر ليلتها أنّي أضحكتهم كثيراً.. كنت أمتلك موهبة عجيبة في التقليد، بإمكاني تغيير نبرة صوتي حتى تصبح قريبة من الشخص الذي أسخر منه، أجل كنت أسخر من هذا وذاك، لم يسلم أحد منّي أحد حتى شلّتي .. صار بعض الرّجال يتجنّبني كي يسلم من لساني وتعليقاتي اللاذعة..  
تلك الليلة سخرت من أعمى رأيته يتسوّل في السّوق، والأدهى أنّي وضعت قدمي أمامه ليتعثّر. تعثّر وانطلقت ضحكتي التي دوت في السّوق .. عدت إلى بيتي متأخراً ، وجدت زوجتي في انتظاري .. كانت في حالة يرثى لها !!  
- أين كنتَ يا راشد؟!  
- في المريخ (أجبتها ساخراً) عند أصحابي بالطبع ..  
كانت في حالة يرثى لها، قالت والعبرة تخنقها:  
- راشد… أنا تعبة جداً… الظاهر أن موعد ولادتي صار وشيكاً…  
سقطت دمعة صامته على جبينها ، أحسست أنّي أهملت زوجتي ، كان المفروض أن أهتم بها وأقلّل من سهراتي خاصة أنّها في شهرها التاسع…  
قاست زوجتي الآلام يوم وليلة في المستشفى، حتى رأى طفلي النور… لم أكن في المستشفى ساعتها، تركت رقم هاتف المنزل وخرجت، اتصلوا بي ليزفوا لي نبأ قدوم سالم ..  
حين وصلت المستشفى طُلب منّي أن أراجع الطبيبة… أي طبيبة؟! المهم الآن أن أرى ابني سالم… لابد من مراجعة الطبيبة… أجابتني موظّفة الاستقبال بحزم !!  
صُدمت حين عرفت أن ابني أعمى!!!! تذكّرت المتسوّل… سبحان الله كما تدين تدان!!!   
لم تحزن زوجتي .. كانت مؤمنة بقضاء الله راضية .. طالما نصحتني… طالما طلبت منّي أن أكف عن تقليد الآخرين… كلاّ هي لا تسميه تقليداً بل غيبة… ومعها كل الحق!!  
لم أكن أهتم بسالم كثيراً، اعتبرته غير موجود في المنزل، حين يشتد بكاءه أهرب إلى الصالة لأنام فيها .. كانت زوجتي تهتم به كثيراً ، وتحبّه .. لحظة لا تظنوا أنّي أكرهه،أنا لا أكرهه لكن لم أستطع أن أحبّه!.  
أقامت زوجتي احتفالاً حين خطا خطواته الأولى، وحين أكمل الثّانية اكتشفنا أنّه أعرج!!!!!!!!.  
كلّما زدت ابتعاداً عنه ازدادت زوجتي حباً واهتماماً بسالم حتى بعد أن أنجبت عمر وخالد..  
مرّت السنوات كنت لاهٍ وغافل، غرّتني الدنيا وما فيها، كنت كاللعبة في يد رفقة سوء مع أنّي كنت أظن أنّي من يلعب عليهم.. لم تيأس زوجتي من إصلاحي، كانت تدعو لي دائماً بالهداية، لم تغضب من تصرّفاتي الطائشة ، أو إهمالي لسالم واهتمامي بباقي إخوته ..  
كبر سالم، ولم أمانع حين طلبت زوجتي تسجيله في أحد المدارس الخاصة بالمعاقين .. لم أكن أحس بمرور السنوات .. أيّامي سواء .. عمل ونوم وطعام وسهر!!! حتّى ذلك اليوم .. كان يوم الجمعة، استيقظت الساعة الحادية عشر ظهراً، ما يزال الوقت باكراً لكن لا يهم، أخذت دشّاً سريعاً، لبست وتعطّرت وهممت بالخروج ..  
استوقفني منظره، كان يبكي بحرقة! إنّها المرّة الأولى التي أرى فيها سالم يبكي مذ كان طفلاً .. أأخرج…؟ لا .. كيف أتركه وهو في هذه الحالة؟! أهو الفضول أم الشفقة؟! لا يهم…  
سألته… سالم لماذا تبكي؟!.  
حين سمع صوتي توقّف ، بدأ يتحسّس ما حوله… ما بِه يا ترى؟! واكتشفت أن ابني يهرب منّي!!!… الآن أحسست به… أين كنت منذ عشر سنوات؟! تبعته… كان قد دخل غرفته… رفض أن يخبرني في البداية سبب بكائه، وتحت إصراري عرفت السبب … تأخّر عليه شقيقه عمر الذي اعتاد أن يوصله إلى المسجد، اليوم الجمعة خاف ألاّ يجد  
مكاناً في السطر الأوّل، نادى والدته لكن لا مجيب، حينها…  
حينها وضعت يدي على فمه كأنّي أطلب منه أن يكف عن حديثه، وأكملت : حينها بكيت يا سالم…  
لا أعلم ما الذي دفعني لأقول له: سالم لا تحزن… هل تعلم من سيرافقك اليوم إلى المسجد؟! أجاب: أكيد عمر… ليتني أعلم إلى أين ذهب؟! قلت له: لا يا سالم أنا من سيرافقك! استغرب سالم، لم يصدّق، ظنّ أنّي أسخر منه، عاد إلى بكائه، مسحت دموعه بيدي، وأمسكت بيده. أردت أن أوصله بالسيّارة رفض قائلاً: أبي المسجد قريب، أريد أن أخطو إلى المسجد..  
لا أذكر متى آخر مرّة دخلت فيها المسجد ولا أذكر آخر سجدة سجدتها .. هي المرّة الأولى التي أشعر فيها بالخوف والنّدم على ما فرّطته طوال السنوات الماضية ..  
مع أن المسجد كان مليئاً بالمصلّين إلاّ أنّي وجدت لسالم مكاناً في الصف الأوّل .. استمعنا لخطبة الجمعة معاً وصليت بجانبه .. بعد انتهاء الصلاة طلب منّي سالم مصحفاً... استغربت كيف سيقرأ وهو أعمى؟! هذا ما تردّد في نفسي، ولم أصرّح به خوفاً من جرح مشاعره .. طلب منّي أن أفتح له المصحف على سورة الكهف، نفّذت ما طلب، وضع المصحف أمامه وبدأ في قراءة السورة، يا الله!! إنّه يحفظ سورة الكهف كاملة وعن ظهر  
غيب!!! خجلت من نفسي، أمسكت مصحفاً، أحسست برعشة في أوصالي، قرأت وقرأت، قرأت ودعوت الله أن يغفر لي ويهديني .. هذه المرّة أنا من بكى حزناً وندماً على ما فرّطت، ولم أشعر إلاّ بيد تمسح عنّي دموعي، لقد كان سالم!.  
عدنا إلى المنزل .. كانت زوجتي قلقة كثيراً على سالم، لكن قلقها تحوّل إلى دموع حين علمت أنّي صلّيت الجمعة مع سالم!!.  
من ذلك اليوم لم تفتني صلاة جماعة في المسجد، هجرت رفقاء السوء وأصبحت لي رفقة خيّرة عرفتها في المسجد.. ذقت طعم الإيمان معهم، عرفت منهم أشياء ألهتني عنها الدنيا.. لم أفوّت حلقة ذكر أو قيام .. ختمت القرآن عدّة مرّات في شهر وأنا نفس الشخص  
الذي هجرته سنوات!!! رطّبت لساني بالذكر لعلّ الله يغفر لي غيبتي وسخريتي من النّاس ..  
أحسست أنّي أكثر قرباً من أسرتي، اختفت نظرات الخوف والشفقة التي كانت تطل من عيون زوجتي، الابتسامة ما عادت تفارق وجه ابني سالم، من يراه يظنّه ملك الدنيا وما فيها .. حمدت الله كثيراً وصلّيت له كثيراً على نعمه ..  
ذات يوم قرر أصحابي أن يتوجّهوا إلى أحد المناطق البعيدة للدعوة، تردّدت في الذهاب، استخرت الله واستشرت زوجتي، توقعت أن ترفض لكن حدث العكس!! فرحت كثيراً بل شجّعتني ..  
حين أخبرت سالم عزمي على الذهاب، أحاط جسمي بذراعيه الصغيرين فرحاً، ووالله لو كان طويل القامة مثلي لما توانى عن تقبيل رأسي .. بعدها توكّلت على الله وقدّمت طلب إجازة مفتوحة بدون راتب من عملي، والحمد لله جاءت الموافقة بسرعة، أسرع ممّا تصوّرت .. تغيّبت عن البيت ثلاثة أشهر ونصف، كنت خلال تلك الفترة أتصل كلّما سنحت لي الفرصة بزوجتي وأحدّث أبنائي .. اشتقت لهم كثيراً… كم اشتقت لسالم!! تمنّيت سماع صوته، هو الوحيد الذي لم يحدّثني منذ سافرت .. إمّا أن يكون في المدرسة أو المسجد ساعة اتصالي  
بهم .. كلّما أحدّث زوجتي أطلب منها أن تبلغه سلامي وتقبّله، كانت تضحك حين تسمعني أقول هذا الكلام إلاّ آخر مرّة هاتفتها فيها .. لم أسمع ضحكتها المتوقّعة، تغيّر صوتها… قالت لي: إن شاء الله ..  
أخيراً عدت إلى المنزل، طرقت الباب، تمنّيت أن يفتح سالم لي الباب لكن فوجئت بابني خالد الذي لم يتجاوز الرابعة من عمره.. حملته بين ذراعي وهو يصيح… بابا يا بابا يا… انقبض صدري حين دخلت البيت، استعذت بالله من الشيطان الرجيم..  
سعدت زوجتي بقدومي لكن هناك شيء قد تغيّر فيها، تأمّلتها جيداً، إنّها نظرات الحزن التي ما كانت تفارقها .. سألتها ما بكِ؟! لا شيء.. لا شيء هكذا ردّت .. فجأة تذكّرت من نسيته للحظات، قلت لها: أين سالم؟! خفضت رأسها لم تجب، لم أسمع حينها سوى صوت ابني خالد الذي ما يزال يرن في أذني حتى هذه اللحظة… بابا ثالم لاح الجنّة عند الله !!  
لم تتمالك زوجتي الموقف أجهشت بالبكاء وخرجت من الغرفة ..  
عرفت بعدها أن سالم أصابته حمّى قبل موعد مجيئي بأسبوعين، أخذته زوجتي إلى المستشفى، لازمته يومين وبعد ذلك فارقته الحمى حين فارقت روحه جسده .. أحسست أن ما حدث ابتلاء واختبار من الله سبحانه وتعالى… أجل إنّه اختبار وأيّ اختبار؟! صبرت على مصابي وحمدت الله الذي لا يحمد على مكروهٍ سواه ..  
ما زالت أحس بيده تمسح دموعي، وذراعه تحيطني ..  
كم حزنت على سالم الأعمى الأعرج!!! لم يكن أعمى، أنا من كنت أعمى حين انسقت وراء رفقة سوء، ولم يكن أعرج، لأنه استطاع أن يسلك طريق الإيمان رغم كل شيء ..  
سالم الذي امتنعت يوماً عن حبّه!! اكتشفت أنّي أحبّه أكثر من أخوته!!! بكيت كثيراً … كثيراً، ومازلت حزيناً…كيف لا أحزن وقد كانت هدايتي على يديه؟!  
متأكّداً لو أنكم عرفتم سالم ستحبّونه أكثر ممّا أحببناه!  

هذه القصة من إبداع إحدى الأخوات جزاها الله خير الجزاء

----------


## ابن مصر

إذا أصبحت لا أنتظر المساء .. وإذا أمسيت لا أنتظر الصباح

‏بدت أختي شاحبة الوجه نحيلة الجسم .. ولكنها كعادتها تقرأ القرآن الكريم ..  
تبحث عنها تجدها في مصلاها .. راكعة ساجدة رافعة يديها إلى السماء .. هكذا في الصباح وفي المساء وفي جوف الليل لا تفتر ولا تمل !!  
كنت أحرص على قراءة المجلات الفنية والكتب ذات الطابع القصصي .. أشاهد الفيديو بكثرة لدرجة أنني عرفت به .. ومن أكثر من شيء عرف به .. لا أؤدي واجباتي كاملة ولست منضبطة في صلواتي ..  
بعد أن أغلقت جهاز الفيديو وقد شاهدت أفلاماً متنوعة لمدة ثلاث ساعات متواصلة .. ها هو ذا الأذان يرتفع من المسجد المجاور ..  
عدت إلى فراشي ..  
تناديني من مصلاها .. نعم ماذا تريدين يا نورة ؟  
قالت لي بنبرة حادة : لا تنامي قبل أن تصلي الفجر ..  
أوه ... بقي ساعة على صلاة الفجر وما سمعتيه كان الأذان الأول ..  
بنبرتها الحنونة - هكذا هي حتى قبل أن يصيبها المرض الخبيث وتسقط طريحة الفراش .. نادتني .. تعالي يا هناء بجانبي ، لا أستطيع إطلاقاً رد طلبها .. تشعر بصفائها وصدقها ..  
لا شط طائعاً ستلبي ..  
اجلسي ..  
ها قد جلست ماذا لديك ..  
بصوت عذب رخيم: " كل نفس ذائقة الموت وإنما توفون أجوركم يوم القيامة" .. سكتت برهة .. ثم سألتني ..  
ألم تؤمني بالموت ؟  
بلى مؤمنة ..  
ألم تؤمني بأنك ستحاسبين على كل صغيرة وكبيرة ؟  
بلى .. ولكن الله غفور رحيم .. والعمر طويل ..  
يا أختي .. ألا تخافين الموت وبغتته ..  
انظري هند أصغر منك وتوفيت في حادث سيارة .. وفلانة .. وفلانة ..  
الموت لا يعرف العمر .. وليس مقياساً له ..  
أجبتها بصوت الخائف حيث مصلاها المظلم ..  
إني أخاف من الظلام وأخفتيني من الموت .. كيف أنام الآن .. كنت أظن أنك وافقت للسفر معنا هذه الإجازة ..  
فجأة .. تحشرج صوتها واهتز قلبي ..  
لعلي هذه السنة أسافر سفراً بعيداً .. إلى مكان آخر .. ربما يا هناء .. الأعمار بيد الله .. وانفجرت بالبكاء ..  
تفكرت في مرضها الخبيث أن الأطباء أخبروا أبي سراً أن المرض ربما لن يمهلها طويلاً .. ولكن من أخبرها بذلك .. أم أنها تتوقع هذا الشيء ..  
ملك تفكرين ؟ جاءني صوتها القوي هذه المرة ؟  
هل تعتقدين أني أقول هذا لأنني مريضة ؟  
كلا .. ربما أكون أطول عمراً من الأصحاء ..  
وأنت إلى متى ستعيشين .. ربما عشرون سنة .. ربما أربعون ..  
ثم ماذا ؟ لمعت يداها في الظلام وهزتها بقوة ..  
لا فرق بيننا كلنا سنرحل وسنغادر هذه الدنيا إما إلى الجنة أو إلى النار .. ألم تسمعي قول الله (فمن زحزح عن النار وأدخل الجنة فقد فاز) ؟  
تصبحين على خير ..  
هرولت مسرعة وصوتها يطرق أذني .. هداك الله .. لا تنسي الصلاة ..  
الثامنة صباحاً ..  
أسمع طرقاً على الباب .. هذا ليس موعد استيقاظي .. بكاء .. وأصوات .. ماذا جرى .. لقد تردت حالة نورة .. وذهب بها أبي إلى المستشفى .. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ..  
لا سفر هذه السنة .. مكتوب علي البقاء هذه السنة في بيتنا .. بعد انتظار طويل ..  
عند الساعة الواحدة ظهراً .. هاتفنا أبي من المستشفى .. تستطيعون زيارتها الآن هيا بسرعة ..  
أخبرتني أمي أن حديث أبي غير مطمئن وأن صوته متغير .. عباءتي في يدي ..  
أين السائق .. ركبنا على عجل .. أين الطريق الذي كنت أذهب لأتمشى مع السائق فيه يبدو قصير .. ماله اليوم طويل .. وطويل جداً .. أين ذلك الزحام المحبب إلى نفسي كي التفت يمنه ويسره .. زحام أصبح قاتلاً ومملاً ..  
أمي بجواري تدعو لها .. أنها بنت صالحة ومطيعة .. لم أرها تضيع وقتها أبداً ..  
دلفنا من الباب الخارجي للمستشفى ..  
هذا مريض يتأوه .. وهذا مصاب بحادث سيارة .. وثالث عيناه غائرتان .. لا تدري هل هو من أهل الدنيا أمن أهل الآخرة ..  
منظر عجيب لم أره من قبل ..  
صعدنا درجات السلم بسرعة ..  
إنها في غرفة العناية المركزة .. وسآخذكم إليها .. ثم واصلت الممرضة أنها بنت طيبة وطمأنت أمي في تحسن بعد الغيبوبة التي حصلت لها ..  
ممنوع الدخول لأكثر من شخص واحد ..  
هذه هي غرفة العناية المركزة ..  
وسط زحام الأطباء وعبر النافذة الصغيرة التي في باب الغرفة أرى عين أختي نورة تنظر إلى أمي واقفة بجوارها .. وبعد دقيقتين خرجت أمي التي لم تستطيع إخفاء دموعها ..  
سمحوا لي بالدخول والسلام عليها بشرط أن لا أتحدث معها كثيراً .. دقيقتين كافية لك ..  
كيف حالك يا نورة .. لقد كنت بخير مساء البارحة .. ماذا جرى لك ..  
أجابتني بعد أن ضغطت على يدي : وأنا الآن ولله الحمد بخير .. الحمد لله واكن يديك باردة ..  
كنت جالسة على حافة السرير ولامست ساقها .. أبعدته عني  
آسفة إذا ضايقتك .  
كلا ولكني تفكرت في قول الله تعالى: (والتفت الساق بالساق إلى ربك يومئذ المساق) عليك يا هناء بالدعاء لي فربما أستقبل عن قريب أول أيام الآخرة .. سفري بعيد وزادي قليل !!  
سقطت دمعة من عيني بعد أن سمعت ما قالت وبكيت .. لم أع أين أنا ..  
استمرت عيناي في البكاء والانطواء في غرفتي ..  
مع غروب شمس ذلك اليوم الحزين .. ساد صمت طويل في بيتنا ..  
دخلت علي ابنة خالتي .. ابنة عمي .. أحداث سريعة ..  
كثر القادمون .. اختلطت الأصوات .. شيء واحد عرفته .. نورة ماتت !!  
لم أعد أميز من جاء .. ولا أعرف ماذا قالوا ..  
يا الله .. أين أنا وماذا يجري .. عجزت حتى عن البكاء .. فيما بعد أخبروني أن أبي أخذ بيدي لوداع أختي الوداع الأخير .. وأني قبلتها .. لم أعد أتذكر إلا شيئاً واحداً .. حين نظرت إليها مسجاه .. على فراش الموت .. تذكرت قولها (التفت الساق بالساق) عرفت حقيقة أن (إلى ربك يومئذ المساق) .. لم أعرف أنيي عدت إلى مصلاها إلا تلك الليلة ..  
وحينها تذكرت من قاسمتني رحم أمي فنحن توأمين .. تذكرت من شاركتني همومي .. وهي تحدثني عن الموت والحساب .. الله المستعان ..  
هذه أول ليلة لها في قبرها .. اللهم ارحمها ونور لها قبرها .. هذا هو مصحفها .. وهذه سجادتها .. وهذا .. بل هذا هو الفستان الوردي الذي قالت لي سأخبئه لزواجي ..  
تذكرتها وبكيت على أيامي الضائعة .. بكيت بكاء متواصلاً .. ودعوت الله أن يرحمني ويتوب علي ويعفو عني .. دعوت الله أن يثبتها في قبرها كما كانت تحب أن تدعو ..  
فجأة سألت نفسي ماذا لو كنت الميتة أنا ؟ ما مصيري ؟  
لم أبحث عن الإجابة من الخوف الذي أصابني .. بكيت بحرقة ..  
الله أكبر .. الله أكبر .. ها هو أذان الفجر قد ارتفع .. ولكن ما أعذبه هذه المرة .. أحسست بطمأنينة وراحة وأنا أردد ما يقوله المؤذن .. لفلفت ردائي وقمت واقفة أصلي صلاة الفجر .. صليت صلاة مودع .. كما صلتها أختي من قبل وكانت آخر صلاة لها ..  
إذا أصبحت لا أنتظر المساء .. وإذا أمسيت لا أنتظر الصباح

----------


## ابن مصر

قدم المسلم ووجه الكافر .. أيهما أنظف ؟

‏في إحدى البلاد الغربية جاء وقت الصلاة ، فدخل أحد المسلمين حمام أحد المراكز، وبدأ في الوضوء ، وكان هناك أجنبي كافر ينظر إليه باندهاش ، وعندما وصل أخونا المسلم إلى غسل القدمين ، رفع رجله ووضعها على ما يسمى بالمغسلة ، وهنا صاح الأجنبي بصاحبنا المسلم: ماذا تفعل؟؟؟   
أجابه المسلم بابتسامة قائلاً : أتوضأ.   
قال الأجنبي: أنتم المسلمون لستم نظيفون ، دائماً توسخون الأماكن العامة ، والآن أنت تدعي بأنك تنظف نفسك بينما أنت توسخ (المغسلة) بوضع قدمك الوسخة فيها ، هذه المغسلة لغسل اليدين والوجه ، ويجب أن تكون نظيفة فلا توسخها !!  
قال المسلم: هل لي أن أسألك سؤالاً وتجيبني بكل صراحة؟   
قال الكافر: تفضل.   
قال المسلم: كم مرة في اليوم تغسل وجهك؟   
قال الكافر: مرة واحدة ، عندما استيقظ من النوم، وربما مرة أخرى إذا أحسست بتعب أوإرهاق.   
فأجابه المسلم مبتسماً: بالنسبة لي فأنا أغسل رجلي في اليوم 5 مرات، فقل لي ما الأنظف ، قدمي أم وجهك؟   
سكت الكافر وانسحب من المكان !!

----------


## ابن مصر

توبة فتاة في رياض القرآن

‏تقول صاحبة القصة :  
أنا طالبة فى المرحلة الثانوية ، كنت مغرمة بمشاهدة التلفزيون .. كنت لا أفارقه لحظة .. لا أترك مسلسلاً ولا برنامج أطفال ولا أغنية ولا تمثيلية إلا وأشاهدها ، فإذا ما جاء برنامج ثقافي أو ديني فسرعان ما أغلق الجهاز ، فتسألني أختي : لم فعلت ذلك ؟! فأجيبها بخبث محتجة بكثرة الواجبات المدرسية و المنزلية ، فتقول لى : الآن تذكرت الواجبات !! أين كنت عند مشاهدتك تلك المسلسلات والأغاني والبرامج التافهة ؟! فلا أرد عليها ..  

أختي هذه كانت بعكسي تماماً .. منذ أن علمتها أمي الصلاة لم تتركها إلا لعذر ، أما أنا فلا أحافظ عليها ، بل لا أكاد أصليها إلا في الأسبوع مرة أو مرتين ..  

لقد كانت أختي تتجنب التلفاز بقدر الإمكان ، وقد أحاطت نفسها بصديقات صالحات يساعدنها على فعل الخير ، وقد بلغ من صلاحها أن خالتى لما أسقطت طفلها و هي في المستشفى و كانت فى غيبوبة ، رأت أختي وهي تلبس ملابس بيضاء جميلة وهي تطمئنها ، فاستيقظت خالتي وهي سعيدة مطمئنة القلب ..  

كانت دائماً تذكرني بالله وتعظني ، فلا أزداد إلا استكباراً وعناداً ، بل كانت ساعات جلوسي أمام التلفاز تزداد يوماً بعد يوم ، والتلفاز يتفنن في عرض أنواع المسلسلات التافهة والأفلام الهابطة ، والأغاني الماجنة التي لم أدرك خطورتها إلا بعد أن هداني الله عزوجل ، فله الحمد والشكر ..  

كنت دائماً أفعل ذلك كله وأنا في قرارة نفسي على يقين تام من أن ذلك حرام ، وأن طريق الهداية واضح لمن آراد أن يسلكه ، فكانت كثيراً ما تلومني ، وضميري يعذبني بشدة ، لاسيما وأن الأمر لم يكن مقتصراً على ارتكاب المعاصي بل تعداه إلى ترك الفرائض .. لذا كنت دائما أتجنب الجلوس بمفردي حتى عندما أخلد إلى النوم والراحة فإني أحاول أن أشغل نفسي بكتاب أو مجلة حتى لاأدع مجالاً لتوبيخ النفس أو تأنيب الضمير.  
وظللت على هذه الحال مدة خمس سنوات حتى كان ذلك اليوم الذي اختار الله لي فيه طريق الهداية ..  

كنا في إجازة نصف السنة ، وأرادت أختي أن تلتحق بدورة في تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بإحدى الجمعيات الإسلامية ، فعرضت علي أن أذهب معها ، فوافقت أمي و لكني رفضت .. بل رفضت بشدة ، وأقمت الدنيا وأقعدتها ، وقلت بأعلى صوتي لا أريد الذهاب .. و كنت في قرارة نفسي عازمة على العكوف أمام ذلك الجهاز الذي أصبح جزءاً لا يتجزأ من حياتي العابثة .. فما لي ولحلقات تحفيظ القرآن .. حب القرآن و حب ألحان الغنا في قلب عبد ليس يحتمعان أبداً !!  

حضر أبي فشكوت له ما حدث فقال : دعوها ، ولا تجبروها على الذهاب واتركوها على راحتها .. وكانت لي عند أبي معزة خاصة لأني ابنته الوسطى فليس لي سوى أختي الكبرى ، وأخي الذى يصغرني بكثير ، وقد قال ذلك و هو يظن أني محافظة على صلاتي ، و لم يكن يعلم بأن الأمر مختلف جداً .. صحيح أنني لم أكن أكذب عليه حينما يسألني (أصليت ؟) فأقول : نعم .. فقد استطاعت أختي أن تخلصني من داء الكذب ، ولكن كنت أقوم فأصلي أمامه عندما يكون موجوداً ، فإذا ذهب إلى عمله تركت الصلاة ، وكان أبي يمكث في عمله من 3 إلى 4 أيام ..  

ذات يوم ، طلب مني أبي بلطف أن أرافق أختي ولو مرة واحدة ، فإن أعجبني الحال داومت على الحضور معها وإلا فلتكن المرة الأولى و الأخيرة ، فوافقت لأني أحب أبي ولا أرد له طلباً ..  

انطلقت إلى روضة القرآن .. وهناك رأيت وجوهاً متوضئة مشرقة بنور الإيمان ، وأعيناً باكية لا تدمن النظر إلى الحرام مثل ما كنت أفعل ؛ فتمالكني شعور فياض لا أستطيع له وصفاً .. شعور بالسعادة والرهبة ، يخالطه إحساس بالندم والتوبة ، وأحسست بأني قريبة من الله عزوجل ، فرق قلبي ، وانهمرت دموعي ندماً على الأوقات التي ضيعتها في غير مرضاة الله أمام شاشة التلفاز ، أو في مجالس اللغو مع رفيقات السوء اللاتي لا هم لهن إلا القيل والقال ..  

كم كنت غافلة عن مثل هذه المجالس التي تحفها ملائكة الرحمن ، وتتنزل على أهلها السكينة والرحمة والإيمان .. لقد من الله علي بالحياة في ظلال القرآن فترة من الزمن ، ذقت فيها من نعمته ما لم أذق قط في حياتي .. عشت في ظلال القرآن هادئة النفس ، مطمئنة السريرة قريرة الضمير ، وانتهيت إلى يقين جازم حاسم أنه لا صلاح لهذه الأرض ، ولا راحة لهذه البشرية ، ولا طمأنينة لهذا الإنسان ، ولا رفعة ولا بركة ولا طهارة .. إلا بالرجوع إلى الله ..  

إن الحياة في ظلال القرآن نعمة .. نعمة لا يعرفها إلا من ذاقها .. نعمة ترفع العمر و تباركه وتزكيه ... فما أروع العيش في ظلال القرآن .. نعم .. لقد هداني الله عزوجل ، وقد كنت أبارزه بالعصيان ، وأقدم ما يرضي نفسي على ما يرضيه سبحانه وما يأمرني به الشيطان على ما يأمر به الواحد الديان ..  

باختصار ؛ لقد كنت غافلة فأيقظني القرآن .. (إن هذا القرآن يهدي للتي هى أقوم ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجراً كبيراً) واليوم أتساءل : كيف كنت سأقابل ربي لو لم يهدني .. حقاً إنني خجلة من نفسي ، وقبل ذلك من ربي ، و صدق القائل :  
فيا عجباً كيف يعصى الإله .... أم كيف يجحده الجاحدُ .. وفي كل شئ له آية تدل على أنه واحد !!

----------


## ابن مصر

توبة رجل على يد ابنته ذات الخمس سنوات

‏كان هذا الرجل يقطن مدينة الرياض ويعيش في ضياع ولا يعرف الله إلا قليلا ، منذ سنوات لم يدخل المسجد ، ولم يسجد لله سجدة واحدة .. ويشاء الله عز وجل ان تكون توبتة على يد ابنته الصغيرة ..  
 يروي صاحبنا القصة فيقول : كنت أسهر حتى الفجر مع رفقاء السوء في لهو ولعب وضياع تاركاً زوجتي المسكينة وهي تعاني من الوحدة والضيق والألم ما الله به عليم ، لقد عجزت عني تلك الزوجة الصالحة الوفية ، فهي لم تدخر وسعاً في نصحي وإرشادي ولكن دون جدوى .   
وفي إحدى الليالي .. جئت من إحدى سهراتي العابثة ، وكانت الساعة تشيرإلى الثالثة صباحاً ، فوجدت زوجتي وابنتي الصغيرة وهما تغطان في سبات عميق ، فاتجهت إلى الغرفة المجاورة لأكمل ما تبقى من ساعات الليل في مشاهدة بعض الأفلام الساقطة من خلال جهاز الفيديو .. تلك الساعات التي ينزل فيها ربنا عزوجل فيقول : "هل من داع فأستجيب له ؟ هل من مستغفر فأغفر له ؟ هل من سائل فاعطيه سؤاله ؟"   
وفجأة فتح باب الغرفة .. فإذا هي ابنتي الصغيرة التي لم تتجاوز الخامسة .. نظرت إلي نظرة تعجب واحتقار ، وبادرتني قائلة : "يا بابا عيب عليك ، اتق الله ..." قالتها ثلاث مرات ، ثم أغلقت الباب وذهبت .. أصابني ذهول شديد ، فأغلقت جهاز الفيديو وجلست حائراً وكلماتها لاتزال تتردد في مسامعي وتكاد تقتلني .. فخرجت في إثرها فوجدتها قد عادت إلى فراشها .. أصبحت كالمجنون ، لا أدري ما الذي أصابني في ذلك الوقت ، وما هي إلا لحظات حتى انطلق صوت المؤذن من المسجد القريب ليمزق سكون الليل الرهيب ، منادياً لصلاة الفجر ..   
توضأت .. وذهبت إلى المسجد ، ولم تكن لدي رغبة شديدة في الصلاة ، وإنما الذي كان يشغلني ويقلق بالي ، كلمات ابنتي الصغيرة .. وأقيمت الصلاة وكبر الإمام ، وقرأ ما تيسر له من القرآن ، وما أن سجد وسجدت خلفه ووضعت جبهتي على الأرض حتى انفجرت ببكاء شديد لا أعلم له سبباً ، فهذه أول سجدة أسجدها لله عز وجل منذ سبعة سنوات !!  
كان ذلك البكاء فاتحة خير لي ، لقد خرج مع ذلك البكاء كل ما في قلبي من كفر ونفاق وفساد ، وأحسست بأن الإيمان بدأ يسري بداخلي ..  

وبعد الصلاة جلست في المسجد قليلاً ثم رجعت إلى بيتي فلم أذق طعم النوم حتى ذهبت إلى العمل ، فلما دخلت على صاحبي استغرب حضوري مبكراُ فقد كنت لا أحضر إلا في ساعة متأخرة بسبب السهر طوال ساعات الليل ، ولما سالني عن السبب ، أخبرته بما حدث لي البارحة فقال : احمد الله أن سخر لك هذه البنت الصغيرة التي أيقظتك من غفلتك ، ولم تأتك منيتك وأنت على تلك الحال .. ولما حان وقت صلاة الظهر كنت مرهقاً حيث لم أنم منذ وقت طويل ، فطلبت من صاحبي أن يستلم عملي ، وعدت إلى بيتي لأنال قسطاً من الراحة ، وأنا في شوق لرؤية ابنتي الصغيرة التي كانت سببا في هدايتي ورجوعي إلى الله ..   

دخلت البيت ، فاستقبلتني زوجتي وهي تبكي .. فقلت لها : ما لك يا امرأة؟! فجاء جوابها كالصاعقة : لقد ماتت ابنتك ، لم أتمالك نفسي من هول الصدمة ، وانفجرت بالبكاء .. وبعد أن هدأت نفسي تذكرت أن ما حدث لي ما هو إلا ابتلاء من الله عز وجل ليختبرإيماني ، فحمدت الله عز وجل ورفعت سماعة الهاتف واتصلت بصاحبي ، وطلبت منه الحضور لمساعدتي ..   
حضر صاحبي وأخذ الطفلة وغسلها وكفنها ، وصلينا عليها ، ثم ذهبنا بها إلى المقبرة ، فقال لي صاحبي : لا يليق أن يدخلها في القبر غيرك . فحملتها والدموع تملأ عيني ، ووضتها في اللحد .. أنا أدفن ابنتي ، وإنما دفنت النور الذي أضاء لي الطريق في هذه الحياة ، فأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجعلها ستراً لي من النار ، وأن يجزي زوجتي المؤمنة الصابرة خير الجزاء .  


من كتاب التائبون إلى الله للشيخ إبراهيم بن عبدالله

----------


## ابن مصر

قصة بوخالد

‏قصة بوخالد قصة واقعية يقول فيها :   
كنت في مزرعتي في خارج المدينة في كوخي الصغير بعيداً عن أعين الملاقيف خاصة أم خالد لقد مليت منها ومن نصائحها المزعجة فأنا ما زلت شاباً كنت منهمكاً على جهاز الكمبيوتر لا الوي على شيء .. ولم أكن أشعر بالوقت فهو أرخص شيء عندي .. وبينما أنا في حالي ذلك وكانت الساعة الثانية ليلاً تقريباً وكان الجو حولي في هدوء عجيب لا تسمع إلا قرع أصابعي على مفاتيح الحروف أرسل رسائل الحب في كل مكان ..  
حينها وبلا مقدمات طرق الباب طرقاً لا يذكرك إلا بصوت الرعود .. هكذا والله .. تجمدت الدماء في عروقي .. سقطت من فوق المقعد انسكب الشاي على الجهاز أقفلته وكدت أن أسقط الجهاز من الإرباك .. صرت أحملق في الباب وكان يهتز من الضرب .. من يطرق بابي .. وفي هذا الوقت .. وبهذا العنف .. انقطع تفكيري بضرب آخر أعنف من الذي قبله .. كأنه يقول افتح الباب وإلا سوف أحطمه .. زاد رعبي أن الطارق لا يتكلم فلو تكلم لخفف ذلك علي .. ألم أقفل باب المزرعة ؟؟ بلى .. فأنا أقفلته جيداً وفي الأسبوع الماضي ركبت قفلاً جديداً .. من هذا ؟؟ وكيف دخل ؟؟ ومن أين دخل ؟؟   
ولم يوقفني عن التفكير سوى صوت الباب وهو يضرب بعنف .. قربت من الباب وجسمي يرتجف من الرعب وقدماي تعجزان عن حملي فمن ذا يا ترى ينتظرني خلف الباب .. هل أفتح الباب ؟ كيف أفتحه وأنا لا أدري من الطارق .. ربما يكون سارقاً ؟؟ ولكن هل السارق يطرق الأبواب ؟؟ ربما يكون .. من؟ .. أعوذ بالله .. سوف أفتحه وليكن من يكن ..   

مددت يداي المرتجفتان إلى الزر ورفعت المقبض ودفعته إلى اليمين أمسكت المقبض ففتحت الباب .. كأن وجهه غريباً لم أره من قبل يظهر عليه أنه من خارج المدينة لا لا إنه من البدو نعم إنه أعرابي أحدث نفسي وبجلافة الأعراب قال لي : وراك ما فتحت الباب ؟؟ عجيب أهكذا .. بلا مقدمات .. لقد أرعبتني .. لقد كدت أموت من الرعب .. أحدث نفسي بلعت ريقي وقلت له : من أنت ؟ ما يهمك من أنا ؟؟؟ أبي أدخل .. ولم ينتظر إجابتي .. جلس على المقعد .. وأخذ ينظر في الغرفة .. كأنه يعرفني من قبل ويعرف هذا المكان .. كأس ماء لو سمحت .. إطمأنيت قليلاً لأدبه ؟؟؟ رغت إلى المطبخ .. شرب الماء كان ينظر إلي نظرات مخيفة .. قال لي يا بدر قم وجهز نفسك ؟؟؟؟   

كيف عرف إسمي ؟؟ ثم أجهز نفسي لأي شيء ؟؟ ومن أنت حتى تأمرني بأن أجهز نفسي ؟؟ اسأل نفسي .. قلت له ما فهمت وش تريد ؟؟ صرخ في وجهي صرخة اهتز لها الوادي والله لم أسمع كتلك الصرخة في حياتي قال لي يا بدر قم والبس فسوف تذهب معي .. تشجعت فقلت إلى أين ؟؟ قال إلى أين؟ باستهتار قم وسوف ترى .. كان وجهه كئيباً إن حواجبه الكبيرة وحدة نظره تخيف الشجعان فكيف بي وأنا من أجبن الناس .. لبست ملابسي كان الإرباك ظاهراً علي صرت ألبس الثوب وكأني طفل صغير يحتاج لأمه لكي تلبسه .. يالله من هذا الرجل وماذا يريد كدت أفقد صوابي وكيف عرفني ؟ آه ليتني مت قبل هذا وكنت نسياً منسياً .. وقفت بين يديه مطأطأ الرأس كأنني مجرم بين يدي قاض يوشك أن يحكم عليه .. قام كأنه أسد وقال لي إتبعني .. خرج من الباب لحقته وصرت أنظر حولي كأني تائه يبحث عن شيء نظرت إلى باب المزرعة لعله كسره ؟ لكن رأيت كل شيء .. طبيعي ؟؟؟؟ كيف دخل ؟   

رفعت رأسي إلى السماء كانت النجوم تملأ السماء .. يالله هل أنا في حلم يارب سامحني .. لم ينظر إلي كان واثقاً أني لن أتردد في متابعته لآني أجبن من ذلك .. كان يمشي مشي الواثق الخبير ويعرف ما حولنا وأنا لم أره في حياتي إنه أمر محير .. كنت أنظر حولي لعلي أجد أحداً من الناس أستغيث به من هذه الورطة ولكن هيهات .. بدأ في صعود الجبل وكنت ألهث من التعب وأتمنى لو يريحني قليلاً ولكن من يجرأ على سؤال هذا ؟؟؟؟   

بينما نحن نصعد الجبل بدأت أشعر بدفىء بل بحرارة تكاد تحرق جسمي وكلما نقترب من قمة الجبل كانت الحرارة تزيد؟ علونا القمة وكدت أذوب من شدة الحر ناداني .. بدر تعال واقرب ؟ صرت أمشي وأرتجف وأنظر إليه فلما حاذيته رأيت شيئاً لم أره في حياتي .. رأيت ظلاماً عظيماً بمد البصر بل إني لا أرى منتهاه كان يخرج من هذا الظلام لهب يرتفع في السماء ثم ينخفض رأيت ناراً تخرج منه أقسم إنها تحطم أي شيء يقف أمامها من الخلق آه من يصبر عليها ومن أشعلها .. نظرت عن يمين هذه الظلمة فرأيت بشراً أعجز عن حصرهم كانوا عراة لاشيء يسترهم رجالاً ونساء أي والله حتى النساء وكانوا يموجون كموج البحار من كثرتهم وحيرتهم وكانوا يصرخون صراخاً يصم الآذان وبينما أنا مذهول بما أراه سمعت ذلك الرجل يناديني بدر نظرت إليه وكدت ابكي قال لي هيا إنزل .. إلى أين ؟؟ أنزل إلى هؤلاء الناس .. ولماذا ؟؟ ماذا فعلت حتى أكون معهم ؟؟ قلت لك إنزل ولا تناقشني .. توسلت إليه ولكنه جرني حتى أنزلني من الجبل .. ثم ألقى بي بينهم .. والله ما نظروا إلي ولا اهتموا بي فكل واحد منهم مشغول بنفسه ..!!  

أخذت أصرخ وأنادي وكلما أمسكت واحداً منهم هرب مني .. أردت أن أعرف أين أنا ومن هؤلاء البشر .. فكرت أن أرجع إلى الجبل فلما خرجت من تلك الزحام رأيت رجالاً أشداء .. ضخام الأجسام تعلو وجوههم الكآبة ويحملون في أيديهم مطارق لو ضربوا بها الجبال لذابت يمنعون الناس من الخروج .. احترت وصرت أنظر حولي وصرت أصرخ وأصرخ وأقول يالله أين أنا ولماذا أنا هنا وماذا فعلت ؟؟ أحسست بشيء خلفي يناديني .. التفت فإذا هي أمي فصحت أمي أمي .. والله ما التفتت إلي .. صرت أمشي في الزحام ادفع هذا وأركل هذا أريد أن أصل إلى أمي فلما دنوت منها التفتت إلي ونظرت إلي بنظرة لم أعهدها كانت أماً حانية .. كانت تقول لي يا بدر والله لو صار عمرك خمسين سنة فإني أراك إبني الصغير كانت تداعبني وتلاطفني كأني ابن ثلاث سنين .. آه ما الذي غيرها ؟؟   

أمسكت بها وقلت لها أمي أنا بدر أما عرفتيني ؟؟ قالت يا بدر هل تستطيع أن تنفعني بشيء ؟؟ قلت لها يا أمي هذا سؤال غريب ؟؟ أنا إبنك بدر إطلبي ما شئت يا حبيبتي .. يا بدر أريد منك أن تعطيني من حسناتك فأنا في حاجة إليها .. حسنات وأي حسنات يا أمي يا بدر هل أنت مجنون ؟ أنت الآن في عرضات القيامة أنقذ نفسك إن استطعت .. آه هل ما تقولينه حقاً آه يا ويلي آه ماذا سأفعل .. وهربت وتركتني وما ضمتني ورحمتني .. عند ذلك شعرت بما يشعر الناس إنها ساعة الحساب إنها الساعة .. صرت أبكي وأصرخ وأندب نفسي .. آه كم ضيعت من عمري ..  

الآن يا بدر تعرف جزاء عملك .. الآن يا بدر تنال ما جنته يداك .. تذكرت ذنوبي وما كنت أفعله في الدنيا .. صرت أحاول إن أتذكر هل لدي حسنات لعلي أتسلى بها ولكن هيهات .. آه تذكرت ما كنت أفعله قبل قليل من رؤية المواقع السافلة في الإنترنت .. آه ليتني لم أفعل ولكن الآن لن ينفعني الندم أي والله .. وبينما أنا في تفكيري سمعت صارخاً يصرخ في الناس .. أيها الناس هذا رسول الله محمد اذهبوا إليه .. فماج الناس بي كما يموج الغريق في البحر وصاروا يمشون خلف الصوت .. لم أستطع أن أرى شيئاً .. كان الناس كأنهم قطيع هائل من الأغنام يسيرون مرة يميناً ومرة شمالاً ومرة للأمام يبحثون عن الرسول .. وبينما نحن نسير رأيت أولئك الرجال الأشداء وهم يدفعون الناس دفعاً شديداً والناس تحاول الهرب ولكن هيهات كل من حاول الهرب ضربوه على وجهه بتلك المطارق فلو شاء الله لذاب منها .. وصار الناس يتساقطون في تلك الظلمة العظيمة أرتالاً أرتالاً ورأيت بعظهم يجر برجليه فيلقى فيها ومنهم من يسير من فوقها ؟ أي والله ؟ يسيرون من فوقها على جسر وضع عليها وكانوا يسيرون بسرعة عجيبة .. ولا أدري إلى أين يسيرون غير أني كنت أرى أنه في آخر تلك الظلمة من بعيد جداً كنت أرى نوراً يصل إليه أولئك الذين يمشون على الجسر ..  

وفجأة رأيت الناس يقولون هذا رسول الله فنظرت فرأيت رجلاً لابساً عمامة بيضاء وعليه عباءة بيضاء ووجهه كأنه القمر وهو ينظر في الناس ويقول اللهم سلم سلم فتدافع الناس عليه فلم أستطع أن أراه بعد ذلك .. وكنت أقترب من تلك الظلمة شيئاً فشيئاً والناس يصرخون كلهم لا يريد الدخول فيها فعلمت إنها النار نعم .. إنها جهنم التي أخبرنا عنها ربنا في كتابه .. إنها التي حذرنا منها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .. ولكن ماذا ينفعني علمي بذلك الآن فها أنذا أجر إليها .. صرخت وصرخت النار النار النار النار !!  

بدر بدر بدر وش فيك يبه ؟؟ قفزت من فوق السرير وصرت أنظر حولي .. بدر وش فيك حبيبي ؟؟ كانت أم خالد إنها زوجتي أخذتني وضمتني إلى صدرها وقالت وش فيك باسم الله عليك .. مافي شي مافي شي .. كنت تصرخ يابو خالد النار النار شفت كابوس باسم الله عليك .. كنت أتصبب عرقاً مما رأيته .. رفعت الفراش .. وقمت من فوق السرير فتحت الباب وصرت أمشي في الغرف رحت إلى غرفة خالد وإخوانه أضأت النور فإذا هم نائمون دخلت إليهم قبلتهم واحداً واحداً !!  

كانت أم خالد على الباب تنظر تتعجب ؟ وش فيك يابو خالد ؟؟ أشرت إليها بالسكوت حتى لا توقض الأولاد أطفأت النور وأغلقت الباب بهدوء .. جلست في الصالة أحضرت لي كوب ماء .. شربت الماء ذكرتني برودته بشدة الحر الذي رأيته في ذلك المنام .. ذكرت الله واستغفرته .. ياأم خالد ؟؟ سم يا حبيبي .. أبيك من اليوم ورايح تعاونيني على نفسي أنا من اليوم إن شاء الله بكون من أهل الخير .. الله يابو خالد وش زين هالكلام الحمد لله اللي ردك للخير .. كيف نغفل يام خالد الله يتوب علينا الحمد لله اللي بصرني والله يثبتنا على الخير .. فهل من معتبر قبل فوات الآوان ؟؟؟

----------


## ابن مصر

دواء الملك

‏مرض ملك مرضا خطيراً واجتمع الأطباء لعلا جه ورأوا جميعاً أن علاجه الوحيد هو حصوله على كبد إنسان فيه صفات معينة ذكروها له فأمر رجال الحكومة على فتى يسمى ابن دهقان توفرت فيه الشروط المطلوبة ..  
وأرسل الملك إلى والدي الفتى وحدثهما عن الأمر وأعطى لهما مالاً كثيراً فوافقا عل قتل ولدهما ليأخذ الملك كبده وليشفي من مرضه ونادى الملك القاضي وسأله إذا كان قتل هذا الفتى حلالاً ليتداوى الملك بكبده ؟  
فأفتى القاضي الظالم بأن قتل أحد من الناس ليأخذالملك كبده ليشفى به حلالاً ..  
أحضروا الفتى ليذبحوه ذبح الشاة وكان الملك مطلاً عليه فرأى الغلام ينظر إلى جلاده ثم يرفع عينيه الى السماء ويبتسم فأسرع الملك نحو الفتى وسأله متعجباً : لماذا تضحك وقد أوشكت على الهلاك ؟  

قال الفتى : كان يجب على والدي أن يرحما ولدهما وكان يجب على القاضي أن يعدل في قضائه كان على الملك أن يعفو .. أما أبي وأمي فقد غرهما طعام الدنيا فسلما لك روحي والقاضي سألته فخافك ولم يخف الله فأحل لك دمي وأنت يا سيدي رأيت شفائك في قتل بريء ولكل هذا لم أر ملجأ لي غير ربي فرفعت رأسي إليه راضياً بقضائه فتأثر الملك من قول الفتى وبكى وقال : إذا مت وأنا مريض خير من أن أقتل نفساً زكية ثم أخذ الفتى وقبله وأعطاه ما يريد .. وقيل بعد ذلك أنه لم يمضي على هذه الأحداث أسبوع حتى شفي الملك من مرضه !!

----------


## ابن مصر

توبة شاب بعد أن رأى يوم القيامة

‏ع.أ.غ شاب يافـع ، لديه طموح الشباب ، كان يعيش مثل بعض أقرانه لايأبهون بأوامر الله ، وذات ليلة أراد الله به خيراً ، فرأى في المنام مشهداً أيقظه من غفلته ، وأعاده إلى رشده ..  
يحدثنا هذا الشاب عن قصته فيقول :   
في ليلة من الليالي ذهبت إلى فراشي كعادتي لأنام ، فشعرت بمثل القلق يساورني ، فاستعذت بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ونمت ، فرأيت فيما يرى النائم ، أن شيئاً غريباً وضخماً قد وقع من السماء على الأرض .. لم أتبين ذلك الشيء ولا أستطيع وصفه ، فهو مثل كتلة النار العظيمة ، رأيتها تهوي فأيقنت بالهلاك .. أصبحت أتخبط في الأرض ، وأبحث عن أي مخلوق ينقذني من هذه المصيبة .. قالوا هذه بداية يوم القيامة ، وأن الساعة قد وقعت ، وهذه أول علاماتها .. فزعت وتذكرت جميع ماقدمت من أعمال الصالح منها والطالح وندمت أشد الندم .. قرضت أصابعي بأسناني حسرة على مافرطت في جنب الله .. قلت والخوف قد تملكني ماذا أفعل الآن ؟ وكيف أنجو؟ .. فسمعت مناديا يقول : اليوم لاينفع الندم .. سوف تجازى بما عملت .. أين كنت في أوقات الصلوات ؟ أين كنت عندما أتتك أوامر الله ؟ لم تمتثل الأوامر وتجتنب النواهي ؟ كنت غافلا عن ربك .. قضيت أوقاتك في اللعب واللهو والغناء ، وجئت الآن تبكي .. سوف ترى عذابك ..   
زادت حسرتي لما سمعت المنادي يتوعدني بالعذاب .. بكيت وبكيت ولكن بلا فائدة .. وفي هذه اللحظة العصيبة استيقظت من نومي .. تحسست نفسي فإذا أنا على فراشي .. لم أصدق أني كنت أحلم فقط حتى تأكدت من نفسي .. تنفست الصعداء ، ولكن الخـوف مازال يتملكني ، ففكرت وقلت في نفسي والله إن هذا إنذار لي من الله .. ويوم الحشر لابد منه .. إذن لماذا أعصي الله .. لم لا أصلي .. لم لا أنتهي عما حرم الله .. أسئلة كثيرة جالت في خاطري حتى تنجو في ذلك اليوم العظيم .   
أصبح الصباح وصليت الفجر ، فوجدت حلاوة في قلبي .. وفي ضحى ذلك اليوم نزلت إلى سيارتي .. نظرت بداخلها فإذا هي مليئة بأشرطة الغناء .. أخرجتها واكتفيت ببعض الأشرطة الإسلامية النافعة .. بقيت على هذه الحال ، في كل يوم أتقدم خطوة إلى طريق الهداية التي أسال الله أن يثبتني وإياكم عليها !!

----------


## ابن مصر

الطالبة المسلمة ومدرستها الملحدة

‏كانت هناك أحد الطالبات فى مدرستها ، وكانت إحدى المدرسات تحاول أن تغرس المفاهيم الملحدة لعموم الطلبة .. وإليكم هذا الحوار التالي ..  
المدرسة : هل ترى يا توم تلك الشجرة فى الخارج ؟  

توم : نعم أيتها المدرسة إنى أستطيع رؤيتها ..  

المدرسة : هل ترى يا توم العشب الأخضر تحت الشجرة ؟  

توم : نعم أيتها المدرسة إنى أراه ..  

المدرسة :إذهب إلى الخارج ثم انظر إلى السماء ..  

خرج توم متوجهاً إلى الخارج ثم عاد بعد قليل ..  

المدرسة : هل رأيت السماء يا توم ؟  

توم : نعم أيتها المدرسة لقد رأيت السماء ..   

المدرسة : هل رأيت ما يدعونه الإله ؟  

توم : لا لم أره !!  

المدرسة : حسناً أيها الطلاب لا يوجد شىء إسمه الله .. فلا يوجد فى السماء !!  

قامت الطالبة وسألت بدورها الطالب توم ..  

الطالبة : هل ترى المدرسة يا توم ؟  

توم : نعم إنى أراها .. (بدأ توم يتذمر من تكرار الأسئلة عليه) !!  

الطالبة : هل ترى عقل المدرسة يا توم ؟  

توم : لا .. لاأستطيع رؤيته !!  

الطالبة : إذاً المدرسة ليس لديها أي عقل في رأسها !!

----------


## ابن مصر

إنها توبة عظيمة

‏هذا نموذج لتوبة الرعيل الأول من هذه الأمة ، صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   
عن بريدة رضي الله عنه : أن ماعز بن مالك الأسلمي أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : (يا رسول الله إني ظلمت نفسي وزنيت ، وإني أريد أن تطهرني فرده ، فلما كان من الغد أتاه فقال : يا رسول الله إني زنيت فرده الثانية ، فأرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى قومه فقال : (أتعلمون بعقله بأساً ؟ أتنكرون منه شيئاً ؟) قالوا : ما نعلمه إلا وفيّ العقل ، من صالحينا فيما نرى ، فأتاه الثالثة ، فأرسل إليهم أيضاً ، فسأل عنه فأخبره أنه لا بأس به ولا بعقله ، فلما كان الرابعة حفر له حفرة ، ثم أمر به فرجم ، قال : فجاءت الغامدية ، فقالت : يا رسول الله إني زنيت فطهرني ، وإنه ردها ، فلما كان الغد ، قالت : يا رسول الله لم تردني ؟ لعلك أن تردني كما رددت ماعزاً ، فوالله إني لحبلى ، قال : (أما لا ، فاذهبي حتى تلدي) قال : فلما ولدت أتته بالصبي في خرقة قالت : هذا قد ولدته قال : (اذهبي فأرضعيه حتى تفطميه) فلما فطمته أتته بالصبي في يده كسرة خبز فقالت : هذا يا رسول الله قد فطمته ، وقد أكل الطعام ، فدفع الصبي إلى رجل من المسلمين ، ثم أمر بها فحفر لها إلى صدرها ، وأمر الناس فرجموها ، فيقبل خالد بن الوليد بحجر فرمى رأسها فتنضخ الدم على وجه خالد فسبها ، فسمع نبي الله سبه إياها ، فقال: (مهلاً يا خالد ! فوالذي نفسي بيده لقد تابت توبة لو تابها صاحب مكس {وهو الذي يأخذ الضرائب} لغفر له) رواه مسلم . ثم أمر بها فصلى عليها ودفنت .   
وفي رواية فقال عمر يا رسول الله رجمتها ثم تصلي عليها ! فقال : (لقد تابت توبة لو قسمت بين سبعين من أهل المدينة وسعتهم ، وهل وجدت شيئاً أفضل من أن جادت بنفسها لله عز وجل) . رواه عبد الرزاق في مصنفه 7/325 .

----------


## ابن مصر

أنا والفتاة الأمريكية

‏قصة حقيقية وقعت في أمريكا لشاب سعودي ملتزم كان يدرس هناك ..   
يقول هذا الشاب : عندما كنت أدرس في إحدى جامعات أمريكا وتعرفون أن التعليم هناك مختلط حيث الشباب والفتيات مجموعة واحدة ولا بد من ذلك فكنت لا أكلم الفتيات ولا أطلب منهن شيء ولا ألتفت إليهن عند تحدثهم وكان الدكتور يحترم رغبتي هذه ويحاول أن لا يضعني في أي موقف يجعلني أحتك بهن أو أكلمهن ..   

سارت الأمور على هذا الوضع إلى أن وصلنا إلى المرحلة النهائية فجائني الدكتور وقال لي أعرف وأحترم رغبتك في عدم الاختلاط بالفتيات ولكن هناك شيء لابد منه وعليك التكيف معه وهو أنه في الفترة المقبلة سيكون هناك بحث التخرج وبالتالي فإنكم ستقسمون إلى مجموعات مختلطة لتكتبوا البحث الخاص بكم وسيكون من ضمن مجموعتكم فتاة أمريكية فلم أجد بداً من الموافقة ..   

يقول استمرت اللقاءات بيننا في الكلية على طاولة واحدة فكنت لا أنظر إلى الفتاة وان تكلمت أكلمها بدون النظر إليها وإذا ناولتني أي ورقة آخذها منها كذلك ولا أنظر إليها .. صبرت الفتاة مدة على هذا الوضع وفي يوم هبت وقامت بسبي وسب العرب وأنكم لا تحترمون النساء ولستم حضاريين ومنحطين ولم تدع شيئاً في القاموس إلا وقالته وتركتها حتى انتهت وهدئت ثورتها ثم قلت لها : لو كان عندك قطعة من الألماس الغالية ألا تضعينها في قطعة من المخمل بعناية وحرص ثم تضعينها داخل الخزنة وتحفظينها بعيداً عن الأعين ؟  
قالت : نعم .. فقلت لها : وكذلك المرأة عندنا فهي غالية ولا تكشف إلا على زوجها .. هي لزوجها فلا توجد لها هي وزوجها علاقات جنسية قبل الزواج ولا صداقات ويحافظ كل طرف منهما على الآخر وهناك حب واحترام بينهما فلا يجوز للمرأة أن تنظر لغير زوجها وكذلك الزوج .. أما عندكم هنا فإن المرأة مثل سيجارة الحشيش يأخذ منها الإنسان نفس أو نفسين ثم يمررها إلى صديقه .. وصديقه يمررها إلى الآخر ثم إلى آخر وكذلك حتى تنتهي ثم يرمى بها بين الأرجل وتداس ثم يبحث عن أخرى وهلم جرا !!  

بعد النقاش انقطعت عن المجموعة لمدة أسبوع أو أكثر وفي يوم جاءت امرأة متحجبة وجلست في آخر الفصل فاستغربت لأنه لم تكن معنا طوال الدراسة في الجامعة أي امرأة محجبة وعند انتهاء المادة تحدثت معنا فكانت المفاجئة أنها لم تكن سوى الفتاة الأمريكية والتي كانت من ضمن مجموعتنا والتي تناقشت معي وقالت بأنها تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله .. دخلت في الإسلام لأنها وحسب قولها هزتها الكلمات فكانت في الصميم .. فلله الحمد والمنة على ذلك ..

----------


## ابن مصر

أنين العباس يؤلمني

‏في يوم بدر خرج العباس عم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مكرهاً لقتال محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .. وأثناء الغزوة وقع أسيراً في يد عبدالله بن مسعود رضى الله عنه .   
كان مكان الأسر يبعد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .. وليلتها لم يستطع الرسول الحبيب أن ينام فكان يدخل ويخرج .. فسأله أحد الصحابة : ما بك يا رسول الله ؟؟ فقال الحبيب المصطفى : "أنين العباس يؤلمني .." . فذهب أحد الصحابة لمكان الأسر دون أن يعلم الرسول وبالفعل وجد العباس يئن لشدة الوثاق عليه .. وبعدها رجع فرأى الرسول قد هدأ .. فسأله ما بك يا رسول الله ؟؟ قال : "أنين العباس قد هدأ .." .   
عندها أخبر الصحابي الرسول الحبيب بأنه خف من وثاق العباس .. فقال له : "أوفعلت ذلك بكل الأسرى؟" ..فقال : لا .   
قال الحبيب المصطفى: "اذهب وخف وثاقهم" .

----------


## ابن مصر

أحرقوني بعد الموت

‏قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : "كان رجل لم يعمل حسنة قط .. قال لأهله :إذا مت فاحرقوني ثم اطحنوني ثم ذروا نصفه في البحر فوالله لئن قدر الله عليه (أي حكم والمراد حاسبني) ليعذبه عذاباً لا يعذبه أحداً من العالمين ..  
فلما مات الرجل فعلوا به ما أمرهم . فأمر الله البر فجمع ما فيه وأمر البحر أن يجمع ما فيه ثم قال : لم فعلت هذا (ما حملك على ما صنعت) قال : من خشيتك يا رب وأنت أعلم !!  
فغفر الله تعالى له" ..   
رواه البخاري ومسلم .

----------


## ابن مصر

الملائكة تقاتل مع مجاهدي الشيشان

‏يروي صاحب القصة التي حدثت في أرض الشيشان وتحديداً في جروزني قبل مدة فيقول : خرجنا في كتيبة مع قائد العملية .. وفي أثناء عودتنا من جروزني إلى الجبال إذا بالطائرات الروسية تقوم بإنزال المئات من الجيش الروسي .. فتوزعنا في المكان ونحن عراة الأقدام ، وفي ليل حالك الظلام والأرض من تحتنا ثلج .  
نزل الجيش الروسي فوق الجبال ونحن في الأسفل وأشكالنا مرئية وواضحة لهم ، لأننا في الأسفل وهم في الأعلى ولا يوجد مخبأ ساتر وبعد أن أثاروا الجلبة والإزعاج بدأوا بإطلاق النار .. وأقسم بالله العظيم إنا لنراهم يطلقون النار إلى الأعلى ونحن في الأسفل ، ونرى شرر نيرانهم واستمر الإطلاق مدة نصف ساعة تقريباً ونحن ندعو الله أن يخذلهم ويعمي أعينهم عنا .. ثم ساد السكون بغتة والهدوء فانتظرنا نصف ساعة أخرى ثم قال القائد خطاب : نريد مجموعة ترحل إلى أعلى الجبل ليعلمونا ما الخبر ولماذا وقف إطلاق النار ، فرفع الجميع أيديهم فاختار خطاب منهم سبعة فذهبوا هناك .  
وبعد ساعة سمعنا تكبيرهم فوق الجبل .. فخرجنا إليهم ونحن مندهشين و يلتهمنا الفضول ونسألهم ما الخبر فيكبرون وعادة لا يكبر المجاهدون إلا عند الفتح أو حدوث أمر جليل .   
صعدنا الجبل وهناك كانت المفاجأة : مئات من الروس قد قطعوا كأنما قطعوا بسيوف حادة أو بمناشير كهربائية حتى أننا قلنا لا يستطيع إنسان أن يقطع بمثل هذه القوة حيث كان القطع حاداً جداً .. والأغرب من ذلك أن الكلاشينكوف في أيد الروس لم يتأثر أو حتى يخدش .. والمشارط في جيوبهم سليمة تماماً وكذلك باقي الأسلحة وأعداد الجنود الروس المقطعين كانت بالمئات .. فعلمنا أن الله نصرنا بجند من عنده وشد أزرنا بمكرمة عظيمة ولله الحمد والمنة والحكمة البالغة في ذلك .

----------


## ابن مصر

حوار مع الشيطان الرجيم

‏حاورت الشيطان الرجيم في الليل البهيم فلما سمعت أذان الفجر أردت للذهاب الى المسجد فقال لي : عليك ليل طويل فارقد .   
قلت : أخاف أن تفوتني الفريضة .  
قال : الأوقات طويلة عريضة .  
قلت : أخشى ذهاب صلاة الجماعة .  
قال : لا تشدد على نفسك في الطاعة .  
فما قمت حتى طلعت الشمس ..   
فقال لي في همس : لا تأسف على ما فات فاليوم كله أوقات ، وجلست لآتي بالأذكار ففتح لي دفتر الأفكار .  
فقلت : أشغلتني عن الدعاء .  
قال : دعه إلى المساء .  
وعزمت على المتاب ، فقال : تمتع بالشباب !   
قلت : أخشى الموت .  
قال : عمرك لا يفوت .   
وجئت لأحفظ المثاني قال : روّح نفسك بالأغاني .  
قلت : هي حرام .  
قال : لبعض العلماء كلام !   
قلت : أحاديث التحريم عندي في صحيفة .  
قال : كلها ضعيفة .  
ومرت حسناء فغضضت البصر قال : ماذا في النظر ؟   
قلت : فيه خطر .  
قال : تفكر في الجمال فالتفكر حلال .  
وذهبت إلى البيت العتيق فوقف لي في الطريق فقال : ما سبب هذه السفرة ؟   
قلت : لاخذ عمرة .  
فقال : ركبت الأخطار بسبب هذا الإعتمار وأبواب الخير كثيرة والحسنات غزيرة .  
قلت : لابد من إصلاح الأحوال .  
قال : الجنة لا تدخل بالأعمال .  
فلما ذهبت لألقي نصيحة قال : لا تجر إلى نفسك فضيحة .  
قلت : هذا نفع العباد .  
فقال : أخشى عليك من الشهرة وهي رأس الفساد .  
قلت : فما رأيك في بعض الأشخاص ؟   
قال : أجيبك على العام والخاص .  
قلت : أحمد بن حنبل ؟   
قال : قتلني بقوله عليكم بالسنة والقرآن المنزّل .  
قلت : فابن تيمية ؟   
قال : ضرباته على رأسي باليومية .  
قلت : فالبخاري ؟   
قال : أحرق بكتابه داري .  
قلت : فالحجاج ؟   
قال : ليت في الناس ألف حجاج فلنا بسيرته ابتهاج ونهجه لنا علاج .  
قلت : فرعون ؟   
قال : له منا كل نصر وعون .  
قلت : فصلاح الدين بطل حطين ؟   
قال : دعه فقد مرغنا بالطين .  
قلت : محمد بن عبدالوهاب ؟   
قال : أشعل في صدري بدعوته الإلتهاب وأحرقني بكل شهاب .  
قلت : أبوجهل ؟   
قال : نحن له أخوة وأهل .  
قلت : فأبو لهب ؟   
قال : نحن معه أينما ذهب !   
قلت : فلينين ؟   
قال : ربطناه في النار مع استالين .  
قلت : فالمجلات الخليعة ؟   
قال : هي لنا شريعة .  
قلت : فالدشوش ؟   
قال : نجعل الناس بها كالوحوش .  
قلت : فالمقاهي ؟   
قال : نرحب فيها بكل لاهي .  
قلت : ما هو ذكركم ؟   
قال : الأغاني .  
قلت : وعملكم ؟   
قال : الأماني .  
قلت : وما رأيكم بالأسواق ؟   
قال : علمنا بها خفاق وفيها يجتمع الرفاق .  
قلت : فحزب البحث الإشتراكي ؟   
قال : قاسمته أملاكي وعلمته أورادي وأنساكي .  
قلت : كيف تضل الناس ؟   
قال : بالشهوات والشبهات والملهيات والأمنيات والأغنيات .  
قلت : كيف تضل النساء ؟   
قال : بالتبرج والسفور وترك المأمور وارتكاب المحظور .  
قلت : فكيف تضل العلماء ؟   
قال : بحب الظهور والعجب والغرور وحسد يملأ الصدور .  
قلت : كيف تضل العامة ؟   
قال : بالغيبة والنميمة والأحاديث السقيمة وما ليس له قيمة .  
قلت : فكيف تضل التجار ؟   
قال : بالربا في المعاملات ومنع الصدقات والإسراف في النفقات .  
قلت : فكيف تضل الشباب ؟   
قال : بالغزل والهيام والعشق والغرام والاستخفاف بالأحكام وفعل الحرام .  
قلت : فما رأيك بدولة اليهود (إسرائيل) ؟   
قال : إياك والغيبة فإنها مصيبة وإسرائيل دولة حبيبة ومن القلب قريبة .  
قلت : فأبو نواس ؟   
قال : على العين والرأس لنا من شعره اقتباس .  
قلت : فأهل الحداثة ؟   
قال : أخذوا علمهم منا بالوراثة .  
قلت : فالعلمانية ؟   
قال : إيماننا علماني وهم أهل الدجل والأماني ومن سماهم فقد سماني .  
قلت : فما تقول في واشنطن ؟   
قال : خطيبي فيها يرطن وجيشي فيها يقطن وهي لي وطن .  
قلت : فما رأيك في الدعاة ؟   
قال : عذبوني وأتعبوني وبهذلوني وشيبوني يهدمون ما بنيت ويقرءون إذا غنيت ويستعيذون إذا أتيت .  
قلت : فما تقول في الصحف ؟   
قال : نضيع بها أوقات الخلف ونذهب بها أعمار أهل الترف ونأخذ بها الأموال مع الأسف .  
قلت : فما تقول في هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية ؟   
قال : ندخل فيها السم في الدسم ونقاتل بها بين العرب والعجم ونثني بها على المظلوم ومن ظلم .  
قلت : فما فعلت في الغراب ؟   
قال : سلطته على أخيه فقتله ودفنه في التراب حتى غاب .  
قلت : فما فعلت بقارون ؟   
قال : قلت له احفظ الكنوز يا ابن العجوز لتفوز فأنت أحد الرموز .  
قلت : فماذا قلت لفرعون ؟   
قال : قلت له يا عظيم القصر قل أليس لي ملك مصر فسوف يأتيك النصر .  
قلت : فماذا قلت لشارب الخمر ؟   
قال : قلت له اشرب بنت الكروم فإنها تذهب الهموم وتزيل الغموم وباب التوبة معلوم .  
قلت : فماذا يقتلك ؟   
قال : آية الكرسي منها تضيق نفسي ويطول حبسي وفي كل بلاء أمسي .  
قلت : فما أحب الناس إليك ؟   
قال : المغنون والشعراء الغاوون وأهل المعاصي والمجون وكل خبيث مفتون .  
قلت : فما أبغض الناس إليك ؟   
قال : أهل المساجد وكل راكع وساجد وزاهد عابد وكل مجاهد .  
قلت : أعوذ بالله منك فاختفى وغاب كأنما ساخ في التراب وهذا جزاء الكذاب !   


المصدر : كتاب مقامات القرني

----------


## ابن مصر

عندما كشفتُ لها وجهها

‏أخي ..أختي في الله .. قال تعالى: (إن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين)  
هذي قصة حقيقية رويت عن مغسلة للأموات في الرياض تكنى بأم أحمد تقول  طلبت في أحد الأيام من أحد الأسرأن تقوم بتغسيل ميتة (شابة) لهم وبالفعل ذهبت فاسمعوا ماذا تقول ..  

تقول : ما أن دخلت البيت حتى أدخلوني الغرفة التي توجد بها الميتة وبسرعة أغلقوا علي الباب بالمفتاح فارتعش جسدي من فعلتهم ونظرت حولي فإذا كل ما أحتاجه من حنوط وكفن وغيره مجهز والميتة في ركن الغرفة مغطاة بملاية ، فطرقت الباب لعلي أجد من يعاونني في عملية الغسل ولكن لا مجيب فتوكلت على الله وكشفت الغطاء عن الميتة فصدمت لما رأيت ..رأيت منظر تقشعر له الأبدان وجهه مقلوب وجسم متيبس ولونها أسود كالح سواد ظلمة .. غسلت كثير ورأيت أكثر لكن مثل هذه لم أرى ، فذهبت أطرق الباب بكل قوتي لعلي أجد جواباً لما رأيت لكن كأن لا أحد المنزل ، فجلست أذكر الله وأقرأ وأنفث على نفسي حتى هدأ روعي ، ورأيت أن الأمر سيطول ثم أعانني الله وبدأت التغسيل كلما أمسكت عضو تفتت بين يدي كأنه شئ متعفن فأتعبني غسلها تعباً شديداً، فلما أنتهيت ذهبت لأطرق الباب وأنادي عليهم : افتحوا افتحوا .. لقد كفنت ميتتكم وبقيت على هذه الحال فترة ليست قصيرة بعدها فتحوا الباب وخرجت أجري لخارج البيت لم اسألهم عن حالها ولا عن السبب الذي جعلها بهذا المنظر ، بعد ان عدت بقيت طريحة الفراش لثلاثة أيام من فعل العائلة بإغلاق الباب ومن المشهد المخيف ثم اتصلت بشيخ وأخبرته بما حدث فقال أرجعي لهم واساليهم عن سبب غلق الباب و الحال الذي كانت عليه بنتهم ..  

ذهبت وقلت لهم أسألكم بالله سؤالين ..  
أما الأول :فلما أغلقتوا الباب علي؟  
والثاني: ما الذي كانت عليه بنتكم ؟  
قالوا : أغلقنا عليك الباب لأننا أحضرنا سبعأً قبلك فعندما يرونها يرفضن تغسيلها .. وأما حالها فكانت لا تصلي ولا تغطي وجهها .. فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله هذه حالها وهي لم تدخل القبر بعد !!  
اللهم أرنا الحق حقاً وارزقنا اتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلاً وارزقنا اجتنابه .. اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمع القول فيتبع أحسنه .. من دل على خير كان مثل أجر فاعله فأخبر أهلك وأخبري صديقاتك عن هذه القصة .. وفقنا الله لما يحب ويرضى ..  

هذه قصة حقيقة وليست من نسج الخيال

----------


## ابن مصر

داعية ولكن من نوع آخر

‏داعية ولكن من نوع وتوجه آخر ... خط لنفسه طريقاً وهدفاً ولكن كان يؤدي إلى الهلاك والفساد !!  
مضى في تنفيذ مخططه حتى سقط ضحية فتاة عرفت كيف تتعامل مع أمثاله ..   

ماأجمل الماضي وما أقساه ، صفتان اجتمعتا في ذكرى رجل واحد ، صفتان متضادتان ... أحاول أن أتذكر الماضي من أجل أن أرى طفولتي البريئة فيها ... وأحاول أن أهرب من تذكره كي لاأرى الشقاء الذي عشته في عنفوان شبابي ... فحينما وصلت إلى سن الخامسة عشرة كنت في أشد الصراع مع طريقين هما طريق الخير وطريق الشر ... لكن من سوء حظي أنني أخترت طريق الشر ، فقلدتني الشياطين أغلى وسام لديها ، وصرت تبعاً لها ... بل لم تمضي أيام حتى تمردت عليها فأصبحت هي التابعة لي ، فأخذت مسلك الشر وأستسقيت من منهاله المر الذي أشد من مرارة العلقم وأيم الله ... فلم أتخلى يوماً عن المشاركة في تفتيت روابط القيم والشيم الرفيعة ، حتى أصبح إسمي علماً من أعلام الغواية والضلال ...   

ذات مرة أسترعى إنتباهي فتاة كانت في الحي الذي أسكن فيه ، وكانت كثيراً ما تنظر إلىّ نظرة لم أعي معناها ... لكنها لم تكن نظرات عشق ، ولا غرام ، رغم أنني لا أعرف العشق ولا الغرام حيث لم يكن لي قلب وقتها ... وتغلغلت في أفكاري تلك النظرات التي استوقفتني كثيراً ، حتى هممت أن أضع شراكي على تلك الفتاة ...   

بعد فترة أخذت منظومة شعرية يقولون أنها منظومة عشق ، فأرسلتها لها عبر باب منزلها ، ولكن لم أجد منها رداً بذلك ولا تجاوباً ... وأخذتني بعدها العزة بالأثم لأغوين تلك الفتاة شاءت أم أبت ، فكتبت فيها قصيدةً شعرية من غير ذكر إسم لها ... حتى وصلها الخبر بذلك ، لكنها لم تتصرف ولم يأتي منها شئ ، وذات ليلة كنت عائداً إلى منزلي الساعة الرابعة فجراً ، فأنا ممن هو مستخفي بالنهار وساربُ بالليل ... وإذا بي أجد عند الباب كتاباً عن الأذكار النبوية ، فاحمر وجهي لذلك وأستحضرت جميع إرادات الشر التي بداخلي ، حيث عرفت أن التي أرسلته لي هي تلك الفتاة ...   

بهذا فهي قد أعلنت حرباً معي ، ففكرت وقتها على أن أكتب قصيدة عن واقعة حب بيني وبينها وأنشرها بالحي ، وبعدها أكون قد خدشت بشرفها ... وجلست أستوحي ما تمليه الشياطين على من ذلك الوحي الشعري ، ففرغت من قصيدتي تلك وأرسلت بها إلى دارها مهدداً إياها بأن ذلك سوف ينشر لدى كافة معارفك ...   

وجاءني المرسول الذي بعثت معه القصيدة بتمرات ، وقال لي إن الفتاة صائمة اليوم وهي على وشك الإفطار وقد أرسلت معي هذه التمرات لك هديةً منها لك على قصيدتك بها ، وتقول لك إنها ستدعو الله لك بالهداية ساعة الإفطار ... فأخذت تلك التمرات وألقيتها أرضاً ، وأحمرت عيناي بالشر ، وتوعدتها بالإنتقام عاجلاً أم آجلاً ، ولن أدعها على طريق الخير أبداً ما حييت ...   

وأخذت أتصيد فترات روحاتها وجياتها للمسجد بإلقاء عبارات السخرية والإستهزاء بها فكان من معها من البنات يضحكن عليها أشد الضحك ، ومع ذلك لم تحرك تلك الإستهزاءات ساكناً فيها ...   

ومرت الأيام ورأيت أنني فشلت في محاولاتي تلك بأن أضل تلك الفتاة وأستمرت هي بإرسال كتيبات دينية لي ، وكل يوم إثنين وخميس وهي الأيام التي كانت تصوم فيهما كانت ترسل التمر لي ، وكأن لسان حالها يقول أنها قد انتصرت علىّ ، هذا ما كنت أظنه من تصرفاتها تلك ...   

وماهي إلا أِشهر إلا وسافرت خارج البلاد باحثاً عن السعادة واللذات الدنيوية التي لم أرها في بلدي ، ومكثت قرابة أربعة أشهر ، وكنت وأنا خارج بلدي منشغل الفكر بتلك الفتاة ، وكيف نجت من جميع الخطط التي وضعتها لها ... وفكرت فور وصولي لبلدي أن أبدأ معها المشوار مرة أخرى بأسلوب أكثر خبثاً ودهاءاً وقررت أنني سوف أردها عن تدينها وأجعلها تسير على درب الشر ...   

وجاء موعد الرحلة والرجوع لبلدي وكان يومها يوم خميس ، وهو من الأيام التي كانت تصومه تلك الفتاة ، وحينما قدم لنا القهوة والتمر بالطائرة أخذت بشرب القهوة أم التمر فألقيت به [حيث كان رمزاً للصائمين ويذكرني بها] ...   

وهبطت الطائرة بمطار المدينة التي أسكن بها وكان الوقت الواحدة ظهراً ، وركبت سيارة الأجرة متوجهاً لمنزلي ، وهناك زارني أصدقائي فور وصولي ، وكلاً منهم قد حصل على هديته مني وكانت تلك الهداية كلها خبيثة ، وكانت أكبرها قيمة وأعظمها شراً هدية خصصتها لتلك الفتاة ، كي أرسلها لها ، ولأرى ما تفعله بعد ذلك ...   

وخرجت ذاهباً لأتصيد الفتاة عند مقربةً من المسجد قبل صلاة المغرب ، حيث كانت حريصةً على أداء الصلاة في المسجد لأن بالمسجد كان جمعية نسائية لتحفيظ القرآن ...   

وما أن أذن المغرب وفرغ من الأذان وجاء وقت الإقامة ، ولم أرى الفتاة .. استغربت .. وقلت في نفسي قد تكون الفتاة تغيرت أثناء سفري وهجرت المسجد وتخلت عن تدينها ذلك ... !!  

فعدت لمنزلي ، وأنا كلي أمل بأن تكون توقعاتي تلك محلها ، وأثناء ما كنت أقلب في كتبي وجدت مصحفاً مكتوب عليه إهداء إليك لعل الله أن يهديك إلى صراطه المستقيم ، التوقيع / اسم الفتاة ...   

فأبعدته عني وسألت الخادمة من أحضر هذا المصحف إلى هنا فلم تجبني ، وخرجت في يومي الثاني منتظراً الفتاة عند باب المسجد ومعي المصحف كي أسلمها إياه وأقول لها أنني لست بحاجةٍ إليه ، كما أنني سوف أبعدك عنه قريباً ، وانتظرت الفتاة عند المسجد ولكن لم تأتِ !!  


وكررت ذلك عدة أيام لكن دون فائدة فلم أرها ، فذهبت إلى مقربة من منزلها وسألت أحد الصبيان الصغار الذين كانوا يلعبون مع إخوة لتلك الفتاة ، فسألتهم: هل فلانة موجودة ؟ فقالوا لي : ولماذا هذا السؤال ! ربما أنت لست من هذا الحي !!  

قلت بلى ولكن لدي رسالة من صديقة لها كنت أود أن تذهبوا بها لها ، فقالوا لي إن من تسأل عنها قد توفاها الله وهي ساجدة تصلي بالمسجد قبل أكثر من شهرين ... !!  

عندها ما أدري ما الذي أصابني فقد أخذت الدنيا تدور بي وأوشكت أن أقع من طولي ، ورق قلبي وأخذ الدمع من عيني يسيل ، فعيناي التي لم تعرف الدمع دهراً سالت منها تلك الدموع بغزارة ، ولكن لماذا كل هذا الحزن ؟   

أهو من أجل موتها وحسن خاتمتها أم من أجل شئ آخر ؟   

لم أقدر أن أركز وأعلم سبباً وتفسيراً لذلك الحزن الشديد ، أخذت بالعودة لمنزلي سيراً على الأقدام وأنا هائم لاأدري أين هي وجهتي وإلى أين أنا ذاهب ... وجلست أطرق باب منزلي بينما مفتاح الباب بداخل جيبي ، لقد نسيت كل شئ نسيت من أنا أصبحت أنظر وأتذكر نظرات تلك الفتاة في كل مكان تلاحقني ... وأيقنت بعدها أنها لم تكن نظرات خبث ولا شئ آخر بل نظرات شفقة ورحمة علىّ ، فقد كانت تتمنى أن تبعدني هي عن طريق الشر ... فقررت بعد وفاتها أن أعتزل أهلي ، وفعلاً أعتزلت أهلي والناس جميعاً أكثر من سنة وسكنت بعيداً عن ذلك الحي وتغيرت حالتي ، وصار خيالها دوماً أراه لم يتركني حتى في وحدتي ، أصبحت أراها وهي ذاهبة للمسجد وحينما تعود ، وحاول الكثير من أصدقائي أن يعرفوا سبب بعدي عن المجتمع وعن رغبتي وأختياري للعيش وحيداً لكنني لم أخبرهم بالسبب ...   

وكان المصحف الذي أهدتني إياها لايزال معي ، فصرت أقبله وأبكي وقمت فوراً بالوضوء والصلاة لكنني سقطت من طولي فكلما حاولت أن أقوم أسقط ، لأني لم أكن أصلي طوال عمري ، فحاولت جاهداً فأعانني الله ونطقت بإسمه ، ودعيت وبكيت لله بأن يسامحني وبأن يرحم تلك الفتاة رحمةً واسعة من عنده ، تلك الفتاة التي كانت دائماً ماتسعى لإصلاحي ...   

وكنت أنا أسعى لإفسادها ، لكن تمنيت لو انها لم تمت لأجل تراني على الإستقامة ، لكن لا راد لقضاء الله ، وصرت دوماً أدعو لها وأسأل الله لها الرحمة وأن يجمعني بها في مستقر رحمته وأن يحشرني معها ومع عباده الصالحين !!

----------


## ابن مصر

حسن الخاتمة

‏ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث ابن هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال ( سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله .. وذكرمنهم .. شاب نشأ في طاعة الله) وثبت عن أنس بن النضر رضي الله عنه قال يوم أحد (واهاً لريح الجنة إني لأجد ريحها من وراء أحد)!!  
حدثني الدكتور قائلاً :  

اتصلت بي المستشفى وأخبروني عن حالة خطيرة تحت الإسعاف .. فلما وصلت إذا بالشاب قد توفي رحمه الله .. ولكن ما هي تفاصيل وفاته .. فكل يوم يموت المئات بل الآلاف .. ولكن كيف تكون وفاتهم ؟!! وكيف تكون خاتمتهم ؟!!  

أصيب هذا الشاب بطلقة نارية عن طريق الخطأ فأسرع والداه جزاهما الله خيراً به إلى المستشفى العسكري بالرياض ولما كانا في الطريق التفت إليهما الشاب وتكلم معهما !! ولكن !! ماذا قال ؟؟ هل كان يصرخ ويئن ؟! أم كـان يقول أسرعوا بي للمستشفى ؟! أم كان يتسخط ويشكو ؟! أما ماذا ؟!  
يقول والداه كان يقول لهما : لا تخافا !! فإني ميت .. واطمئنـا .. فإني أشم رائحة الجنة .. ليس هذا فحسـب بل كرر هذه الكلمات الإيمانيـة عند الأطباء في الإسعـاف .. حيث حاولـوا وكرروا المحاولات لإسعافه .. فكان يقول لهم : يا إخواني إني ميت لا تتعبوا أنفسكم .. فإني أشم رائحة الجنة !!  

ثم طلب من والديه الدنو منه وقبلهما وطلب منهما السماح وسلّم على إخوانه ثم نطق بالشاهدتين!! أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله .. ثم أسلم روحه إلى بارئها سبحانه وتعالى !!  

الله أكبر !!!  

ماذا أقول ؟ وبم أعلق ؟ أجد أن الكلمات تحتبس في فمي .. والقلم يرتجف في يدي .. ولا أملك إلا أن أردد وأتذكر قول الله تعالى (يثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة) ولا تعليق عليها(إبراهيم آية 27).  

ويواصل محدثي حديثه فيقول : أخذوه ليغسّلوه فغسله الأخ ضياء مغسل الموتى بالمستشفى وكان أن شاهد هو الآخر عجباً ! .. كما حدثه بذلك في صلاة المغرب من نفس اليوم !!  

أولاً : رأى جبينه يقطر عرقاً ... قلت لقد ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أن المؤمن يموت بعرق الجبين .. وهذا من علامات حسن الخاتمة !!  
ثانياً : يقول كانت يداه لينتين وفي مفاصله ليونه كأنه لم يمت وفيه حرارة لم أشهدها من قبل فيمن أغسلهم !! ومن المعلوم أن الميت يكون جسمه بارداً وناشفاً ومتخشباً !!  
ثالثاً : كانت كفه اليمنى في مثل ما تكون في التشهد قد أشار بالسبابة للتوحيد والشهادة وقبض بقية أصابعه .. سبحان الله ..!!  
ما أجملها من خاتمة .. نسأل الله حسن الخاتمة !!  

أحبتي .. القصة لم تنته بعد !!  

سـأل الأخ ضياء وأحد الأخوة والده عن ولده وماذا كان يصنع ؟!  

أتدري ما هو الجواب ؟!  

أتظن أنه كان يقضي ليله متسكعاً في الشوارع أو رابضاً عند القنوات الفضائية والتلفاز يشاهد المحرمات … أم يغطُّ في نوم عميق حتى عن الصلوات … أم مع شلل الخمر والمخدرات والدخان وغيرها ؟  
أم ماذا يا ترى كان يصنع ؟! وكيف وصل إلى هذه الخاتمة التي لا أشك أخي القارئ أنك تتمناها .. أن تموت وأنت تشم رائحة الجنة ! .  
قال والده : لقد كان غالباً ما يقوم الليل … فيصلي ما كتب الله له وكان يوقظ أهل البيت كلهم ليشهدوا صلاة الفجر مع الجماعة وكان محافظا على حفظ القرآن … و كان من المتفوقين في دراسته الثانوية … !!  

قلت صدق الله (إن الذين قالوا ربنا الله ثم استقاموا تتنزل عليهم الملائكة ألا تخافوا ولا تحزنوا وأبشروا بالجنة التي كنتم توعدون نحن أولياكم في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة ولكم فيها ما تشتهي أنفسكم ولكم فيها ما تدعون نزلاً من غفور رحيم) فصلت آية 32 .... 

 من كتاب قصص واقعية للدكتور خالد الجبير .. دار السنة بالخبر

----------


## ابن مصر

موعد الشاليه

‏هذه القصه واقعيه و الهدف منها هي أخذ العظة والعبرة ، فحقيقة هذة القصة من القصص التي لا تنسى بسهولة ولا تمحى من ذاكرة قارئها وهي قصة فيها عبرة وعظة لكل من ينتهك حرمات الله ويريد ان يتلاعب ببنات الناس !!  
كان لا هم له الا خداع الفتيات والتغرير بهن فكان يخدعهن بكلامة المعسول ووعودة الكاذبة ، فإذا نال مراده أخذ يبحث عن فتاة اخرى ، وهكذا كان هذا الشاب لا يردعة دين ولا حياء فكان مثل الوحش الضاريه يهيم في الصحراء بحثا عن فريسة يسكت بها جوعه !!  
وفي إحدى جولاته سقطت في شباكه إحدى المخدوعات بأمثاله فألقى إليها برقم هاتفه فاتصلت به وأخذ يسمعها من كلامة المعسول مما جعلها تسبح في عالم الحب والود والعاطفة واستطاع بمكره أن يشغل قلبها فصارت مولعة به ، فأراد الخبيث بعد ان شعر أنها استوت وحان قطافهاان يبتلعها مثل ما فعل مع غيرها إلا أنها صدته وقالت : الذي بينك وبيني حب طاهر عفيف لا يتوج الا بالزواج الشرعي ، وحاول أن يراوغها ويخدعها إلا أنها صدته .. وأحس أنه فشل هذة المرة فأراد ان ينتقم لكبريائة ويلقنها درسا لا تنساه أبداً فاتصل بها وأخذ يبث لها أشواقه ويعبر لها عن حبه وهيامه وأنه قرر وعزم على خطبتها لأنه لا يستطيع أن يفارقها فهي بالنسبة له كالهواء ، إذا انقطع عنة مات !!.. ولأنها ساذجة ومخدوعة بحبه صدقته وأخذت تبادله الأشواق وصار هذا الفاسق يداوم على الإتصال بها حتى ألهبها شوقاً فوعدها بأنه سوف يتقدم لخطبتها إلا أن هناك أموراً يجب أن يحدثها بها لانها أمور لا تقال عبر الهاتف فهي تخص حياتهم الزوجية القادمة فيجب أن يلتقي بها ، وبعد رفض منها وتمنع استطاع الخبيث أن يقنعها كي يلتقيا فقبلت فاستبشر الفاسق وحدد لها المكان والزمان .. أما المكان فهو شاليه يقع على ساحل البحر وأما الزمان ففي الصباح واتفقا على الموعد !!  

فرح الخبيث الماكر وأسرع إلى أصدقاء السوء أمثاله وقال لهم غداً ستأتي فتاة الى الشاليه وتسأل عني وأريد منكم أن تكونوا متواجدين هناك فإذا جائت فافعلوا بها ما يحلوا لكم !!  
وفي الغد جلسوا داخل الشاليه ينتظرون الفريسة وهم يلهثون مثل الكلاب المسعورة ، فأقبلت الفريسة تبحث عن صيادها ودخلت الفتاة الى الشالية تنادي علية وفجأة هجموا عليها هجوم الوحوش الضارية وأخذوا يتناوبون عليها حتى أشبعوا رغبتهم وأطفأوا نار شهوتهم المحمومة ثم تركوها في حالة يرثى لها وخرجوا قاصدين سيارتهم وأذا بالماكر الخبيث مقبل نحوهم ، فلما رأوه تبسموا وقالوا : لقد انتهت المهمة كما أردت !!  
فرح هذا الشاب واصطحبهم إلى داخل الشاليه ليمتع ناظريه بمنظر هذة المسكينة ويشفي غليله فهي التى صدته واستعصت عليه ، فلما وقعت عينة عليها كادت روحة تزهق وأخذ يصرخ بأعلى صوتة على أصدقائه : يا أشقياء ماذا فعلتم .. تبا لكم من سفلة .. إنها أختي .. أختي الويل لي ولكم إنها أختي .. أختي .. يا ويلي !!  

ولكن ما الذي حدث ؟ لقد شاء الله عز وجل أن ينتقم من هذا الفاسق بأقرب الناس إليه وبنفس الطريقة التي خطط لها وأن الفتاة التي واعدها هذا الخبيث حدث لها مانع جعلها تمتنع عن الحضور فلم تحضر وكانت أخت هذا الفاسق تبحث عن أخيها لأمر ما ، وهي تعلم أنه يقضي أغلب وقته في الشاليه ، فذهبت إليه في نفس الموعد الذي حدده مع الفتاة ، وهكذا وقع هذا الفاسق في الحفرة التي حفرها للفتاة واصطاده نفس الفخ الذي نصبة لها ، ولا بد لكل مجرم من نهاية مهما طال الزمن فلا بد أن يقع وأن يشرب من نفس الكأس وكما تدين تدان وقال تعالى  ::(: أفأمنوا مكر الله فلا يأمن مكر الله إلا القوم الخاسرون) !!

----------


## ابن مصر

الصدقة لا تموت

‏يذكر رجل يسمى ابن جدعان وهذه القصة حدثت منذ أكثر من مائة سنة تقريبًا فهي واقعية .. يقول : خرجت في فصل الربيع ، وإذا بي أرى إبلي سماناً يكاد أن يُفجَر الربيع الحليب من ثديها ، كلما اقترب ابن الناقة من أمه دَرّت وانفجر الحليب منها من كثرة البركة والخير ، فنظرت إلى ناقة من نياقي وابنها خلفها وتذكرت جارًا لي له بُنيَّات سبع ، فقير الحال ، فقلتُ والله لأتصدقن بهذه الناقة وولدها لجاري ، والله يقول : (لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون) [آل عمران:92] .. وأحب مالي إلي هذه الناقة ، يقول : أخذت هذه الناقة وابنها وطرقت الباب على جاري وقلت خذها هدية مني لك .. يقول : فرأيت الفرح في وجهه لا يدري ماذا يقول ، فكان يشرب من لبنها ويحتطب على ظهرها وينتظر وليدها يكبر ليبيعه وجاءه منها خيرٌ عظيم !!  
فلما انتهى الربيع وجاء الصيف بجفافه وقحطه ، تشققت الأرض وبدأ البدو يرتحلون يبحثون عن الماء والكلأ ، يقول شددنا الرحال نبحث عن الماء في الدحول ، والدحول : هي حفر في الأرض توصل إلى محابس مائية لها فتحات فوق الأرض يعرفها البدو ، يقول : فدخلت إلى هذا الدحل لأُحضر الماء حتى نشرب ـ وأولاده الثلاثة خارج الدحل ينتظرون ـ فتهت تحت الدحل ولم أعرف الخروج !  

وانتظر أبناؤه يومًا ويومين وثلاثة حتى يئسوا وقالوا : لعل ثعبانًا لدغه ومات .. لعله تاه تحت الأرض وهلك .. وكانوا والعياذ بالله ينتظرون هلاكه طمعًا في تقسيم المال والحلال ، فذهبوا إلى البيت وقسموا الميراث فقام أوسطهم وقال: أتذكرون ناقة أبي التي أعطاها لجاره ، إن جارنا هذا لا يستحقها ، فلنأخذ بعيرًا أجربًا فنعطيه الجار ونسحب منه الناقة وابنها ، فذهبوا إلى المسكين وقرعوا عليه الدار وقالوا : أخرج الناقة .. قال : إن أباكم أهداها لي .. أتعشى وأتغدى من لبنها ، فاللبن يُغني عن الطعام والشراب كما يُخبر النبي ، فقالوا : أعد لنا الناقة خيرٌ لك ، وخذ هذا الجمل مكانها وإلا سنسحبها الآن عنوة ، ولن نعطك منها شيئًا !  

قال : أشكوكم إلى أبيكم .. قالوا : اشكِ إليه فإنه قد مات !!  
قال : مات .. كيف مات؟ ولما لا أدري؟  
قالوا : دخل دِحلاً في الصحراء ولم يخرج ، قال : اذهبوا بي إلى هذا الدحل ثم خذوا الناقة وافعلوا ما شئتم ولا أريد جملكم ، فلما ذهبوا به وراء المكان الذي دخل فيه صاحبه الوفي ذهب وأحضر حبلاً وأشعل شعلةً ثم ربطه خارج الدحل فنزل يزحف على قفاه حتى وصل إلى مكان يحبوا فيه وآخر يتدحرج .. ويشم رائحة الرطوبة تقترب ، وإذا به يسمع أنينًا وأخذ يزحف ناحية الأنين في الظلام ويتلمس الأرض ، ووقعت يده على طين ثم على الرجل فوضع يده فإذا هو حي يتنفس بعد أسبوع من الضياع ، فقام وجره وربط عينيه ثم أخرجه معه خارج الدحل وأعطاه التمر وسقاه وحمله على ظهره وجاء به إلى داره ، ودبت الحياة في الرجل من جديد ، وأولاده لا يعلمون ، قال : أخبرني بالله عليك كيف بقيت أسبوعًا تحت الأرض وأنت لم تمت !!  

قال: سأحدثك حديثاً عجيباً ، لما دخلت الدُحل وتشعبت بي الطرق فقلت آوي إلى الماء الذي وصلت إليه وأخذت أشرب منه, ولكن الجوع لا يرحم ، فالماء لا يكفي ..  
يقول : وبعد ثلاثة أيام وقد أخذ الجوع مني كل مأخذ ، وبينما أنا مستلقٍ على قفاي سلمت أمري إلى الله وإذا بي أحس بلبن يتدفق على لساني فاعتدلت فإذا بإناء في الظلام لا أراه يقترب من فمي فأرتوي ثم يذهب ، فأخذ يأتيني في الظلام كل يوم ثلاث مرات ، ولكن منذ يومين انقطع .. لا أدري ما سبب انقطاعه ؟ يقول : فقلت له لو تعلم سبب انقطاعه لتعجبت ! ظن أولادك أنك مت جائوا إلي فسحبوا الناقة التي كان يسقيك الله منها .. والمسلم في ظل صدقته ، وكما قال : ((صنائع المعروف تقي مصارع السوء))!  

فجمع أولاده وقال لهم: أخسئوا .. لقد قسمت مالي نصفين ، نصفه لي ، ونصفه لجاري !  

أرأيتم كيف تخرج الرحمة وقت الشدة .. !  

ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها فرجت وكنت أظنهـا لا تفرج ..!  

يعقوب عليه السلام ضاع منه يوسف قرابة عشرين سنة, صبر وبكى من الحُزن حتى ابيضت عيناه ، ثم ضاع منه ابنه بنيامين فلما اشتد البلاء أحس يعقوب بالفرج ، فلما أذن الله بالفرج لم تنتظر الريح أن يصل الرسول لكي يُخبره بل حملت ريح يوسف وأرسلته إلى أنف يعقوب عليه السلام (إني لأجد ريح يوسف) [يوسف: 94] ، الريح تسابق بالفرج قبل أن يصل ، ويصل القميص إلى عينيه فيرتد بصيرًا, ويرفع من الحزن إلى عرش ملك يسيطر على مصر والشام والجزيرة ، يا سبحان الله !  

هذا أصل .. نؤمن أن الله على كل شيء قدير..!! 

من شريط قصص وعبر للقطان

----------


## ابن مصر

امرأة خافت الله فأعزها الله

‏يحكى أن رجلاً تزوج امرأة آية في الجمال .. فأحبها وأحبته وكانت نعم الزوج لنعم الرجل .. ومع مرور الأيام اضطر الزوج للسفر طلبا للرزق .. ولكن .. قبل أن يسافر أراد أن يضع امرأته في أيدٍ أمينة لأنه خاف من جلوسها وحدها في البيت فهي امرأة لا حول لها ولا قوة فلم يجد غير أخ له من أمه وأبيه .. فذهب إليه وأوصاه على زوجته وسافر ولم ينتبه لحديث الرسول الكريم عليه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم : الحمو الموت !!  
ومرت الأيام .. وخان هذا الأخ أخيه فراود الزوجة عن نفسها إلا أن الزوجة أبت أن تهتك عرضها وتخون زوجها .. فهددها أخو الزوج بالفضيحة إن لم تطيعه .. فقالت له افعل ما شئت فإن معي ربي وعندما عاد الرجل من سفره قال له أخوه على الفور أن امرأتك راودتني عن نفسي وأرادت خيانتك إلا أنني لم أجبها !!  

طلق الزوج زوجته من غير أن يتريث ولم يستمع للمرأة وإنما صدق أخاه !  

انطلقت المرأة .. لا ملجأ لها ولا مأوى .. وفي طريقها مرت على بيت رجل عابد زاهد .. فطرقت عليه الباب .. وحكت له الحكاية .. فصدقها وطلب منها أن تعمل عنده على رعاية ابنه الصغير مقابل أجر .. فوافقت ..  

في يوم من الأيام خرج هذا العابد من المنزل .. فأتى الخادم وراود المرأة عن نفسها .. إلا أنها أبت أن تعصي الله خالقها !!  

وقد نبهنا رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أنه ما خلى رجل بامرأة إلا كان الشيطان ثالثهما !  

فهددها الخادم بأنه سينال منها إذا لم تجبه .. إلا أنها ظلت على صمودها فقام الخادم بقتل الطفل !  

عندما رجع العابد للمنزل قال له الخادم بأن المرأة قتلت ابنه .. فغضب العابد غضباً شديداً .. إلا أنه احتسب الأجر عند الله سبحانه وتعالى .. وعفى عنها .. وأعطاها دينارين كأجر لها على خدمتها له في هذه المدة وأمرها بأن تخرج من المنزل   

قال تعالى : (والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين)  

خرجت المرأة من بيت العابد وتوجهت للمدينة فرأت عددا من الرجال يضربون رجلا بينهم .. فاقتربت منهم وسألت أحدهم .. لمَ تضربونه ؟؟ فأجابها بأن هذا الرجل عليه دين فإما أن يؤديه وإما أن يكون عبداً عندهم .. فسألته : وكم دينه ؟؟   

قال لها : إن عليه دينارين .. فقالت : إذن أنا سأسدد دينه عنه ..  

دفعت الدينارين وأعتقت هذا الرجل فسألها الرجل الذي أعتقته : من أنت ؟   

فروت له حكايتها فطلب منها أن يرافقها ويعملا معا ويقتسما الربح بينهما فوافقت ..  

قال لها إذن فلنركب البحر ونترك هذه القرية السيئة فوافقت ..  

عندما وصلا للسفينة أمرها بأن تركب أولا .. ثم ذهب لربان السفينة وقال لها أن هذه جاريته وهو يريد أن يبيعها فاشتراها الربان وقبض الرجل الثمن وهرب ..  

تحركت السفينة .. فبحثت المرأة عن الرجل فلم تجده ورأت البحارة يتحلقون حولها ويراودونها عن نفسها فتعجبت من هذا الفعل .. فأخبرها الربان بأنه قد اشتراها من سيدها ويجب أن تطيع أوامره الآن فأبت أن تعصي ربها وتهتك عرضها وهم على هذا الحال إذ هبت عليهم عاصفة قوية أغرقت السفينة فلم ينجو من السفينة إلا هذه المرأة الصابرة وغرق كل البحارة ..  

وكان حاكم المدينة في نزهة على شاطئ البحر في ذلك اليوم ورأى هبوب العاصفة مع أن الوقت ليس وقت عواصف .. ثم رأى المرأة طافية على لوح من بقايا السفينة فأمر الحرس بإحضارها ..  

وفي القصر .. أمر الطبيب بالاعتناء بها .. وعندما أفاقت .. سألها عن حكايتها .. فأخبرته بالحكاية كاملة .. منذ خيانة أخو زوجها إلى خيانة الرجل الذي أعتقته فأعجب بها الحاكم وبصبرها وتزوجها .. وكان يستشيرها في كل أمره فلقد كانت راجحة العقل سديدة الرأي وذاع صيتها في البلاد ..  

ومرت الأيام .. وتوفي الحاكم الطيب .. واجتمع أعيان البلد لتعيين حاكم بدلاً عن الميت .. فاستقر رأيهم على هذه الزوجة الفطنة العاقلة فنصبوها حاكمة عليهم فأمرت بوضع كرسي لها في الساحة العامة في البلد .. وأمرت بجمع كل رجال المدينة وعرضهم عليها ..   

بدأ الرجال يمرون من أمامها فرأت زوجها .. فطلبت منه أن يتنحى جانباً   

ثم رأت أخو زوجها .. فطلبت منه أن يقف بجانب أخيه ..  

ثم رأت العابد .. فطلبت منه الوقوف بجانبهم ..  

ثم رأت الخادم .. فطلبت منه الوقوف معهم ..  

ثم رأت الرجل الخبيث الذي أعتقته .. فطلبت منه الوقوف معهم ..  

ثم قالت لزوجها .. لقد خدعك أخوك .. فأنت بريء .. أما هو فسيجلد لأنه قذفني بالباطل !  

ثم قالت للعابد .. لقد خدعك خادمك .. فأنت بريء .. أما هو فسيقتل لأنه قتل ابنك !  

ثم قالت للرجل الخبيث .. أما أنت .. فستحبس نتيجة خيانتك وبيعك لامرأة أنقذتك !  

وهذه هي نهاية القصة وفي ذلك نرى أن الله سبحانه وتعالى لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ..

----------


## ابن مصر

إلى الذي سأل أين الله ؟


‏قال الملحدون لأبي حنيفة : في أي سنة وجد ربك ؟  

قال : الله موجود قبل التاريخ والأزمنة لا أول لوجوده ..  
قالوا : نريد منك إعطاءنا أمثلة من الواقع !  

قال لهم : ماذا قبل الأربعة ؟   

قالوا : ثلاثة ..  

قال لهم : ماذا قبل الثلاثة ؟   

قالوا : إثنان ..  

قال لهم : ماذا قبل الإثنين ؟   

قالوا : واحد ..   

قال لهم : وما قبل الواحد ؟   

قالوا : لا شئ قبله ..  

قال لهم : إذا كان الواحد الحسابي لا شئ قبله فكيف بالواحد الحقيقي وهو الله !إنه قديم لا أول لوجوده ..  

قالوا : في أي جهة يتجه ربك ؟   

قال : لو أحضرتم مصباحا في مكان مظلم إلى أي جهة يتجه النور ؟   

قالوا : في كل مكان ..  

قال : إذا كان هذا النور الصناعي فكيف بنور السماوات والأرض !؟  

قالوا : عرّفنا شيئا عن ذات ربك ؟ أهي صلبة كالحديد أو سائلة كالماء ؟ أم غازية كالدخان والبخار؟   

فقال : هل جلستم بجوار مريض مشرف على النزع الأخير ؟   

قالوا : جلسنا ..  

قال : هل كلمكم بعدما أسكته الموت ؟   

قالوا : لا.   

قال : هل كان قبل الموت يتكلم ويتحرك ؟   

قالوا : نعم.   

قال : ما الذي غيره ؟   

قالوا : خروج روحه.   

قال : أخرجت روحه ؟   

قالوا : نعم.   

قال : صفوا لي هذه الروح ، هل هي صلبة كالحديد أم سائلة كالماء ؟ أم غازية كالدخان والبخار ؟   

قالوا : لا نعرف شيئا عنها !!  

قال : إذا كانت الروح المخلوقة لا يمكنكم الوصول إلى كنهها فكيف تريدون مني أن اصف لكم الذات الإلهية ؟

----------


## ابن مصر

ترك الحرام فخرج من جسده المسك


كان هناك شاب يبيع البز (القماش) ويضعه على ظهره ويطوف بالبيوت ويسمونه (فرقنا) وكان مستقيم الأعضاء جميل الهيئة من رآه أحبه لما حباه الله من جمال ووسامة زائدة على الآخرين .. وفي يوم من الأيام وهو يمر بالشوارع والأزقة والبيوت رافعا صوته (فرقنا) إذ أبصرته إمرأة فنادته ، فجاء إليها ، وأمرته بالدخول إلى داخل البيت ، وأعجبت به وأحبته حباً شديداً ، وقالت له : إنني لم أدعوك لأشتري منك .. وإنما دعوتك من أجل محبتي لك ولا يوجد في الدارأحد ودعته إلى نفسها فذكرها بالله وخوفها من أليم عقابه .. ولكن دون جدوى .. فما يزيدها ذلك إلا إصراراً .. وأحب شيء إلى الإنسان ما منعا .. فلما رأته ممتنعا من الحرام قالت له : إذا لم تفعل ما أمرك به صحت في الناس وقلت لهم دخل داري ويريد أن ينال من عفتي وسوف يصدق الناس كلامي لأنك داخل بيتي .. فلما رأى إصرارها على الإثم والعدوان .. قال لها : هل تسمحين لي بالدخول إلى الحمام من أجل النظافة ففرحت بما قال فرحاً شديداً وظنت أنه قد وافق على المطلوب .. فقالت : وكيف لا يا حبيبي وقرة عيني .. إن هذا لشيء عظيم ... ودخل الحمام وجسده يرتعش من الخوف والوقوع في وحل المعصية.. فالنساء حبائل الشيطان وما خلى رجل بامرأة إلا وكان الشيطان ثالثهما ... يا إلهي ماذا أعمل دلني يا دليل الحائرين .. وفجأة جائت في ذهنه فكرة فقال : إنني أعلم جيداً : إن من الذين يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله رجل دعته امرأة ذات منصب وجمال فقال : إني أخاف الله .. وأعلم : إن من ترك شيئا لله عوضه الله خيراً منه .. ورب شهوة تورث ندماً إلى آخر العمر .. وماذا سأجني من هذه المعصية غيرأن الله سيرفع من قلبي نور الإيمان ولذته .. لن أفعل الحرام .. ولكن ماذا سأفعل هل أرمي نفسي من النافذة لا أستطيع ذلك .. فإنها مغلقة جداً ويصعب فتحها ..إذا سألطخ جسدي بهذه ا لقاذورات والأوساخ فلعلها إذا رأتني على هذه الحال تركتني وشأني .. وفعلا صمم على ذلك الفعل الذي تتقزز منه النفوس .. مع أنه يخرج من النفوس ! ثم بكى وقال : رباه إلهي وسيدي خوفك جعلني أعمل هذا العمل .. فأخلف علي خير.. وخرج من الحـمام فلما رأته صاحت به : أخرج يا مجنون ؟ فخرج خائفاً يترقب من الناس وكلامهم وماذا سيقولون عنه .. وأخذ متاعه والناس يضحكون عليه في الشوارع حتى وصل إلى بيته وهناك تنفس الصعداء وخلع ثيابه ودخل الحمام واغتسل غسلاً   
حسناً ثم ماذا ؟ .. هل يترك الله عبده ووليه هكذا . . لا أيها الأحباب .. فعندما خرج من الحمام عوضه الله شيئاً عظيماً بقي في جسده حتى فارق الحياة وما بعد الحياة .. لقد أعطاه الله سبحانه رائحة عطرية زكية فواحة كعطر المسك تخرج من جسده .. يشمها الناس على بعد عدة مترات وأصبح ذلك لقباً له (المسكي)فقد كان المسك يخرج من جسده . . وعوضه الله بدلا من تلك الرائحة الي ذهبت في لحظات رائحة بقيت مدى الوقت .. وعندما مات ووضعوه في قبره .. كتبوا على قبره هذا قبر"المسكي " وقد رأيته .. في الشام . وهكذا أيها الإنسان المسلم . . الله سبحانه لا يترك   
عبده الصالح هكذا .. بل يدافع عنه .. إن الله يدافع عن الذين آمنوا . . الله سبحانه يقول : (ولئن سألني لأعطينه .. فأين السائلين) .. أيها العبد المسلم : من كل شيء إذا ضيـعتـه عوض ومـا من الله إن ضيـعتـه عوض الله سبحانه .. يعطي على القليل الكثير..أين الذين يتركون المعاصي ويقبلون على الله حتى يعوضهم خيرا مما أخذ منهم .. ألا يستجيبون لنداء الله ونداء رسوله ونداء الفطرة ؟!؟

----------


## ابن مصر

حياتي وشريط فيديو


فتاة في المرحلة الحامعية في كلية الآداب قسم علم نفس ولها أخوات ثلاث ، منهن من تدرس في المرحلة الثانوية والأخريتان في المرحلة المتوسطة .. وكان الأب يعمل في محل بقالة ويجتهد لكي يوفر لهم لقمة العيش .. وكانت هذه الفتاة مجتهدة في دراستها الجامعية ، معروفة بحسن الخلق والأدب الجم وكل زميلاتها يحببنها ويرغبن في التقرب إليها لتفوقها المميز..  
قالت : في يوم من الأيام خرجت من بوابة الجامعة ، وإذا بشاب أمامي في هيئة مهندمة ، وكان ينظر إلي وكأنه يعرفني ، لم أعطه أي اهتمام، سار خلفي وهو يحدثني بصوت خافت وكلمات صبيانية مثل : يا جميلة ..أنا أرغب في الزواج منك .. فأنا أراقبك منذ مدة وعرفت أخلاقك وأدبك .. سرت مسرعة تتعثر قدماي .. ويتصبب جبيني عرقأ ، فأنا لم أتعرض لهذا الموقف أبداً من قبل .. ووصلت إلى منزلي منهكة مرتبكة أفكر في هذا الموضوع ولم أنم تلك الليلة من الخوف والفزع والقلق ..  

وفي اليوم التالي وعند خروجي من الجامعة وجدته منتظراً أمام الباب وهو يبتسم، وتكررت معاكساته لي والسير خلفي كل يوم ، وانتهى هذا الأمر برسالة صغيرة ألقاها لي عند باب البيت وترددت في التقاطها ولكن أخذتها ويداي ترتعشان وفتحتها وقرأتها وإذا بها كلمات مملوءة بالحب والهيام والاعتذار عما بدر منه من مضايقات لي ..  
مزقت الورقة ورميتها وبعد سويعات دق جرس الهاتف فرفعته وإذا بالشاب نفسه يطاردني بكلام جميل ويقول لي : هل قرأت الرسالة أم لا ؟   
قلت له : إن لم تتأدب أخبرت عائلتي والويل لك .. وبعد ساعة اتصل مرة أخرى وأخذ يتودد إلي بأن غايته شريفة وأنه يريد أن يستقر ويتزوج وأنه ثري وسيبني لي قصراً ويحقق لي كل آمالي وأنه وحيد لم يبق من عائلته أحد على قيد الحياة و.. و.. و..  
رق قلبي له وبدأت أكلمه وأسترسل معه في الكلام وبدأت أنتظر الهاتف في كل وقت .. وأترقب له بعد خروجي من الكلية لعلي أراه ولكن دون جدوى وخرجت ذات يوم من كليتي وإذا به أمامي .. فطرت فرحاً ، وبدأت أخرج معه في سيارته نتجول في أنحاء المدينة ، كنت أشعر معه بأنني مسلوبة الإرادة عاجزة عن التفكير وكأنه نزع لبي من جسدي .. كنت أصدقه فيما يقول وخاصة عند قوله لي أنك ستكونين زوجتي الوحيدة وسنعيش تحت سقف واحد ترفرف عليه السعادة والهناء .. كنت أصدقه عندما كان يقول لي أنت أميرتي وكلما سمعت هذا الكلام أطير في خيال لا حدود له وفي يوم من الأيام وياله من يوم كان يوماً أسوداً ... دمر حياتي وقضى على مستقبلي وفضحني أمام الخلائق ، خرجت معه كالعادة وإذا به يقودني إلى شقة مفروشة ، دخلت وجلسنا سوياً ونسيت أن الرجل عندما يخلو بامرأة يكون الشيطان ثالثهما .. ولكن الشيطان استعمر قلبي وامتلأ قلبي بكلام هذا الشاب وجلست أنظر إليه وينظر إلي ثم غشتنا غاشية من عذاب جهنم .. ولم أدر إلا وأنا فريسة لهذا الشاب وفقدت أعز ما أملك .. قمت كالمجنونة ماذا فعلت بي؟   
- لا تخافي أنت زوجتي ..  
- كيف أكون زوجتك وأنت لم تعقد علي ..  
- سوف أعقد عليك قريبأ.  
وذهت إلى بيتي مترنحة ، لا تقوى ساقاي على حملي واشتعلت النيران في جسدي .. يا إلهي ماذا أجننت أنا .. ماذا دهاني ، وأظلمت الدنيا في عيني وأخذت أبكي بكاء شديداً مراً وتركت الدراسة وساء حالي إلى أقصى درجة ، ولم يفلح أحد من أهلي أن يعرف كنه ما فيَّ ولكن تعلقت بأمل راودني وهو وعده لي بالزواج ، ومرت الأيام تجر بعضها البعض وكانت علي أثقل من الجبال ماذا حدت بعد ذلك ؟؟   
كانت المفاجأة التي دمرت حياتي .. دق جرس الهاتف وإذا بصوته يأتي من بعيد ويقول لي .. أريد أن أقابلك لشيء مهم .. فرحت وتهللت وظننت أن الشيء المهم هو ترتيب أمر الزواج .. قابلته وكان متجهماً تبدو على وجهه علامات القسوة وإذا به يبادرني قائلأ قبل كل شيء لا تفكري في أمر الزواج أبداً .. نريد أن نعيش سوياً بلا قيد... ارتفعت يدي دون أن أشعر وصفعته على وجهه حتى كاد الشرر يطير من عينيه وقلت له كنت أظن أنك ستصلح غلطتك .. ولكن وجدتك رجلاً بلا قيم ولا أخلاق ونزلت من السيارة مسرعة وأنا أبكي ، فقال لي هنيهة من فضلك ووجدت في يده شريط فيديو يرفعه بأطراف أصابعه مستهتراً وقال بنبرة حادة .. سأحطمك بهذا الشريط قلت له : وما بداخل الشريط .. قال : هلمي معي لتري ما بداخله ستكون مفاجأة لك وذهبت معه لأرى ما بداخل الشريط ورأيت تصويرأ كاملأ لما تم بيننا في الحرام ..  
قلت ماذا فعلت يا جبان ... يا خسيس ..  
قال : كاميرات خفية كانت مسلطة علينا تسجل كل حركة وهمسة ، وهذا الشريط سيكون سلاحأ في يدي لتدميرك إلا إذا كنت تحت أوامري ورهن إشارتي وأخذت أصيح وأبكي لأن القضية ليست قضيتي بل قضية عائلة بأكملها؟ ولكن قال أبداً .. والنتيجة أن أصبحت أسيرة بيده ينقلني من رجل إلى رجل ويقبض الثمن .. وسقطت في الوحل وانتقلت حياتي إلى الدعارة وأسرتي لا تعلم شيئأ عن فعلتي فهي تثق بي تمامأ ..  
وانتشر الشريط.. ووقع بيد ابن عمي فانفجرت القضية وعلم والدي وجميع أسرتي وانتشرت الفضيحة في أنحاء بلدتنا ، ولطخ بيتنا بالعار، فهربت لأحمي نفسي واختفيت عن الأنظار وعلمت أن والدي وشقيقاتي هاجروا إلى بلاد أخرى وهاجرت معهم الفضيحة تتعقبهم وأصبحت المجالس يتحدث فيها عن هذا الموضوع .. وانتقل الشريط من شاب لآخر .. وعشت بين المومسات منغمسة في الرذيلة وكان هذا النذل هو الموجه الأول لي يحركني كالدمية في يده ولا أستطيع حراكأ ؟ وكان هذا الشاب السبب في تدمير العديد من البيوت وضياع مستقبل فتيات في عمر الزهور .. وعزمت على الانتقام .. وفي يوم من الأيام دخل عليّ وهو في حالة سكر شديد فاغتنمت الفرصة وطعنته بمدية .. فقتلت إبليس المتمثل في صورة آدمية وخلصت الناس من شروره وكان مصيري أن أصبحت وراء القضبان أتجرع مرارة الذل والحرمان وأندم على على فعلتي الشنيعة وعلى حياتي التي فرطت فيها ..  

كلما تذكرت شريط الفيديو خُيل إليّ أن الكاميرات تطاردني في كل مكان .. فكتبت قصتي هذه لتكون عبرة وعظة لكل فتاة تنساق خلف كلمات براقة أو رسالة مزخرفة بالحب والوله والهيام واحذري الهاتف يا أختاه .. احذريه ..   
وضعت أمامك يا أختاه صورة حياتي التي انتهت بتحطيمي بالكامل وتحطيم أسرتي، ووالدي الذي مات حسرة، وكان يردد قبل موته حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل أنا غاضب عليك إلى يوم القيامة ..  

!!!!!! مـــا أصعبــــــــــــــــــها من كلمة !!!!!!!   
ــــــــــــــــ_______________________ـــــــــــ  ـــــ

ذكر هذه الحادثة الشيخ أحمد بن عبد العزيز الحصين في رسالة صغيرة عنوانها شريط الفيديو الذي دمر حياتي وكان مما قاله في المقدمة :   

فإن خير الحديث كتاب الله، وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في النار...   

أما بعد: هذه حادثة وقعت بين مجتمع إسلامي وفي دولة إسلامية وهي واقعية، راح ضحيتها فتاة في مقتبل العمر بسبب كلمات معسولة تحمل بين طياتها تدميرعائلة بأسرها وربما مجتمع بأكمله ..  
هذه الحادثة وقعت في عام 1408هـ وأخبرني بها ابن عم هذه الفتاة ؟ وكان في يده شريط فيديو!!! وكان يتحسر على ضياع شرف العائلة الذي لطخ بالعار بسبب طيش هذه الفتاة ، وانسياقها خلف الكلام المعسول؟ وهذه الحادثة ليست بالأولى بل حدث منها كثير في بعض الدول العربية ولفتيات من أكبر العائلات ، وكم من فتاة قتلت بسبب فضيحتها!! أو انتحرت .. أو كانت نهايتها مستشفى الأمراض العقلية...

----------


## ابن مصر

الصفعــة


كان هناك غلام أرسل الى بلاد بعيده للدراسة وظل هناك بضعا من الزمن ثم ذهب بعد عودته الى أهله ليطلب منهم ان يحضروا له معلم ديني ليجيب على أسئلته الثلاثة ، ثم أخيراً وجدوا له معلماً دينياً مسلماً ودار بينهما الحوار التالي :   
الغلام: من أنت ؟ وهل تستطيع الاجابه على أسئلتي الثلاث ؟   

المعلم: أنا عبد من عباد الله.. وسأجيب على أسئلتك بإذن الله تعالى ..  

الغلام: هل أنت متأكد؟ الكثير من الأطباء والعلماء قبلك لم يستطيعوا الإجابة على أسئلتي !   

المعلم: سأحاول جهدي .. وبعون من الله ..  

الغلام: لدي 3 أسئلة :  
السؤال الأول : هل الله موجود فعلاً ؟ واذا كان كذلك أرني شكله ؟  
السؤال الثاني : ماهو القضاء والقدر؟  
السؤال الثالث : إذا كان الشيطان مخلوقاً من نار ..فلماذا يلقى فيها بعد ذلك وهي لن تؤثر فيه؟   

صفع المعلم الغلام صفعة قوية على وجهه !!  

فقال الغلام وهو يتألم: لماذا صفعتني؟ وما الذي جعلك تغضب مني؟   

أجاب المعلم: لست غاضباً وإنما الصفعة هي الإجابة على أسئلتك الثلاث ..   

الغلام: ولكنني لم أفهم شيئاً !!  

المعلم: ماذا تشعر بعد ان صفعتك؟   

الغلام: بالطبع أشعر بالألم !!  

المعلم: إذاً هل تعتقد أن هذا الألم موجود؟   

الغلام: نعم !  

المعلم: أرني شكله؟   

الغلام: لا أستطيع !  

المعلم: هذا هو جوابي الاول .. كلنا نشعر بوجود الله ولكن لا نستطيع رؤيته !  

ثم أضاف: هل حلمت البارحة بأني سوف أصفعك؟   

الغلام: لا   

المعلم: هل خطر ببالك أني سأصفعك اليوم؟   

الغلام: لا ..  

المعلم: هذا هو القضاء والقدر ..!  

ثم أضاف: يدي التي صفعتك بها .. مما خلقت؟   

الغلام: من طين !  

المعلم: وماذا عن وجهك؟   

الغلام: من طين   

المعلم: ماذا تشعر بعد ان صفعتك؟   

الغلام: أشعر بالالم !  

المعلم: تماماً .. فبالرغم من أن الشيطان مخلوق من نار .. ولكن إذا شاء الله فستكون النار مكاناً أليماً للشيطان !

----------


## ابن مصر

الفضيحة


لم أعتقد أبداً وأنا أستعد للقاء عادل بأن ما حدث سيحدث .. لم أفكر ولو للحظة واحدة بأن فضيحتي ستكون بهذا الشكل الزاعق المثير.. لم أكن أدري وأنا أستقيل يومي بسعادة هائلة بأن النهاية ستكون بشعة و مأساوية لهذا الحد ... كنت قد قاومت مراراً هذا اللقاء و رفضته بكل جوارحي و لم أدر أنه وفي نفس اليوم الذي أعلنت فيه الموافقة أن القدر يتربص بي في فضيحة قذرة حطمت كل شيء في حياتي ...   
في الثانوية العامة كنت حينما تعرفت على عادل لأول مره .. كنت مراهقة غريرة لا أعرف سوى مدرستي و منزلنا الذي يقع في نفس الحي .. لا يوجد في حياتي سوى أمي وأبي وإخوتي ، حتى تعرفت على نوال .. فتاة جميلة كل ما فيها مثير حتى ابتسامتها الجريئة..اقتربت مني وسألتني  برقة :ألست مخطوبة ؟ أجبتها بلا..استطردت بخبث : ولا تحبين أحداً ؟ قلت لها بعفوية : لا .. رمقتني بنظرة احتقار وهي تهتف : إذن ما زلت طفلة .. وتركتني وذهبت دون أي كلمة أخرى .. أعترف بأن كلماتها القليلة وتعبيراتها الصارخة كانت كمن ألقى بنار على كومة حطب .. نعم فقد أشعلتني ..أشعلتني تفكيراً .. فهل مازلت طفلة  لم أنضج و لم أعرف الحب ؟ و هل بقية الفتيات مثلي يا ترى ؟ و هل من الواجب وأنا مازلت في المرحله الثانويه أن أحب وأتزوج ؟   
تفكيري كان يقودني إلى طريق مسدود وإلى مزيد من الحيرة .... والحيرة تودي بي إلى القلق والقلق ينتهي بي إلى مزيد من التفكير والتخبط والضياع..  
لجأت إلى أمي كحل أخير ينتشلني من حيرتي و أفكاري ... سألتها بهدوء أمي متى تزوجتي ؟؟ نظرت إلي بدهشه ثم قالت : لماذا تسألين؟ لقد كنت في السابعة عشر تقريباً .. عاجلتها بقولتي أي في مثل سني الآن.. أمتلأت عيناها بريبة لم تستطع إخفائها و هي تقول بحسم : الزمن الآن تغير فالماضي ليس كالحاضر.. اهتمي بدراستك ولا تفكري بهذه الموضوعات .. صدمتني أمي بنظرتها المستقبلية البحتة .. وماذا عن الحب والعواطف و الحياة الوردية ؟  

ألا يحق لي أن أدرك كل هذا وأنا مازلت في شرخ الشباب ؟ لماذا يبغون لي الموت وأنا مازلت على قيد الحياة ؟ لماذا يدفنونني بين تلال الكتب المدرسية ويخنقون شبابي الغض بجفاف العلم و برودته وانغلاقه ؟؟؟  هكذا قادتني أفكاري منذ أن حادثتني نوال بهذا الموضوع وهكذا وجدتني لقمة سائغة حينما حادثتني مره أخرى وفي نفس الموضوع .. سألتها برهبة : هل أنت مخطوبة ؟؟ ردت بفخر: تقريباً .. ثم استطردت بهمس : عادل معجب بك .. تلفت مذعورة وقلت : من هو عادل وكيف علم بأمري وأين رآني؟؟؟ قالت لي بصوت لزج : انتظري اليوم سيحادثك على الهاتف الساعه العاشره مساء قلت بوجل : لا .. فلتكن الساعة الحادية عشر لأضمن خلود جميع أفراد أسرتي للنوم .. بإبتسامة نصر هتفت : حسناً فلتكن الحادية عشر ..   
بدأت المكالمة الهاتفية بيني وبين عادل منذ تلك الليلة وانطلقت معه في أحاديث شتى و كأنني أعرفه منذ زمن بعيد .. قال لي بأنه معجب بي وبأنه يحبني وبأنه سيتزوجني .. حملني على أجنحه الخيال إلى عوالم وردية لم يطرقها سوانا أحببته كما لم أحب أحدا في حياتي .. لم يثر دهشتي أنني لا اعرف عنه سوى اسمه المجرد و رقم هاتفه فقط لا غير .. لم أتعجب من حبه الشديد لي رغم أنه لم يرني على الاطلاق .. حتى بدأت أمي تشك في حبي وتضيق علي الخناق وتراقبني في غدوي ورواحي .. أحسست بالاختناق ولجأت إلى نوال التي اصبحت من أعز صديقاتي : نوال ... إن أمي تشك بي .. قالت بلا مبالاة : كل الأمهات شكاكات .. همست لها : والحل؟؟ قالت ببساطة أن تقابليه .. لا داعي للمكالمات الهاتفيه !!  
قفزت من مقعدي وكأنها صفعتني ونظرت إليها بذهول .. وواجهتني بنظراتها القوية الصارمة .. نكست رأسي باستسلام ودوامة من الأفكار تعصف برأسي ... كيف أنفرد يعادل في مكان خاص ولقاء خاص وأنا التي لم أقابل رجلاً في حياتي سوى أبي وأخي؟؟؟؟ قلت لها بتردد: ولكن .. قاطعتني بخشونة : إنهاالطريقه الوحيدة ليستمر حبكما دون عراقيل .. عدت إلى منزلنا شبه منهاره و ضباب من الحيرة يغلف نظراتي إلى كل شئ حولي .. تعلقت عيناي بجهاز الهاتف.. تظاهرت بالنوم حتى أيقنت من خلود بقية الأسرة للنوم وخاصه أمي .. حادثت عادل وحكيت له شكوك أمي ومراقبتها لي .. طلبت منه أن يضع حداً لكل هذا فطلب أن يراني و قال لي بأن نوال على حق فإذا لم نلتق فسوف يضيع حبنا هباء منثورا .. أعلمته بصعوبة طلبه وبأنني لم أقابل رجلاً في حياتي ورفضت مناقشة الموضوع نهائياً ...  

تباعدت مكالماتنا وحكمتها ظروفي الصعبة فإذا كان الجو ملائماً حادثته بحرية واذا أحاطت بي الشكوك أهملته حتى ولو بقينا أسبوع على القطيعة .. أخيراً ضاق ذرعاً بذلك و طلب مني بحسم أن نلتقي هذا اليوم وإلا فأنساه إلى الأبد .. وافقت مضطرة وطفقت أستعد بكل جوارحي لهذه الساعة المرتقبة وأبلغت نوال بالموعد فضحكت بسرور و كأنها تنتظر هذه اللحظه منذ زمن بعيد.. انتقيت أجمل ثيابي واخترت تسريحة رائعة تظهرني بمظهر المرأة الناضجة .. الأحمر على شفتي ومضيت للموعد ناسية كل خوفي وخجلي وترددي و ما أن جلسنا وقبل أن أحدق في وجهه .. اهتزت الارض من تحت أقدامي ليظهر أبي وأخي وخالي قبل أن انطق بكلمة أو أصرخ قبض أبي علي بقسوة وهو يهتف بمراره : الفاجرة .. التفت لأرى عادل بنفس الوضع وأخي يضربه بشدة والتف حشد من الرجال يحاولون إنقاذي من أيدي أبي القاسية وكان من بينهم للأسف والد إحدى زميلاتي وبواب مدرستنا .. حبسني أبي في البيت وضربني حتى شارفت على الموت !!  

بعد الفضيحة لم أعد أخرج الا لمدرستي وفوجئت بأن الكل هناك يعرف بقصتي .. الكل يشمت بي حتى معلماتي .. زميلاتي أصبحن يتجنبن الاقتراب مني و كأنني جرثومة معدية لمرض خبيث .. حتى نوال من كانت السبب في فضيحتي أشاحت بوجهها عني في اشمئزاز وكأنني لا أرقى لمستواها .. كرهت مدرستي وكرهت كل شيء آخر في حياتي فالكل يعاملني على أنني خاطئة رغم أنني أشرف من كثير من يحاولون إذلالي .. الآن أنا مخطوبة وأستعد للزواج والأهم في الموضوع أنني لا أعرف عنه شيئاً وهو لا يعرفني ولا يعرف شيئاً عن الفضيحة التي حطمتني وغداً ليلة زفافي ..

----------


## ابن مصر

رجل مسلم أسلم على يديه كل من كان في الكنيسة


هذه القصة حدثت في مدينة البصرة في العراق وبطلها يدعى أبو اليزيد وهي مذكورة في التاريخ وذكرها الشيخ الجليل عبدالحميد كشك رحمه الله حيث رأى أبا اليزيد في منامه هاتفاً يقول له قم وتوضأ واذهب الليلة إلى دير النصارى وسترى من آياتنا عجبا فذهب ..   
وهو العارف بالله ابواليزيد البسطاني عندما سمع الهاتف بعد صلاة الفجر توضأ ودخل الدير عليهم وعندما بدأ القسيس بالكلام قال لا أتكلم وبيننا رجل محمدي قالوا له وكيف عرفت ؟  
قال : سيماهم في وجوههم .. فكأنهم طلبوا منه الخروج ولكنه قال : والله لا أخرج حتى يحكم الله بيني وبينكم ..!!  
قال له البابا : سنسألك عدة أسئلة وإن لم تجبنا على سؤال واحد منها لن تخرج من هنا إلا محمولاً على أكتافنا .. فوافق أبو اليزيد على ذلك وقال له اسئل ما شئت :   

قال القسيس :  

ما هو الواحد الذي لا ثاني له ؟   
وما هما الاثنان اللذان لا ثالث لهما ؟   
ومن هم الثلاثة الذين لا رابع لهم ؟   
ومن هم الأربعة الذين لا خامس لهم ؟   
ومن هم الخمسة الذين لا سادس لهم ؟  
ومن هم الستة الذين لا سابع لهم ؟  
ومن هم السبعة الذين لا ثامن لهم ؟   
ومن هم الثمانية الذين لا تاسع لهم ؟   
ومن هم التسعة الذين لا عاشر لهم ؟   
وما هي العشرة التي تقبل الزيادة ؟   
وما هم الاحد عشر أخا؟   
وما هي المعجزة المكونة من اثنتى عشر شيئا؟   
ومن هم الثلاثة عشر الذين لا رابع عشر لهم ؟  
وما هي الاربع عشر شيئا اللتي كلمت الله عز وجل؟   
وما هو الشيء الذي يتنفس ولا روح فيه ؟   
وما هو القبر الذي سار بصاحبه ؟   
ومن هم الذين كذبوا ودخلوا الجنة ؟   
ومن هم اللذين صدقوا ودخلوا النار؟   
وما هو الشيء الذي خلقة الله وأنكره ؟  
وما هو الشيء الذي خلقة الله واستعظمه ؟   
وما هي الأشياء التي خلقها الله بدون أب وأم ؟   
وما هو تفسير الذاريات ذروا ، الحاملات وقرا ، ثم ما الجاريات يسرا والمقسمات أمرا ؟  
وما هي الشجرة التي لها اثنا عشر غصناً وفي كل غصن ثلاثين ورقة وفي كل ورقة خمس ثمرات ثلاث منها بالظل واثنان منها بالشمس ؟  

فقال له ابو اليزيدالواثق بالله تعالى ... الواحد الذي لا ثاني له هو الله سبحانه وتعالى ..   
والاثنان اللذان لا ثالث لهما الليل والنهار ( وجعلنا الليل والنهار آيتين ) ..   
والثلاثة الذين لا رابع لهم أعذار موسى مع الخضر في إعطاب السفينة وقتل الغلام وإقامة الجدار ..  
والأربعة الذين لا خامس لهم التوراة والإنجيل والزبور والقرآن الكريم ..   
والخمسة الذين لا سادس لهم الصلوات المفروضة ..   
والستة التي لا سابع لهم هي الأيام التي خلق الله تعالى بها الكون وقضاهن سبع سماوات في ستة ايام فقال له البابا ولماذا قال في آخر الاية (وما مسنا من لغوب) ؟  
فقال له : لأن اليهود قالوا أن الله تعب واستراح يوم السبت فنزلت الاية ..   
أما السبعة التي لا ثامن لهم هي السبع سموات (الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى من خلق الرحمن من تفاوت) ..   
والثمانية الذين لا تاسع لهم هم حملة عرش الرحمن (ويحمل عرش ربك يومئذٍ ثمانية) ..   
والتسعة التي لا عاشر لها وهي معجزات سيدنا موسى عليه السلام .. فقال له البابا اذكرها !  
فأجاب أنها اليد والعصا والطمس والسنين والجراد والطوفان والقمل والضفادع والدم ..  
أما العشرة التي تقبل الزيادة فهي الحسنات (من جاء بالحسنة فله عشرة أمثالها والله يضاعف الأجر لمن يشاء) ..   
والأحد عشر الذين لا ثاني عشر لهم هم أخوة يوسف عليه السلام ..   
أما المعجزة المكونة من 12 شيئاً فهي معجزة موسى عليه السلام (وإذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنا عشر عيناً) ..   
أما الثلاثة عشرة الذين لا رابع عشر لهم هم إخوة يوسف عليه السلام وأمه وأبيه ..  
أما الاربع عشر شيئاً اللتي كلمت الله فهي السماوات السبع والاراضين السبع (فقال لها وللأرض ائتيا طوعاً أو كرهاً قالتا أتينا طائعين)   
وأما الذي يتنفس ولا روح فيه هو الصبح (والصبح إذا تنفس) ..   
أما القبر الذي سار بصاحبة فهو الحوت الذي التقم سيدنا يونس عليه السلام ..   
وأما الذين كذبوا ودخلوا الجنة فهم إخوة يوسف عليه السلام عندما قالوا لأبيهم ذهبنا لنستبق وتركنا يوسف عند متاعنا فأكله الذئب ، وعندما انكشف كذبهم قال أخوهم (لا تثريب عليكم) وقال أبوهم يعقوب (سأستغفر لكم) .. أما اللذين صدقوا ودخلوا النار فقال له إقرأ قوله تعالى (وقالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شئ) (وقالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شئ) ..    
وأما الشيئ الذي خلقه الله وأنكره فهو صوت الحمير (إن أنكر الأصوات لصوت الحمير) ..   
وأما الشيء الذي خلقه الله واستعظمه فهو كيد النساء (إن كيدهن عظيم) ..   
وأما الأشياءالتي خلقها الله وليس لها أب أو أم فهم آدم عليه السلام ، الملائكةالكرام ، ناقة صالح ، وكبش اسماعيل عليهم السلام .. ثم قال له إني مجيبك على تفسير الايات قبل سؤال الشجرة ..  

فمعنىالذاريات ذروا هي الرياح أما الحاملات وقرا فهي السحب التي تحمل الأمطار وأما الجاريات يسرا فهي الفلك في البحر أما المقسمات أمرا فهي الملائكة المختصه بالارزاق والموت وكتابة السيئات والحسنات .. وأما الشجرة التي بها اثنا عشر غصناً وفي كل غصن ثلاثين ورقة وفي كل ورقة خمس ثمرات ثلاث منها بالظل واثنان منها بالشمس ، فالشجرة هي السنة والأغصان هي الأشهر والأوراق هي أيام الشهر والثمرات الخمس هي الصلوات وثلاث منهن ليلاً واثنتان منهن في النهار ..  

وهنا تعجب كل من كانوا في الكنيسة فقال له ابو اليزيد إني سوف أسألك سؤالا واحداً فأجبني إن إستطعت فقال له البابا اسأل ما شئت فقال : ما هو مفتاح الجنة ؟   
عندها ارتبك القسيس وتلعثم وتغيرت تعابير وجهة ولم يفلح في إخفاء رعبه ، وطلبوا منه الحاضرين بالكنيسة أن يرد عليه ولكنه رفض فقالوا له لقد سألته كل هذه الاسئلة وتعجز عن رد جواب واحد فقط فقال إني أعرف الإجابة ولكني أخاف منكم فقالوا له نعطيك الأمان فأجاب عليه ، فقال القسيس الإجابة هي : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله !!  
وهنا أسلم القسيس وكل من كان بالكنيسة ، فقد من الله تعالى عليهم وحفظهم بالإسلام وعندما آمنوا بالله حولوا الدير إلى مسجد يذكر فيه اسم الله .. 



نشكر الأخت المسلمة س على إرسال هذه القصة وقد تم نشرها بتصرف من موقع الشامسي

----------


## ابن مصر

طفل يتسبب في هداية والده


في يوم من الأيام كان هذا الطفل في مدرسته وهو في الصف الثالث الابتدائي وخلال أحد الحصص كان الأستاذ يتكلم فتطرق في حديثه إلى صلاة الفجر وأخذ يتكلم عنها بأسلوب يتألم منه هؤلاء الأطفال الصغار وتكلم عن فضل هذه الصلاة وأهميتها .. سمعه الطفل وتأثر بحديثه ، فهو لم يسبق له أن صلى الفجر ولا أهله … وعندما عاد الطفل إلى المنزل أخذ يفكر كيف يمكن أن يستيقظ للصلاة يوم غداً .. فلم يجد حلاً سوى أنه يبقى طوال الليل مستيقظاً حتى يتمكن من أداء الصلاة وبالفعل نفذ ما فكر به وعندما سمع الأذان انطلقت هذه الزهرة لأداء الصلاة ولكن ظهرت مشكلة في طريق الطفل .. المسجد بعيد ولا يستطيع الذهاب وحده ، فبكى الطفل وجلس أمام الباب .. ولكن فجأة سمع صوت طقطقة حذاء في الشارع فتح الباب وخرج مسرعاً فإذا برجل شيخ يهلل متجهاً إلى المسجد نظر إلى ذلك الرجل فعرفه نعم عرفه أنه جد زميله أحمد ابن جارهم تسلل ذلك الطفل بخفية وهدوء خلف ذلك الرجل حتى لا يشعر به فيخبر أهله فيعاقبونه ، واستمر الحال على هذا المنوال ، ولكن دوام الحال من المحال فلقد توفى ذلك الرجل (جد أحمد) علم الطفل فذهل .. بكى وبكى بحرقة وحرارة استغرب والداه فسأله والده وقال له : يا بني لماذا تبكي عليه هكذا وهو ليس في سنك لتلعب معه وليس قريبك فتفقده في البيت ؟  
نظر الطفل إلى أبيه بعيون دامعة ونظرات حزن وقال له: يا ليت الذي مات أنت وليس هو، صعق الأب وانبهر لماذا يقول له ابنه هذا وبهذا الأسلوب ولماذا يحب هذا الرجل ؟ قال الطفل البريء أنا لم أفقده من أجل ذلك ولا من أجل ما تقول ، استغرب الأب وقال إذا من أجل ماذا ؟  فقال الطفل : من أجل الصلاة .. نعم من أجل الصلاة !!  
 ثم استطرد وهو يبتلع عبراته : لماذا يا أبي لا تصلي الفجر؟ لماذا يا أبتي لا تكون مثل ذلك الرجل ومثل الكثير من الرجال الذين رأيتهم ؟  
فقال الأب : أين رأيتهم ؟   
فقال الطفل في المسجد قال الأب : كيف ، فحكى حكايته على أبيه فتأثر الأب من ابنه واشعر جلده وكادت دموعه أن تسقط فاحتضن ابنه ومنذ ذلك اليوم لم يترك أي صلاة في المسجد !!

----------


## ابن مصر

قصة مأساوية ترويها إحداهن لصديقتها 

مأساة على صفحات الإنترنت


صديقتي العزيزة .. 
بعد التحية والسلام......  

لن تصدقي ما حدث لي وما فعلته بملء إرادتي· أنت الوحيدة في هذا العالم التي أبوح لها بما فعلت· فأنا لم أعد أنا· كل ما أريده من هذه الدنيا فقط المغفرة من الله عز وجل وأن يأخذني الموت قبل أن أقتل نفسي· إن قصتي التي ما من يوم يمر عليّ إلا وأبكي حتى أني لا أقدر على الرؤية بعدها...كل يوم يمر أفكر فيه بالانتحار عشرات المرات... لم تعد حياتي تهمني أبدا· أتمنى الموت كل ساعة· وها هي قصتي وإنني أضعها بين يديك لكي تنشريها حتى تكون علامة ووقاية لكل بنت تستخدم الإنترنت ولكي تعتبروا يا أولي الأبصار... إليك قصتي:  

بدايتي كانت مع واحدة من صديقاتي القليلات· دعتني ذات يوم إلى بيتها وكانت من الذين يستخدمون (الإنترنت) كثيراً وقد أثارت الرغبة لمعرفة هذا العالم. لقد علمتني كيف يستخدم وكل شيء تقريباً على مدار شهرين حيث بدأت أزورها كثيراً. تعلمت منها التشات بكل أشكاله· تعلمت منها كيفية التصفح وبحث المواقع الجيدة والرديئة خلال هذين الشهرين كنت في عراك مع زوجي كي يدخل (الإنترنت) في البيت· وكان ضد تلك المسألة حتى أقنعته بأني أشعر بالملل الشديد وأن بعيدة عن أهلي وصديقاتي وتحججت بأن كل صديقاتي يستخدمن الإنترنت فلم لا أستخدم أنا هذه الخدمة وأحادث صديقاتي عبره فهو أرخص من فاتورة الهاتف على أقل تقدير· فوافق زوجي رحمة بي. وفعلاً أصبحت بشكل يومي أحادث صديقاتي كما تعرفين. بعدها أصبح زوجي لا يسمع مني أي شكوى أو مطالب· أعترف بأنه ارتاح كثيراً من إزعاجي وشكواي له. كان كلما خرج من البيت أقبلت كالمجنونة على (الإنترنت) وبشغف شديد أجلس وأقضي الساعات الطوال.  

خلال تلك الأيام بنيت علاقات مع أسماء مستعارة لا أعرف إن كانت لرجل أم أنثى. كنت أحاور كل من يحاورني عبر التشات· حتى وأنا أعرف أن الذي يحاورني رجل. كنت أطلب المساعدة من بعض الذين يدّعون المعرفة في الكمبيوتر والإنترنت· تعلمت منهم الكثير· إلا أن شخصاً واحداً هو الذي أقبلت عليه بشكل كبير لما له من خبرة واسعة في مجال الإنترنت. كنت أخاطبه دائماً وألجأ إليه ببراءة كبيرة في كثير من الأمور حتى أصبحت أكلمه بشكل يومي· أحببت حديثه ونكته وكان مسلياً· وبدأت العلاقة به تقوى مع الأيام. تكونت هذه العلاقة اليومية في خلال 3 أشهر تقريباً· وكان بيني وبينه الشيء الكثير والذي أغراني بكلامه المعسول وكلمات الحب والشوق· ربما لم تكن كلماته جميلة بهذه الدرجة ولكن الشيطان جمّلها بعيني كثيراً.  

في يوم من الأيام طلب سماع صوتي وأصر على طلبه حتى أنه هددني بتركي وأن يتجاهلني في التشات وال أيميل· حاولت كثيراً مقاومة هذا الطلب ولم أستطع· لا أدري لماذا؟ · حتى قبلت مع بعض الشروط· أن تكون مكالمة واحدة فقط· فقبل ذلك. استخدمنا برنامجاً للمحادثة الصوتية· رغم أن البرنامج ليس بالجيد ولكن كان صوته جميلاً جداً وكلامه عذب جداً· كنت أرتعش من سماع صوته. طلب مني رقمي وأعطاني رقم هاتفه· إلا أنني كنت مترددة في هذا الشيء ولم أجرؤ على مكالمته لمدة طويلة· أني أعلم أن الشيطان الرجيم كان يلازمني ويحسنها في نفسي ويصارع بقايا العفة والدين وما أملك من أخلاق· حتى أتى اليوم الذي كلمته فيه عبر الهاتف. ومن هنا بدأت حياتي بالانحراف· لقد انجرفت كثيراً.....· كنا كالعمالقة في عالم التشات· الكل كان يحاول التقرب منا والويل لمن يحاربنا أو يشتمنا. أصبحنا كالجسد الواحد· نستخدم التشات ونحن نتكلم عبر الهاتف .. لن أطيل الكلام .. كل من يقرأ كلماتي يشعر بأن زوجي مهمل في حقي أو كثير الغياب عن البيت... ولكن هو بالعكس من ذلك· كان يخرج من عمله ولا يذهب إلى أصدقائه كثيراً من أجلي. ومع مرور الأيام وبعد اندماجي بالإنترنت والتي كنت أقضي بها ما يقارب 8 إلى 12ساعة يومياً· أصبحت أكره كثرة تواجده في البيت.  

بدأت علاقتنا بالتطور· أصبح يطلب رؤيتي بعد أن سمع صوتي والذي ربما ملّه· لم أكن أبالي كثيراً أو  أحاول قطع اتصالي به· بل كنت فقط أعاتبه على طلبه وربما كنت أكثر منه شوقاً إلى رؤيته· ولكني كنت أترفع عن ذلك لا لشيء سوى أنني خائفة من الفضيحة وليس من الله. أصبح إلحاحه يزداد يوماً بعد يوم ويريد فقط رؤيتي لا أكثر· فقبلت طلبه بشرط أن يكون أول وآخر طلب كهذا يأتي منه وأن يراني فقط دون أي كلام. أعتقد أنه لم يصدق بأني تجاوبت معه بعد أن كان شبه يائس من تجاوبي· فأوضح لي بأن السعادة تغمره وهو إنسان يخشى أن يصيبني أي مكروه وسوف يكون كالحصن المنيع ولن أجد منه ما أكره ووافق على شروطي وأقسم بأن تكون نظرة فقط لا أكثر. نعم تجاوبت معه· تواعدنا والشيطان ثالثنا في أحد الأسواق الكبيرة في أحد المحلات بالساعة والدقيقة. لقد رآني ورأيته وليتني لم أراه ولم يراني· كان وسيماً جداً حتى في جسمه وطوله وكل شيء فيه أعجبني نعم أعجبني في لحظة قصيرة لا تتعدى دقيقة واحدة· ومن جهته لم يصدق أنه كان يتحادث مع من هي في شكلي. أوضح لي بأني أسرته بجمالي وأحبني بجنون· كان يقول لي أنه سوف يقتل نفسه إن فقدني بعدها· كان يقول ليته لم يراني أبدا. زادني أنوثة وأصبحت أرى نفسي أجمل بكثير من قبل حتى قبل زواجي.  

هذه بداية النهاية يا أخواتي. لم يكن يعرف أني متزوجة وقد رزقني الله من زوجي بعد ... من الأبناء .. عموما أصبح حديثنا بعد هذا اللقاء مختلف تماماً. كان رومانسياً وعرف كيف يستغل ضعفي كأنثى وكان الشيطان يساعده بل ربما يقوده. أراد رؤيتي وكنت أتحجج كثيراً وأذكره بالعهد الذي قطعه· مع أن نفسي كانت تشتاق إليه كثيراً. لم يكن بوسعي رؤيته وزوجي موجود في المدينة. أصبح الذي بيننا أكثر جدية فأخبرته أنني متزوجة ولي أبناء ولا أقدر على رؤيته ويجب أن تبقى علاقتنا في التشات فقط. لم يصدق ذلك وقال لي لا يمكن أن أكون متزوجة ولي أبناء. قال لي أنتي كالحورية التي يجب أن تصان أنتي كالملاك الذي لا يجب أن يوطأ وهكذا...   

أصبحت مدمنة على سماع صوته وإطرائه تخيلت نفسي بين يديه وذراعيه كيف سيكون حالي· جعلني أكره زوجي الذي لم يرى الراحة أبدا في سبيل تلبية مطالبنا وإسعادنا... بدأت أحس بالجنون  إذا غاب عني ليوم أو يومين أو إذا لم أراه في التشات· أصاب بالغيرة إذا تخاطب أو خاطبه أحدهم .. أصاب بالصداع إذا غاب في التشات... لا أعلم ما الذي أصابني· إلا أنني أصبحت أريده أكثر فأكثر.  

لقد أدرك ذلك تماماً  وعرف كيف يستغلني حتى يتمكن من رؤيتي مجدداً· كان كل يوم يمر يطلب فيه رؤيتي·  وأنا أتحجج بأني متزوجة· وهو يقول ما الذي يمكن أن نفعله· أنبقى هكذا حتى نموت من الحزن· أيعقل أن نحب بعضنا البعض ولا نستطيع الاقتراب· لابد من حل يجب أن نجتمع· يجب أن نكون تحت سقف واحد. لم يترك طريقة إلا وطرقها· وأنا أرفض وأرفض. حتى جاء اليوم الذي عرض فيه عليّ الزواج ويجب أن يطلقني زوجي حتى يتزوجني هو· وإذا لم أقبل فإما أن يموت أو أن يصاب بالجنون أو يقتل زوجي. الحقيقة رغم خوفي الشديد إلا أني وجدت في نفسي شيء يدني إليه· وكأن الفكرة أعجبتني. كان كلما خاطبني ترتعش أطرافي وتصطك أسناني كأن البرد كله داخلي.   
احترت في أمري كثيراً .. أصبحت أرى نفسي أسيرة زوجي وأن حبي له لم يكن حبا· بدأت أكره منظره وشكله · لقد نسيت نفسي وأبنائي .. كرهت زواجي وعيشتي وكأني فقط أنا الوحيدة في هذا الكون التي عاشت وعرفت معنى الحب.  

عندما علم وتأكد  بمقدار حبي له وتمكنه مني ومن مشاعري عرض علي بأن أختلق مشكلة مع زوجي وأجعلها تكبر حتى يطلقني.. لم يخطر ببالي هذا الشيء وكأنها بدت لي هي المخرج الوحيد لأزمتي الوهمية· وعدني بأنه سوف يتزوجني بعد طلاقي من زوجي وأنه سوق يكون كل شيء في حياتي وسوف يجعلني سعيدة طوال عمري معه. لم يكن وقعها عليّ سهلاً ولكن راقت هذه الفكرة لي كثيراً وبدأت فعلاً أصطنع المشاكل مع زوجي كل يوم حتى أجعله يكرهني ويطلقني· بقينا على هذه الحالة عدة أسابيع· وأنا منهمكة في اختلاق المشاكل حتى أني أخطط لها مسبقاً معه ..   
بدأ  يملّ من طول المدة ويصر على رؤيتي لأن زوجي ربما لن يطلقني بهذه السرعة حتى طلب مني أن يراني وإلا؟؟؟. لقد قبلت دون تردد كأن إبليس اللعين هو من يحكي عني ويتخذ القرارات بدلاً مني· وطلبت منه مهلة أتدبر فيها أمري.  

في يوم الأربعاء الموافق 21/1/1421 قال زوجي أنه ذاهب في رحلة عمل لمدة خمسة أيام· أحسست أن هذا هو الوقت المناسب. أراد زوجي أن يرسلني إلى أهلي كي أرتاح نفسياً وربما أخفف عنه هذه المشاكل المصطنعة· فرفضت وتحججت بكل حجة حتى أبقى في البيت· فوافق مضطراً وذهب مسافراً في يوم الجمعة.. كنت أصحو من النوم فأذهب إلى التشات اللعين وأغلقه فأذهب إلى النوم. وفي يوم الأحد كان الموعد· حيث قبلت مطالب صديق التشات وقلت له بأني مستعدة للخروج معه. كنت على علم بما أقوم به من مخاطرة ولكن تجاوز الأمر بي حتى لم أعد أشعر بالرهبة والخوف كما كنت في أول مرة رأيته فيها. وخرجت معه· نعم لقد بعت نفسي وخرجت معه .. اجتاحتني رغبة في التعرف عليه أكثر وعن قرب. اتفقنا على مكان في أحد الأسواق· وجاء في نفس الموعد وركبت سيارته ثم أنطلق يجوب الشوارع. لم أشعر بشيء رغم قلقي فهي أول مرة في حياتي أخرج مع رجل لا يمت لي بأي صلة سوى معرفة 7 أشهر تقريباً عن طريق التشات ولقاء واحد فقط لمدة دقيقة واحدة. كان يبدو عليه القلق أكثر مني· وبدأت الحديث قائلة له: لا أريد أن يطول وقت خروجي من البيت .. أخشى أن يتصل زوجي أو يحدث شيء.  
قال لي: بتردد "وإذا يعني عرف" ربما يطلقك وترتاحين منه.  
لم يعجبني حديثه ونبرة صوته· بدأ القلق يزداد عندي ثم·قلت له: يجب أن لا تبتعد كثيراً· لا أريد أن أتأخر عن البيت .. قال لي: سوف تتأخرين بعض الوقت· لأني لن أتنازل عنك بهذه السهولة .. فقط أريد أن تبقي معي بعض الوقت· أريد أن أملأ عيني منك لأني ربما لن يكون هناك مجال عندك لرؤيتي بعدها.  
هكذا بدأ الحديث· رغم قلقي الذي يزداد إلا أني كنت أريد البقاء معه أيضاً· بدأ الحديث يأخذ اتجاهاً رومانسياً· لا أعلم كم من الوقت بقينا على هذا الحال. حتى أني لم أشعر بالطريق أو المسار الذي كان يسلكه· وفجأة وإذا أنا في مكان لا أعرفه· مظلم وهي أشبه بالاستراحة أو مزرعة· بدأت أصرخ عليه ما هذا المكان إلى أين تأخذني. وإذا هي ثواني معدودة والسيارة تقف ورجل آخر يفتح عليّ الباب ويخرجني بالقوة· كأن كل شيء ينزل عليّ كالصاعقة· صرخت وبكيت واستجديت بهم· أصبحت لا أفهم ما يقولون ولا أعي ماذا يدور حولي. شعرت بضربة كف على وجهي وصوت يصرخ عليّ وقد زلزلني زلزالاً فقدت الوعي بعده من شدة الخوف. أني لا أعلم ماذا فعلوا بي أو من هم وكم عددهم· رأيت اثنين فقط· كل شيء كان كالبرق من سرعته. لم أشعر بنفسي إلا وأنا مستلقية في غرفة خالية شبه عارية· ثيابي تمزقت· بدأت أصرخ وأبكي وكان كل جسمي متسخ· وأعتقد أني بلت على نفسي· لم تمر سوى ثواني إلا ويدخل عليّ وهو يضحك .. قلت له: بالله عليكم خلو سبيلي· خلو سبيلي· أريد أن أذهب إلى البيت.  
قال: سوف تذهبين إلى البيت ولكن يجب أن تتعهدي بأن لا تخبري أحد وإلا سوف تكونين فضيحة أهلك وإذا أخبرت عني أو قدمت شكوى سيكون الانتقام من أبنائك.  
قلت له: فقط أريد أن أذهب ولن أخبر أحدا. 

لها باقية --انزل تحت

----------


## ابن مصر

تملكني رعب شديد كنت أرى جسمي يرتعش ولم أتوقف عن البكاء· هذا الذي أذكر من الحادثة· ولا أعلم أي شيء آخر سوى أنه استغرق خروجي إلى حين عودتي ما يقارب الأربع ساعات. ربط عيني وحملوني إلى السيارة ورموني في مكان قريب من البيت. لم يرني أحد وأنا في تلك الحالة· دخلت البيت مسرعة· وبقيت أبكي وأبكي حتى جفت دموعي. تبين لي بعدها بأنهم اغتصبوني وكنت أنزف دما· لم أصدق ما حدث لي أصبحت حبيسة لغرفتي لم أرى أبنائي ولم أدخل في فمي أي لقمة· يا ويلي من نفسي لقد ذهبت إلى الجحيم برجليّ· كيف سيكون حالي بعد هذه الحادثة· كرهت نفسي وحاولت الانتحار· خشيت من الفضيحة ومن ردة فعل زوجي. لا تسأليني عن أبنائي فبعد هذه الحادثة لم أعد أعرفهم أو أشعر بوجودهم ولا بكل من حولي· حتى بعد أن رجع زوجي من السفر شعر بالتغير الكبير والذي لم يعهده من قبل وكانت حالتي سيئة لدرجة أنه أخذني إلى المستشفى بقوة· والحمد لله أنهم لم يكشفوا عليّ كشف كامل بل وجدوني في حالة من الجفاف وسوء التغذية وتوقفوا عند ذلك. لن أطيل· طلبت من زوجي أن يأخذني إلى أهلي بأسرع وقت.   

كنت أبكي كثيراً وأهلي لا يعلمون شيئاً ويعتقدون أن هنالك مشكلة بيني وبين زوجي· أعتقد أن أبي تخاطب معه ولم يصل إلى نتيجة حيث أن زوجي هو نفسه لا يعلم شيئاً ... لا أحد يعلم ما الذي حل بي حتى أن أهلي عرضوني على بعض القراء اعتقادا منهم بأني مريضة...  
أنا لا أستحق زوجي أبدا وقد طلبت منه هذه المرة الطلاق وقد كنت في السابق أطلب الطلاق لنفسي وهذه المرة أطلبه إكراماً لزوجي وأبو أبنائي... أنا لا أستحق أن أعيش بين الأشراف مطلقاً· وكل ما جرى لي هو بسببي أنا وبسبب التشات اللعين· أنا التي حفرت قبري بيدي· وصديق التشات لم يكن سوى صائد لفريسة من البنات اللواتي يستخدمن التشات. كل من سوف يعرف بقصتي· سوف ينعتني بالغبية والساذجة· بل استحق الرجم أيضاً· وفي المقابل أتمنى بأن لا يحدث لاحد ما حدث لي.  

أتمنى أن يسامحني زوجي فهو لا يستحق كل هذا العار· وأبنائي أرجو أن تسامحوني· أنا السبب أنا السبب· ····· والله أسأل أن يغفر لي ذنبي ويعفو عني خطيئتي..........  

الآن وبعد أن قرأتي أو قرأت قصة صديقتي· أما آن للبنات ومن يستخدم التشات والشباب الذي يلهث وراء الشهوات أن يخافوا الله في أنفسهم وأهليهم. هي ليست غلطة الإنترنت· بل نحن الذين لم نحسن استخدامه· نحن الذين نترك الخير والفائدة العظيمة ونبحث عن الشر وما هو منافي لأخلاق المسلم. أنا ألوم صديقتي لأنها كانت من أكثرنا رجاحة في العقل وكنا نحسدها على ذلك. لم تكن عيشتها سيئة أو أن انتقالها مع زوجها جريمة· بل كانت تعيش عيشة الكرام ومسألة الفراغ عند من لا يحسن استغلاله الاستغلال الأمثل هي المشكلة. الإنترنت في الغالب باب واسع من المعرفة وهو أيضاً باب للشر والرذيلة. ربما يجب أن نعيد النظر في التشات وهي ليست بالمسألة الهينة· وماذا عن الفراغ الذي يملأ ديارنا· وهؤلاء الشباب ممن ليس لديهم عمل أو أهل يراقبونهم. كل شيء يسير إلى الأسوأ في نظري· المشاكل كثرت· والطلاق· والسرقات.  

أين دور الأب ورب الأسرة؟ ربما زوجها لم يحسن معاملتها وتوجيهها التوجيه الصحيح بل ربما رضخ لما تطلب ولم يبالي في معرفة ماذا يدور. وأنتم يا من يدعي الإسلام· ماذا فعلتم تجاه أنفسكم ومن بين أيديكم؟ إن الفراغ الذي يملأ ديارنا هو شر وأي شر. نحن إن بقينا على حالنا ولم نتحرك أصبحنا كالنعام ندس رأسنا في التراب. أين الدعوة والإرشاد وهيئة الأمر بالمعروف؟ لماذا نحن آخر من يستخدم التقنيات الجديدة؟ لماذا لا نكون الرواد بدلاً من لحاقنا بالغرب وبدلاً من أن نسير مع ما يريده الغرب منا. أين شبابنا من العلم والنخر فيه؟ أين شباب المسلمين من وقتهم وكيف يوجد بينهم من يريد الفساد في الأرض؟  

لا أقول إلا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل· اللهم سلّم سلّم· اللهم لطفك بعبادك· اللهم أبرم في هذه الأمة أمر رشد يعز فيه أهل طاعتك ويذل فيه أهل معصيتك ويؤمر فيه بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر. أماه ويا أبتاه كيف ضيعتم أمانتكم· أمي أنت أساس هذه الأمة أين دورك في إنتاج جيل يقود هذا العالم بدل من التسكع في الشوارع ووقضاء وقت الفراغ في الشهوات والملذات. العادات والتقاليد .. أين وكيف لها أن تبقى .. هكذا أصبحنا نستورد أخلاقنا وقيمنا من الغرب. كيف يحدث هذا في بلادنا .. كيف يفعل مسلم فعلة كهذه. الأمر بيد أولياء أمور المسلمين سوف يسألون عن كل صغيرة وكبيرة· فحاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا.  
بقي أن أقول... لقد توفيت صديقتي قبل أسابيع· ماتت ومات سرها معها· زوجها لم يطلقها وقد علمت أنه حزن عليها حزناً شديداً· وعلمت أنه ترك عمله· ورجع لكي يبقى بجانب أبنائه وراحة زوجته. شعرت بعدها أن هذه الحياة ليست ذات أهمية ليس بها طعم أبدا إلا من استثمرها في طاعة الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم .. ترحموا عليها واطلبوا لها المغفرة ..

----------


## ابن مصر

توبة قاتل المائة


عن أبي سعيد بن مالك بن سنان الخدري رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : ( كان فيمن قبلكم رجل قتل تسعة وتسعين نفسا فسأل عن أعلم اهل الارض فدل على راهب . فأتاه فقال : انه قتل تسعة و تسعين نفسا فهل له من توبه ؟ فقال لا .. فقتله فكمل به مائه , ثم سأل عن أعلم أهل الارض فدل على رجل عالم فقال : أنه قتل تسعه و تسعين نفسا فهل له من توبة ؟ قال : نعم ، ومن يحول بينه و بين التوبه ..انطلق الى أرض كذا وكذا فإن بها أناسا يعبدون الله تعالى فاعبد الله معهم و لا ترجع الى أرضك فإنها أرض سوء .. فانطلق حتى إذا نصف الطريق أتاه الموت فاختصمت فيه ملائكة الرحمة و ملائكة العذاب . فقالت ملائكة الرحمة : جاء تائباً مقبلاً بقلبه إلى الله تعالى و قالت ملائكة العذاب : إنه لم يعمل خيرا قط :فأتاهم ملك بصورة ادمي فجعلوه بينهم – أي حكماً - فقال : قيسوا ما بين الارضين فإلى أيتها كان أدنى فهو له , فقاسوا فوجدوه أدنى الى الارض التي أراد , فقبضته ملائكة الرحمة )  ... نعم و من يحول بينه و بين التوبه ! ! !

----------


## ابن مصر

الصبر على البلاء اختبار من الله سبحانه وتعالى 

صبرت على زوجتي فأصلحها الله


زوجني والدي من ابنة صديقه· تلك الفتاة الهادئة الوديعة التي طالما تمنيت أن أرتبط بها رغم أني لم أرها إلا مرات قليلة عند زياراتهم لنا في بيتنا الكبير· كانت صغيرة السن يوم خطبتها ولمست فيها حياء جميلا وأدبا رفيعا لم أره في فتاة من قبل· وبعد عدة شهور تم الزواج..  
عشت معها عدة أيام في نعيم مقيم· وفي اليوم الخامس تقريبا وبعد أن انتهى الطعام الذي كان مخزنا لدينا· فاجأتني بصوتها الهادئ أنها لا تعرف أي شيء عن الـطبخ· فابتسمت وقلت لها: أعلمك· فاختفت ابتسامتها وقالت:لا· قلت: كيف لا ؟ فكشرت وقالـت بحدة: لن أتعلم· حاولت إقناعها بهدوء بأهمية هذا الأمر ففاجأتني بصرخة مدوية كادت تصم مسامعي· أصابني ذهول شديد وأنا أراها تصرخ بدون توقف· أخذت أتوسل إليها أن تهدأ دون جدوى· ولم تتوقف إلا بعد أن هددتها بالاتصال بأبي· فعادت إلى هدوئها ورقتها..  

" لم يكن من الصعب أن أكتشف أنها كانت تدعي الرقة والوداعة· وأن صوتها هذا الذي كان سببا في إعجابي بها كان يخفي من خلفه نفيرا أعلى من نفير أي قطار "ديـزل" على وجه الأرض· لقد أصبح كلامها كله لي أوامر عصبية متشنجة· ولم تعد تهـدأ إلا إذا هددتها بالاتصال بأبي· فتعتذر بشدة وتؤكد أنها لن تعود إلى هذه الأفعال· سألت والدتها عن أمرها هذا· فقالت وهي تكاد تبكي:إن ابنتها قد أصيبت بصدمة عصبية في طفولتها أفقدتها الاتزان وجعلتها تثور لأقل سبب· لم أقتنع · وسألتها لماذا لا تهـدأ ولا ترتدع إلا أمام أبي· فأخبرتني أنها منذ طفولتها كان كثـيرا مايــعطف عليـها ويـأتي لها بالحلوى واللعب · ومن أيامها وهي تحبه وتحترمه أكثر من أي إنسان آخر. يا إلهي ..إن والدي كان يعلم بحالتها ولم يخبرني· لماذا فعل أبي ذلك معي ؟؟؟"  

قبل أن أفاتح أبي أني سأطلقها فورا قدر الله أن استمع في المذياع إلى حديث لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول فيه "إذا أحب الله قوما ابتلاهم· فمن رضي وصبر فله الرضا ومن سخط فله السخط" نزل الحديث على قلبي كالماء البارد في يوم شديد الحرارة· فعدلت تماما عن فكرة الطلاق وفكرت أن هذه هي فـرصتي الذهبية كي أنول رضا الله جل وعلا بعد أن أذنبت في حياتي كثيرا· وقررت أن أصبر على هذه الزوجة عسى أن يصلحها الله لي مع مرور الوقت..  

تحملت الصراخ الدائم في المنزل· وكنت أضع القطن في أذني فكانت تزيد من صراخها في عناد عجيب· هذا إلى جانب الضوضاء التي لا تهدأ في الشارع الذي نسكن فيه حيث يوجد أكثر من أربعة محلات لإصلاح هياكل السيارات· ولأن عملي يتطلب هدوءا في المنزل· فقد كدت أفقد عقلي أمام هذا السيل الصاخب من الضوضاء· ولكن كان دائما يمدني حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ الذي كتبته أمامي على الحائط بخط جميل ـ بشحنة جديدة من الهدوء والصبر· وكان ذلك يزيد من ثورة زوجتي· وهكذا استمرت أحوالنا شهورا طويلة كاد أن يصيبني فيها صدمة عصبية أشد من تلك التي أصـابتها· أصبح الصداع يلازمني في أي وقت · وأصبحت أضطرب وأتوتر جـدا لأي صوت عال ونصحني إمـام المسجد المجـاور لبيتي ألا أدع دعاء جاء في القرآن الكريم وهو "ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إمـاما" حتى رزقنا الله بطفلنا الأول وكان من نعمة الله علينا في منتهى الهدوء لا يكاد يصدر منه صوت… !!! بكاؤه حالم كأنه غناء ·وكأن الله عـوضني به عن صبري خيرا· وفرحت به زوجتي جدا ورق قلبها وقل صراخها· وأيقنت أن همّي سيكشفه الله بعد أن رزقنا بهذا الابن الجميل".  

والآن وبعد طفلنا الثاني تأكدت من تخلص زوجتي تماما من أي أثر لصدمتها القديمة· بل ومنّ الله علينا فانتقلنا من سكننا القديم إلى منطقة هادئة جميلة لا نسمع فيها ما كنا نسمعه .."سلام قولا من رب رحيم " ..لقد ازداد يقيني أن الصبر على البلاء هو أجمل ما يفعله المسلم في هذه الحياة· وأنه السبيل الوحيد للوصول إلى شاطئ النجـاة!!

----------


## ابن مصر

شاب مات كالحيوان


شاب كان يحادث صحبه في إحدى الجامعات ويدعي بعدم وجود إله في الكون..! وكان يستدل بقوله بأنه لو حقا يوجد إله واحد في هذا الكون لقُبضت روحه بعد ساعة من حديثه معهم لم يقدر أصحابه على إقناعه بخلاف رأيه وتركوه واتجه كل منهم لمحاضرته وودعهم بعد الانتهاء من الدوام وهو على يقين بما قاله لهم وهم يستغفرون الله ويدعون له بالهداية..  
في المنزل .. ذهب لغسل يديه ليتناول غداءه لكنه تأخر عليهم.. وحين دخل أحد أفراد أسرته لمعرفة سبب تأخره وجده مرميا على أرضية (أكرمكم الله) الحمام فطلبوا له الإسعاف .. لكنه كان قد فارق الحياة.. فكان من الطبيعي البحث عن أسباب الوفاة.. فكل شيء كان طبيعي .. إلى أن اكتشفوا بأنه مات بسبب دخول قطرة ماء في أذ نه!! وقيل بأن هذه الميتة لا يموتها عادة إلا حيوانان .. (الحصان والحمار).. فيا سبحان الله .. لا إله إلا الله

----------


## ابن مصر

نابش القبــور


عن عبد الملك بن مروان أن شابا جاء إليه باكياً حزيناً فقال : يا أمير المؤمنين إني ارتكبت ذنباً عظيماً .. فهل لي من توبة؟  
قال: وما ذنبك؟  
قال: ذنبي عظيم ..  
قال: وما هو ؟ تب الى الله - تعالى - فإنه يقبل التوبة عن عباده ويعفو عن السيئات  
قال: ياأمير المؤمنين كنت أنبش القبور، وكنت أرى فيها أمورا عجيبة ..  
قال: وما رأيت؟   
قال: ياأمير المؤمنين نبشت ليلة قبراً فرأيت صاحبه قد حول وجهه عن القبلة فخفت منه وأردت الخروج واذا بقائل يقول في القبر: ألا تسأل عن الميت لماذا حول وجهه عن القبلة؟ فقلت لماذا حول؟ قال: لأنه كان مستخفا بالصلاة ، هذا جزاء مثله..  
ثم نبشت قبراً آخر فرأيت صاحبه قد حول خنزيراً وقد شد بالسلاسل والأغلال في عنقه ، فخفت منه وأردت الخروج واذا بقائل يقول لي :ألا تسأل عن عمله لماذا يعذب؟ قلت : لماذا قال : كان يشرب الخمر في الدنيا ومات على غير توبة..  
والثالث ياأمير المؤمنين نبشت قبراً فوجدت صاحبه قد شد بأوتار من نار وأخرج لسانه من قفاه، فخفت ورجعت وأردت الخروج فنوديت : ألا تسأل عن حاله لماذا ابتلي؟ فقلت : لماذا؟ فقال كان لا يتحرز من البول ، وكان ينقل الحديث بين الناس ، فهذا جزاء مثله..   
والرابع ياأمير المؤمنين نبشت قبرا فوجدت صاحبه قد اشتعل ناراً فقال : كان تاركا للصلاة..  
والخامس ياأمير المؤمنين نبشت قبراً فرأيته قد وسع على الميت مد البصر وفيه نور ساطع والميت نائم على سرير وقد أشرق وجهه وعليه ثياب حسنه فأخذني منه هيبة ، وأردت الخروج فقيل لي : هلا تسأل عن حاله لماذا أكرم بهذه الكرامة؟ فقلت : لماذا أكرم؟ فقيل لي : لأنه كان شابا طائعا نشأ في طاعة الله-عز وجل-وعبادته..  

فقال عبد الملك عند ذلك : إن في هذه لعبرة للعاصين وبشارة للطائعين..  
فالواجب على المبتلى بهذه المعايب المبادرة الى التوبة والطاعة ، جعلنا الله وإياكم من الطائعيين وجنبنا أعمال الفاسقين إنه جواد كريم ..

----------


## ابن مصر

ولكم في القصاص حياة


في أوائل السبعينات الميلادية وبالتحديد في الثالث من أغسطس من العام الأول بعد السبعين والتسعمئة والألف من التاريخ الميلادي ... عدت الى المنزل لم يكن على كاهلي هموم سوى إرضاء الله والوالدين وإكمال مسيرتي العلمية ... رحم الله أبي وأطال في عمر والدتي ... كانت الرياض مدينة صغيرة ونسبة كبيرة من شوارعها ترابية لم تلبس الرداء الإسفلتي ... وحال دخولي الى المنزل إذا بأخي الكبير يقابلني ... كانت ملامح الرعب تبدوا على محياه وقال لي هل سمعت الخبر ...؟ قلت له وما الخطب ...؟ قال فهد صديقك الحميم قتل رجلاً ... سألته أأنت جاد ... قال : نعم !!   
كان فهد صديقي وأخي وتوأمي وأكبره بسنه ... كان في الرابعة والعشرين وكنت في الخامسة والعشرين ... بدأت معرفتي به في الصف الأول المتوسط ... درسنا المرحلة الثانوية ... سافرنا الى بريطانيا ثم إلتحقنا في جامعة برنستاون لدراسة الأدب الإنجليزي ... وفي ذلك اليوم المشئوم ... كنا نتمتع بإجازة نقضيها في الوطن الغالي ... كنا نقتسم كل شيء ... الفرح والحزن ... والجد واللعب ... حتى الدواء كنا نقتسمه ... من باب الإشتراك في تحديد المصير لم تكن أمريكا كما هي الآن فقد كانت إحدى الجنان علىالأرض ... كان أشجع مني ... واجرأ ... وتعلمت منه أشياء كثيرة ... برغم إني أكبره بالعمر ... هو وحيد أمه وأبيه .   

لم نكن في ذلك الوقت نملك سوى سيارة واحدة لعائلتنا الكبيرة ... التي يفوق عددها الخمسة عشر نفسا ً من أب وأم وإخوة وأخوات .   

إستأذنت والدي بأن آخذ السيارة لأذهب وأستطلع الخبر فرفض خوفاً علـّي من إشكالات قد أتعرض لها وألححت عليه ووافق ... ذهبت الى والده وكان في حوالي الخمسين من عمره، أما والدته فكانت تزيد قليلا ً عن الأربعين من عمرها ... وعندما طرقت الباب أجابتني أمه ... لم تكن تخفي وجهها عني ... بحكم نشأتي وصديقي ... القريبة جدا ً ... كانت آثار الدهشة ... تعتريها كما أعترت ... كل من حولنا ... أمسكت بيديّ الإثنتين وتوسلت إلي ان أفعل شيئا ً ... فأخبرتها أنني سوف أستطلع الخبر ... سألت عن والده فقالوا أنه ذهب الى الشرطة ... كان هناك بعض الأقارب فسألتهم كيف حدث ذلك ... قالوا : شجار بسيط تحول الى جريمة ... والمقتول هو (فلان) وهو في إسعاف مستشفى الشميسى الآن ... أعرفه ... رحمه الله ليس لي به علاقة ... كان رجلاً يكبرنا ... له زوجة وثلاثة أطفال أصغرهم عمره سنه واحدة ... كان مشاكسا ً في معظم الأحيان ويملك متجراً ولا يتنازل عن حقه أبداً.   

دخلت قسم الإسعاف وحاولت أن أستطلع الخبر ... لم يكن هناك تنظيم كما هو الآن ... وتشاء الصدف أن أدخل الى أحدى الغرف وكانت مكتباً ... وعلى أحد الطاولات ملفان ... كتب على الأول ... إسم القاتل ... نعم وبهذا اللفظ وكان فهد ... وعلى الثاني : إسم المقتول ... أيقنت أن هناك خطبٌ جلل فأحسست ثقلاً بدأ يسري في ساقـّي .   

وحالاً ... اتجهت الى قسم الشرطة ... وجدت أبا فهد حائراً لا يدري ماذا يفعل ... وسألت عن فهد ... وبعد إصرار وترجي وبعد أن أخذوا هويتي ... وكانت تلك الهوية دفتراً صغيراً أزرقاً يسمى (تابعية) ... أوقفوني أمامه ... بيني وبينه باب حديدي به بعض الفتحات تكفي بأن تدخل يدك  ويمسكها من هو خلف هذا الباب ليشعر بطمأنينة مؤقتة...   

تسمرت عيناي بعينيه ... لم أرمش ... لا أدري ما أقول ... فبادرني بالسؤال قائلاً : هل مات فلان ؟ ... فوكزته بسؤالي وقلت : ما الذي حصل؟ ... قال : أردت استبدال سلعة فرفض ... فدخلت الى متجره وتلفظت عليه فصفعني ... ثم تناولت مفكاً صغيراً وضربته في صدره ... لا لأقتله ... ولكن لأنتقم للصفعة ... وأعاد علـّي السؤال : هل مات ؟ ... قلت وبكل صعوبة (نعم) ... قال : لا أصدق ... قلت : ليس وقت التصديق الآن ... دعني أذهب لأقف مع أهله ... ونحاول أن نصل إلى شيء إيجابي ... وقبل أن أودعه سألته : هل تريد شيئاً ؟ ... قال : أمي وأبي أمانة في عنقك ... فقلت له : وهل توصيني بأمي وأبي يا فهد... لا عليك سوف أطلب منهم الإكثار من الدعاء وأخبر والدتك بأنك بصحة جيدة وسوف نحاول إعادتك الى المنزل !!   

ذهبت الى عائلة المقتول ... لم أجد ترحيباً ... كان كل شخص يحاول التهرب مني ... أيقنت أن الوقت ليس مناسباً لوجودي ... في اليوم التالي وفي الجامع الكبير صلينا على القتيل وذهبنا الى منزله لتقديم العزاء وبقيت طوال اليوم واليومين التاليين ... كنا نتحدث عن كل شيء وكنت أتطرق كثيراً إلى قصص القضاء والقدر ... وانتهت أيام العزاء فذهبت إلى والدي وطلبت منه أن يتدخل ... وشرحت له القضية ... كان يفهمها أكثر مني رحمه الله ... وبدأت المساومات ... هم يريدون القصاص ... ونحن نريد العفو ... كان كل يوم يمر كأنه الدهر فمصير فهد مجهول وتدخل كبار القوم  وعرضوا المبالغ ... فكان جوابهم دائماً ... نعطيكم ضعفها وأعيدوا لنا إبننا ... وهذه كلمة بحد ذاتها قاتلة !!  

صدر الحكم الشرعي بالقصاص من فهد ... على أن يؤجل حتى يبلغ الورثة ويعاد طلب العفو ... نقل فهد الى السجن العام وهو أكبر سجن بالرياض في ذلك الوقت ووضع في عنبر الدم وهو العنبر الأحمر المخيف ... كيف لا وعزرائيل يتجول داخل أروقته ... كيف لا ونزلائه لا يعرفون طعم النوم ... وخصوصاً ليلة الجمعة ... حيث يقضونها جالسين ... صامتين ... لا يقوون على إخراج الكلمة ... فقط عيونهم شاخصة ويتنفسون وبلا صوت !  

إقترب موعد الدراسة والعودة الى الجامعة في أمريكا ... كنا نذهب الى بيروت وثم الى لندن وبعدها إلى نيويورك ... أوصيت أبي بالقضية فنهرني رحمه الله بأن لا أوصيه على واجب يقوم به ... ذهبت إلى هناك وجمعت كل متعلقات فهد واحتفظت بها لأعود بها في السنة القادمة .   

لم تقف محاولات والده ووالدي  ومحاولات الآخرين من كبار القوم وصغارهم ... كل شخص يحاول ولكن الشريعة السماوية هي التي تحكم .   

كانت الرسائل تصلني من والدي وكنت أكتب لفهد ... أوصيه بالصبر وبالأمل ...لم أعد في إجازة العام 1972م محاولة مني بتقليص مدة الدراسة ... وفي العام 1973م عدت متخرجاً ... من هناك أحمل شهادتي وثلاثة حقائب ... إثنتان لي وواحدة لفهد بها متعلقاته الشخصية ... لازلت أحتفظ بها حتى هذا اليوم .   

وبعد خمس سنوات توفي والد فهد وهو يمنى نفسه برؤية ابنه حراً  طليقاً ... توفي أبوه و ترك أماً مكلومة تصارع الزمن ووحيدة حطمت قلب كل من عرفها .   

انقضت السبعة عشر عاماً ... وها هم أبناء القتيل قد تجاوزوا العشرين والإبن الأصغر يتم الثامنة عشرة ونذهب إلى المحكمة ... ويسألهم الشيخ بعد أن أحضروا فهداً وأنا ووالدي ... كان فهد تجاوز الأربعين من عمره وقد أطال لحيته وبدأ الشعر الأبيض الكثيف يزاحم الشعر الأسود وبدأ العمر يزاحم المصير ...  

سأل الشيخ الفتيان الثلاثة ...وكانت نظراته تتجه صوب الفتى ذو الثمانية عشر عاماً وهو يؤشر على فهد قائلاً : قبل سبعة عشر عاماً هذا الرجل قتل والدكم وصدر حكم في حينه يقضي بإنزال الحكم الشرعي عليه وهو القصاص ... وتلا آية القصاص .. قال الله تعالى : (ولكم في القصاص حياة يا أؤلي الألباب) صدق الله العظيم ... وأضاف الشيخ : لقد تأجل الحكم لقصوركم باتخاذ قرار القصاص أو العفو ... وأريد منكم الآن أن تنطقوا بما اتفقتم عليه أو اختلفتم عليه ... وذكر لهم الشيخ عدداً من قصص العفو  التي حدثت داخل هذه المحكمة وسألهم : هل تعفون على من قتل والدكم ؟... أريد أن أسمع رأي كل واحدٍ منكم على حده ... وصمت الشيخ ..!!   

كان من أصعب المواقف التي قد يمر بها بشر ... خيم السكون على المكان ... وكلمات الحوقلة  يتمتم بها الجميع ... فقال الإبن الأكبر : يا فضيلة الشيخ ... نحن فقدنا عائلنا وواجهنا صعاب الحياة ونحن في سن مبكرة بين اليتم والحرمان ولا نتنازل عن الحكم الإلهي بحق من قتل والدنا . !!  

وجدت نفسي أندفع وبلا شعور وأتجه الى أكبرهم فصدني بكل قوة ... وقال أرجوك ... نحن نطلب حقاً لنا ... أعذرنا ل انستطيع ... وخرجوا من مكتب الشيخ ... كانت كلماتهم هذه كدوامة أدارت المكان بمن فيه ... أما فهد فلم يستطع الوقوف وانخرط بالبكاء ... ومثله فعل والدي وهو يمسك به ويحتضنه حتى سقط الإثنان على كرسي حديدي صدء داخل مكتب الشيخ ... لم أستطع الكلام من هول الصدمة ... جاء الجنود و أخذوا فهد وهو يمسك بأبي ولم يتركه ... أخذوه وهو مقيد بالأرجل والأيدي بسلاسل حديدية عائدين به الى السجن ... سألت الشيخ : وماذا بعد أيها الشيخ ... قال لي : سوف ترفع للتصديق ... قد تأخذ شهراً أو تزيد .   

وبعد شهرين ... وفي صباح يوم جمعة ... وإذا بمكالمة هاتفية من السجن تطلب حضوري العاجل ... ذهبت مصعوقاً لا أقوى على التفكير ... كل ما أريده هو أن أصل الى السجن ... وعند دخولي وجدت الضابط المناوب ولديه رجل بملابس مدنية ويحمل دفتراً ضخماً ولم أنتظر حيث قال الضابط ... هذا هو كاتب العدل ... جاء هنا وكتب فهد وصيته ... فقد تقرر تنفيذ الحكم اليوم ظهراً وحيث أنه أدرجك بوصيته وجب علينا إبلاغك ... لم أستطع أن أفتح فمي لعبرة أحبسها على مدى سيعة عشر عاماً ... فخرجت من غرفة الضابط وإنزويت بعيداً وبدأت البكاء ... بكيت بكاءً لم تبكه النساء ... بكيت بكاء أشد من بكاء أمه عليه ... فقد تعلقت بالأمل سبعة عشر عاماً ... وهاهو يتلاشى ... فقد أصبح كل شيء يأخذ مأخذ الجد ...   

أوصاني فهد بوالدته وأوصاني فهد بجثته بعد موته وأوصاني بالترحم عليه ... وأن أبر بوالدته ... وأن أطلب منها أن تصفح عنه لأنه خذلها .   

أصررت على مسئول السجن أن أرافقهم ... ووافق ... وركبت في مقدمة السيارة ... التي بها فهد ... كنت لا أرى شيئاً ولا أسمع سوى  صوت فهد من مؤخرة السيارة يطلب منى أن لا أنساه من الدعاء ... وأن أؤمن بالقضاء والقدر ... وأن أبر بولدته ... رددها كثيراً ... كان في أسمى حالات معنوياته التي عرفته بها ... كان يحفظ القرآن ويتلوه داخل السيارة .   

وصلنا الى الصفاة ... كانت بتصميمها السابق ... كان الشيخ يخطب الجمعة ... وجمهور من البشر في كل مكان ... لا أحد يعبأ ... لأداء الصلاة ... فالموقف ... لا تشرحه العبارة .   

دخلت السيارة وسط الحشد وكان هناك سيارات أخرى من كل جهة حكومية وهذا فهد في المؤخرة ... نزلت من السيارة ... وجلت ببصري لأستطلع المنظر ... فوقعت عيناي على القصـّاص ... وكان رجل عادي الجسم يمسك بسيف مذهب ... إقتربت من السيارة التي بها فهد فوجدته يصلي ... ونظرت حولي وإذا بالقصاص يطلب من الضابط أن يزوده برجلين لأنه سوف يذهب الى الصلاة ... فذهب القصاص ومعه رجلين ... بقيت واقفاً في الشمس المحرقة ... إنتهت الخطبة وإنتهت الصلاة وانا لم أتحرك ... وحضر القصـّاص مرة أخرى وقال لهم هل هو جاهز ؟ ... قالوا نعم ... قال لهم إربطوا عينية وأنزلوه . !  

يا إلهي شيء لا يصدق ... كل هذا يحدث أمام البصر ... وفتح الباب ... ومن سيارة الإسعاف أحضروا ... شريطاً لا صقاً وكمية من القطن ... خلعوا عنه الغترة ووضعوا القطن على عينيه وأداروا الشريط اللاصق وبطريقة عشوائية أجلسوا فهد على الأرض ... فكوا رباطه من الأرجل وأعادوا رباط يديه من الخلف وتقدم إليه شخص ولقنه الشهادتين ... ولما إبتعد بدأ أحد الرجال يقرأ بيان الإعدام الصادر بحق فهد من مكبر صوت خاص بسيارة الشرطة وكنت أنظر الى فهد وبعد ثواني من بداية قراءة البيان ... رأيت القصـّاص يأتي من خلف فهد ويرفع السيف فأدرت ظهري وأغمضت عيني وسمعت صوت صدور الجماهير المحتشدة بزفير واحد ... فأيقنت أن فهداً قد مات فأسرعت الى سيارة السجن وفتحت الباب الخلفي وأخذت غترة فهد وبدأت أشمها ببكاء كبكاء الطفل .   

عدت تعيساً الى المنزل وعم الحزن البيت كله وأفراده وأحضرنا والدة فهد وبقيت معنا في منزلنا ... كوالدة أخرى لنا ... نتقبل التعازي بما اصابنا وأصابها ... ونونس وحدتها حتى وافاها الأجل المكتوب في رمضان 1420هـ .   

رحمها الله ... ورحم فهد ... ورحم أموات المسلمين .. آمين آمين يا رب العالمين 



قصة واقعية أرسلها أحد أصدقاء موقع الشامسي

----------


## ابن مصر

نزعة خير في قلب مسلم


شاب كويتي من محافظة الجهراء .. مسرف على نفسه في شرب الخمر وارتكاب الفواحش.. يقضي إجازة الصيف في إحدى دول أوروبا الشرقية .. ومعروف لدى الناس أن الشيوعية التي حكمت المناطق الأوروبية أغرقتها الخمور وسعرها رخيص كرخص التراب.. فكان البعض من الخليج إلى المحيط إذا أرادوا المتعة الحرام .. ذهبوا الى هناك.   
وفي أحد الكباريهات أو البارات .. كانت الراقصة على المسرح تؤدي الواجب!!! (خوش واجب) وكان شلة من العرب من جنسيات عديدة يتحلقون على طاولة .. وفي هذه الدول تكثر المافيا .. ولهذا فإن العرب الأثرياء وتجار القمار يؤجرون حماية (بودي جارد) تتمثل برجل مفتول العضلات قوي البنيه يلازم سيده..   
وبينما كان العرب يتبادلون كؤوس الخمر .. كانت الراقصة ترقص وتتعرى على المسرح .. وكانت تستعرض أعلام الدول على جسدها العاري ، فمن علم أوروبي إلى علم أفريقي إلى علم آسيوي …. وفجأة قال الشاب لرفاقه .. يا جماعة ألا ترون معي كأن كلمة (الله) على جسد الرقاصة؟..وكان الشاب في نصف حالة سكر (يعني توه ما بعد طينها وارتفع كثير) فقال له زملائه .. نعم إنها ترقص بالعلم السعودي - قبحها الله - فقال الشاب هذا لا يجوز السكوت عليه وقام منتفضاً غاضباً وصعد إلى المسرح .. والرقاصة والجمهور يعتقدون أنه سيضع في فتحة صدرها دولارات كالعادة التي يمارسها الخمارين … وإذ به ومن غير مقدمات يصفعها كفاً وينتزع العلم منها ويقول الله اكبر… فما كان من رجال الحماية الخاصة بالراقصة إلا أن انهالوا عليه بالضرب واللكمات والركلات وهو متشبث بالعلم ، وهنا انتصر له أخواته العرب ومن معهم من حماية (رغم انهم مرتفعين ومؤجرين الدور العلوي من المخ) ودبت الفوضى وانتهى الأمر بصاحبنا الكويتي الى المستشفى مضرجاً بدمائه متشنجاً في أطرافه .. فلما أفاق واسترخى قليلاً كانت إحدى كفيه منقبضة بعنف فلما فتحها وجد فيها قطع من العلم السعودي وفيها جزء من كلمة التوحيد ( لا إله إلا الله ) …   
كانت هذه الغيرة الصادقة وهذا الحادث العنيف منعطفاً حاداً في حياة الشاب مما جعله يطلق دنيا الفساد وينتبه إلى نفسه ويرجع إلى ربه فتاب وأناب ولله الحمد.   
أقول إنه موقف مشرف يدل على النزعة الخيرة التي هي في نفوس جميع الناس حتى المسرفين على أنفسهم أما آن أن يبعث الإنسان منا هذا الدفين الإيماني ليعيش حياة نظيفة.. ؟!  


من مقال للكاتب والشيخ محمد العوضي

----------


## ابن مصر

لأنها قالت : لا إله إلا الله

‏هذه قصة ماشطة بنات فرعون وهي التي تمشط شعورهم وكانت امرأة مؤمنة لها خمسة أبناء ..   
في مرة من المرات كانت الماشطه تمشط لبنات فرعون فسقط منها المشط فقالت الماشطه : الله اكبر !  

قالت ابنة فرعون : الله هو ابي !!  

فقالت الماشطه: الله هو الذي خلقك وخلقني وخلق أباكِ ..  

ذهبت البنت إلى أبيها فرعون وأخبرته بما حدث من أمر هذه الماشطة فأمر فرعون بهذه المرأة وأبنائها فأتوا بهم جميعاً وأمر خدمه أن يضعوا زيتاً في حلة كبيرة ويغلوها ويجعلوا النار مشتعلة من تحتها ..   

فقال فرعون للماشطه : من ربك ؟  

قالت : ربي هو الذي خلقك وخلقني وخلق الناس جميعا   

فكرر عليها السؤال وهي عند إجابتها ..  

فأمر فرعون حارسه بأخذ أكبر أبنائها وهو يسحبه وهو متعلق بأمه وينظر لها وهي تبكي وهو يبكي وإخوانه يبكون وينظرون الى الام ..  

قال فرعون لها : إن لم تؤمني بي فسأرمي بإبنك !  

وسألها من ربك :فقالت ربي الذي خلقني وخلقك وخلق الناس جميعاً ..   

فأخذ ابنها ورماه في الزيت والام ترى وإخوانه يرون المنظر .. وها هي عظامه تطفو على سطح الزيت !!  

ومن ثم سألها نفس السؤال : من ربـــك ؟؟  

فأبت المرأة أن تغير قولها وقالت : ربي هو الذي خلقك وخلقني وخلق الناس جميعا !!  

فأخذ الابن الثاني وزجه في الزيت وما هي إلا لحظات وتطفو عظامه على سطح الزيت فتختلط عظام الابن الاول بالثاني .. والام والاخوه يرون المنظر !!  

وأعاد فرعون سؤاله من جديد على هذه المرأة وهي مصرة عند رأيها فأخذ الثالث وزجه في الزيت وإذا بعظامه تختلط بعظام اخوته !!  

وكذلك الرابع ..  

أما الخامس فكان رضيعا تحمله امه ..   

فكرر السؤال فقالت ربي هو الذي خلقني وخلقك وخلق الناس جميعا ..  

فأخذ الطفل وهو في حضنها فرمى بذلك الجسم الصغير في الزيت وما هي لحظه والا عظامه تطفو مع بقية عظام اخوته ..  

فقال لها : من ربك ؟  

فقالت : ربي هو الذي خلقك وخلقني وخلق الناس جميعاً !!  

أمــــر عندها فرعون حارسه فأخذ المرأة المؤمنة المحتسبة وزجها بهذا الزيت !!  

يال روعة إيمانها .. ضحت بأبنائها الخمسه وبنفسها من أجل كلمة التوحيد !  

عندما أعرج النبي المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى السماء وفي صعوده اشتم رائحه جميله فقال : ما هذه الرائحه ؟؟  

فقيل له هذه ماشطة بنات فرعون وأبنائها ..

----------


## ابن مصر

عندما احترق صديقي

‏يـقــول صـاحـب الـقـصـة :   
كـنا ثـلاثـة من الأصدقـاء 00 يـجـمـع بـيـنـنـا الـطـيـش والعـبـث ! كلا 00 بـــل أربـعـة فـقـد كـان الشـيـطان رابعـنا00   
فـكـنا نـذهـب لاصطـيـاد الـفـتـيـات الساذجات بالكلام المعسول ونـسـتـدرجهـن إلى المزارع البعـيـدة 00   
وهـناك نـفـاجأ بأننا قـد تحولـنا إلى ذئاب لا نرحم تـوسلاتـهـن بعـد أن ماتـت قـلـوبـنـا ومات فـيـنا الإحساس !!!   
هـكـذا كـانـت أيامنـا وليـالـيـنـا في الـمزارع 00في المخـيـمات والسيــارات وعـلى الشــاطــــئ !!!   
إلــــــــى أن جــــــــاء الـيـــــوم الــــذي لا أنـــســــاه !!!   

ذهـبـنـا كـالـمعـتـاد للـمـزرعـة 00 كـان كـل شـيء جـاهـزاً 0 الـفـريسـة لـكل واحـد منا 00 الـشراب الـملـعـون 00   
شيء واحد نسيـناه هـو الطعام 0 وبعـد قليل ذهب أحدنا لشراء طعام العشاء بسيارته0 كانت الساعة السادسة تقريباً 0   
عـنـدما انـطلـق00 ومرت الساعات دون أن يـعـود00 وفي العاشـرة شعرت بالـقـلـق عـلـيـه00 فانـطـلـقـت بسيارتي   
أبــحــث عــنـه 00 وفـي الـطــريـق شاهــدت بـعـض ألـسـنــة الـنــــــار تـنــدلـــع عـلـى جـــانـبـي الــطــريـق !!!!!!   
وعـنـدما وصلـت فـوجـئـت بأنها سـيـارة صديقي والـنــــار تـلـتهـمها وهي مقـلـوبة على أحـد جانـبـيـها 00   
أسرعـت كالمجنون أحاول إخراجه من السيارة المشتعـلة ، وذهـلـت عـنـدما وجـــدت نصف جســده وقــد تــفـحــم تماماً 0   
لـكن كان ما يـزال على قـيـد الحياة فـنـقـلـتـه إلى الأرض 00   
وبـعـد دقـيـقـة فـتح عـينيه وأخذ يهذي 00الـنار00الـنار   
فقررت أن أحمله بسيارتي وأسرع به إلى المستشفى لـكـنـه قال بـصــوتٍ بــــاكٍ : لا فائـــــــــدة 0   
لن أصـل ، فـخـنـقـتـني الدموع وأنا أرى صديقي يموت أمامي 00   
وفـوجـئـت بـه يصرخ : مـاذا أقـول لـه 00 مـاذا أقول له ؟   
نـظـرت إليـه بدهشـة وسـألـتـه: مَــــــــــــــــنْ هــــــــــــــو ؟   
قال بصوت كأنه قادم من بئر عميق: الـلـــــــــــه 000   
أحسست بالـرعـب يجـتـاح جسـدي ومشـاعـري ، وفجـأة أطـلـق صرخة مـدويـة 0 ولــفــظ آخــر أنـفـاسـه 00  
ومضت الأيام 00لكن صورة صديقي الـراحــل وهــو يصرخ والـنار تـلـتـهـمه 00 مـاذا أقـول لـه 00 مـاذا أقـول لـه ؟!   
لا تـفارقـني ووجـدت نفسي أتساءل : وأنا 000 مــاذا أقــول لـــه ؟ فاضت عـيـناي واعـتـرتـني رعـشة غـريـبة00   
وفي نفس الوقت سمعت المؤذن ينادي لـصلاة الـفـجـر0 اللـــــه أكــبر00 فأحسست أنـه نـداء خاص بي يدعـوني لأســدل الستـار على فـترة مظـلـمة مـن حـياتـي00 يـدعـوني إلى طـريـق النـور والهـدايـة 00 فاغـتسلـت وتوضأت وطهرت جسدي من الـرذيلـة الـتي غـرقـت فيها لسنوات 00 وأديت الصـلاة ومن يومها لم تـفـتـني فـريضة 0000   
فالـحـذر الـحـذر مـن الـوقـوع في المعاصي والـذنـــوب فـإنـها واللــــــــــــه عبــرة 00   
ولـنـكـن نحن ذلك الشـاب المتعـظ من هـذه القـصة ولـنقـلها دائماً مـاذا نقول لله عـندما نرتـكب أي خطأ أو معصية   
مـاذا أقول له لـعـلـك تـجــد الإجــــابة الشافية 0

----------


## ابن مصر

ضاعت بسبب التلفون

‏أحكي لكم قصة قد سمعتها قبل أيام عن فتاة ضيعت حياتها بسبب سوء استعمالها الهاتف !!  
تقول المسكينة : تعرفت على شاب من خلال الهاتف حيث أنه اتصل ليسأل عن منزل فلان ، فقلت له أن الرقم خطأ وألنت له صوتي وأظهرت له الكلام الحسن (انتبهوا حتى تتعرفوا كيف أن مخاطبة الرجال بالقول اللين ماذا تفعل في قلوبهم)   

تقول : ما كان منه إلا أنه اتصل ثانية وثالثة ورابعة ... وبدأت علاقاتي معه ، ادعى بأنه يحبني وأن حبه شريف (كيف يكون شريف وقد خالف الله ورسوله) ..   

يا لها من فتاة مسكينة وبائسة خدعت بمعسول الكلام ، زين لها الشيطان ما يشين ويكلح الوجه - تواعدا وتقابلا أكثر من مرة - الرسائل - المكالمات الهاتفية - المقابلات سرا سنوات من عمرها قضتها مع هذا الذئب نعم الذئب !!  

قال لها بعد ذلك مكنيني من نفسك فلا يهم ان كان ذلك الشيء سيتم الآن أو بعد حين لأننا سنتزوج ،تحركت بواعث الايمان عندها وتحرك الضمير واستيقظ بعد طول الغفلان ..  

قالت : أول الزواج - الدين - الأهل - النار - الناس  الشرف - البكارة - العار .   
قال : إن لم تمكنيني من نفسك فضحتك فمعي أدلة ضدك مكالماتك كلها مسجلة عندي أسرارك وأسرارأهلك.....   

عاشت المسكينة في جحيم خلقته لنفسها، ماذا وبماذا رجعت . . بالذلة والمهانة، هذه قصة وهذه ضحية من ضحايا كثيرات :أعلموا أخواتي المسلمات أن الرجل الاجنبي عنك كألذئب وأنت مثل النعجة ففري عنه فرار النعجة من الذئب   

الذئب لا يريد من النعجة إلا لحمها، فالذي يريده منك الرجل أعز عليك من اللحم عند النعجة وشرا عليك من الموت على النعجة . يريدون منك أعز شيء عليك -   

عفافك الذي به تشرفين وتفتخرين لم وبه تعيشين وحياة البنت التي فجعها الرجل بعفافها أشد عليها بمئة مرة من الموت على النعجة التي فجعها الذئب بلحمها .   

هذه هي المرأة اليوم تستهتر بعرضها وتعرض نفسها للمهالك وتقول أنا قادرة على أحمي نفسي واصون عرضي .   

تلطخ شرفها وشرف أهلها وسمعتها وسمعة أهلها ولا تبالي ولا تندم إلا حين لا ينفع الندم ولا يقتصر الأمر على الهاتف ولكن يشمل الرسائل والمقابلات وتزداد الفتن يوما بعد يوم .. وبهذا فإن  بناتنا اليوم يرمين بانفسهن إلى التهلكة وإلى النار غير مباليات رغبة فى إرضاء شهواتهن ولو كان على حساب الدين .

----------


## ابن مصر

لا ينسى الله أحداً

‏روي أن امرأة دخلت على داود عليه السلام فقالت : يا نبي الله ربك ظالم أم عادل ، فقال داود: ويحك يا امرأة هو العدل الذي لا يجور، ثم قال لها ما قصتك؟   
قالت: أنا أرملة عندي ثلاث بنات أقوم عليهن من غزل يدي فلما كان أمس شدّدت غزلي في خرقة حمراء و أردت أن أذهب إلى السوق لأبيعه و أبلّغ به أطفالي فإذا أنا بطائر قد انقض عليّ وأخذ الخرقة والغزل وذهب، و بقيت حزينة لا أملك شيئاً أبلّغ به أطفالي ...   
فبينما المرأة مع داود عليه السلام في الكلام وإذا بالباب يطرق على داود فأذن بالدخول وإذا بعشرة من التجار كل واحد بيده : مائة دينار فقالوا : يا نبي الله أعطها لمستحقها.   
فقال لهم داود عليه السلام ما كان سبب حملكم هذا المال؟   
قالوا يا نبي الله كنا في مركب فهاجت علينا الريح و أشرفنا على الغرق فإذا بطائر قد ألقى علينا خرقة حمراء و فيها غزل فسدّدنا به عيب المركب فهانت علينا الريح و انسد العيب و نذرنا لله أن يتصدّق   
كل واحد منا بمائة دينار و هذا المال بين يديك فتصدق به على من أردت !!  
فالتفت داود عليه السلام إلى المرأة و قال لها : رب يتجر لكِ في البر والبحر و تجعلينه ظالماً، و أعطاها الألف دينار و قال: أنفقيها على أطفالك !!

----------


## ابن مصر

عندما تموت الرحمة في قلب الأب

‏الأب كلمة خفيفة على اللسان ولكنها ثقيلة بالمعنى ، فالأب رمز العائلة هو راعيها وسيدها وهو عمود البيت ، الأب هذا الرجل العظيم فلا يعرف قدره وقيمته إلا من فقده ، وهو الحضن الدافيء والملجأ الآمن ، ولكن ماذا لو كان هذا الحضن بارد برودة الثلج ، وهذا الملجأ أمنه كأمن اليهود ، ماذا لو كان هذا الرمز مشتت شمل عائلته ، وماذا لو كان هو معذبهم وسبب ألمهم هذه قصة مؤلمة أرويها لكم حدثت هنا في المملكة وأبطال هذه القصة أعرفهم جيدا.   
تبدأ الحكاية بخطبة شاب لابنة عمه وطبعا فرح العم بهذا النسب كثيرا لأن عندنا اعتقادا أن مافيه أحد يصون البنت ويرعاها مثل ولد عمها وطبعا تم الزواج وسط سعادة الأهل. ولكن بعد فترة أحست الفتاة بأن هذا الزوج لم يكن هو الزوج الذي طالما تمنته ، بل كان رجل تافه ومريض ولا يتحمل المسؤلية.   
حاولت الفتاه تقويم ابن عمها ولكنها لم تستطيع وحاولت الصبر عليه حتى لاتغضب أهلها وعاشت معه ، ولكن وبعد أن كثر الأبناء وأصبح لديها أربعة أولاد ولدان وبنتان زادت المشاكل كثيرا ، أصبح يغضب لأتفه الأسباب أصبحت الحياة معه لا تطاق ، وخافت الفتاة على أولادها من هذا الجو المليء بالمشاكل فطلبت الطلاق ، وبعد إصرار منها ومن أهلها وافق الزوج على الطلاق مكرها وتم الطلاق ، ولكن لم تنتهي معاناة هذه الفتاة بل بدأت عندما قام زوجها بأخذ أولادها ضاربا بعرض الحائط كل توسلاتها له ورجاء عمه وأولاد عمه بتركهم عند أمهم ولكن رفض وأصر على تعذيبها بأخذهم منها.   
وبعد انتهاء العدة خطبها شاب آخر وافق والدها وأهلها وتم الزواج وعندما علم الزوج السابق بموعد الزواج قام بإرسال ابنتها الصغرى ذات الأربع سنوات إليها ليس رحمة ولاشفقة بل حسد وغيرة ، وعادت إليها أولى فلذات أكبادها أما الآخرون فبقوا عنده ولكي يزيد في تعذيبها تزوج بأخرى وجعل أولاده خدما لها.   
كانت هذه الزوجة الثانية مثال حي لزوجة الأب القاسية ، كانت تعامل الأولاد بمنتهى الوحشية ، فتجعلهم كالخدم يقومون بتنظيف البيت ومن يعصي تقوم بضربه لدرجة أنها كانت تضربهم بخرطوم الماء أو سلك التليفون وعند الساعة العاشرة مساء تقوم بادخال الفتاة التي مازالت طفلة في الثامنة من عمرها إلى غرفتها وتضع لها حوض مليء بالماء وتقفل عليها الباب بالمفتاح وكذلك تفعل بأخويها نادر (12 سنه) ومحمد(10 سنوات ) ، فتقفل الباب حتى اليوم التالي ، ولكم أن تتخيلوا أطفال صغار يحبسون طوال الليل بعد أن كانوا ينامون هانيئين في أحضان أمهم ويعيشون دائما في رعب وخوف من أن يخطئون أو يقصرون.   
كل هذا يحدث تحت نظر والدهم وعلمه ورضاه ومساعدته أيضا وعاش هؤلاء الأطفال في جحيم وأصبح والدهم هو عدوهم الأول وسبب تعاستهم ، ولكن بعد فترة أراد الله لهم أن يرتاحوا من ذلك العذاب حتى وإن كان هناك بعض الخسائر ففي ذات يوم وكان يوم خميس قامت زوجة الأب وكعادتها بإقفال الأبواب على الأولاد ولكن عند الساعة الثانيه عشرة لم يستطيع محمد ذو العشرة أعوام تحمل الألم فقد كان يريد الذهاب إلى الحمام (أكرمكم الله) ولم يستطيع منع نفسه حتى يأتي الصباح فقام بطرق الباب وبعد حوالي الربع ساعه جاءت زوجة الأب غاضبة وفتحت الباب وهي تصرخ : (وجع انشاء الله وش عندك أزعجتنا) محمد : أبي الحمام يا خالة .   
زوجة الأب : حمام بس وأزعجتنا لك ساعة عشان حمام وهذا وشوله أنا حاطته (أشارت إلى حوض الماء) ثم قامت بركل محمد ركلة قوية على بطنه ثم بصقت عليه وأقفلت الباب وعادت إلى زوجها أما محمد فضل طوال ساعة كاملة ممسك ببطنه ويصرخ ويبكي من شدة الألم وأخوه نادر يحاول تهدئته ، وبعد فترة هدأ محمد واستسلم للنوم فحضنه أخوه نادر وناما بسلام ، وعند الساعة الثانية والنصف ليلا استيقظ نادر على صوت أخيه محمد وهو يناديه : نادر نادر بطني ما عاد أقوى بطني بأموت ، سمى عليه نادر وحاول تهدئته مرة أخرى ولكن هيهات ، ثم فجأة سكت محمد ثم نظر إلى أخيه نادر وابتسم ابتسامة رائعة وقال له : نادر أنا أحبك وأحب خواتي وأمي بس أبوي ما أحبه ، ثم حضن أخاه وشخصت عيناه ، نعم مات محمد وكاد نادر أن يجن بعد أن تأكد أن أخاه مات بين يديه ، فماذا تتوقعون من هذا الصبي ذو الأثنى عشر ربيعا ، لقد قام بفعل لا يفعله بعض الرجال ، فقد أغمض عيني أخيه ثم قام وأخذ الماء الذي تضعه لهم تلك البومة وغسل أخاه !! نعم غسله كما علمهم الأستاذ ثم قام بلفه بغطاء السرير ظنا منه أن هذه هي طريقة التكفين الصحيحة ثم وجهه للقبلة وصلى عليه صلاة الميت كما تعلمها.  
بعد أن انتهى توجه إلى الباب وضل يطرقه من الساعة الثالثة فجرا إلى ظهر اليوم التالي ، استيقظت زوجة ابيه على صوت طرقه للباب فأيقظت والدهم وهي تقول : عيالك ما خلوني أنام طول الليل ، أزعجوني يطقون الباب ، قم سكتهم وإلا والله لأذبحهم ، قام الوالد غاضبا واتجه إلى غرفة أولاده وفتح الباب بغضب وقال : هاه وش تبون ؟؟ نظر إليه نادر وقد ذهب لون وجهه وقال : يبه مات محمد. الأب : وشو ؟؟ نادر : مات محمد ، توجه الأب مسرعا إلى ولده وقلبه ولمسه فإذا هو بارد كالثلج ، حمله وذهب به إلى أقرب مستشفى وهناك أخبره الطبيب أن ابنه قد مات قبل تسع ساعات بسبب انفجار المثانة عندها كاد الأب أن يجن ولكم أن تتخيلوا حال أمه عندما عرفت بموته وهي بعيدة عنه. عندها أمر العم ابن أخيه إن لم يعد بقية الأولاد إلى أمهم فسيبلغ أنه هو وزوجته سبب موت محمد ولخوفه الشديد هو وزوجته سلمهم (نادر وأخته) ولكن بعد أن كانوا محطمين ، مارأيكم بهذا الأب الذي ليس لديه ذرة عطف لاهو ولا زوجته المتوحشة؟؟؟   
والله يا إخواني هذي قصة حقيقة حصلت لأحد أقاربي ووالله إني شفت أثر الضرب على ظهر نادر وأخته وتكلمو معي وقصوإلي قصتهم وهم شبه مجانين .. ومااقول إلا الله يسامح أبوهم وزوجته ، إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.

----------


## ابن مصر

الذي أنقذ ابني من النار

‏‏هي قصة شاب كان مع فتاة يصاحبها ويصادقها فإذا بهذا الشاب يأتيه من ينصحه ويذكره .. في أحد الأيام جاءه في الشارع ووجده معها فقرر أن ينصحه وينصحها فإذا بالفتاة تهرب ثم يقف أمام هذا الشاب ثم ( يكمل صاحب القصة ) فيقول :  
أخذت أنصحه وأذكره في الله جل وعلى وأعظه وأذكره بالموت وأنه قريب وبالساعة وأن أولها عظيم يقول وإذا بحديثي ما ينتهي إلا والعينان تدمعان وقد ذرفت عيناه الدموع ..  

يقول فلما إنتهيت من الحديث أخذت رقم هاتفه وأعطيته رقمي ثم ذهبت وذهب ، وبعد أسبوعين وأنا أقلب أوراقي إذا بي أقرأ رقمه فاتصلت عليه وكان في الصباح وسلمت عليه ..  

قلت له : يا فلان أتعرفني؟  

قال : وكيف لا أعرف الصوت الذي كان سبباً لهدايتي ..  

فقلت : الحمدالله  

قلت : يا فلان كيف حالك ؟  

قال : منذ تلك الكلمات وأنا بخير وأنا في سعادة أصلي وأذكر الله عز وجل ..  

فقلت : لابد أن أزورك اليوم ..  

قال : حياك الله  

قلت : سوف آتيك بعد العصر  

وعندما صليت العصر جائني ضيوف فأخروني عن الموعد فلما جاء الليل قلت لابد أن آتيه لو تأخرت في الموعد ، أتيت في الليل وطرقت الباب فخرج لي شيخ كبير فقلت له : أين فلان؟؟  

قال : من تريد ؟؟؟  

قلت :أريد فلان !!  

قال : من ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  

قلت : فلان  

قال : للتو قد دفناه في المقبرة ( للتو قد دفناه في المقبرة)  

فقلت : لا يمكن!!! قد كلمته اليوم في الصباح!!!!!!!!!!!  

قال : صلى الظهر ثم نام في القيلولة وقال أيقظوني لصلاة العصر فجئنا نوقظه فإذا هو جثة هامدة وإذا نفسه قد فاضت إلى مالك الملك ...  

ثم قال لي : ومن أنت؟  

قلت : تعرفت إلى ابنك قبل أسبوعين ..  

قال : أنت الذي كلمته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  

قلت : نعم أنا  

قال : دعني أقبل رأسك !!  

قلت : لا  

قال : دعني أقبل الرأس الذي أنقذ ابني من النار !!

----------


## ابن مصر

المسلم الصغير

‏‏الطفل الأمريكي المسلم درس الإسلام في السادسة وأشهره في الثامنة حيث أحضرت له أمه كتباً عن كل الأديان وبعد قراءة متفحصة قرر أن يكون مسلماً وقال كذلك : أريد أن أصبح مصوراً لأنقل الصورة الصحيحة عن المسلمين !!  
وقررت أمه منذ البداية أن تتركه ليختار دينه بعيداً عن أي تأثيرات عائلية أو اجتماعية .. وما أن تعلم القراءة والكتابة حتى أحضرت له كتباً عن كل الأديان السماوية و غير السماوية ... وبعد قراءة متفحصة ، قرر ألكساندر أن يكون مسلما ، وقد شغف حباً بهذا الدين لدرجة أنه تعلم الصلاة،, وتعرف على كثير من الأحكام الشرعية ، وقرأ التاريخ الإسلامي ، وتعلم الكثير من الكلمات العربية ، وبناء على قراءاته قرر أن يكون اسمه الجديد "محمد عبد الله تيمناً بالرسول الذي أحبه منذ نعومة أظفاره.   

عند سؤاله : ما هو الشيء الذي جذبك للإسلام؟ لماذا اخترت الإسلام دون غيره ؟   

سكت لحظة ثم أجاب : ( لا أدري ، كل ما أعرفه أنني قرأت عنه وكلما زادت قراءتي أحببته أكثر) ..  

وعند سؤاله : هل صمت رمضان؟  

ابتسم وقال نعم لقد صمت رمضان الماضي كاملاً والحمد لله .. وهي المرة الأولى التي أصوم فيها ، لقد كان صعباً وخاصة في الأيام الأولى .. ثم أردف : لقد تحداني والدي أنني لن أستطيع الصيام، ولكني صمت ولم يصدق ذلك ..!!  

ما هي أمنيتك؟  

أجاب بسرعة : عندي العديد من الأمنيات .. أتمنى أن أذهب إلى مكة المكرمة وأقبل الحجر الأسود !!  

وبسؤاله : لقد لاحظت اهتمامك الكبير بالحج .. هل هناك سبب لذلك؟  

تدخلت أمه و لأول مرة لتقول "إن صور الكعبة تملأ غرفته, بعض الناس يظن أن ما يمر به الآن هو نوع من الخيال ، نوع من المغامرة التي ستنتهي يوماً ما ، ولكنهم لا يعرفون أنه ليس جاداً فقط ، بل إن إيمانه عميق لدرجة لا يحسها الآخرون .. علت الابتسامة وجه محمد عبد الله و هو يرى أمه تدافع عنه ، ثم أخذ يشرح لها الطواف حول الكعبة وكيف أن الحج هو مظهر من مظاهر التساوي بين الناس كما خلقهم ربهم بغض النظر عن اللون والجنس والغنى والفقر.   

وتتوالى الأسئلة على المسلم الصغير ..  

ما هي أمنياتك الأخرى؟  

أتمنى أن تعود فلسطين للمسلمين أرضهم وقد اغتصبها الإسرائيليون منهم.  

و هل لديك أمنيات أخرى؟  

أمنيتي أن أتعلم اللغة العربية و أحفظ القرآن الكريم.  

هل تصلي في المدرسة؟  

نعم ، وقد اكتشفت مكاناً سرياً في المكتبة أصلي فيه كل يوم.  

حان وقت صلاة المغرب .. فنظر إلى قائلاً: هل تسمح لي بالأذان؟ .. ثم قام وأذّن ..

----------


## ابن مصر

أسكتوا ذلك الكلب

‏‏جنازة لشاب وسيم جدا مات بالسكتة القلبية .. ينزل شقيقه الملتزم القبر يضعه في لحده ودموعه تنحدر على خديه كم هي صعبة تلك اللحظة .. يكشف عن وجه أخيه فتجف دموعه وتتملكه الرهبة ماذا أرى مستحيل أن يكون هذا أخي    
يسرع في دفنه و يقف لتلقي التعازي ولكنه لم يكن حاضر القلب و الفكر ..  
النساء كلهن يبكين شبابه إلا واحدة  إنها زوجته  يرن جرس الهاتف ثم تطلب إحدى السيدات من الزوجة التحدث مع أخ زوجها ..   
الأخ : عظم الله أجرك..   

الزوجة ببرود : أجرنا وأجرك ..  

الأخ ( بعد أن لاحظ هذا البرود) هناك أمر غريب حدث في المقبرة وأريد تفسيرا له منك..   

الزوجة: ماذا حصل ؟  

الأخ: عندما كشفت عن وجه أخي وجدته يشبه وجه .. يصمت ..  

الزوجة باستعجال: وجه ماذا أخبرني ..!؟؟!  

الأخ : كان وجهه يشبه وجه الكلب هل لديك تفسير ؟؟  

الزوجة : أخوك لم يصلي لله ركعة ولم يتقبل مني النصح بل كان يضربني إن نصحته والأهم من ذلك أنه كلما سمع الأذان صرخ مستهزئا : أسكتوا ذلك الكلب !!

----------


## ابن مصر

نومة العروس المطمئنة

‏‏فوجئ جعفر ريحان شقيق الشهيدين القساميين محمد وعاصم ريحان من بلدة تل جنوب غرب نابلس لدى فتح قبر الشهيد محمد بعد مرور مائة يوم على استشهاده في يوم 18/2/2002 وأثناء محاولة العائلة والأهالي تجهيز القبر لبناء ضريحه وضريح الشهيد القسامي ياسر عصيدة من كتائب القسام فوجئوا برائحة المسك المعطرة تفوح بعبقها من الجثمان لدى رفع بلاط القبر.   
ويقول جعفر إن هناك أمرا أكثر غرابة وهو أنه لمس دم الشهيد فوجده لا زال ساخنا ونائم نومة العروس المطمئنة وانه فكر بإيقاظه من نومه.   

ويضيف جعفر" رأيت عرقه على جبينه ومسحته بيدي أمام ذهول الناس .. والأمر الأكثر غرابة وعجبا ودليل على كرامة الشهداء هو أن لحية الشهيد قد طالت أكثر من حجمها السابق بينما كان الأهالي يكبرون ويحمدون الله على كرامة الشهيد ..

----------


## ابن مصر

سبحان الذي لا ينسى أحداً

‏‏يقول أحد الصالحين :   
رأيت عصفوراً يأتي بلحم ويذهب إلى نخلة بالصحراء ، فتبعته فوجدته كل يوم يأخذ من المزبلة لحماً وخبزاً ويذهب به ويضعه في تلكم النخلة ، فصعدت لأرى ماذا في النخلة 00 وعهدي بالعصفور أنه لا يعشعش في النخل ، فرأيت حية عمياء كلما أتى هذا العصفور بهذا اللحم فتحت فاها وأكلت منه ..  

لا إله إلا الله .. وما من دابة في الأرض إلا على الله رزقها .. فسبحان الله العظيم لا ينسى أحداً من خلقه .. سبحان الله ..

----------


## ابن مصر

أسلم وبعدها مات

‏‏في مشهد أغرب من الخيال توفي شاب فلبيني بعد أن أشهر إسلامه بثلاثة أيام .. ففي مكتب توعية الجاليات بالطائف اهتدى الشاب إلى نور الإسلام ونطق الشهادتين يوم الأربعاء وتعلم محاسن الدين الحنيف ومنها صوم يوم الإثنين والخميس وبالفعل صام يوم الخميس وخلال اليوم قرأ سوراً كثيرة من القرآن الكريم إلا أنه ودع الحياة فجأة في اليوم الذي يليه وهو يوم الجمعة أي بعد 48 ساعة من إسلامه .. وكان الشاب الفلبيني يعمل في إحدى المؤسسات ويحاول معرفة المزيد من تعاليم الدين الإسلامي حتى اعتنق الدين ومات على ملة الإسلام !!

----------


## ابن مصر

دعوة الثلث الأخير من الليل

‏‏ذكر التنوخي : أن أحد الوزراء في بغداد اعتدى على أموال امرأة عجوز هناك .. فسلبها حقوقها وصادر أملاكها .. ذهبت اليه تبكي وتشتكي من ظلمه وجوره .. فما ارتدع وما تاب وما أناب .. !!  
قالت : لأدعون الله عليك .. !  

أخذ يضحك منها باستهزاء ... وقال : عليك بالثلث الاخير من الليل ... وهذا لجبروته وفسقه يقول باستهزاء هكذا ..  

ذهبت وداومت على الثلث الاخير ... فما هو الا وقت قصير اذ عزل هذا الوزير وسلبت أمواله .. وأخذ عقاره ... ثم أقيم في السوق يجلد تعزيراً له على أفعاله بالناس .. فمرت به العجوز فقالت له : احسنت ... لقد وصفت لي الثلث الاخير من الليل فوجدته أحسن ما يكون !!  

يقول الله تعالى لعباده في الثلث الخير من الليل : ( هل من سائل فأعطيه .. هل من مستغفر فاغفر له .. هل من داع فأجيبه ) ..  

سبحان الله العظيم .. إنه عزيز ذو انتقام .. إنه ينصر المظلوم ويرد كيد الظالمين فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ..

----------


## ابن مصر

أما تخجل من الله ؟

‏‏يقول الراوي : كنت أتابع محاضرة قيمة للأستاذ عمرو خالد على أحد قنوات التلفزيون ، وكنت مشدودا مع حديثه الشائق عن التوبة والتائبين .. غير أن قضية محددة وردت في خاتمة الكلام ، كانت أشبه بمسك الختام بالنسبة لي ، هذه القضية استوقفتني طويلا ، بعد أن هزتني كثيرا ..   
طرح الأستاذ عمرو خالد القيام بتجربة وأخذ يؤكد أن لها ما بعدها في استجاشة الرغبة الشديدة في التوبة والإقبال على الله .. وقررت أن اقدم على هذه الخطوة ، وانفردت بنفسي في حجرتي وأحضرت ورقتين وقلماً ، وكتبت في رأس الأولى : قائمة بنعم الله عليّ .. !!  

وكتبت في رأس الثانية : قائمة بما فعلت من معاصي وزلات وذنوب ..!   

وبدأت أكتب ما أتذكره من نعم الله علي في ذات نفسي ، فيما حولي مما تتعلق به حياتي ..   

وشرعت أكتب وأكتب ، وأنا أرى نعم الله تتوالد أمام عيني ، كلما كتبت نعمة تولدت عنها نعمة تتعلق بها ، أو تقوم عليها ، ومما كتبته :   

نعمة العقل .. والذاكرة .. والقدرة على التحليل واستخلاص النتائج .. والبراعة في عرض الأفكار .. وحسن الكلام والبيان الجيد المؤثر في كثير من الأحيان .. ومجرد اللسان نعمة كبرى .. ونعمة البصر .. وعدم الحاجة إلى استخدام نظارة نعمة أخرى .. ونعمة القراءة والكتابة .. وهكذا   

واكتملت الورقة الأولى ، ولم يكتمل شريط العرض لاستعراض نعم الله علي ..   

وسحبت ورقة أخرى ، وواصلت تدوين النعم ..   

نعمة الوجود أصلا .. نعمة الصحة والسلامة البدنية وكمال الأعضاء .. نعمة العلم ، والقدرة على التعليم .. نعمة الشم والسمع والحركة … الخ الخ …   

وإذا بي أقف عاجزاً بعد أن أكملت الورقة الثانية مما أتذكره من نعم الله ، ولقد رأيت نفسي أشبه بالغريق في خضم بحر عظيم ..   

واكتفيت بما كتبت وأنا أردد : ( وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ لا تُحْصُوهَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَغَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ) ..   

وانتقلت إلى القائمة الثانية وقلبي لحظتها قد بدأ يهتز وهو مملوء بشعور الحياء من الله ..   

وشرعت أكتب ما أتذكره مما عملت من ذنوب ومعاصي وزلات ، التي اغترفتها ولا أزال متلطخا بكثير منها ..   

وكذلك لم أنس أن أكتب ما ابتليت به من التقصير في الإقبال على الفرائض ، والتكاسل عنها ..   

ومما كتبته : خطايا باللسان كثيرة .. من غيبة وسخرية بالناس ، وكذب وهذر قول في سفساف الأمور .. وخطايا بالعين من نظر لا يحل إلى أمور لا يرضى عنها الله . . ومتابعة لساعات لما ضره أكثر من نفعه ... وخطايا بالأذن من سماع من كرهه الله ولا يحبه كالاستماع إلى الأغاني .. ومنها : صور كثيرة من عقوق الوالدين .. ونحو هذا كثير ..   

وكتبت وكتبت وكتبت ، وإذا بهذه الأخرى تتوالد كأنها الدود ، وهالني أني رأيت هذا الزحم من الهفوات والزلات والمخالفات ..   

وشرعت اسحب ورقة أخرى لأواصل رحلة البحث .. وإذا بي أمام قائمتين على طرفي نقيض تماماً .. !!  

أما الأولى فنعم منهمرة متدفقة تقوم عليها حياتي كلها ..   

نعم تغمرني من مفرق رأسي إلى أخمص قدمي ، ومن فوق ومن تحتي ، وفي من حولي مما يتعلق به أمري ، ومن لحظة ولادتي إلى يوم الناس هذا ..   

منحني كل ذلك بلا سؤال مني ، لعلمه هو بما ينفعني ..   

وأما الثانية : فقائمة يطأطئ لها الرأس حياء ..   

قائمة سوداء حالكة كلها خطايا وذنوب وآثام وزلات وهفوات وقصور وتقصير وجرأة على الله تعالى ..!   

ولم اشعر إلا بدمعات تنساب على خدي وأنا أعيد النظر متأملا هذه تارة وهذه تارة ، وتذكرت الحديث الشريف الذي يقول فيه الله سبحانه : إني والأنس والجن في نبأ عجيب .. أخلق ويعبد غيري ، وارزق ويُشكر سواي ، خيري إليهم نازل ، وشرهم إلى صاعد ، أتحبب إليهم بالنعم ، وأنا الغني عنهم ، و يتبغضون إليّ بالمعاصي ، وهم أحوج ما يكونون إليّ …   

عندها شعرت بموجة غامرة من الحياء تغمرني من الله سبحانه .. بل شعرت بهيجان مشاعر حب جارف لله جل جلاله .. وكيف لا يحبه قلبي وهو يتعامل معي على هذه الشاكلة العجيبة .. وأنا أتعامل معه على هذه الشاكلة الغريبة ..!!   

ودخلت معي نفسي في سلسلة عتاب ، ثم كانت القشة التي قصمت ظهر البعير !   

قفزت إلى ذهني خاطرة جعلتني أجهش بالبكاء .. تذكرت كيف أتعامل مع أبنائي ..   

كيف أني أرى بأني قائم بأمرهم كله ، ومن ثم فعليهم طاعتي ، وعدم مخالفتي وأني لا أتحمل ما يفرط منهم من مخالفات ، فأنزل بأحدهم عقابا يناسبه ..!   
بل أحيانا بما لا يناسبه !! وإنما هي فورة غضب عارمة !!   

وقلت لنفسي : فكيف لو عاملني الله بما أعامل به أبنائي ..!   

كيف لو عاقبني على كل مخالفة أقع فيها … إذن لأهلكني منذ زمن .. وأيقنت أن الله يحب عباده أشد من حب الوالدين لأبنائهما .!   

فكيف لا يحبه العباد سبحانه اشد الحب وأعلاه وأعظمه …!؟   

حقا ساعة خلوت فيها مع الله لأقوم بهذه التجربة ، لكنها كانت خير ساعات عمري .. لقد خرجت منها وقلبي يمور بمشاعر متباينة .. الخوف والرجاء والحياء والحب .. الخوف من سوء الخاتمة بسبب هذه الأوزار والآثام والهفوات والزلات .. والرجاء لأن من أنعم ابتداء ، سينعم انتهاء .. ومن أعطى بلا سؤال ، لن يبخل مع السؤال والإلحاح فيه ..   

والحياء من رؤية هذا الحشد من المعاصي والذنوب . في مقابل تلك النعم التي لا تزال تتوالى .. والحب لأنه يستحق أن يمتلئ القلب بحبه جل جلاله .. يا لها من ثمرات رائعة وجليلة أثمرتها تلك الجلسة مع الله ..   

وقد قال علماؤنا : أن ذرة من أعمال القلوب تعدل أمثال الجبال من أعمال الجوارح .. فلله الحمد رب العالمين ..   

ثم قلت وأنا أبتسم : وهذه وحدها من أعظم نعم الله علي .. وعندها خررت ساجدا وأنا أبكي ، وأنا أردد :   
املأ قلبي بحبك .. املأ قلبي بحبك .املأ قلبي بحبك .... يا رب .. يااااااااااااارب ... يااارب ..

----------


## ابن مصر

يذهب إلى المسجد زاحفاً

‏‏‏في الطريق إلى دبي ، توقف زوجي عند مسجد صغير لأداء صلاة العصر.. وبينما كنت جالسة في السيارة، لمحت شيئا ما يخرج من بين مجموعة البيوت الصغيرة المحيطة .. فمضى بعض الوقت إلى أن تبينت أن هذا الشيئ هو رجل يزحف باتجاه المسجد.. وكان هذا الرجل يضع صندلاً من المطاط في يديه ويزحف متوجهاً إلى المسجد لأداء صلاة العصر جماعة مع غيره من المصليين وكان هذا الرجل يجر الجزء الأسفل من جسده على الأرض الصلبة من تحته وقد كان العرق يتصبب على جسمه كاملا من أثر الحرارة الشديدة والتي قاربت المائة درجة فهرنهايتية .. ومع وصوله إلى سور المسجد كان كأنه يغرق في بحر من العرق وقد تلفح وجهه بالحمرة .. وقد مر به الكثير من المصلين في طريقهم إلى المسجد بطريقة تشير إلى تعودهم على رؤية هذا المنظر الغريب ثم إذا برجل يخرج من متجر مجاور ويمعن النظر فيه قبل أن يعود إلى داخل المتجر جالباً بعلبة مشروب بارد .. وفتح العلبة وأعطاها للرجل ثم جلسا لدقيقة يتحدثان في موضوع ما .. وقد سمعتهما حين عرض صاحب المتجر المساعدة على الرجل المقعد وتوصيله إلى المسجد ولكن دون جدوى حيث أصر المقعد على الزحف نجو المسجد بمفرده دون مساعدة .. ولقد كان المقعد حريصا على أن يبلغ المسجد في الوقت المناسب، لذلك استأذن صاحبه ومضى في زحفه المجهد نحو المسجد .. لم أره حين صعد الدرج ولم أتصور كيف يمكنني مساعدته ..  
لقد أجهشت في البكاء بعد رؤية هذا المنظر متذكرة حديث النبي عليه الصلاة والسلامحينما قال بما معناه أن أثقل الصلاة على المنافقين هي صلاة الفجر والعشاء، ولو علموا ما فيهما من خير لأتوهما حبواً ..  

هذا الرجل، الذي جاء حقاً زاحفاً إلى المسجد، لم يستثقل الصلاة بتاتا بل كان ذاهباً إلى المسجد وكأنه الجنة التي سيجد فيها الخير الدائم والنعمة الباقية وهكذا هم عباد الرحمن يمشون على الأرض معنا ويعيشون بيننا ولهم منزلة عظيمة عند الله سبحانه وتعالى .. أسأل الله أن يجزي كل المجتهدين في سبيله، وأن يعرفنا بضعف نفوسنا حينما نرى قوة مثل هذا الرجل الذي لم يخجل من الزحف نحو المسجد بينما يخجل البعض من دخوله !!

----------


## ابن مصر

إن الله عزيز ذو انتقام

‏‏يقول راوي القصة وهو أحد الصحفيين :   
عندما زرت ساحل العاج كانت البلاد تشهد مؤتمرا للمصالحة بين المسلمين والنصارى لرأب الصدع الذى خلفته الاحداث الدامية التى وقعت منذو عام ومثلت استثناء في تاريخ العلاقات بين الطرفين في بلاد تعد نموذجا لا بأس به للتعايش السلمي بين الطوائف في القارة الافريقية .. ولكن المسلمين كانوا يتداولون بألم كثير المآسي التى عانوها خلال هذه الاحداث التى افرزها الحقد الصليبي الاعمى ومن بين ماسمعته منهم قصة هذا الجندي النصراني الذى تجرى على دخول احد المساجد ثم جمع مابها من مصاحف ومزقها ثم اقدم على فعلة شنعاء ليدنس بها ما مزقه من تلك الصفحات الطاهرة فراح يبول عليها ، ولآنها صحفاً مطهرة فيها كتبا قيمة كما وصفها الله تعالى تكفل الله بحفظها فما أن وضعت الحرب اوزارها حتى بدأت تظهر اعراض اللعنة الالهية على هذا الجندي في عقله وبدنه ، واصيب بالجنون والهذيان وصار يسير في الشوارع بين الناس عرياناً ثم اصابه الله بأن جعل عضوه التناسلي الذى بال به على المصاحف يطول ويطول ويطول حتى اصبح يلامس الارض في منظر مقزز منفر جعله عبرة لمن يعتبر ولمن يهين كلام الله الكريم وماهى الا اسابيع وهو على هذا الحال حتى انتابته نوبة صرع فمات عريانا بهذا المنظر المقزز على قارعة الطريق ، لم اصدق القصة في حينها حتى اكدها اكثر من مصدر من بينهم شهود عيان وقد تناولت الصحافة بساحل العاج القصة وصورت الرجل وهو عريان ومنظره المقزز وهو يجر عضوه امامه وقد قدموا لي احدى هذه الصور مكتوب بجوارها باللغة الفرنسية المستخدمة في البلاد ( بدون تعليق ) .....   


ملحوظة : الصورة لدينا واضحة تماماً مصدقة للقصة العجيبة ولم ننشرها إحتراما لمشاعر المسلمين ان يصدموا بعورة الرجل العجيبة الغريبة ...!!  


المصدر جريدة المدينة 16-10-1422هـ

----------


## ابن مصر

تفاحة مسروقة تساوي ذهباً

‏‏‏‏دخل أحد السلف وهو ثابت بن النعمان أحد المزارع وكان جائعاً متعباً فشدته نفسه لأن يأكل وبدأت المعدة تقرقر فأطلق عينيه في الأشجار فرأى تفاحة فمد يده إليها ثم أكل نصفها بحفظ الله ورعايته ثم شرب من ماء نهر بجانب المزرعة ، لكن انتبه بعد ذلك من غفلته بسبب الجوع وقال لنفسه : ويحك كيف تأكل من ثمار غيرك دون استئذان وأقسم ألا يرحل حتى يدرك صاحب المزرعة يطلب منه أن يحلل له ما أكل من هذه التفاحة فبحث حتى وجد داره فطرق عليه الباب فلما خرج صاحب المزرعة استفسر عن ما يريد .. قال صاحبنا :" دخلت بستانك الذي بجوار النهر وأخذت هذه التفاحة وأكلت نصفها ثم تذكرت أنها ليست لي وأريد منك أن تعذرني في أكلها وأن تسامحني عن هذا الخطأ !!  
قال الرجل: لا أسامحك ولا أسمح لك أبداً إلا بشرط واحد !!  

قال صاحبنا : وما هو هذا الشرط ؟  

قال صاحب المزرعة :أن تتزوج ابنتي !!  

قال ثابت : أتزوجها ..  

قال الرجل : ولكن انتبه إن ابنتي عمياء لا تبصر ، وخرساء لا تتكلم ، وصماء لا تسمع ..  

وبدأ ثابت بن النعمان يفكر ويقدر أنعم بها من ورطة - ماذا يفعل؟ ثم علم أن الابتلاء بهذه المرأة وشأنها وتربيتها وخدمتها خير من أن يأكل الصديد في جهنم جزاء ما أكله من التفاحة وما الأيام وما الدنيا إلا أياماً معدودات، فقبل الزواج على مضض وهو يحتسب الأجر والثواب من الله رب العالمين.  

وجاء يوم الزفاف وقد غلب الهم على صاحبنا : كيف أدخل على امرأة لا تتكلم ولا تبصر ولا تسمع فاضطرب حاله وتمنى أن لو تبتلعه الأرض قبل هذه الحادثة ولكنه توكل على الله وقال : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .. ودخل عليها يوم الزفاف فإذا بهذه المرأة تقوم إليه وتقول له السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته فلما نظر إليها تذكر ما يتخيله عن الحور العين في الجنة.   

قال بعد صمت ما هذا ؟ إنها تتكلم وتسمع وتبصر فأخبرها بما قال عنها أبوها قالت : صدق أبي ولم يكذب !!   

قال أصدقيني الخبر ..  

قالت : أبي قال عني أنني خرساء لأنني لم أتكلم بكلمة حرام ولا تكلمت مع رجل لا يحل لي .. وإنني صماء لأنني ما جلست في مجلس فيه غيبة ونميمة ولغو .. وإنني عمياء لأنني لم أنظر إلى أي رجل لا يحل لي فانظر واعتبر بحال هذا الرجل التقي وهذه المراة التقية وكيف جمع الله بينهما !!

----------


## ابن مصر

ماتت في ثوب الزفاف

‏‏أشرقت الشمس باهتة من وراء الغبار الكثيف ، بعد ليلة طويلة من القصف الجائر .. وكانت الجدة في ركن من فناء البيت المبني بالحجر تُخيط ملابس ابنها .. والأم جلست على وعاء الغسيل تغسل الملابس .. وكانت الطفلة الصغيرة كريمة التي لم تتعدى الست سنوات من العمر تجري وتلعب في فناء المنزل .. تقف قليلاُ تتحدث مع نفسها ثم تركض وتقف على باب البيت تتلفت ثم تتجه ببصرها إلى تلك الجبال العالية التي كست قممها الثلوج .  
الأم: كريمة ...هيا ادخلي ..  

الطفلة: سانتظر أبي ..  

الأم: لن ياتي الان  

الجدة: هل تسمعين شيئاً ؟  

الأم بقلق: اسمع صوت طائرة ولكنه يبدو بعيداً  

وتتابع الأم:.. كريمة .. لاتقفي هكذا هيا أدخلي واغلقي الباب !  

الجدة: هل تظنين أنهم يعودون اليوم للقصف ؟  

الأم وهي تفرك الملابس بيديها… لاأدري ولكني أسمع صوت طائرة ..  

الجدة: هل مات أحد البارحة ؟  

الأم وهي مخفية دموعها عن الجدة: بيت كريم الدين.. كلهم ماتوا لم يبق أحد..  

الجدة: هل تسمعين شيئاً؟  

الأم: يبدو ان الصوت قد اقترب .. كريمة .. كريمة ..أغلقي الباب وتعالي ساعديني..خذي هذه الملابس انشريها هناك .....  

الطفلة راكضة للغرفة ..أختفت قليلاً وجاءت وبيدها ثوب زفاف أمها المزركش بالقصب الأم: أرجعي الثوب وتعالي ساعديني......  

الطفلة: هل ستلبسيني ثوبك يوم زواجي؟  

الأم ضاحكة: هل تفكرين في الزواج من الأن …أعدك إن شاء الله ولكن ألا نبحث عن الزوج أولاً ؟  

الطفلة: سأتزوج أبي  

الأم: هذا لا يجوز  

الطفلة: بل سأتزوجه ولن أتزوج أحد غيره… أليس هو زوجك .. سيكون أبي وزوجي  

الأم محاولة ان تُخفي قلقها : هيا أرجعي الثوب وخذي هذه الملابس وانشريها ..  

الجدة: هل تسمعين شيئاً؟  

الأم: يبدو أن الصوت قد اقترب … كريمة … كريمة أين ذهبتي ألا تأتي لتساعديني … ولكن الطفلة فاجأت أمها وهي قادمة إليها وقد ارتدت ثوب زفاف أمها..  

الأم بغضب: قلت لك أرجعي الثوب مكانه وتعالي ..  

الجدة : يبدو أني أسمع صوت طائرة ..  

الأم : أنها قريبة منا !!  

الجدة: دعينا ننزل للغرفة السفلى قبل أن يأتوا ..  

الأم : كريمة…كريمة… هيا تعالي سننزل إلى الغرفة السفلى  

الجدة.. سأسبقك إلى هناك يبدو أنني أسمع صوت الطائرات بوضوح، هيا عجلي ولا تتأخري أتي بالطفلة معك وماكادت الجدة تنهي كلامها.. حتى سُمع صوت انفجارات بالقرب من بيتهم !!  

الأم : كريمة… كريمة.. تعالي بسرعة .. هيا .. اين أنتي الطفلة وقد وقفت على باب الغرفة ولم تزل مرتدية ثوب أمها… لم استطع أن أخلعه !  

الأم: هيا تعالي . اتركيه فيما بعد .. وما كادت الأم تنهي كلمتها الأخيرة حتى سقطت قذيفة جوار البيت …. وتهدم البيت بكامله ….. وجاء الجميع يركض بعد انتهاء القصف….أخرجوا الأم والجدة وهما ممزقتان..لم يجدوا الطفلة.. أتى الأب المجاهد وأخذ يرفع التراب بيدان ترتعشان مُدارياً دموعه حتى لايراها أحد ،كان لديه الأمل انه سيخرجها قبل أن تموت... لكنه وجدها في ركن الغرفة المهدمة.. كانت ميتة ولم تزل دمائها الدافئة تنزف وهي ترتدي ثوب الزفاف… حملها بيديه وأجهش بالبكاء فوق فستان زفافها !!

----------


## ابن مصر

رحمة رب العالمين

‏سأل موسى عليه السلام ربه يوما .. يا رب .. ماذا تجيب عبدك العاصى اذا ناداك ؟؟  
قائلا : يا رب ؟   

 فقال المولى سبحانه وتعالى لنبيه وعبده موسى يا موسى .. أقول : لبيك عبدى لبيك ..  

عبدى .. لبيك عبدى ... ثلاثا ..  

ثم سأل موسى .. يا رب وماذا ترد اذا ناداك عبدك الصالح قائلا : يا رب؟   

فقال المولى سبحانه وتعالى : يا موسى .. أقول لبيك عبدى ..  

فقال موسى : يا رب ناداك عبدك العاصى فقلت لبيك عبدى ثلاثا .. وناداك الصالح فقلت لبيك عبدى واحدة ؟ ؟؟   

فقال المولى سبحانه وتعالى : يا موسى حينما نادانى عبدى الصالح اعتمد على عمله .. وحينما نادانى عبدى العاصى اعتمد على رحمتى !!

----------


## ابن مصر

الزوج والأسد

‏جاءت امرأة في إحدى القرى لأحد العلماء وهي تظنه ساحرا وطلبت منه أن يعمل لها عملا سحريا بحيث يحبها زوجها حبا لا يرى معه أحد من نساء العالم. ولأنه عالم ومرب قال لها إنك تطلبين شيئا ليس بسهل لقد طلبت شيئا عظيما فهل أنت مستعدة لتحمل التكاليف؟  
قالت : نعم  

قال لها : إن الأمر لا يتم إلا إذا أحضرت شعرة من رقبة الأسد ..  

قالت: الأسد ؟ قال : نعم ..  

قالت : كيف أستطيع ذلك والأسد حيوان مفترس ولا أضمن أن يقتلني أليس هناك طريقة أسهل وأكثر أمنا ؟   

قال لها : لا يمكن أن يتم لك ما تريدين من محبة الزوج إلا بهذا وإذا فكرت ستجدين الطريقة المناسبة لتحقيق الهدف ....   

ذهبت المرأة وهي تضرب أخماس بأسداس تفكر في كيفية الحصول على الشعرة المطلوبة فاستشارت من تثق بحكمته فقيل لها أن الأسد لا يفترس إلا إذا جاع وعليها أن تشبعه حتى تأمن شره ..   
أخذت بالنصيحة وذهبت إلى الغابة القريبة منهم وبدأت ترمي للأسد قطع اللحم وتبتعد واستمرت في إلقاء اللحم إلى أن ألفت الأسد وألفها مع الزمن. وفي كل مرة كانت تقترب منه قليلا إلى أن جاء اليوم الذي تمدد الأسد بجانبها وهو لا يشك في محبتها له فوضعت يدها على رأسه وأخذت تمسح بها على شعره ورقبته بكل حنان وبينما الأسد في هذا الاستمتاع والاسترخاء لم يكن من الصعب أن تأخذ المرأة الشعرة بكل هدوء وما إن أحست بتمكلها للشعرة حتى أسرعت للعالم الذي تظنه ساحرا لتعطيه إياها والفرحة تملأ نفسها بأنها الملاك الذي سيتربع على قلب زوجها وإلى الأبد.   

فلما رأى العالم الشعرة سألها: ماذا فعلت حتى استطعت أن تحصلي على هذه الشعرة؟   

فشرحت له خطة ترويض الأسد، والتي تلخصت في معرفة المدخل لقلب الأسد أولا وهو البطن ثم الاستمرار والصبر على ذلك إلى أن يحين وقت قطف الثمرة ..   

حينها قال لها العالم : يا أمة الله ... زوجك ليس أكثر شراسة من الأسد .. افعلي مع زوجك مثل ما فعلت مع الأسد تملكيه. تعرفي على المدخل لقلبه وأشبعي جوعته تأسريه وضعي الخطة لذلك واصبري ..

----------


## ابن مصر

الله حرّم على لحمه النار

‏اتفق صديقان على شراء خروف وذبحه ومناصفته بينهما ثم أخذ كل واحد منهما نصيبه ورجع كل واحد الى بيته، وعند دخول أحدهما الى البيت إذا بالهاتف يرن فاذا هو أحد أصدقا ئه يطلب منه الحضور بسرعة للصلاة على ميت فأسرع بالذهاب الى المسجد دون أن ينزل اللحم فصلى ثم عاد الى المنزل فتذكر اللحم فأخذه الى زوجته لكي تطبخه، أخذته زوجته وطبخته ولكن حصل شىء غريب اللحم لم ينضج رغم طبخه لفترة طويلة أخذت الزوج الحيرة ثم اتصل على أحد المشائخ ليسأله عن حكم هذا اللحم فسأله الشيخ ماذا فعلت قبل طبخ اللحم ؟   
فقال : صليت على ميت ..  
فسأله الشيخ : هل كان اللحم معك ؟  

قال : نعم ...  

قال الشيخ : أرجو أن يكون الله قد حرم لحمك على النار بسبب صلاتك على هذا الميت وبأن اللحم كان معك فقد حرم الله هذا اللحم على النار ‍‍‍‍!!

----------


## ابن مصر

نور الهداية

‏كنت عائداً من سفر طويل، وقدَّر الله تعالى أن يكون مكاني في مقعد الطائرة بجوار شلة من الشباب العابث اللاهي الذين تعالت ضحكاتهم، وكثر ضجيجهم، وامتلأ بسحاب متراكم من دخان سجائرهم، ومن حكمة الله تعالى أن الطائرة كانت ممتلئة تماماً بالركاب فلم أتمكن من تغيير المقعد .   
حاولت أن أهرب من هذا المأزق بالفرار إلى النوم، ولكن هيهات هيهات .. فلمَّا ضجرت من ذلك الضجيج أخرجت المصحف ورحت أقرأ ما تيسر من القرآن الكريم بصوت منخفض، وما هي إلا لحظات حتى هدأ بعض هؤلاء الشباب، وراح بعضهم يقرأ جريدة كانت بيده، ومنهم من استسلم للنوم .   

وفجأة قال لي أحدهم بصوت مرتفع وكان بجواري تماماً : يكفي، يكفي ..!!   

فظننت أني أثقلت عليه برفع الصوت، فاعتذرت إليه، ثم عدت للقراءة بصوت هامس لا أُسمِعَ به إلا نفسي، فرأيته يضم رأسه بين يديه، ثم يتململ في جلسته، ويتحرك كثيراً، ثم رفع رأسه إِليَّ وقال بانفعال شديد : أرجوك يكفي  يكفي لا أستطيع الصبر ..!!   

ثم قام من مقعده ، وغاب عني فترة من الزمن ، ثم عاد ثانية ، وسلَّم عليَّ معتذراً متأسفاً . وسكت وأنا لا أدري ما الذي يجري ! ولكنه بعد قليل من الصمت التفت إِليَّ وقد اغرورقت عيناه بالدموع ، وقال لي هامساً : ثلاث سنوات أو أكثر لم أضع فيها جبهتي على الأرض ، ولم أقرأ فيها آية واحدة قط ..!   

وها هو ذا شهر كامل قضيته في هذا السفر ما عرفت منكراً إلا ولغت فيه ، ثم رأيتك تقرأ ، فاسودَّت الدنيا في وجهي ، وانقبض صدري ، وأحسست بالاختناق ، نعم أحسست أنَّ كل آية تقرؤها تتنزل على جسدي كالسياط ..!!   

فقلت في نفسي : إلى متى هذه الغفلة ؟! وإلى أين أسير في هذا الطريق ؟! وماذا بعد كل هذا العبث واللهو ؟! ثم ذهبت إلى دورة المياه ، أتدري لماذا ؟! أحسست برغبة شديدة في البكاء ، ولم أجد مكاناً أستتر فيه عن أعين الناس إلا ذلك المكان !! فكلمته كلاماً عاماً عن التوبة والإنابة والرجوع إلى الله .. ثم سكت .   

لما نزلت الطائرة على أرض المطار ، استوقفني وكأنه يريد أن يبتعد عن أصحابه ، وسألني وعلامات الجدَ بادية على وجهه : أتظن أن الله يتوب عليَّ ؟!   

فقلت له : إن كنت صادقاً في توبتك عازماً على العودة فإن الله تعالى يغفر الذنوب جميعاً .   

فقال : ولكني فعلت أشياء عظيمة .. عظيمة جداً ..!!   

فقلت له : ألم تسمع قول الله تعالى: (قُلْ يَا عِبَادِي الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ لا تَقْنَطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ) (الزمر : 53)   

رأيته يبتسم ابتسامة السعادة ، وعيناه مليئتان بالدموع ، ثم ودعني ومضى ..! سبحان الله العظيم ..!   
إن الإنسان مهما بلغ فساده وطغيانه في المعاصي فإن في قلبه بذرة من خير ، إذا استطعنا الوصول إليها ثم قمنا باستنباتها ورعايتها أثمرت وأينعت بإذن الله تعالى .   

إن بذرة الخير تظلُّ تصارع في نفس الإنسان وإن علتها غشاوة الهوى ، فإذا أراد الله بعبده خيراً أشرقت في قلبه أنوار الهداية وسلكه في سبيل المهتدين .  

قال الله تعالى : ( فَمَنْ يُرِدْ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَهدِيَهُ يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلإِسْلاَمِ وَمَنْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُ يَجْعَلْ صَدْرَهُ ضَيِّقًا حَرَجًا كَأَنَّمَا يَصَّعَّدُ فِي السَّمَاءِ) (الأنعام : 125)   


بقلم أحمد بن عبد الرحمن الصويان

----------


## ابن مصر

سبحان الذي ألهمه وعلمه


‏القصة الأولى : الكلب 
 يقول عالم الأحياء أن هناك طبيب شاهد في طريقه كلباً مصاباً بكسر في إحدى قوائمه فحمله إلى عيادته البيطريه وقام بمعالجته وبعد أن تماثل للشفاء أطلق الطبيب سراح هذا الكلب ، وبعد فترة من الزمن سمع الطبيب قرع باب عيادته يضرب بخفه فلما فتح الباب وجد الكلب الذي عالجه ومعه كلب آخر مصاب ......!! فياسبحان لله من الذي الهمه وعلمه هذا .. إنه الله عز وجل !!  

القصة الثانية : القط

يقول عالم الأحياء أنه كانت هناك قطة وكان صاحب البيت يقدم له طعاماً في كل يوم ولكن هذا القط لم يكتفي بالطعام الذي يقدمه له صاحب البيت فأخذ يسرق من البيت طعاماً .. فأخذ صاحب البيت يراقب القط فتبين أنه كان يقدم الطعام الذي يسرقه لقط آخر أعمى !!!!  
 لاإله إلا الله ....كيف اهتدى هذا القط وتكفل بإطعام قط كفيف ولكنها قدرة الله عز وجل فاسمع قول الله تعالى ( وما من دابة في الأرض ولا في السماء إلا على الله رزقها ...) صدق الله العظيم

----------


## ابن مصر

الله أكبر .. الله أكبر

‏الدكتور السعودي خالد الجبير يستقبل جثمان أحد المؤذنين فيقترب من صدر هذا الميت المسلم ويتفاجىء بسماع الاذان في صدره بعد مماته .. نعم هذا ما حدث .. وما كان من الطبيب إلا أن جمع الأطباء ليسمعوا ما سمع حتى يصدقوا ذلك .فسمع الجميع النداء للصلاة ..  
اللهم ارحم هذا المؤذن وتقبله عندك في الصالحين واجعلنا جميعاً في جنات النعيم ..  

الله أكبر .. الله أكبر   

الله أكبر .. الله أكبر   

أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله  

أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله  

أشهد أن محمداً رسول الله  

أشهد أن محمداً رسول الله  

حي على الصلاة  

حي على الصلاة  

حي على الفلاح  

حي على الفلاح  

الله أكبر .. الله أكبر   

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## peace

مجهود رائع للغاية
تحياتي العميقة

----------


## deaa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من رحمة الله بنا انه لم يخلقنا ويتركنا نتخبط فى ظلمات الحياه فهو الصانع ودائما يحب ان يحافظ على صنيعه 
والحيوانات خلقها الله تعالى وهو ارحم بها ......فأكيد لازم يلهما الصواب 
ولكم الأنسان لم يكن أقل حظا من الحوانات بل الله تعالى كرمه خير تكريم ونزل له دستر الحياه ....الذى يريده ان يمشى عليها ليضمن لنفسه السعادة الأبديه 
وعلى العكس من الحيوان ولأن الله ميزنا عنه بالعقل فكانت النتيجه اننا لازم نفكر ونتأكد نقتنع قبل ان نفعل ما فى الدستور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سبحان الله ......اهذا جزاك الأحسان .....فميزنا الله بالعقل لنستخدم الدستور ونستفيد منه ....فيكون الوضع ان نبتعد عنه ونستخدم عقلنا لتفكير فى دساتير أخرى ........
....................(ان الأنسان كان ظلوما كفورا)
وأول ما ظلم الأنسان هو نفسه لأنه أتعبها فى البحث عن دستور وقوانين .......
وهى امامه رأى العين ............القرآن الكريم .............................................
............................................القرأن الكريم............................................  .....
.............................................القرآ  ن الكريم............................................  ....

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ابن مصر

peaceاختي في اللة 
اشكر ردك ومرورك اللطيف
مع اني عارف بانها قصص كتير 
ولكنها في غاية الاهمية ومفيدة
جداااللعبرة
وتسلمي

----------


## ابن مصر

deaaاخي في اللة
اشكرك علي المتابعة والاضافة
وبارك اللة فيك --وتحياتي 
ابن مصر

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

قصة إسلام أميرة


ولدت لأبوين نصرانيين في ولاية اركنساس بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية .
وتربيت هناك ويعرفني اصدقائي العرب بالامريكية البيضاء لأنني لا أعرف التفرقة العنصرية
تربيت في الريف في مزرعة والدي وكان والدي يلقي المواعظ في الكنيسة المعمدانية المحلية .وكانت أمي تبقى في البيت وكنت طفلتهم الوحيدة
والطائفة المعمدانية طائفة نصرانية مثل الكاثوليك وغيرها ولكن تعاليمهم مختلفة ولكنهم يؤمنون بالثالوث وأن المسيح ابن الله . وكانت القرية التي تربيت فيها يسكنها البيض فقط وجميعهم من النصارى ولم تكن هناك أديان أخرى في نطاق 200 ميل. و لعدة سنوات لم أتعرف على شخص من خارج قريتنا و كانت الكنيسة تعلمنا أن الناس سواسية ولكني لا أجد لهذه التعاليم صدى في أرض الواقع وكنت أول مرة رأيت فيها مسلماً عندما كنت في جامعة اركنساس..
ولابد أن أعترف بأنني في البداية كنت مذهولة بالملابس الغريبة التي يرتديها المسلمون رجالاً ونساء...ولم أصدق أن المسلمات يغطين شعورهن .
وبما أنني محبة للاستطلاع انتهزت أول فرصة للتعرف على إمرأة مسلمة. وكانت تلك هي المقابلة التي غيرت مجرى حياتي للأبد ولن أنساها أبداً كان اسمها " ياسمين " وهي مولودة في فلسطين وكنت أجلس الساعات استمع لحديثها عن بلدها وثقافتها وعائلتها واصدقائها الذين تحبهم كثيراً ... ولكن ما كانت تحبه كثيراً كان دينها الإسلام ..
وكانت ياسمين تتمتع مع نفسها بسلام بصورة لم أرى مثلها أبداً في أي إنسان قابلته . و كانت تحدثني عن الأنبياء وعن الرب وأنها لاتعبد إلا الله واحداً لا شريك له وتسميه (الله) وكانت أحاديثها بالنسبة لي مقنعة صادقة وكان يكفي عندي انها صادقة ومقتنعة فيها.
ولكني لم أخبر أهلي عن صديقتي تلك ..وقد فعلت ياسمين كل ما يمكنها القيام به لإقناعي بأن الإسلام هو الدين الحقيقي الوحيد وأنه أيضاً أسلوب الحياة الطبيعية. ولكن أهم شيء بالنسبة لها لم يكن هذه الدنيا وإنما في الآخرة وعندما غادرت إلى فلسطين كنا نعلم أننا ربما لن نرى بعضنا مرة ثانية في هذه الدنيا.
و لذا بكت ورجتني أن أستمر في دراسة الإسلام حتى نتمكن من اللقاء ولكن في الجنة... وحتى هذه اللحظة مازالت كلماتها تتردد في أذني..ومنذ أول يوم إلتقينا فيها سمتني (أميرة) ولذا سميت نفسي بهذا الإسم عندما دخلت الإسلام. 
و بعد أسبوعين من رجوع ياسمين إلى بلادها اغتالها رصاص الجنود الإسرائيليين خارج منزلها ...فترك هذا الخبر الذي نقله لي أحد اصدقائنا العرب أسوأ الأثر في نفسي وخلال فترة دراستنا في الكلية قابلت الكثيرين من الأصدقاء من الشرق الأوسط..وأصبحت اللغة العربية محببة إلي ..وكانت جميلة خاصة عندما أسمع أحدهم يتلو القرآن أو أستمع له عن طريق الشريط. وكل من يتحدث معي على الإنترنت أو يرى كتابتي سيقول لا محاله أنه مازال امامي طريق طويل. 
وبعد أن غادرت الكلية وعدت إلي مجتمعي الصغير لم أعد أستأنس بوجود مسلمين من حولي ولكن الظمأ للإسلام واللغة العربية لم يفارق قلبي ويجب أن أعترف أن ذلك أقلق أسرتي وأصدقائي كثيراً وبعد سنوات من ذلك أتى في طريقي واحد أعتبره مثالاً للمسلم الصحيح وبدأت مرة ثانية في طرح الأسئلة عليه وفي قراءة كل ما أستطيع قراءته حول الدين...ولشهور وشهور كنت اقرأ وادعوا الله . 
وأخيراً في 15 أبريل 1996 اعتنقت الإسلام وكان هناك شيء واحد بالتحديد هو الذي أقنعني بالإسلام وكان هو كل شيء عن الإسلام والذي من أجله لن أترك الإسلام أبداً.. ذلك هو (لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله)
وعندما لاحظت أسرتي أنني أدرس الإسلام كثيراً غضبوا وأصبحوا لا يكلمونني إلا فيما ندر ! ولكن عندما اعتنقت الإسلام قاطعوني تماماً بل حاولوا أن يضعوني في مصحة الأمراض العقلية لأنهم اقتنعوا أنني مجنونة...وكانت جفوة أهلي علي هي أكبر ضاغط علي . وكانوا أحياناً يدعون على بالجحيم
وتعدى الأمر إلى أن أحد أقاربي أقام علي حظراً قانونياً يمنعني من الإقتراب من منزله....وكانت أمي من ضمنهم. وفي أحد الليالي هجم علي رجل في موقف السيارات وضربني وطعنني وتم القبض عليه .. وقد تم عدة مرات تخريب فرامل سيارتي ..وأسمع دائماً وفي الليل عند منزلي الطلاقات النارية والصراخ . وعندما ادخلت ملابسي الإسلامية وبعض بناطيل الجنز في المغسلة المجاورة لبيتي ..يقوم الغسال بإضاعة جميع ملابسي الإسلامية ويرد لي البناطيل ويهددني إن شكوته
وفي وقت كتابة هذا الموضوع أخوض حرباً أمام المحاكم لا أستطيع مناقشتها الآن في العلن ..ورغم أني لم أرتكب جريمة إلا أن المحكمة منعتني من مغادرة هذه المدينة. 
و لكن لن يكسبوا هذه المعركة باذن الله ولا أكتب هذه السطور بهدف كسب شفقة وعطف المسلمين...ولكني أسألكم أن تدعون لي في صلواتكم

المصدر

http://www.forislam.com/ar/main/revi...content&id=234

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

ابن القسيس الذي أسلم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


في الطائرة التي أقلتني من جدة متجهة الى باريس, قابلته بعد أن عرفته, كان قد أرخى رأسه على وسادة المقعد, وأراد أن يغفو, فقلت له: السلام عليكم أبا محمد, أين أنت يا رجل, انها لصدفة جميلة أن ألتقي بك هنا في الطائرة, ولن أدعك تنام, فليس هناك وقت للنوم, ألا ترى هؤلاء المضيفين والمضيفات يحتاجون الى دعوة ونصح وارشاد, قم وشمر عن ساعد الجد لعل اللّه أن يهدي أحدهم على يدك, فيكون ذلك خيراً لك من حمر النعم. ألسنا أمة داعية? لم النوم? قم لا راحة بعد اليوم. فرفع الرجل بصره وحدق بي, وما أن عرفني حتى هب واقفاً, وهو يقول: دكتور سرحان, غير معقول!!, لا أراك على الأرض, لأجدك في السماء, أهلاً أهلاً, لم أكن أتوقع أن أراك على الطائرة, ولكنك حقيقة كنت في بالي, فقد توقعت أن أراك في فرنسا, أو جنوب إفريقيا. ألا زلت تعمل هناك, مديراً لمكتب الرابطة?, ولكن أخبرني, ماهذه اللحظات الجميلة التي أراك واقفاً فيها أمامي في الطائرة!!.. إنني لا أصدق عيني.. 
- صدق يا أخي صدق.. ألا تراني أقف أمامك بشحمي ولحمي, بم كنت تفكر, أراك شارد الذهن. 
- نعم كنت أفكر, في ذلك الطفل ذي العشر سنوات, الذي قابلته في جوهانسبرج, والذي أسلم, ولم يسلم والده القسيس. 
- ماذا طفل أسلم, ووالده قسيس.. قم.. قم حالاً.. واخبرني عن هذه القصة, فإنني أشم رائحة قصة جميلة, قصة عطرة, هيا بربك أخبرني. 
- انها قصة أغرب من الخيال, ولكن اللّه سبحانه وتعالى اذا أراد شيئاً فإنه يمضيه, بيده ملكوت كل شيء, سبحانه, يهدي من يشاء ويضل من يشاء. 
واليك القصة: 
كنت في مدينة جوهانسبرج, وكنت أصلي مرة في مسجد, فاذا بطفل عمره عشر سنوات يلبس ثياباً عربية, أي ثوباً أبيض, وعباءة عربية خليجية تحملها كتفاه, وعلى رأسه الكوفية والعقال. فشدني منظره, فليس من عادة أهل جنوب أفريقيا أن يلبسوا كذلك, فهم يلبسون البنطال والقميص, ويضعون كوفية على رؤوسهم, أو أنهم يلبسون الزي الإسلامي الذي يمتاز به مسلمو الهند والباكستان.. فمر من جانبي, وألقى علي تحية الإسلام, فرددت عليه التحية, وقلت له: هل أنت سعودي? 
فقال لي: لا, أنا مسلم, أنتمي لكل أقطار الإسلام, فتعجبت, وسألته: لماذا تلبس هذا الزي الخليجي, فرد علي: لأني أعتز به, فهو زي المسلمين. 
- فمر رجل يعرف الصبي, وقال: أسأله كيف أسلم? 
- فتعجبت من سؤال الرجل, بأن أسأل الغلام, كيف أسلم.. فقلت للرجل: أو ليس مسلماً ?! ثم توجهت بسؤال للصبي: ألم تكن مسلماً من قبل, ألست من عائلة مسلمة?!!.. ثم تدافعت الأسئلة في رأسي, ولكن الصبي قال لي: سأقول لك الحكاية من بدايتها حتى نهايتها, ولكن أولاً.. قل لي من أين أنت? 
- أنا من مكة المكرمة. 
وما أن سمع الطفل جوابي, بأني من مكة المكرمة, حتى اندفع نحوي, يريد معانقتي وتقبيلي, وأخذ يقول: من مكة!! من مكة!! وما أسعدني أن أرى رجلاً من مكة المكرمة بلد اللّه الحرام. اني اتشوق لرؤيتها. 
فتعجبت من كلام الطفل, وقلت له: بربك أخبرني عن قصتك.. فقال الطفل: 
- ولدت لأب كاثوليكي قسيس, يعيش في مدينة شيكاغو بأمريكا, وهناك ترعرت وتعلمت القراءة والكتابة في روضة أمريكية, تابعة للكنيسة. ولكن والدي كان يعتني بي عناية كبيرة من الناحية التعليمية, فكان دائماً ما يصحبني للكنيسة, ويخصص لي رجلاً يعلمني ويربيني, ثم يتركني والدي في مكتبة الكنيسة لأطالع المجلات الخاصة بالأطفال والمصبوغة بقصص المسيحية. 
وفي يوم من الأيام بينما كنت في مكتبة الكنيسة, امتدت يدي الى كتاب موضوع على احد ارفف المكتبة, فقرأت عنوان الكتاب فاذا به كتاب الإنجيل.. وكان كتاباً مهترئاً. ولفضولي, أردت أن أتصفح الكتاب, وسبحان اللّه, ما أن فتحت الكتاب, حتى سقطت عيناي (ومن أول نظرة) على سطر عجيب, فقرأت آية تقول: وهذه ترجمتها بتصرف: (وقال المسيح: سيأتي نبي عربي من بعدي اسمه أحمد).. 
فتعجبت من تلك العبارة, وهرعت إلى والدي وأنا أسأله بكل بساطة, ولكن بتعجب: 
- والدي, والدي أقرأت هذا الكلام, في هذا الإنجيل? فرد والدي: وما هو? هنا في هذه الصفحة, كلام عجيب.. يقول المسيح فيه إن نبياً عربياً سيأتي من بعده.. من هو يا أبي النبي العربي, الذي يذكره المسيح بأنه سيأتي من بعده? ويذكر أن اسمه أحمد?.. وهل أتى أم ليس بعد يا والدي?.. 
وصدقوني أيها الإخوة, لقد شعرت بأني أريد أن تطول الرحلة لأدرك بقية القصة.. فلقد شدتني القصة وأحداثها, منذ بدأها أبو محمد.. فقلت: أكمل يا أبا محمد, فالوقت قصير.. 
فقال أبو محمد.. لا تقاطعني, لو أردتني أن أكمل.. فقلت له: هون عليك أبا محمد, أريد معرفة بقية القصة بسرعة.. فقال أبو محمد: 
- فاذا بالقسيس يصرخ في الطفل البريء, ويصيح فيه: من أين أتيت بهذا الكتاب? 
- من المكتبة يا والدي, مكتبة الكنيسة, مكتبتك الخاصة التي تقرأ فيها.. 
- أرني هذا الكتاب, ان ما فيه كذب وافتراء على السيد المسيح.. 
- ولكنه في الكتاب, في الإنجيل يا والدي , ألا ترى ذلك مكتوباً في الإنجيل.. 
- مالك ولهذا, فأنت لا تفهم هذه الأمور, أنت لا زلت صغيراً... هيا بنا إلى المنزل, فسحبني والدي من يدي وأخذني إلى المنزل, وأخذ يصيح بي ويتوعدني, وبأنه سيفعل بي كذا وكذا, اذا أنا لم أترك ذلك الأمر.. 
ولكنني عرفت أن هناك سراً يريد والدي أن يخفيه علي. ولكن اللّه هداني بأن أبدأ البحث عن كل ما هو عربي, لأصل إلى النتيجة.. فأخذت أبحث عن العرب لأسألهم فوجدت مطعماً عربياً في بلدتنا, فدخلت, وسألت عن النبي العربي, فقال لي صاحب المطعم: 
- اذهب إلى مسجد المسلمين, وهناك سيحدثونك عن ذلك أفضل مني.. فذهب الطفل للمسجد, وصاح في المسجد: 
- هل هناك عرب في المسجد, فقال له أحدهم: 
- ماذا تريد من العرب?.. فقال لهم: 
- أريد أن أسأل عن النبي العربي أحمد?.. فقال له أحدهم: 
- تفضل اجلس, وماذا تريد أن تعرف عن النبي العربي?.... قال: 
- لقد قرأت أن المسيح يقول في الإنجيل الذي قرأته في مكتبة الكنيسة أن نبياً عربياً اسمه أحمد سيأتي من بعده. فهل هذا صحيح ? قال الرجل: 
- هل قرأت ذلك حقاً?... إن ما تقوله صحيح يا بني.. ونحن المسلمون أتباع النبي العربي محمد صلى اللّه عليه وسلم. ولقد ذكر قرآننا مثل ما ذكرته لنا الآن. 
فصاح الطفل, وكأنه وجد ضالته: أصحيح ذلك?!! 
- نعم صحيح... انتظر قليلاً.. وذهب الرجل واحضر معه نسخة مترجمة لمعاني القرآن الكريم, وأخرج الآية من سورة الصف التي تقول: {ومبشراً برسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه أحمد} فصاح الطفل: أرني إياها.. فأراه الرجل الآية المترجمة.. فصاح الطفل: يا الـهي كما هي في الإنجيل... لم يكذب المسيح, ولكن والدي كذب علي.. كيف أفعل أيها الرجل لأكون من أتباع هذا النبي (محمد صلى اللّه عليه وسلم).. فقال: أن تشهد أن لا اله إلا اللّه وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله, وأن المسيح عيسى بن مريم عبده ورسوله.. فقال الطفل: 
- أشهد أنه لا إله إلا اللّه وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله, وأن عيسى عبده ورسوله, بشر بهذا النبي محمد صلى اللّه عليه وسلم. ما أسعدني اليوم.. سأذهب لوالدي وأبشره.. وانطلق الطفل فرحاً لوالده القسيس.. 
- والدي والدي لقد عرفت الحقيقة.. ان العرب موجودون في أمريكا والمسلمين موجودون في أمريكا, وهم أتباع محمد صلى اللّه عليه وسلم, ولقد شاهدت القرآن عندهم يذكر نفس الآية التي أريتك إياها في الإنجيل.. لقد أسلمت.. 
أنا مسلم الآن يا والدي.. هيا أسلم معي لابد أن تتبع هذه النبي محمد صلى اللّه عليه وسلم. هكذا أخبرنا عيسى في الإنجيل.. 
فاذا بالقسيس وكأن صاعقة نزلت على رأسه.. فسحب ابنه الصغير وأدخله في غرفة صغيرة وأغلق عليه الباب, ساجناً إياه.. وطلب بعدم الرأفة معه.. وظل في السجن أسابيع.. يؤتى إليه بالطعام والشراب, ثم يغلق عليه مرة أخرى.. وعندما خاف ان يفتضح أمره لدى السلطات الحكومية - بعد أن أخذت المدرسة التي يدرس فيها الابن, تبعث تسأل عن غياب الابن- وخاف أن يتطور الأمر, وقد يؤدي به إلى السجن.. 
ففكر في نفي ابنه إلى تنزانيا في أفريقيا, حيث يعيش والدا القسيس.. وبالفعل نفاه إلى هناك, وأخبر والديه بأن لا يرحموه, اذا ما هو عاد لكلامه وهذيانه كما يزعمون.. وان كلفهم الأمر بأن يقتلوه فليقتلوه هناك.. ففي إفريقيا لن يبحث عنه أحد!! 
سافر الطفل إلى تنزانيا.. ولكنه لم ينس إسلامه.. وأخذ يبحث عن العرب والمسلمين, حتى وجد مسجداً فدخله وجلس إلى المسلمين وأخبرهم بخبره.. فعطفوا عليه.. وأخذوا يعلمونه الإسلام.. ولكن الجد اكتشف أمره.. فأخذه وسجنه كما فعل والده من قبل, ثم اخذ في تعذيب الغلام.. ولكنه لم ينجح في إعادة الطفل عن عزمه, ولم يستطع ان يثنيه عما يريد ان يقوم به, وزاده السجن والتعذيب, تثبيتاً وقوة للمضي فيما أراد له اللّه.. وفي نهاية المطاف.. أراد جده أن يتخلص منه, فوضع له السم في الطعام.. ولكن اللّه لطف به, ولم يقتل في تلك الجريمة البشعة.. فبعد أن أكل قليلاً من الطعام أحس أن أحشاءه تؤلمه فتقيأ, ثم قذف بنفسه من الغرفة التي كان بها إلى شرفة ومنها إلى الحديقة, التي غادرها سريعاً , إلى جماعة المسجد, الذين أسرعوا بتقديم العلاج اللازم له, حتى شفاه اللّه سبحانه وتعالى.. بعدها أخبرهم أن يخفوه لديهم.. ثم هربوه إلى أثيوبيا مع أحدهم.. فأسلم على يده في أثيوبيا عشرات من الناس, دعاهم إلى الإسلام.. 
- ماذا... أسلم على يده عشرات من الناس?.. سألت أبا محمد.. فصاح بي أن أصمت ان أردت ان يواصل حديثه.. فأسرعت بالصمت المطبق. 
فقال أبو محمد, قال لي الغلام: 
- ثم خاف المسلمون علي فأرسلوني الى جنوب إفريقيا.. وها أنذا هنا في جنوب أفريقيا. أجالس العلماء واحضر اجتماعات الدعاة أين ما وجدت.. وأدعو الناس للإسلام.. هذا الدين الحق.. دين الفطرة.. الدين الذي أمرنا اللّه أن نتبعه.. الدين الخاتم.. الدين الذي بشر به المسيح عليه السلام, بأن النبي محمد سيأتي من بعده وعلى العالم ان يتبعه.. ان المسيحيين لو اتبعوا ما جاء في المسيحية الحقيقية, لسعدوا في الدنيا والآخرة... فها هو الإنجيل غير المحرف, الذي وجدته في مكتبة الكنيسة بشيكاغو, يقول ذلك.. لقد دلني اللّه على ذلك الكتاب, ومن أول صفحة افتحها, وأول سطر أقرأه.. تقول لي الآيات: (قال المسيح ان نبياً عربياً سيأتي من بعدي اسمه أحمد).. يا الـهي ما أرحمك, ما أعظمك, هديتني من حيث لا احتسب.. وأنا ابن القسيس الذي ينكر ويجحد ذلك!!. 
لقد دمعت عيناي يا دكتور وأنا استمع إلى ذلك الطفل الصغير.. المعجزة.. في تلك السن الصغيرة, يهديه اللّه بمعجزة لم أكن أتصورها.. يقطع كل هذه المسافات هارباً بدينه.. 
لقد استمعت إليه, وصافحته, وقبلته, وقلت له بأن اللّه سيكتب الخير على يديه, ان شاء اللّه... ثم ودعني الصغير.. وتوارى في المسجد.. ولن أنسى ذلك الوجه المشع بالنور والإيمان وجه ذلك الطفل الصغير.. الذي سمى نفسه محمداً.. 
فقلت لأبي محمد: 
لقد أثرت فيّ يا رجل.. انها قصة عجيبة.. لقد شوقتني لرؤية هذا الطفل الصغير.. ولم أكمل كلامي, حتى سمعت صوت المضيف يخبرنا ان نلزم أماكننا فلقد قرب وصولنا إلى مطار شارل ديجول الدولي في باريس. 
فجلست في مكاني وأنا أردد: {إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن اللّه يهدي من يشاء}. 
وسافرت مرة إلى جنوب أفريقيا, وصورة الطفل محمد في مخيلتي لم تتركني, وأخذت أسأل عنه.. فكانوا يقولون لي إنه كان هنا وسافر إلى مدينة أخرى, يدعو الناس إلى اللّه.. وكنت متشوقاً أن ألقاه.. وسألقاه يوماً ان شاء اللّه, واذا طال بنا العمر.. فهل انتم متشوقون أيضاً?.. 

د. عبدالعزيز أحمد سرحان

----------


## ابن مصر

اللة اللة اللة--مشاء اللة
اختي العزيزة Proud_Muslimah
تسلم ايدكي --اللة يجزاكي كل الخير
ابن مصر

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

اخي ابن مصر الله يحفظك :: 
والحمد لله مكانتش قصص مكررة لاني لم اقرا بعد كل القصص ::rolleyes::

----------


## ابن مصر

Proud_Muslimahhاختي العزيزة 
مشاء اللة عليكي واللة يبارك فيكي
وحتي لو كانت قصة او انين مكرار 
مفيش مشكلة -المهم مشاركتك الجملية
اللي بسعدني دائما --وتسلمي
ابن مصر

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

هل تريدي ان تصبحي افضل معاكسه في الشرق الاوسط تفضلي 
رنين الهاتف يعلوا شيئاً فشيئا .. والشيخ ( محمد ) يغط في سبات عميق … لم يقطعه إلا
ذلك الرنين المزعج … فتح ( محمد ) عينيه .. ونظر في الساعة الموضوعة على المنضدة
بجواره … فإذا بها تشير إلى الثانية والربع بعد منتصف الليل !!… 
لقد كان الشيخ ( محمد ) ينتظر مكالمة مهمة .. من خارج المملكة .. وحين رن الهاتف في
هذا الوقت المتأخر .. ظن أنها هي المكالمة المقصودة .. فنهض على الفور عن فراشة ..
ورفع سماعة الهاتف .. وبادر قائلاً : نعم !! السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
فسمع على الطرف الآخر … صوتاً أنثوياً ناعما يقول : 
لو سمحت !! .. هل من الممكن أن نسهر الليلة سوياً عبر سماعة الهاتف ؟!! 
فرد عليها باستغراب ودهشة قائلا : ماذا تقولين ؟!! … من أنتِ ؟!! .. 
فردت عليه بصوت ناعم متكسر : أنا اسمي ( أشواق ) .. وأرغب في التعرف عليك .. وأن
نكون أصدقاء وزملاء ( !!! ) .. فهل عندك مانع ؟!! 
أدرك الشيخ ( محمد ) أن هذه فتاة تائهة حائرة .. لم يأتها النوم بالليل .. لأنها
تعاني أزمة نفسية أو عاطفية .. فأرادت أن تهرب منها بالعبث بأرقام الهاتف !! 
فقال لها : ولماذا لم تنامي حتى الآن يا أختي ؟!! 
فأطلقت ضحكة مدوية وقالت : أنام بالليل ؟!!.. وهل سمعت بعاشق ينام بالليل ؟!!.. إن
الليل هو نهار العاشقين !!! 
فرد عليها ببرود : أرجوك : إذا أردتِ أن نستمر في الحديث .. فابتعدي عن الضحكات
المجلجلة والأصوات المتكسرة .. فلست ممن يتعلق قلبه بهذه التفاهات !! 
تلعثمت الفتاة قليلاً … ثم قالت : أنا آسفة … لم أكن أقصد !! 
فقال لها ( محمد ) ساخراً : ومن سعيد الحظ ( !!! ) الذي وقعتِ في عشقه وغرامه ؟!! 
فردت عليه قائلة : أنتَ بالطبع ( !!! ) 
فقال مستغرباً : أنا ؟!! .. وكيف تعلقتِ بي .. وأنتِ لا تعرفينني ولم تريني بعد ؟!! 
فقالت له : لقد سمعت عنك الكثير من بعض زميلاتي في الكلية .. وقرأت لك بعض المؤلفات
.. فأعجبني أسلوبها العاطفي الرقيق .. والأذن تعشق قبل العين أحيانا ( !!! ) 
قال لها محمد : إذا أخبريني بصراحة …كيف تقضين الليل ؟!! 
فقالت له : أنا ليلياً أكلم ثلاثة أو أربعة شباب !! … أنتقل من رقم إلى رقم … ومن
شاب إلى شاب عبر الهاتف .. أعاكس هذا .. وأضحك مع هذا .. وأمني هذا … وأعد هذا ..
وأكذب على هذا .. وأسمع قصائد الغزل من هذا .. وأستمع إلى أغنية من هذا .. وهكذا
دواليك حتى قرب الفجر !! .. وأردت الليلة أن أتصل عليك .. لأرى هل أنت مثلهم !! أم
أنك تختلف عنهم ؟!! .. 
فقال لها : ومع من كنتِ تتكلمين قبل أن تهاتفينني ؟!!… 
سكتت قليلاً .. ثم قالت : بصراحة .. كنت أتحدث مع ( وليد ) .. إنه عشيق جديد ..
وشاب وسيم أنيق !!

رمى لي الرقم اليوم في السوق .. فاتصلت عليه وتكلمت معه قرابة نصف الساعة !!.. 
فقال لها الشيخ ( محمد ) على الفور : ثم ماذا ؟!! .. هل وجدتِ لديه ما تبحثين عنه
؟!! 
فقالت بنبرة جادة حزينة : بكل أسف .. لم أجد عنده ولا عند الشباب الكثيرين الذين
كلمتهم عبر الهاتف أو قابلتهم وجهاً لوجه … ما أبحث عنه ؟!! .. لم أجد عندهم ما
يشبع جوعي النفسي .. ويروي ظمأي الداخلي !! .. 
سكتت قليلاً .. ثم تابعت : إنهم جميعا شباب مراهقون شهوانيون !! .. خونة .. كذبة ..
مشاعرهم مصطنعة .. وأحاسيسهم الرقيقة ملفقة .. وعباراتهم وكلماتهم مبالغ فيها ..
تخرج من طرف اللسان لا من القلب .. 
ألفاظهم أحلى من العسل .. وقلوبهم قلوب الذئاب المفترسة .. هدف كل واحد منهم .. أن
يقضي شهوته القذرة معي .. ثم يرميني كما يرمى الحذاء البالي .. كلهم تهمهم أنفسهم
فقط .. ولم أجد فيهم إلى الآن – على كثرة من هاتفت من الشباب – من يهتم بي لذاتي
ولشخصي !! .. كلهم يحلفون لي بأنهم يحبونني ولا يعشقون غيري .. ولا يريدون زوجة لهم
سواي !! .. وأنا أعلم أنهم في داخلهم يلعنونني ويشتمونني !! .. كلهم يمطرونني عبر
السماعة بأرق الكلمات وأعذب العبارات .. ثم بعد أن يقفلوا السماعة .. يسبونني
ويصفونني بأقبح الأوصاف والكلمات !! .. 
إن حياتي معهم حياة خداع ووهم وتزييف !! .. كل منا يخادع الآخر .. ويوهمه بأنه يحبه
!! 
وهنا قال لها الشيخ ( محمد ) : ولكن أخبريني : ما دمتِ لم تجدي ضالتك المنشودة ..
عند ألئك الشباب التائهين التافهين .. فهل من المعقول أن تجديها عندي ؟!! .. أنا
ليس عندي كلمات غرام .. ولا عبارات هيام .. ولا أشعار غزل .. ولا رسائل معطرة !! 
فقاطعته قائلة : بالعكس .. أشعر – ومثلي كثير من الفتيات – أن ما نبحث عنه .. هو
موجود لدى الصالحين أمثالك ؟!! .. إننا نبحث عن العطاء والوفاء .. نبحث عن الأمان
.. نطلب الدفء والحنان .. نبحث عن الكلمة الصادقة التي تخرج من القلب لتصل إلى
أعماق قلوبنا .. نبحث عمن يهتم بنا ويراعي مشاعرنا .. دون أن يقصد من وراء ذلك ..
هدفاً شهوانياً خسيساً .. نبحث عمن يكون لنا أخاً رحيما .. وأباً حنونا .. وزوجاً
صالحا !! 
إننا باختصار نبحث عن السعادة الحقيقية في هذه الدنيا !! .. نبحث عن معنى الراحة
النفسية .. نبحث عن الصفاء .. عن الوفاء .. عن البذل والعطاء !! 
فقال لها ( محمد ) والدموع تحتبس في عينيه حزناً على هذه الفتاة التائهة الحائرة :
يبدو أنكِ تعانين أزمة نفسية .. وفراغاً روحياً .. وتشتكين هماً وضيقاً داخلياً
مريرا .. وحيرة وتيهاً وتخبطا .. وتواجهين مأساة عائلية .. وتفككاً أسريا !! 
فقالت له : أنت أول شخص .. يفهم نفسيتي ويدرك ما أعانيه من داخلي !! 
فقال لها : إذن حدثيني عنك وعن أسرتك قليلا .. لتتضح الصورة عندي أكثر … 
فقالت الفتاة : أنا أبلغ من العمر عشرين عاما .. وأسكن مع عائلتي المكونة من أبي
وأمي .. وثلاثة أخوة وثلاث أخوات .. واخوتي وأخواتي جميعهم تزوجوا إلا أنا وأخي
الذي يكبرني بعامين .. وأنا أدرس في كلية ( ….. ) 
فقال لها : وماذا عن أمك ؟ وماذا عن أبيك ؟ 
فقالت : أبي رجل غني مقتدر ماليا .. أكثر وقته مشغول عنا .. بأعماله التجارية … وهو
يخرج من الصباح .. ولا أراه إلا قليلا في المساء .. وقلما يجلس معنا .. والبيت عنده
مجرد أكل وشرب ونوم فقط … ومنذ أن بلغت .. لم أذكر أنني جلست مع أبي لوحدنا .. أو
أنه زارني في غرفتي .. مع أنني في هذه السن الخطيرة في أشد الحاجة إلى حنانه وعطفه
.. آه !! كم أتمنى أن أجلس في حضنه .. وأرتمي على صدره .. ثم أبكي وأبكي وأبكي !!!
لتستريح نفسي ويهدأ قلبي !!! 
وهنا أجهشت الفتاة بالبكاء … ولم يملك ( محمد ) نفسه … فشاركها بدموعه الحزينة .

بعد أن هدأت الفتاة .. واصلة حديثها قائلة : 
لقد حاولت أن أقترب منه كثيرا .. ولكنه كان يبتعد عني .. بل إنني في ذات مرة ..
جلست بجواره واقتربت منه .. ليضمني إلى صدره .. وقلت له : 
أبي محتاجة إليك يا أبي … فلا تتركني أضيع … 
فعاتبني قائلا : لقد وفرت لكِ كل ما تتمناه أي فتاة في الدنيا !! .. فأنتِ لديك
أحسن أكل وشرب ولباس … وأرقى وسائل الترفيه الحديثة .. فما الذي ينقصك ؟!!.. 
سكتُّ قليلا .. وتخيلت حينها أنني أصرخ بأعلى صوتي قائلة : أبي : أنا لا أريد منك
طعاماً ولا شرابا ولا لباسا .. ولا ترفاً ولا ترفيها .. إنني أريد منك حنانا ..
أريد منك أمانا … أريد صدراً حنونا .. أريد قلباً رحيما .. فلا تضيعني يا أبي !! 
ولما أفقت من تخيلاتي .. وجدت أبي قد قام عني .. وذهب لتناول طعام الغداء … 
وهنا قال لها ( محمد ) هوني عليك .. فلعل أباكِ نشأ منذ صغره .. محروما من الحنان
والعواطف الرقيقة .. وتعلمين أن فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه !! .. ولكن ماذا عن أمك ؟ أكيد
أنها حنونة رحيمة ؟ فإن الأنثى بطبعها رقيقة مرهفة الحس ؟ 
قالت الفتاة : أمي أهون من أبي قليلا .. ولكنها بكل أسف .. تظن الحياة أكلا وشربا
ولبسا وزيارات فقط .. لا يعجبها شيء من تصرفاتي .. وليس لديها إلا إصدار الأوامر
بقسوة .. والويل كل الويل لي .. إن خالفت شيئا من أوامرها ..و( قاموس شتائمها )
أصبح محفوظاً عندي .. لقد تخلت عن كل شيء في البيت ووضعته على كاهلي وعلى كاهل
الخادمة .. وليت الأمر وقف عند هذا .. بل إنها لا يكاد يرضيها شيء .. ولا هم لها
إلا تصيد العيوب والأخطاء .. ودائما تعيرني بزميلاتي وبنات الجيران .. الناجحات في
دراستهن .. أو الماهرات في الطبخ وأعمال البيت .. وأغلب وقتها تقضيه في النوم .. أو
زيارة الجيران وبعض الأقارب .. أو مشاهدة التلفاز … 
ولا أذكر منذ سنين .. أنها ضمتني مرة إلى صدرها .. أو فتحت لي قلبها … 
قال لها ( محمد ) وكيف هي العلاقة بين أبيك وأمك ؟ 
فقالت الفتاة : أحس وكأن كلا منهما لا يبالي بالآخر .. وكل منهما يعيش في عالم
مختلف .. وكأن بيتنا مجرد فندق ( !!! ) .. نجتمع فيه للأكل والشرب والنوم فقط …. 
حاول محمد أن يعتذر لأمها قائلا : على كل حال .. هي أمك التي ربتك .. ولعلها هي
الأخرى تعاني من مشكلة مع أبيك .. فانعكس ذلك على تعاملها معك … فالتمسي لها العذر
.. ولكن هل حاولتِ أن تفتحي لها قلبك وتقفي إلى جانبها ؟ 
فهي بالتأكيد مثلك …. تمر بأزمة داخلية نفسية ؟ !!! 
فقالت الفتاة مستغربة : أنا أفتح لها صدري … وهل فتحت هي لي قلبها ؟ … إنها هي الأم
ولست أنا .. 
إنها وبكل أسف .. قد جعلت بيني وبينها – بمعاملتها السيئة لي – جداراً وحاجزاً لا
يمكن اختراقه !! 
فقال لها ( محمد ) ولماذا تنتظرين أن تبادر هي .. إلى تحطيم ذلك الجدار ؟!! ..
لماذا لا تكونين أنتِ المبادرة ؟!!… لماذا لا تحاولين الاقتراب منها أكثر ؟!! 
فقالت : لقد حاولت ذلك .. واقتربت منها ذات مرة .. وارتميت في حضنها .. وأخذت أبكي
وأبكي .. وهي تنظر إلي باستغراب !! .. وقلت لها : 
أماه : أنا محطمة من داخلي … إنني أنزف من أعماقي !! .. قفي معي .. ولا تتركيني
وحدي … إنني أحتاجك أكثر من أي وقت مضى … !! 
فنظرت إلي مندهشة !!.. ووضعت يدها على رأسي تتحسس حرارتي … ثم قالت : 
ما هذا الكلام الذي تقولينه ؟! … إما أنكِ مريضة !! .. وقد أثر المرض على تفكيرك ..
وإما أنكِ تتظاهرين بالمرض .. لأعفيكِ من بعض أعمال المنزل .. وهذا مستحيل جداً …
ثم قامت عني ورفعت سماعة التليفون .. تحادث إحدى جاراتها .. فتركتها وعدت إلى غرفتي
.. أبكي دماً في داخلي قبل أن أبكي دموعاً !!.. 
ثم انخرطت الفتاة في بكاء مرير !! 
حاول ( محمد ) أن يغير مجرى الحديث فسألها : وما دور أخواتك واخوتك الآخرين ؟ 
فقالت : إنه دور سلبي للغاية !! .. فالإخوان والأخوات المتزوجات .. كل منهم مشغول
بنفسه .. وإذا تحدثت معهم عن مأساتي .. سمعت منهم الجواب المعهود : 
وماذا ينقصك ؟ احمدي ربك على الحياة المترفة … التي تعيشين فيها … 
وأما أخي غير المتزوج … فهو مثلي حائر تائه .. أغلب وقته يقضيه خارج المنزل .. مع
شلل السوء ورفقاء الفساد .. يتسكع في الأسواق وعلى الأرصفة !! 
أراد الشيخ ( محمد ) أن يستكشف شيئاً من خبايا نفسية تلك الفتاة … فسألها : 
إن من طلب شيئاً بحث عنه وسعى إلى تحصيله … وما دمت تطلبين السعادة والأمان .. الذي
يسد جوعك النفسي .. فهل بحثتِ عن هذه السعادة ؟؟

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

فقالت الفتاة بنبرة جادة : لقد بحثت عن السعادة … في كل شيء .. فما وجدتها !!! 
لقد كنت ألبس أفخر الملابس وأفخمها … من أرقى بيوت الأزياء العالمية .. ظناً مني أن
السعادة حين تشير إلى ملابسي فلانة .. أو تمدحها وتثني عليها فلانة … أو تتابعني
نظرات الإعجاب من فلانة … ولكنني سرعان ما اكتشفت الحقيقة الأليمة …. إنها سعادة
زائفة وهمية .. لا تبقى إلا ساعة بل أقل … ثم يصبح ذلك الفستان الجديد الذي كنت أظن
السعادة فيه … مثل سائر ملابسي القديمة .. ويعود الهم والضيق والمرارة إلى نفسي …
وأشعر بالفراغ والوحدة تحاصرني من كل جانب .. ولو كان حولي مئات الزميلات والصديقات
!! 
ظننت السعادة في الرحلات والسفرات .. والتنقل من بلد لآخر .. ومن شاطئ لآخر .. ومن
فندق لفندق .. فكنت أسافر مع والدي وعائلتي .. لنطوف العالم في الإجازات .. ولكني
كنت أعود من كل رحلة .. وقد ازداد همي وضيقي .. وازدادت الوحشة التي أشعر بها تجتاح
كياني ….. 
وظننت السعادة في الغناء والموسيقى … فكنت أشتري أغلب ألبومات الأغاني العربية
والغربية التي تنزل إلى الأسواق … فور نزولها .. وأقضي الساعات الطوال في غرفتي …
في سماعها والرقص على أنغامها … طمعاً في تذوق معنى السعادة الحقيقية .. ورغبة في
إشباع الجوع النفسي الذي أشعر به .. وظناً مني أن السعادة في الغناء والرقص
والتمايل مع الأنغام … ولكنني اكتشفت أنها سعادة وهمية … لا تمكث إلا دقائق معدودة
أثناء الأغنية … ثم بعد الانتهاء منها .. يزداد همي .. وتشتعل نار غريبة في داخلي
.. وتنقبض نفسي أكثر وأكثر .. فعمدت إلى كل تلك الأشرطة فأحرقتها بالنار .. عسى أن
تطفئ النار التي بداخلي … وظننت أن السعادة في مشاهدة المسلسلات والأفلام والتنقل
بين الفضائيات .. فعكفت على أكثر من ثلاثين قناة .. أتنقل بينها طوال يومي .. وكنت
أركز على المسلسلات والأفلام الكوميدية المضحكة .. ظناً مني أن السعادة هي في الضحك
والفرفشة والمرح … 
وبالفعل كنت أضحك كثيراً وأنا اشاهدها … وأنتقل من قناة لأخرى … لكنني في الحقيقة …
كنت وأنا أضحك بفمي .. أنزف وأتألم من أعماق قلبي … وكلما ازددت ضحكاً وفرفشة ..
ازداد النزيف الروحي … وتعمقت الجراح في داخلي … وحاصرتني الهموم والآلام النفسية
…. 
وسمعت من بعض الزميلات .. أن السعادة في أن ارتبط مع شاب وسيم أنيق .. يبادلني
كلمات الغرام .. ويبثني عبارات العشق والهيام .. ويتغزل بمحاسني كل ليلة عبر الهاتف
… وسلكت هذا الطريق .. وأخذت أتنقل من شاب لآخر .. بحثاً عن السعادة والراحة
النفسية … ومع ذلك لم أشعر بطعم السعادة الحقيقية .. بل بالعكس .. مع انتهاء كل
مقابلة أو مكالمة هاتفية .. أشعر بالقلق والاضطراب يسيطر على روحي … وأشعر بنار
المعصية تشتعل في داخلي .. وأدخل في دوامة من التفكير المضني والشرود الدائم …
وأشعر بالخوف من المستقبل المجهول .. يملأ علي كياني .. فكأنني في حقيقة الأمر ..
هربت من جحيم إلى جحيم أبشع منه وأشنع .. 
سكتت الفتاة قليلا .. ثم تابعت قائلة : 
ولذلك لابد أن تفهموا وتعرفوا .. نفسية ودوافع ألئك الفتيات .. اللاتي ترونهن في
الأسواق .. وهن يستعرضن بملابسهن المثيرة .. ويغازلن ويعاكسن ويتضاحكن بصوت مرتفع
.. ويعرضن لحومهن ومحاسنهن ومفاتنهن .. للذئاب الجائعة العاوية من الشباب التافهين
… إنهن في الحقيقة ضحايا ولسن بمجرمات ..إنهن في الحقيقة مقتولات لا قاتلات .. إنهن
ضحايا الظلم العائلي .. إنهن حصاد القسوة والإهمال العاطفي من الوالدين .. إنهن
نتائج التفكك الأسري والجفاف الإيماني .. إن كل واحدة منهن … 
تحمل في داخلة مأساة مؤلمة دامية .. هي التي دفعتها إلى مثل هذه التصرفات الحمقاء
.. وهي التي قادتها إلى أن تعرض نفسها .. على الذئاب المفترسة التي تملأ الأسواق
والشوارع … وإن الغريزة الشهوانية الجنسية .. لا يمكن أن تكون لوحدها … هي الدافع
للفتاة المسلمة .. لكي تعرض لحمها وجسدها في الأسواق .. وتبتذل وتهين نفسها بالتقاط
رقم فلان .. وتبيع كرامتها بالركوب في السيارة مع فلان .. وتهدر شرفها بالخلود مع
فلان …. 
فبادرها ( محمد ) قائلا : ولكن يبرز هنا سؤال مهم جدا ، وهو : هل مرورها بأزمة
نفسية .. ومأساة عائلية .. يبرر لها ويسوغ لها أن تعصي ربها تعالى .. وتبيع عفافها
.. وتتخلى عن شرفها وطهرها .. وتعرض نفسها لشياطين الإنس .. هل هذا هو الحل المناسب
لمشكلتها ومأساتها ؟؟ هل هذا سيغير من واقعها المرير المؤلم شيئا ؟؟ 
فأجابت الفتاة : أنا أعترف بأنه لن يغير شيئا من واقعها المرير المؤلم .. بل سيزيد
الأمر سوءاً ومرارة .. وليس مقصودي الدفاع عن ألئك الفتيات .. إنما مقصودي : إذا
رأيتموهن فارحموهن وأشفقوا عليهن .. وادعوا لهن بالهداية ووجهوهن .. فإنهن تائها
حائرات … يحسبن أن هذا هو الطريق الموصل للسعادة التي يبحثن عنها …. 
سكتت الفتاة قليلا … ثم تابعت قائلة : لقد أصبحت أشك .. هل هناك سعادة حقيقية في
هذه الدنيا ؟!! .. وإذا كانت موجودة بالفعل .. فأين هي ؟!!.. وما هو الطريق الموصل
إليها .. فقد مللت من هذه الحياة الرتيبة الكئيبة … 
فقال لها الشيخ ( محمد ) : أختاه … لقد أخطأتِ طريق السعادة .. ولقد سلكتِ سبيلا
غير سبيلها … 
فاسمعي مني .. لتعرفي طريق السعادة الحقة !! …. 

ــــــــــــــ 

إن السعادة الحقيقية أن تلجأي إلى الله تعالى .. وتتضرعي له .. وتنكسري بين يديه ..
وتقومي لمناجاته في ظلام الليل .. ليطرد عنك الهموم والغموم .. ويداوي جراحك ..
ويفيض على قلبك السكينة والانشراح … أختاه : إذا أردتِ السعادة فاقرعي أبواب السماء
بالليل والنهار .. بدلا من قرع أرقام الهاتف .. على ألئك الشباب التافهين الغافلين
الضائعين .. 
صدقيني يا أختاه .. إن الناس كلهم لن يفهموك .. ولن يقدروا ظروفك .. ولن يفهموا
أحاسيسك .. وحين تلجأين إليهم .. فمنهم من يشمت بك .. أو يسخر من أفكارك .. ومنهم
من يحاول استغلالك لأغراضه ومآربه الشخصية الخسيسة .. ومنهم من يرغب في مساعدتك ..
ولكنه لا يملك لكِ نفعاً ولا ضرا … 
أختاه : إنكِ لن تجدي دواءً لمرضك النفسي .. لعطشك وجوعك الداخلي .. إلا بالبكاء
بين يدي الله تعالى .. ولن تشعري بالسكينة والطمأنينة والراحة .. إلا وأنتِ واقفة
بين يديه .. تناجينه وتسكبين عبراتك الساخنة .. وتطلقين زفراتك المحترقة .. على
أيام الغفلة الماضية … 
قالت الفتاة .. والعبرة تخنقها : لقد فكرت في ذلك كثيرا … ولكن الخجل من الله ..
والحياء من ذنوبي وتقصيري يمنعني من ذلك .. إذ كيف ألجأ إلى الله وأطلب منه المعونة
والتيسير .. وأنا مقصرة في طاعته .. مبارزة له بالذنوب والمعاصي … 
فقال لها ( محمد ) : سبحان الله …يا أختاه : إن الناس إذا أغضبهم شخص وخالف أمرهم …
غضبوا عليه ولم يسامحوه .. وأعرضوا عنه ولم يقفوا معه في الشدائد والنكبات … ولكن
الله لا يغلق أبوابه في وجه أحد من عباده .. ولو كان من أكبر العصاة وأعتاهم .. بل
متى تاب المرء وأناب … فتح له أبواب رحمته .. وتلقاه بالمغفرة والعفو .. بل حتى إذا
لم يتب إليه … فإنه جل وعلا يمهله ولا يعاجله بالعقوبة … بل ويناديه ويرغبه في
التوبة والإنابة … أما علمت أن الله تعالى يقول في الحديث القدسي : ( إني والجن
والإنس في نبأ عظيم .. أتحبب إليهم بنعمتي وأنا الغني عنهم ، ويتبغضون إلي بالمعاصي
وهم الفقراء إلي !! من أقبل منهم إلي تلقيته من بعيد ، ومن أعرض عني منهم ناديته من
قريب ، أهل معصيتي لا أقنطهم من رحمتي ، إن تابوا إلي فأنا حبيبهم ، فإني أحب
التوابين والمتطهرين ، وإن تباعدوا عني فأنا طبيبهم ، أبتليهم بالمصائب لأطهرهم من
الذنوب والمعايب ، رحمتي سبقت غضبي ، وحلمي سبق مؤاخذتي ، وعفوي سبق عقوبتي ، وأنا
أرحم بعبادي من الوالدة بولدها ) 
وما كاد ( محمد ) ينتهي من ذلك الحديث القدسي … حتى انفجرت الفتاة بالبكاء .. وهي
تردد : ما أحلم الله عنا … ما أرحم الله بنا …. 
بعد أن هدأت الفتاة .. واصل الشيخ ( محمد ) حديثه قائلا : 

أختاه : إنني مثلك أبحث عن السعادة الحقيقية في هذه الدنيا .. ولقد وجدتها أخيرا ..
وجدتها في طاعة الله … في الحياة مع الله وفي ظل مرضاته .. وجدتها في التوبة
والأوبة .. وجدتها في الإستغفار من الحوبة … وجدتها في دموع الأسحار .. وجدتها في
مصاحبة الصالحين الأبرار … وجدتها في بكاء التائبين .. 
وجدتها في أنين المذنبين .. وجدتها في استغفار العاصين .. وجدتها في تسبيح
المستغفرين .. وجدتها في الخشوع والركوع .. وجدتها في الانكسار لله والخضوع ..
وجدتها في البكاء من خشية الله والدموع .. 
وجدتها في الصيام والقيام .. وجدتها في امتثال شرع الملك العلام .. وجدتها في تلاوة
القرآن … وجدتها في هجر المسلسلات والألحان … 
أختاه : لقد بحثت عن الحب الحقيقي الصادق .. فوجدت أن الناس إذا احبوا أخذوا ..
وإذا منحوا طلبوا .. وإذا أعطوا سلبوا .. ولكن الله تعالى .. إذا أحب عبده أعطاه
بغير حساب .. وإذا أطيع جازى وأثاب .. 
أيتها الغالية : إن الناس لا يمكن أن يمنحونا ما نبحث عنه من صدق وأمان .. وما
نطلبه من رقة وحنان .. ونتعطش إليه من دفء وسلوان .. لأن كل منهم مشغول بنفسه ..
مهتم بذاته .. ثم إن أكثرهم محروم من هذه المشاعر السامية والعواطف النبيلة .. ولا
يعرف معناها فضلا عن أن يتذوق طعمها .. ومن كان هذا حاله .. فهو عاجز عن منحها
للآخرين .. لأن فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه كما هو معروف … 
أختاه : لن تجدي أحدا يمنحك ما تبحثين عنه .. إلا ربك ومولاك .. فإن الناس يغلقون
أبوابهم .. وبابه سبحانه مفتوح للسائلين .. وهو باسط يده بالليل والنهار .. ينادي
عباده : تعالوا إلي ؟ هلموا إلى طاعتي .. لأقضي حاجتكم .. وأمنحكم الأمان والراحة
والحنان .. كما قال تعالى : ( وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع إذا
دعان فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون ) 
أختاه : إن السعادة الحقيقية .. لا تكون إلا بالحياة مع الله .. والعيش في كنفه
سبحانه وتعالى .. لأن في النفس البشرية عامة .. ظمأ وعطشاً داخلياً .. لا يرويه عطف
الوالدين .. ولا يسده حنان الإخوة والأقارب .. ولا يشبعه حب الأزواج وغرامهم
وعواطفهم الرقيقة .. ولا تملأه مودة الزميلات والصديقات .. فكل ما تقدم يروي بعض
الظمأ .. ويسقي بعض العطش .. لأن كل إنسان مشغول بظمأ نفسه .. فهو بالتالي أعجز عن
أن يحقق الري الكامل لغيره .. ولكن الري الكامل والشبع التام لا يكون إلا باللجوء
إلى الله تعالى .. والعيش في ظل طاعته .. والحياة تحت أوامره .. والسير في طريق
هدايته ونوره .. فحينها تشعرين بالسعادة التامة .. وتتذوقين معنى الحب الحقيقي ..
وتحسين بمذاق اللذة الصافية .. الخالية من المنغصات والمكدرات .. فهلا جربتِ هذا
الطريق ولو مرة واحدة .. وحينها ستشعرين بالفرق العظيم … وسترين النتيجة بنفسك … 
فأجابت الفتاة … ودموع التوبة تنهمر من عينيها : نعم .. هذا والله هو الطريق !!
وهذا هو ما كنت أبحث عنه .. وكم تمنيت أنني سمعت هذا الكلام .. منذ سنين بعيدة ..
ليوقظني من غفلتي .. وينتشلني من تيهي وحيرتي .. ويلهمني طريق الصواب والرشد …

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

فبادرها ( محمد ) قائلا .. إذن فلنبدأ الطريق .. من هذه اللحظة .. وهاهو الفجر ظهر
وبزغ .. وهاهي خيوط الفجر المتألقة تتسرب إلى الكون قليلاً قليلا .. وهاهي أصوات
المؤذنين تتعالى في كل مكان .. تهتف بالقلوب الحائرة والنفوس التائهة .. أن تعود
إلى ربها ومولاها .. وهاهي نسمات الفجر الدافئة الرقيقة .. تناديك أن عودي إلى ربك
.. عودي إلى مولاك .. فأسرعي وابدئي صفحة جديدة من عمرك … وليكن هذا الفجر هو يوم
ميلادك الجديد .. وليكن أول ما تبدئين به حياتك الجديدة .. ركعتان تقفين بهما بين
يدي الله تعالى .. وتسكبين فيها العبرات .. وتطلقين فيها الزفرات والآهات .. على
المعاصي والذنوب السالفات .. 
وأرجوا أن تهاتفيني بعد أسبوعين من الآن … لنرى هل وجدت طعم السعادة الحقيقية أم لا
؟ 
ثم أغلق ( محمد ) السماعة … وأنهى المكالمة … 
بعد أسبوعين .. وفي الموعد المحدد .. اتصلت الفتاة بـ ( محمد ) .. ونبرات صوتها
تطفح بالبشر والسرور .. وحروف كلماتها تكاد تقفز فرحاً وحبورا .. ثم بادرت قائلة : 
وأخيراً .. وجدت طعم السعادة الحقيقية .. وأخيراً وصلت إلى شاطئ الأمان الذي أبحرت
بحثاً عنه .. وأخيرا شعرت بمعنى الراحة والهدوء النفسي .. وأخيراً شربت من ماء
السكينة والطمأنينة القلبية الذي كنت أتعطش إليه … وأخيراً غسلت روحي بماء الدموع
العذب الزلال .. فغدت نفسي محلقة في الملكوت الأعلى .. وأخيرا داويت قلبي الجريح ..
ببلسم التوبة الصادقة فكان الشفاء على الفور … لقد أيقنت فعلا .. أنه لا سعادة إلا
في طاعة الله وامتثال أوامره .. وما عدا ذلك فهو سراب خادع .. ووهم زائف .. سرعان
ما ينكشف ويزول … 
وإني أطلب منك يا شيخ طلباً بسيطا … وهو أن تنشر قصتي هذه كاملة .. فكثير من
الفتيات تائهات حائرات مثلي … ولعل الله أن يهديهن بها طريق الرشاد … 
فقال لها الشيخ ( محمد ) عسى أن تري ذلك قريبا …. 
ــــــــ 

ونشرت القصة في كتاب ( صراع مع النفس ) قصص واقعية تربوية هدافة للمؤلف ( محمد بن
صالح بن اسحاق ) 

----------------------------------------------------------------

منقول من الأخت أم الشهداء في منتدى السيف

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

أيها الدعاة ، هل من معتبر ؟؟

في احدى المدن بالمملكة كانت هناك امرأة تسكن مع زوجها و اولادها و بناتها في احدى الاحياء و كان المسجد ملاصق لبيتها تماما الا ان الله ابتلاها بزوج سكير .
لا يمر يوم او يومين الا و يضربها هى و بناتها و اولادها و يخرجهم الى الشارع ، كان اغلب من في الحي يشفقون عليها و على ابنائها و بناتها اذا مروا بها و يدخلون الى المسجد لاداء الصلاة ثم ينصرفون الى بيوتهم و لا يساعدونها بشئ و لو بكلمة عزاء ، و كم كانوا يشاهدون تلك المرأة المسكينة و بناتها و اولادها الصغار بجوار باب بيتها تنتظر زوجها المخمور ان يفتح لها الباب و يدخلها بعد ان طردها هى و اولادها و لكن لا حياة لمن تنادى ، فاذا تأكدت من انه نام جعلت احد ابنائها يقفز الى الداخل و يفتح لها ، و تدخل بيتها و تقفل باب الغرفة على زوجها المخمور الى ان يستيقظ من سكره و تبدأ بالصلاة و البكاء بين يد الله عز وجل تدعو لزوجها بالهداية و المغفرة .
لم يستطع احد من جماعة المسجد بما فيهم امام المسجد و المؤذن أن يتحدث مع هذا الزوج السكير و ينصحه ، و لو من اجل تلك المرأة المعذبة و ابنائها لمعرفتهم انه رجل سكير لا يخاف الله باطش له مشاكل كثيرة مع جيرانه في الحى فض غليظ القلب لا ينكر منكرا و لا يعرف معروف و كما نقول بالعامية ( خريج سجون ) فلا يكاد يخرج من السجن حتى يعود اليه .
الزوجة المسكينة كانت تدعو لزوجها السكير في الثلث الاخير من الليل و تتضرع الى الله باسمائه العلى و بأحب اعمالها لديه ان يهدي قلب زوجها الى الايمان ، و اكثر ايامها كانت تدعو له بينما هى و ابناءها تعاني الامرين فلا احد يرحمها من هذا العناء غير الله فلا اخوة و لا اب و لا ام يعطف عليها الكل قد تخلى عنها و الكل لا يحس بها و بمعاناتها فقد اصبحت منبوذة من الجيران و الاهل بسبب تصرفات زوجها .
في احدى المرات و بينما هى تزور احدى صديقاتها في حى اخر مجاور لهم تكلمت و فتحت صدرها لصديقتها و شرحت لها معاناتها و ما يفعله بها زوجها و ببناتها و ابناءها اذا غاب تحت مفعول المسكر ، تعاطفت معها قلبا و قالبا و قالت لها : اطمئني ، سوف اكلم زوجي لكي يزوره و ينصحه و كان زوجها شاباً صالحا حكيماً و يحب الخير للناس و يحفظ كتاب الله و يأمر بالمعروف و ينهى عن المنكر فوافقت بشرط ان لا يقول له بانها هى التى طلبت هذا حتى لا يغضب منها زوجها السكير و يضربها و يطردها من البيت الى الشارع مرة اخرى لو علم بذلك ، فوافقت على ان يكون هذا الامر سر بينهما فقط .
ذهب زوج صديقتها الى زوجها بعد صلاة العشاء مباشرة لزيارة زوج تلك المرأة و طرق الباب عليه فخرج له يترنح من السكر ففتح له الباب فوجده انسان جميل المنظر له لحية سوداء طويلة و وجه يشع من النور و الجمال و لم يبلغ الخامسة و العشرين من عمره و الزوج السكير كان في الاربعين من عمره على وجه علامات الغضب و البعد عن الله عز وجل فنظر اليه و قال له : من انت و ماذا تريد ؟
فقال له : انا فلان بن فلان و احبك في الله و جئتك زائرا و لم يكد يكمل حديثه حتى بصق في وجهه و سبه و شتمه و قال له بلهجة عامية شديدة الوقاحة : لعنة الله عليك يا كلب ، هذا وقت يجىء فيه للناس للزيارة ، انقلع عسى الله لا يحفظك انت و اخوتك اللى تقول عليها .
كانت تفوح من الزوج السكير رائحة الخمرة حتى يخيل له ان الحى كله تفوح منه هذه الرائحة الكريهة ، فمسح ما لصق بوجهه من بصاق و قال له : جزاك الله خيرا قد اكون اخطأت و جئتك في وقت غير مناسب و لكن سوف اعود لزيارتك في وقت اخر ان شاء الله ، فرد عليه الزوج السكير انا لا اريد رؤية وجهك مرة اخرى و ان عدت كسّرت رأسك و اغلق الباب في وجه الشاب الصالح و عاد الى بيته و هو يقول الحمد لله الذى جعلني اجد في سبيل الله و في سبيل ديني هذا البصاق و هذا الشتم و هذه الاهانة ، و كان في داخله اصرار على ان ينقذ هذه المرأة و بناتها من معاناتها احس بأن الدنيا كلها سوف تفتح ابوابها له اذا انقذ تلك الاسرة من الضياع .
فأخذ يدعو الله لهذا السكير في مواطن الاستجابه و يطلب من الله ان يعينه على انقذ تلك الاسرة من معاناتها الى الابد ، كان الحزن يعتصر في قلبه و كان شغله الشاغل ان يرى ذلك السكير من المهتدين .
فحاول زيارته عدة مرات و في اوقات مختلفه فلم يجد الا ما وجد سابقاً حتى انه قرر في احدى المرات ان لا يبرح من امام بيته الا و يتكلم معه فطرق عليه الباب في يوما من الايام فخرج اليه سكران يترنح كعادته و قال له : ألم اطردك من هنا عدة مرات لماذا تصر على الحضور و قد طردتك ؟!!فقال له : هذا صحيح و لكنى احبك في الله و اريد الجلوس معك لبضع دقائق و الله عز وجل يقول على لسان نبيه صلى الله عليه و سلم : من عاد اخ له في الله ناده مناد من السماء ان طبت و طاب ممشاك و تبؤت من الجنة منزلا .
فخجل السكير من نفسه امام الالحاح هذه الشاب المستمر رغم ما يلاقاه منه و قال له و لكن انا الآن اشرب المسكر و انت يبدو في وجهك الصلاح و التقوى و لا يمكننى ان اسمح لك لكى ترى ما في مجلسى من خمور احتراما لك فقال له : ادخلنى في مكانك الذى تشرب فيه الخمر و دعنا نتحدث و انت و تشرب خمرك فأنا لم اتي اليك لكى امنعك من الشرب بل جئت لزيارتك فقط فقال السكير : اذا كان الامر كذلك فتفضل بالدخول فدخل لاول مرة بيته بعد ان وجد الامرين في عدم استقباله و طرده و ايقن ان الله يريد شئيا بهذا الرجل .
ادخله الى غرفته التى يتناول فيها المسكر و تكلم معه عن عظمة الله و عن ما اعد الله للمؤمنين في الجنة و ما اعد للكافرين في النار و في اليوم الاخر و في التوبه و ان الله يحب العبد التائب اذا سأله الهدايه ثم تكلم في اجر الزيارة و ما الى ذلك و ان الله يفرح بتوبتة العبد التائب فأذا سأله العبد الصالح قال الله له لبيك عبدي ( مرة واحدة ) و اذا سأله العبد المذنب العاصى لربه قال الله له لبيك لبيك لبيك عبدي ( ثلاث مرات ) و كان يرى اسارير الرجل السكير تتهلل بالبشر و هو ينصت اليه بجوارحه كلها و لم يحدثه عن الخمرة و حرمتها ابدا و هو يعلم انها ام الكبائر و خرج من عنده بعد ذلك دون كلمة واحدة في الخمر فأذن له بالخروج على ان يسمح له بين الحين و الحين بزيارته فوافق و انصرف .
بعد ذلك بأيام عاد اليه فوجده في سكره ، و بمجرد ان طرق الباب عليه رحب به و ادخله الى المكان الذى يسكر فيه كالعادة فتحدث ذلك الشاب عن الجنة و ما عند لله من اجر للتائبين النادمين و لاحظ بان السكير بدأ يتوقف عن الشرب بينما هو يتكلم فأحس انه اصبح قريبا منه و انه بدأ يكسر اصنام الكؤوس في قلبه شئيا فشئيا ، و ان عدم مواصلته للشرب دليل على انه بدأ يستوعب ما يقال له ، فأخرج من جيبه زجاجة من الطيب الفاخر غالية الثمن فأهداها له و خرج مسرعاً و كان سعيداً بما تحقق له من هذه الزيارة من تقدم ملحوظ .
فعاد بعد ايام قليلة لهذا الرجل فوجده في حالة اخرى تماما و ان كان في حالة سكر شديدة و لكن هذه المرة بعد ان تكلم الشاب عن الجنة و ما فيها من نعيم اخذ يبكي السكير كالطفل الصغير و يقول لن يغفر الله لى ابدا ، لن يغفر الله لى ابدا و انا اكره المشائخ و اهل الدين و الاستقامة و اكره الناس جميعا و اكره نفسي و اننى حيوان سكير لن يقبلني الله و لن يقبل توبتي حتى و ان تبت ، فلو كان الله يحبني ما جعلني اتعاطى المسكرات و لا جعلني بهذه الحالة و هذا الفسق و الفجور الذى اعيش فيه من سنوات مضت ، فقال له : الشاب الصالح و هو يحتضنه ان الله يقبل توبتك و ان التائب من الذنب كمن لا ذنب له و ان باب التوبة مفتوح و لن يحول بينك و بين الله احد و ان السعادة كلها في هذا الدين و ان القادم سوف يكون اجمل لو سألت الله الهداية بقلب صادق مخلص و ما عليك الا ان تسأل الله مخلصا في طلب الهدايه و الله عز وجل يقبلك و أن قيمته عند الله عظيمة ، و اشار اليه بأنه على سفر الآن مع مجموعة من اصدقائه المشائخ الى مكه المكرمه و عرض عليه ان يرافقهم فقال له : السكير و هو منكسر القلب و لكن انا سكران و اصدقائك المشائخ لن يقبلوا بمرافقتي فقال له : لا عليك هم يحبونك مثلي و لا مانع لديهم ان ترافقهم بحالتك الراهنة فكل ما في الامر هو ان نذهب الى مكة المكرمه للعمرة فأذا انتهينا عدنا الى مدينتنا مرة اخرى و خلال رحلتنا سوف نسعد بوجودك بيننا فقال السكير : و هل تسمحون لى ان اخذ زجاجتي معى فأنا لا استغني عنها لحظة واحدة فقال له : الشاب الصالح بكل سرور خذها معك ان كان لابد من اخذها .
كانت نظرة هذا الشاب الصالح بعيدة جدا جدا رغم خطورة ان يحمل زجاجة الخمر في سيارته و ان يحمل معه شخصا سكيرا و سكران في نفس الوقت فالطريق الى مكة ممتلئ بدوريات الشرطة و لكنه قرر المجازفة من اجل انقاذ هذه المرأة و ابناءها فمن يسعى لتحقق هدف عظيم تهون عنده الصغائر .
فقال له : قم الآن و اغتسل و تؤضأ و البس احرامك فخرج الى سيارته و اعطاه ملابس الاحرام الخاصة به على ان يشترى هو غيرها فيما بعد ، فأخذها و دخل الى داخل البيت و هو يترنح و قال لزوجته انا سوف اذهب الى مكة للعمره مع المشائخ فتهللت اسارير زوجته فرحا بهذا الخبر و اعدت حقيبته و دخل الى الحمام يغتسل و خرج ملتفا بأحرامه و هو مازال في حالة سكره و كان الرجل الشاب الصالح البطل المغامر يستعجله حتى لا يعود في كلامه فلا يرافقهم و لم يصدق ان تأتي هذه الفرصة العظيمة لكى ينفرد به عدة ايام و يبعده عن السكر و اصدقاء السوء فلو افاق فربما لن يذهب معهم او يدخل الشيطان له من عدة ابواب فيمنعه من مرافقته فعندما خرج اليه أخذه و وضعه في سيارته و ذهب مسرعاً به بعد ان اتصل على اصدقائه من الاخوة الملتزمين الذين تظهر عليهم سمات الدين و الصلاح و التقوى لكى يمر عليهم في منازلهم و يصطحبهم في هذه الرحلة التاريخية .
انطلقت السيارة باتجاه مكه المكرمه ، و كان الشاب الصالح على مقودها و بجواره السكير و في المقعدة الخلفية اثنان من اصدقائه الذى مر عليهم و اخذهم معه ، فقرأوا طوال الطريق قصار السور و بعض الاحاديث النبويه من صحيح البخارى و كلها في التوبه و في الترغيب و الترهيب بما عند الله من خير جزيل و في فضائل الاعمال ، كان السكير لا يعرف قراءة الفاتحة و ( يلخبط ) بها و يكسر فيها كيفما شاء ، و عندما يأتي الدور عليه يقرأونها قبله ثلاثة مرات حتى يصححوا له ما اخطأ فيها بدون ان يقولون له انت اخطأت و أنه لا يعقل أن يخطىء احد في الفاتحة ، و هكذا حتى انتهوا من قراءة قصار السور عدة مرات ، و قراوا الاحاديث المختلفه في فضائل الاعمال و هو يسمع و لا يبدي حراك و قبل الوصول الى مكة قرروا الثلاثة الاصدقاء ان لا يدخلوا مكة الا وقد افاق تماما صاحبهم من السكر فقرروا المبيت في احدى الاستراحة على الطريق بحجة انهم تعبوا و يريدون النوم الى الصباح و من ثم يواصلون مسيرهم و كان يلح عليهم بانه بأمكانه قيادة السيارة على ان يناموا هم اثناء قيادته السيارة فهو لن ياتيه النوم ابدا فقالوا له جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك نحن نريد ان نستمتع برحلتنا هذه بصحبتك و ان نقضى اكبر وقت ممكن مع بعضنا البعض فوافق على مضض و دخلوا احدى الاستراحات المنشرة على الطريق و اعدوا فراش صاحبهم السكير و جعلوه بينهم حتى يرى ما سوف يفعلونه فقاموا يتذاكرون اداب النوم و كيف ينامون على السنه كما كان المصطفي عليه الصلاة و السلام ينام و كان ينظر اليهم و و يقلدهم و ما هى الا بضع دقائق حتى نام ذلك السكير في نوم عميق .
استيقظوا الثلاثة قبل الفجر و اخذوا يصلون في جوف الليل الاخير و يدعون لصاحبهم الذي يغط في نومه من مفعول الكحول و كانوا يسجدون يبكون بين يدى الله ان يهديه و يرده لدينه ردا جميلا و بينما هو نائم اذا استيقظ و رأهم يصلون قبل الفجر و يبكون و يشهقون بين يدى الله سبحانه و تعالى فدخل في نفسه شئيا من الخوف و بدأ يستفيق من سكره قليلا قليلا ، و كان يراقب ما يفعلوه اؤلئك الشباب في الليل من تحت الغطاء الذى كان يخفى به جسده الواهى و همومه الثقيلة و خجله الشديد منهم و من الله عز وجل .

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

فأخذ يسأل نفسه كيف اذهب مع اناس صالحين يقومون الليل و يبكون من خشية الله و ينامون و يأكلون على سنه المصطفى صلى الله عليه و سلم و انا بحالة سكر ، و تتشابكت الاسئلة في رأسه حتى بدأ غير قادر على النوم مرة اخرى ، بعد فترة من الزمن اذن المؤذن للفجر فعادوا الى فرشهم و كأنهم ناموا الليل مثل صاحبهم و ماهى الا برهة حتى ايقضوه لصلاة الفجر و لم يعلموا بانه كان يراقب تصرفاتهم من تحت الغطاء فقام و تؤضأ و دخل المسجد معهم و صلى الفجر و قد كان متزنا اكثر من ذي قبل حيث بدأت علامات السكر تنجلي تماما من رأسه فصلى الفجر معهم و عاد الى الاستراحة بصحبه اصدقائه الذين احبهم لصفاتهم الجميلة و تمسكهم بالدين و اكرامهم له و التعامل معه بانسانية راقية لم يرها من قبل .
بعدها احضروا طعام الافطار و كانوا يقومون بخدمته و كأنه امير و هم خدم لديه و يكرمونه و يسلمون على رأسه و يلاطفونه بكلمات جميله بين الحين و الحين ، فشعر بالسعادة بينهم و اخذ يقارن بينهم و بين جيرانه الذين يقول بأنه يكرههم ، انفرجت اسارير الرجل بعد ان وضع الفطور فتذاكروا مع بعضهم البعض اداب تناول الطعام و الطعام موجود بين ايديهم هو يسمع ما يقال فأكلوا طعامهم و جلسوا حتى ساعة الاشراق فقاموا وصلوا صلاة الاشراق و عادوا الى النوم ثانية حتى الساعة العاشرة صباحا لكى يتأكدوا من ان صاحبهم افاق تماما من سكره ، و رجع طبيعيا لوضعه الطبيعى فأنفرد بصاحبه قليلا و قال له :
كيف اخذتني و انا سكران مع هؤلاء المشائخ الفضلاء سامحك الله سامحك الله ، ثم انى وجدت زجاجتي في السيارة فمن احضرها فقال له الشاب الصالح : انا احضرتها بعد ان رايتك مصر على اخذها و انك لن تذهب معنا الا بها فقال له : و هل شاهدها اصحابك فقال له : لا لم يشاهدوها فهى داخل كيس اسود لا يظهر منها شئيا فقال الحمد لله انهم لم يشاهدوها .
تحركوا بعد ذلك الى مكه و صاحبهم معهم و نفس ما قاموا به في بداية رحلتهم قاموا به بعد ان تحركوا فقرأوا قصار السور و بعض الاحاديث في الترغيب و الترهيب اثناء رحلتهم و لكن لاحظوا هذه المرة انه بدأ يحاول قراءة قصار السور بشكل افضل من السابق و خلال الطريق تنوعت قراءاتهم فوصلو الى مكة المكرمة و دخلو الى البيت الحرام و كانو يكرمون صاحبهم السكير كرما مبالغا فيه في بعض الاحيان املا في هدايته فطافوا و سعوا و شربوا من زمزم فستأذنهم ان يذهب الى الملتزم فاذنوا له و ذهب امسك بالملتزم و اخذ يبكي بصوت يخيل للشاب الصالح الذي كان يرافقه و يقف بجواره ان اركان الكعبة تهتز من بكاء السكير و نحيبه و ان دموعه اغرقت الساحة المحيطة بالكعبة فكان يسمع بكاءه فيبكي مثله و يسمع دعائه قيؤمن خلفه كان يئن و صاحبه يئن مثله ، كان منظرا مروعا ان ترى منظر بهذا الشكل ، كان يدعو الله ان يقبل توبته و يعاهد الله ان لا يعود الى الخمرة مرة اخرى و ان يعينه على ذلك ، فلم يكن يعرف من الدعاء غير يارب ارحمنى يارب اسرفت كثيرا فارحمنى انت رب السموات و الارض ان طردتني من باب رحمتك فلمن التجأ ان لم تتب على فمن سواك يرحمنى يارب ان ابواب مغفرتك مفتوحه و انا ادعوك يارب فلا تردني خائبا .
كان دعائه مؤثرا جدا لدرجه انه ابكى المجاورين له ، كان بكائه مريرا جدا تشعر بان روحه تصعد الى السماء حين يدعو ربه ، كان يبكي و يستغيث حتى ظن صاحبه ان قلبه كاد أن ينفطر ، استمر على هذا المنوال اكثر من ساعة و هو يبكى و ينتحب و يدعو الله و صاحبه من خلفه يبكى معه ، منظر مؤثر فعلا حين يجهش بالبكاء رجلا تجاوز الاربعين و متعلق باستار الكعبة ، و اكثر ما جعله يبكى هو انه كان يقول يارب ان زوجتى اضربها و اطردها اذا غبت في سكري فتب على يارب مما فعلت بها ، يارب ان رحمتك وسعت كل شئ و اسالك يارب ان تسعني رحمتك ، يارب اني اقف بين يديك فلا تردني صفر اليدين ، يارب ان لم ترحمنى فمن سواك يرحمنى ، يارب انى تائب فاقبلني فقل لي يارب لبيك لبيك لبيك عبدي ، يارب انى اسالك لا تشح بوجهك عنى ، يارب انظر الى فاننى ملات الارض بالدموع على ما كان منى ، يارب انى بين يديك ، و ضيف عليك في بيتك الحرام فلا تعاملني بما يعاملني بها البشر فالبشر ياربي ان سألتهم منعوني و ان رجوتهم احتقروني ، يارب اشرح صدري و انر بصيرتي و اجعل اللهم نورك يغشاني و كره الي حب الخمور ما احييتني يا رب لا تغضب منى و لا تغضب علىّ فكم اغضبتك بذنوبي التى لا تحصى و كنت اعصيك و انت تنظر الي .
كان صديقه في هذه الاثناء يطلب منه الدعاء له فكان يزداد بكاءه و يقول يارب امن مثلي يطلب الدعاء؟!! يارب انى عصيتك خمس و عشرين عاما فلا تتركني و لا تدعني اتخبط في الذنوب ، يارب انى فاسق فاجر اقف ببابك فاجعلني من عبادك الصالحين ، يا رب ان اسالك الهداية و ما قرب اليها من قول او عمل و أنا خاشع ذليل منكسر بين يديك ، يارب ان ذنوبي ملات الارض و السموات فتب على يا ارحم الراحمين و اغفر جميع ذنوبي يارب السموات و الارض ، فيشهق و يبكي و احيانا يغلبه البكاء فلا تسمع الا صوت حزين متقطع من النحيب و البكاء .
اذن المؤذن لصلاة العصر فجلسوا للصلاة و السكير التائب مازال متعلقا باستار الكعبة يبكي حتى اشفق عليه صديقه و اخذه الى صفوف المصلين كى يصلي و يستريح من البكاء ، اخذه معه و هو يحتضنه كأنه أمه او كأنه اباه فصلي ركعتين قبل صلاة العصر كانت كلها بكاء بصوت منخفض يقطع القلب و يدخل القشعريرة في اجساد من حوله ، ان دعاء زوجته في الليل قد تقبله الله و أن دعاء الشاب الصالح قد نفع و اثمر ، و أن دعاء اصدقائه في الليل له قد حقق المقصود من رحلتهم ، ان الدعاء صنع انسان آخر بين ليلة و ضحاها ، فبدأ يرتعد صاحبهم خوفا من الله حين احس بحلاوة الايمان ، ان الدعاء في ظهر الغيب حقق النتيجه التى تدله على الهداية ، لقد اشفق عليه اصحابه في هذه الرحلة من بكاءه ، انقضت الصلاة و خرجوا يبحثون عن فندق مجاور للحرم و لازالت الدموع تملأ وجهه ، كان احدهم يحفظ القرآن عن ظهر قلب هو الآخر ، و كان متواضعا لدرجة كبيرة جدا لا تراه الا مبتسماً فعندما رأى اقبال صاحبهم التائب الى الله زاد في اكرامه و بالغ و آصر الا ان يحمل حذاء ذلك التائب الا هو و ان يضعه تحت قدميه عند باب الحرم ، هذا التصرف من حافظ القرآن فجر في صدره اشئياء لا يعلمها الا الله بل يعجز الخيال عن وصفها حين توصف.
و فعلا حمل حذائهُ مع حذائه و خرج به الى خارج الحرم و وضعهما في قدميه و هو فرح بما يقوم به ، استاجروا فندق مطل على الحرم ، و جلسوا به خمسة ايام و كان صاحبهم يتردد على الحرم في كل الصلوات و يمسك بالملتزم و يبكى و يبكى كل من حوله ، و في الليل كان يقوم الليل و يبكى فتبكى معه الاسرة و الجدران ، و لا تكاد تراه نائما ابدا ففي النهار يبكى في الحرم و في الليل قائما يصلي و يدعو الله بصوت يملؤه البكاء ، و بعد ان مضت رحلتهم عادوا الى مدينتهم و هم في طريق العودة طلب من صديقه ان يوقف السيارة قليلا فاوقفها بناء على طلبه فاخرج التائب زجاجة الخمر من ذلك الكيس الاسود امام صديقه و مرافقيه و سكب ما فيها و قال لهم اشهدوا على يوم الموقف العظيم انى لن اعود اليها ثانية و اخذ يسكب ما فيها و هو يبكى على ذنوبه التى ارتكبها و يعدد ما فعله باسبابها و كانت عيون مرافقيه تغرغر بالدموع و تحشر كلمات تنطق من اعينهم لا يعرفون كيف يعبرون عنها فكانت الدموع ابلغ من لغة الكلام فبكوا .
و تحركوا بعد ذلك و هم يبكون مثله ، و بدأ الصمت يختلط بالنحيب و بدأ البكاء يختلط بالبكاء ، و قبل ان يصلوا الى مدينتهم قالوا له : الان تدخل الى بيتك متهلل الوجه عطوفا رحيما بأهلك و اعطوه نصائح عديدة في كيفية التعامل مع الابناء و الزوجة بعد أن من الله عليه بالهداية و ان يلزم جماعة المسجد المجاور له و ان يتعلم امور دينه من العلماء الربانين ، فالله عز وجل يقبل توبه التائب و يفرح بها و لكن الاستمرار على الهداية و التوبة من موجبات الرحمة و الهداية فكان يقول و الله لن اعصى الله ابدا فيقولون له ان شاء الله و الدموع تملأ اعينهم .
وصل الى بيته و دخل على زوجته و ابنائه و بناته و كان في حال غير الحال التى ذهب بها لم تحاول الزوجه ان تخفى فرحتها بما شاهدته فاخذت تبكى و تضمه الى صدرها و اخذ يبكى هو الاخر و يقبل رأسها و يقبل ابنائه و بناته واحدا تلو الاخر و هو يبكي ، و ماهى الا فترة وجيزة حتى استقام على الصلاة في المسجد المجاور له و بدأت علامات الصلاح تظهر عليه فأصبح ذو لحية ناصفها البياض و بدأ وجهه يرتسم عليه علامات السعادة و السرور و بدأ كأنه مولود من جديد .
استمر على هذا الحال فترة طويلة ، فطلب من امام المسجد ان يساعد المؤذن في الاذن للصلاة يوميا فوافق و اصبح بعد ذلك المؤذن الرسمي لهذا المسجد بعد ان انتقال المؤذن الرئيسي الى الرفيق الاعلى ، و بدأ يحضر حلقات العلم و الدروس و المحاضرات بالمسجد ثم قرر ان يحفظ القران فبدأ بالحفظ فحفظه كاملا عن ظهر قلب و خلال هذه الفترة كان صديقه الشاب الحليم يزوره بأستمرار و يعرفه على اهل الخير و الصلاح حتى اصبح من الدعاة الى الله و اهتداء على يديه العديد من اصدقائه الذين كانوا يشربون الخمر معه فيما مضى ، و اصبح امام للمسجد المجاور له و لا يزال بحفظ الله و رعايته الى يومنا هذا من الدعاة و اماما لمسجد الحى .
ملاحظة :
هذه القصة حقيقة و ليست من نسج الخيال و بالامكان نشر الاسماء و لكن اصحابها لا يرغبون في ذلك .

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

أمريكي يصلي لأول مرة ... 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


فيما يلي نص مقتبس عن كتاب " حتى الملائكة تسأل " لمؤلفه البروفسور جفري لانغ .

 وهو أستاذ مساعد للرياضيات في إحدى الجامعات الأمريكية .

 والكتاب فريد من نوعه ، يتراوح بين لحظات روحانية غامرة كالتي نراها هنا ، وبين أفكار فلسفية عميقة في أماكن أخرى ، وبين حلول عملية تلزمنا جميعاً . 

رغم أن المؤلف مقلٌّ غير غزير الإنتاج ، إلا أنه بكتابه هذا ينضم إلى جيل نادر من الكتاب المسلمين الغربيين ، كمحمد أسد وكتابه الشهير " الطريق إلى مكة " ، و مراد هوفمان وكتبه ومنها " الإسلام كبديل " ، و" يوميات مسلم ألماني " ، وعلي عزت بيغوفيتش وكتابه " الإسلام بين الشرق والغرب " .

 حق لنا أن نتعلم منهم كثيراً مما يفيدنا في تجديد حياتنا ومراجعة مواقفنا من كثير من القضايا الهامة في ديننا . 

أما هذا المقطع الذي أمامنا ، فيسمو بالقارئ إلى معانٍ روحية ثمينة ، فقدنا كثيراً منها عندما صارت العبادة عادةً وفقدت معناها الذي فرضت لأجله ، فعادت حركات آلية لا طعم لها ولا لون ولا رائحة . 

فلنقرأ ، ولنتعلم معنى السجود . 
- - - - - - - - - 

تَذَوُّقُ القُربِ 

" وعندما نصلي ونضع أنوفنا على الأرض ، فإننا نشعر بسعادة ، وراحة ، وقوة من خارج هذا العالم ، ولا تصفها الكلمات . 

عليك أن تجربها لتفهمها ." 
غسان زره ، الإمام السابق في مسجد جامعة سان فرانسيسكو 

حي على الصلاة ! حي على الصلاة ! 
حي على الفلاح ! حي على الفلاح 
( أسرعوا إلى الصلاة ، أسرعوا إلى النجاح ) 

في اليوم الذي اعتنقت فيه الإسلام ، قدّم إليّ إمامُ المسجد كتيباً يشرح كيفية أداء الصلاة .

 غير أنّي فوجئتُ بما رأيتـُه من قلق الطلاب المسلمين ، فقد ألحّوا عليَّ بعباراتٍ مثل: 

" خذ راحتك " 
" لا تضغط على نفسك كثيراً " 
" من الأفضل أن تأخذ وقتك " 
" ببطء .. شيئاً ، فشيئاً .." 

وتساءلتُ في نفسي ، " هل الصلاة صعبةٌ إلى هذا الحد ؟ " 

لكنني تجاهلت نصائح الطلاب ، فقررت أن أبدأ فوراً بأداء الصلوات الخمس في أوقاتها . 

وفي تلك الليلة ، أمضيت وقتاً طويلاً جالساً على الأريكة في غرفتي الصغيرة بإضاءتها الخافتة ، حيث كنت أدرس حركات الصلاة وأكررها ، وكذلك الآيات القرآنية التي سأتلوها ، والأدعية الواجب قراءتها في الصلاة .

 وبما أن معظم ما كنت سأتلوه كان باللغة العربية ، فقد لزمني حفظ النصوص بلفظها العربي ، وبمعانيها باللغة الانكليزية . 

وتفحصتُ الكتيّب ساعاتٍ عدة ، قبل أن أجد في نفسي الثقة الكافية لتجربة الصلاة الأولى .

 وكان الوقت قد قارب منتصف الليل ، لذلك قررت أن أصلّي صلاة العشاء . 

دخلت الحمام ووضعت الكتيب على طرف المغسلة مفتوحاً على الصفحة التي تشرح الوضوء .

 وتتبعت التعليمات الواردة فيه خطوة خطوة ، بتأنٍّ ودقة ، مثل طاهٍ يجرب وصفةً لأول مرة في المطبخ .

 وعندما انتهيت من الوضوء ، أغلقت الصنبور وعدت إلى الغرفة والماء يقطر من أطرافي .

 إذ تقول تعليمات الكتيب بأنه من المستحب ألا يجفف المتوضئ نفسه بعد الوضوء . 

ووقفت في منتصف الغرفة ، متوجهاً إلى ما كنت أحسبه اتجاه القبلة .

 نظرت إلى الخلف لأتأكد من أنني أغلقت باب شقتي ، ثم توجهت إلى الأمام ، واعتدلت في وقفتي ، وأخذتُ نفساً عميقاً ، ثم رفعت يديّ ، براحتين مفتوحتين ، ملامساً شحمتي الأذنين بإبهاميّ .

 ثم بعد ذلك ، قلت بصوت خافت "الله أكبر" . 

كنت آمل ألا يسمعني أحد .

 فقد كنت أشعر بشيء من الانفعال .

 إذ لم أستطع التخلص من قلقي من كون أحد يتجسس علي .

 وفجأة أدركت أنني تركت الستائر مفتوحة .

 وتساءلت : ماذا لو رآني أحد الجيران ؟ 

تركتُ ما كنتُ فيه ، وتوجهتُ إلى النافذة .

 ثم جلت بنظري في الخارج لأتأكد من عدم وجود أحد .

 وعندما رأيت الباحة الخلفية خالية ، أحسست بالارتياح .

 فأغلقت الستائر ، وعدت إلى منتصف الغرفة . 

ومرة أخرى ، توجهت إلى القبلة ، واعتدلت في وقفتي ، ورفعت يدي إلى أن لامس الإبهامان شحمتي أذنيّ ، ثم همست " الله أكبر . " 

وبصوت خافت لا يكاد يُسمع ، قرأت فاتحة الكتاب ببطء وتلعثم ، ثم أتبعتـُها بسورة قصيرة باللغة العربية ، وإن كنت أظن أن أي عربي لم يكن ليفهم شيئاً لو سمع تلاوتي تلك الليلة ! .

 ثم بعد ذلك تلفظتُ بالتكبير مرة أخرى بصوت خافت ، وانحنيت راكعاً حتى صار ظهري متعامداً مع ساقي ، واضعاً كفي على ركبتي .

 وشعرت بالإحراج ، إذ لم أنحن لأحد في حياتي . 

ولذلك فقد سررت لأنني وحدي في الغرفة . 

وبينما كنت لا أزال راكعاً ، كررت عبارة "سبحان ربي العظيم" عدة مرات . 

ثم اعتدلت واقفاً وأنا أقرأ " سمع الله لمن حمده " ، ثم " ربنا ولك الحمد " . 

أحسست بقلبي يخفق بشدة ، وتزايد انفعالي عندما كبّرتُ مرةً أخرى بخضوع ، فقد حان وقت السجود .

 وتجمدت في مكاني ، بينما كنت أحدق في البقعة التي أمامي ، حيث كان علي أن أهوي إليها على أطرافي الأربعة وأضع وجهي على الأرض . 

لم أستطع أن أفعل ذلك !

 لم أستطع أن أنزل بنفسي إلى الأرض ، لم أستطع أن أذل نفسي بوضع أنفي على الأرض ، شأنَ العبد الذي يتذلل أمام سيده .

 لقد خيل لي أن ساقي مقيدتان لا تقدران على الانثناء .

 لقد أحسست بكثير من العار والخزي . 

وتخيلت ضحكات أصدقائي ومعارفي وقهقهاتهم ، وهم يراقبونني وأنا أجعل من نفسي مغفلاً أمامهم . 

وتخيلتُ كم سأكون مثيراً للشفقة والسخرية بينهم .

 وكدت أسمعهم يقولون : " مسكين جف ، فقد أصابه العرب بمسّ في سان فرانسيسكو ، أليس كذلك ؟ " 

وأخذت أدعو: " أرجوك ، أرجوك أعنّي على هذا ." 

أخذت نفساً عميقاً ، وأرغمت نفسي على النزول .

 الآن صرت على أربعتي ، ثم ترددت لحظات قليلة ، وبعد ذلك ضغطت وجهي على السجادة .

 أفرغت ذهني من كل الأفكار ، وتلفظت ثلاث مرات بعبارة " سبحان ربي الأعلى ." 

" الله أكبر ." قلتها ، ورفعت من السجود جالساً على عقبي .

 وأبقيت ذهني فارغاً ، رافضاً السماح لأي شيء أن يصرف انتباهي . 

" الله أكبر ." ووضعت وجهي على الأرض مرة أخرى . 

وبينما كان أنفي يلامس الأرض ، رحت أكرر عبارة " سبحان ربي الأعلى " بصورة آلية .

 فقد كنت مصمماً على إنهاء هذا الأمر مهما كلفني ذلك . 

" الله أكبر ." و انتصبت واقفاً ، فيما قلت لنفسي : لا تزال هناك ثلاث جولات أمامي . 

وصارعت عواطفي وكبريائي في ما تبقى لي من الصلاة .

 لكن الأمر صار أهون في كل شوط . 

حتى أنني كنت في سكينة شبه كاملة في آخر سجدة .

 ثم قرأت التشهد في الجلوس الأخير ، وأخيراً سلـَّمتُ عن يميني وشمالي . 

وبينما بلغ بي الإعياء مبلغه ، بقيت جالساً على الأرض ، وأخذت أراجع المعركة التي مررت بها .

 لقد أحسست بالإحراج لأنني عاركت نفسي كل ذلك العراك في سبيل أداء الصلاة إلى آخرها . 

ودعوت برأس منخفض خجلاً: " اغفر لي تكبري وغبائي ، فقد أتيت من مكان بعيد ، ولا يزال أمامي سبيل طويل لأقطعه ." 

وفي تلك اللحظة ، شعرت بشيء لم أجربه من قبل ، ولذلك يصعب علي وصفه بالكلمات .

 فقد اجتاحتني موجة لا أستطيع أن أصفها إلا بأنها كالبرودة ، وبدا لي أنها تشع من نقطة ما في صدري .

 وكانت موجة عارمة فوجئت بها في البداية ، حتى أنني أذكر أنني كنت أرتعش .

 غير أنها كانت أكثر من مجرد شعور جسدي ، فقد أثـّرت في عواطفي بطريقة غريبة أيضاً .

 لقد بدا كأن الرحمة قد تجسدت في صورة محسوسة وأخذت تغلفني وتتغلغل فيّ . 

ثم بدأت بالبكاء من غير أن أعرف السبب .

 فقد أخَذَت الدموع تنهمر على وجهي ، ووجدت نفسي أنتحب بشدة . 

وكلما ازداد بكائي ، ازداد إحساسي بأن قوة خارقة من اللطف والرحمة تحتضنني . 

ولم أكن أبكي بدافع من الشعور بالذنب ، رغم أنه يجدر بي ذلك ، ولا بدافع من الخزي أو السرور .

 لقد بدا كأن سداً قد انفتح مطِلقاً عنانَ مخزونٍ عظيمٍ من الخوف والغضب بداخلي .

 وبينما أنا أكتب هذه السطور ، لا يسعني إلا أن أتساءل عما لو كانت مغفرة الله عز وجل لا تتضمن مجرد العفو عن الذنوب ، بل وكذلك الشفاء والسكينة أيضاً . 

ظللت لبعض الوقت جالساً على ركبتي ، منحنياً إلى الأرض ، منتحباً ورأسي بين كفي .

 وعندما توقفت عن البكاء أخيراً ، كنت قد بلغت الغاية في الإرهاق .

 فقد كانت تلك التجربة جارفة وغير مألوفة إلى حد لم يسمح لي حينئذ أن أبحث عن تفسيرات عقلانية لها .

 وقد رأيت حينها أن هذه التجربة أغرب من أن أستطيع أخبار أحد بها .

 أما أهم ما أدركته في ذلك الوقت : فهو أنني في حاجة ماسة إلى الله ، وإلى الصلاة . 

وقبل أن أقوم من مكاني ، دعوت بهذا الدعاء الأخير: 

" اللهم ، إذا تجرأتُ على الكفر بك مرة أخرى ، فاقتلني قبل ذلك -- خلصني من هذه الحياة . 

من الصعب جداً أن أحيا بكل ما عندي من النواقص والعيوب ، لكنني لا أستطيع أن أعيش يوماً واحداً آخر وأنا أنكر وجودك . "

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

تسلم ايدك براود .. قصة اكثر من رائعة ..

بارك الله فيكي ..

الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

هذه قصة اكثر من رائعة - قد تكون قرأتها من قبل و لن يضرك قرائتها مرة اخرى فالحمد لله على ماأنت فيه كل الحمد 



قصة إسلام فتاة نصرانية مصرية: 



سناء فتاة مصرية نصرانية، كتب الله لها الهداية واعتناق الدين الحق بعد رحلة طويلة من الشك والمعاناة، تروي قصة هدايتها فتقول : 



 نشأت كأي فتاة نصرانية مصرية على التعصب للدين النصراني، وحرص والدي على اصطحابي معهما إلى الكنيسة صباح كل يوم أحد لأقبل يد القس، وأتلو خلفه التراتيل الكنسية، وأستمع إليه وهو يخاطب الجمع ملقنا إياهم عقيدة التثليث، ومؤكدا عليهم بأغلظ الأيمان أن غير المسيحيين مهما فعلوا من خير فهم مغضوب عليهم من الرب، لأنهم – حسب زعمه- كفرة ملاحدة. كنت أستمع إلى أقوال القس دون أن أستوعبها، شأني شأن غيري من الأطفال، وحينما أخرج من الكنيسة أهرع إلى صديقتي المسلمة لألعب معها، فالطفولة لا تعرف الحقد الذي يزرعه القسيس في قلوب الناس. 



كبرت قليلا، ودخلت المدرسة، وبدأت بتكوين صداقات مع زميلاتي في مدرستي الكائنة بمحافظة السويس.. وفي المدرسة بدأت عيناي تتفتحان على الخصال الطيبة التي تتحلى بها زميلاتي المسلمات، فهن يعاملنني معاملة الأخت، ولا ينظرن إلى اختلاف ديني عن دينهن، وقد فهمت فيما بعد أن القرآن الكريم حث على معاملة الكفار – غير المحاربين – معاملة طيبة طمعا في إسلامهم وإنقاذهم من الكفر، قال تعلى : (لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم وتقسطوا إليهم إن الله يحب المقسطين). إحدى زميلاتي المسلمات ربطتني بها على وجه الخصوص صداقة متينة، فكنت لا أفارقها إلا في حصص التربية الدينية، إذ كنت – ك! ما جرى النظام ـ أدرس مع طالبات المدرسة النصرانيات مبادئ الدين النصراني على يد معلمة نصرانية. 



كنت أريد أن أسأل معلمتي كيف يمكن أن يكون المسلمون – حسب افتراضات المسيحيين – غير مؤمنين وهم على مثل هذا الخلق الكريم وطيب المعشر؟ لكني لم أجرؤ على السؤال خشية إغضاب المعلمة حتى تجرأت يوما وسألت، فجاء سؤالي مفاجأة للمعلمة التي حاولت كظم غيظها، وافتعلت ابتسامة صفراء رسمتها على شفتيها وخاطبتني قائلة: " إنك ما زلت صغيرة ولم تفهمي الدنيا بعد، فلا تجعلي هذه المظاهر البسيطة تخدعك عن حقيقة المسلمين كما نعرفها نحن الكبار..". صمت على مضض على الرغم من رفضي لإجابتها غير الموضوعية، وغير المنطقية. وتنتقل أسرة أعز صديقاتي إلى القاهرة، ويومها بكينا لألم الفراق، وتبادلنا الهدايا والتذكارات ، ولم تجد صديقتي المسلمة هدية ت! عبر بها عن عمق وقوة صداقتها لي سوى مصحف شريف في علبة قطيفة أنيقة صغيرة، قدمتها لي قائلة:" لقد فكرت في هدية غالية لأعطيك إياها ذكرى صداقة وعمر عشناه سويا فلم أجد إلى هذا المصحف الشريف الذي يحتوي على كلام الله". تقبلت هدية صديقتي المسلمة شاكرة فرحة، وحرصت على إخفائها عن أعين أسرتي التي ! ما كانت لتقبل أن تحمل ابنتهم المصحف الشريف. 



وبعد أن رحلت صديقتي المسلمة، كنت كلما تناهى إلي صوت المؤذن، مناديا للصلاة، وداعيا المسلمين إلى المساجد، أعمد إلى إخراج هدية صديقتي وأقبلها وأنا أنظر حولي متوجسة أن يفاجأني أحد أفراد الأسرة، فيحدث لي مالا تحمد عقباه. ومرت الأيام وتزوجت من "شمّاس" كنيسة العذارء مريم، ومع متعلقاتي الشخصية، حملت هدية صديقتي المسلمة "المصحف الشريف" وأخفيته بعيدا عن عيني زوجي، الذي عشت معه كأي امرأة شرقية وفية ومخلصة وأنجبت منه ثلاثة أطفال. وتوظفت في ديوان عام المحافظة، وهناك التقيت بزميلات مسلمات متحجبات، ذكرنني بصديقتي الأثيرة، وكنت كلما علا صوت الأذان من المسجد المجاور، يتملكني إحساس خفي يخفق له قلبي، دون أن أدري لذلك سببا محددا، إذ كنت لا أزال غير مسلمة، ومتزوجة من شخص ينتمي إلى الكنيسة بوظيفة يقتات منها، ومن مالها يطعم أسرته. 





وبمرور الوقت، وبمحاورة زميلات وجارات مسلمات على دين وخلق بدأت أفكر في حقيقة الإسلام والمسيحية، وأوازن بين ما أسمعه في الكنيسة عن الإسلام والمسلمين، وبين ما أراه وألمسه بنفسي، وهو ما يتناقض مع أقوال القسس والمتعصبين النصارى. بدأت أحاول التعرف على حقيقة الإسلام، وأنتهز فرصة غياب زوجي لأستمع إلى أحاديث المشايخ عبر الإذاعة والتلفاز، علي أجد الجواب الشافي لما يعتمل في صدري من تساؤلات حيرى، وجذبتني تلاوة الشيخ محمد رفعت، والشيخ عبد الباسط عبد الصمد للقرآن الكريم، وأحسست وأنا أستمع إلى تسجيلاتهم عبر المذياع أن ما يرتلانه لا يمكن أن يكون كلام بشر، بل هو وحي إلهي. 



وعمدت يوما أثناء وجود زوجي في الكنيسة إلى دولابي، وبيد مرتعشة أخرجت كنزي الغالي "المصحف الشريف" فتحته وأنا مرتبكة، فوقعت عيناي على قوله تعالى: ( إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون) . ارتعشت يدي أكثر وصببت وجهي عرقا، وسرت في جسمي قشعريرة، وتعجبت لأني سبق أن استمعت إلى القرآن كثير في الشارع والتلفاز والإذاعة، وعند صديقات المسلمات، لكني لم أشعر بمثل هذه القشعريرة التي شعرت بها وأنا أقرأ من المصحف الشريف مباشرة بنفسي. هممت أن أواصل القراءة إلا أن صوت أزيز مفاتح زوجي وهو يفتح باب الشقة حال دون ذلك، فأسرعت وأخفيت المصحف الشريف في مكانه الأمين، وهرعت لأستقبل زوجي. 



وفي اليوم التالي لهذه الحادثة ذهبت إلى عملي، وفي رأسي ألف سؤال حائر، إذ كانت الآية الكريمة التي قرأتها قد وضعت الحد الفاصل لما كان يؤرقني حول طبيعة عيسى عليه السلام، أهو ابن الله كما يزعم القسيس – تعالى الله عما يقولون- أم أنه نبي كريم كما يقول القرآن؟ فجاءت الآية لتقطع الشك باليقين، معلنة أن عيسى، عليه السلام، من صلب آدم، فهو إذن ليس ابن الله، فالله تعالى : ( لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد). تساءلت في نفسي عن الحل وقد عرفت الحقيقة الخالدة، حقيقة أن "لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله". أيمكن أن أشهر إسلامي؟ وما موقف أهلي مني، بل ما موقف زوجي ومصير أبنائي؟ طافت بي كل هذه التساؤلات وغيرها وأنا جالسة! على مكتبي أحاول أن أؤدي عملي لكني لم أستطع، فالتفكير كاد يقتلني، واتخاذ الخطوة الأولى أرى أنها ستعرضني لأخطار جمة أقلها قتلي بواسطة الأهل أو الزوج والكنيسة. ولأسابيع ظللت مع نفسي بين دهشة زميلاتي اللاتي لم يصارحنني بشيء، إذ تعودنني عاملة نشيطة، لكني من ذلك اليوم لم أعد أستطيع أن أنجز عملا إلا ب! شق الأنفس. 



وجاء اليوم الموعود، اليوم الذي تخلصت فيه من كل شك وخوف وانتقلت فيه من ظلام الكفر إلى نور الإيمان، فبينما كنت جالسة ساهمة الفكر، شاردة الذهن، أفكر فيما عقدت العزم عليه، تناهي إلى سمعي صوت الأذان من المسجد القريب داعيا المسلمين إلى لقاء ربهم وأداء صلاة الظهر، تغلغل صوت الأذان داخل نفسي، فشعرت بالراحة النفسية التي أبحث عنها، وأحسست بضخامة ذنبي لبقائي على الكفر على الرغم من عظمة نداء الإيمان الذي كان يسري في كل جوانحي، فوقفت بلا مقدمات لأهتف بصوت عال بين ذهول زميلاتي:"أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمدا عبده ورسوله"، فاقبل علي زميلاتي وقد تحيرن من ذهولهن، مهنئات باكيات بكاء الفرح، وانخرطت أنا أيضا ! معهن في البكاء، سائلة الله أن يغفر لي ما مضى من حياتي، وأن يرضى علي في حياتي الجديدة. كان طبيعيا أن ينتشر خبر إسلامي في ديوان المحافظة، وأن يصل إلى أسماع زملائي وزميلاتي النصارى، اللواتي تكفلن- بين مشاعر سخطهن- بسرعة إيصاله إلى أسرتي وزوجي، وبدأن يرددن عني مدعين أن وراء القرار أسباب لا تخفى. 



لم آبه لأقوالهن الحاقدة، فالأمر الأكثر أهمية عندي من تلك التخرصات: أن أشهر إسلامي بصورة رسمية، كي يصبح إسلامي علنا، وبالفعل توجهت إلى مديرية الأمن حيث أنهيت الإجراءات اللازمة لإشهار إسلامي. وعدت إلى بيتي لأكتشف أن زوجي ما إن علم بالخبر حتى جاء بأقاربه وأحرق جميع ملابسي، واستولى على ما كان لدي من مجوهرات ومال وأثاث، فلم يؤلمني ذلك، وإنما تألمت لخطف أطفالي من قبل زوجي ليتخذ منهم وسيلة للضغط علي للعودة إلى ظلام الكفر.. آلمني مصير أولادي، وخفت عليهم أن يتربوا بين جدران الكنائس على عقيدة التثليث، ويكون مصيرهم كأبيهم في سقر.. رفعت ما اعتمل في نفسي بالدعاء إلى الله أن يعيد إلي أبنائي لتربيتهم تربية إ! سلامية، فاستجاب الله دعائي، إذ تطوع عدد من المسلمين بإرشادي للحصول على حكم قضائي بحضانة الأطفال باعتبارهم مسلمين، فذهبت إلى المحكمة ومعي شهادة إشهار إسلامي، فوقفت المحكمة مع الحق، فخيرت زوجي بين الدخول في الإسلام أو التفريق بينه وبيني، فقد أصبحت بدخولي في الإسلام لا أحل لغير مسلم، فأب! ى واستكبر أن يدخل في دين الحق، فحكمت المحكمة بالتفريق بيني وبينه، وقضت بحقي في حضانة أطفالي باعتبارهم مسلمين، لكونهم لم يبلغوا الحلم، ومن ثم يلتحفون بالمسلم من الوالدين. 



حسبت أن مشكلاتي قد انتهت عند هذا الحد، لكني فوجئت بمطاردة زوجي وأهلي أيضا، بالإشاعات والأقاويل بهدف تحطيم معنويات ونفسيتي، وقاطعتني الأسر النصرانية التي كنت أعرفها، وزادت على ذلك بأن سعت هذه الأسر إلى بث الإشاعات حولي بهدف تلويث سمعتي، وتخويف الأسر المسلمة من مساعدتي لقطع صلتهن بي. وبالرغم من كل المضايقات ظللت قوية متماسكة، مستمسكة بإيماني، رافضة كل المحاولات الرامية إلى ردتي عن دين الحق، ورفعت يدي بالدعاء إلى مالك الأرض والسماء، أن يمنحني القوة لأصمد في وجه كل ما يشاع حولي، وأن يفرج كربي. فاستجاب الله دعائي وهو القريب المجيب، وجاءني الفرج من خلال أرملة مسلمة، فقيرة المال، غنية النفس، لها أربع! بنات يتامى وابن وحيد بعد وفاة زوجها، تأثرت هذه الأرملة المسلمة للظروف النفسية التي أحياها، وتملكها الإعجاب والإكبار لصمودي، فعرضت علي أن تزوجني بابنها الوحيد "محمد" لأعيش وأطفالي معها ومع بناتها الأربع، وبعد تفكير لم يدم طويلا وافقت، وتزوجت محمدا ابن الأرملة المسلمة الطيبة. وأنا الآن أعيش مع زو! جي المسلم "محمد" وأولادي ، وأهل الزوج في سعادة ورضا وراحة بال، على الرغم مما نعانية من شظف العيش، وما نلاقيه من حقد زوجي السابق، ومعاملة أسرتي المسيحية. ولا أزال بالرغم مما فعلته عائلتي معي أدعو الله أن يهديهم إلى دين الحق ويشملهم برحمته مثلما هداني وشملني برحمته، وما ذلك عليه – سبحانه وتعالى – ! بعزيز. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

‎

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

خالد جزاك الله كل خير :: 
ابن مصر الفهرس اللي عملتوا في البداية رائعة بارك الله فيك ::rolleyes::

----------


## ابن مصر

Proud_Muslimah
مشاء اللة عليكي 
 يا صحي انت 
اللة عليكي 
واخدة بالك من كل حاجة :D
تسلمي  :5:

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

100 100  بصراحة انتم كلكم  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

في جدة .. مدرب نصراني يسلم على يد طفل !! 


الكابتن (عبدالكريم أرسيناس) مدرب السباحة الفلبيني ، والحاصل - بالإضافة إلى دراساته الرياضية - على دراسات في علم النفس من جامعة (مانيلا) ، يروي قصة إسلامه فيقول : 

الحمد لله أنني أول مسلم في عائلة (أرسيناس) المسيحية ، وقد نشأت وتعلمت في بيئة نصرانية في العاصمة مانيلا ، حيث لا يوجد مسلمون ، فهم يتركزون في المناطق الجنوبية من الفلبين ، وكنت وأنا صغير يحرص أهلي على اصطحابي معهم إلى الكنيسة ، فإذا لم يفعل ذلك والدي جاء رجل كبير في السن وأخذني إلى الكنيسة . 

عندما بلغت مرحلة الشباب لم أكن أحرص على الذهاب إلى الكنيسة ، وفي هذه المرحلة التي التحقت فيها بالجامعة بدأت أفكر في الديانة المسيحية التي أتبعها ، وأخذت أقرأ كثيراً عنها ، وكنت أعجب من تعدد المذاهب في المسيحية ما بين كاثوليك وبروتستانت وغير ذلك ، وكان تعجبي يزداد من عدم اتفاق هذه المذاهب وإن كانت اتفقت على عدم الإيمان بأن الله واحد . 

وعندما قدمت إلى المملكة للعمل كمدرب سباحة ، كان أول اتصال لي بالمسلمين ، فنحن - كما قلت - لا نتصل بالمسلمين في الفلبين ، فهم لهم مناطقهم التي يعيشون فيها ، كما أننا لا نسمع عنهم شيئاً ، اللهم إلا الصراع الدائر بينهم وبين الحكومة ، والذي تصوره لنا وسائل الإعلام الحكومية على أنه صراع سياسي لا صلة له بالدين ، فهم يصورون المسلمين على أنهم مجموعة من المتمردين الذين يطالبون ببعض الأرض والحقوق السياسية ، وأحمد الله أنني لم أجند ولم أرفع السلاح في وجه المسلمين الذين أصبحت واحداً منهم الآن . 

وعندما جئت إلى المملكة ، بدأت أعرف المسلمين ، وأقف على أحوالهم وعاداتهم وتقاليدهم ، وكان من بين الذين أدربهم على السباحة طفل لم يتجاوز الثالثة عشرة من عمره ، لقد كنت أرى في تصرفات هذا المسلم الصغير التزاماً شديداً ؛ فهو هادئ الطبع ، منظم في حياته ، لم يعدني مرة بشيء ويخلف هذا الوعد ، وكان يحرص على أداء الصلوات في أوقاتها ، وكنت أراه يكثر من قراءة القرآن في أوقات الراحة . 

لقد كان هذا المسلم الصغير يتمتع بذكاء وقاد ، وقوة ملاحظة عجيبة ؛ فبمجرد أن لاحظ أنني أراقب تصرفاته وأرتاح لصحبته أحضر لي عدداً من الكتيبات المترجمة إلى اللغة الإنجليزية والتي تتحدث عن الأديان والمقارنة بينها ، كما أهدى لي نسخة من المصحف المترجم ، وقال لي المسلم الصغير : عندما تقرأ هذه الكتب ، ستعرف السر وراء تصرفاتي المنضبطة . 

وكانت هذه أول مرة أقرأ فيها عن الإسلام ، ومع كثرة قراءاتي بدأت أقف على حقائق كانت غائبة عني كما هي غائبة عن كثيرين أمثالي . لقد تأثرت كثيراً بما قرأت ، وخصوصاً عندما قرأت المصحف المترجم ، وكان ما قرأته عن وجود إله واحد خالق يتفق مع ما أفكر فيه وأقتنع به ، لقد انجذبت إلى الإسلام ، حتى إنني سميت نفسي (عبدالكريم) حتى قبل أن أشهر إسلامي !! وكان السبب في ذلك سلوك هذا المسلم الصغير الذي يرجع الفضل له - بعد الله عز وجل - في تعريفي بالإسلام ، وبالتالي في وضعي على بداية طريق الهداية . 

وبدأت أهتم بالصلاة التي يؤديها زملائي في العمل ، وكان المسجد في مكان العمل ، فكنت أرقب صلاتهم وأراهم في هذا الخشوع العجيب وهم يركعون ويسجدون ويتابعون إماماً واحداً في التزام ونظام بديع لم أر له مثيل . 

إن زملائي في العمل لم يقصروا معي ؛ فهم شأنهم شأن ذلك المسلم الصغير الذي تركته في جدة ، لقد أحاطوني برعايتهم ، وعندما لاحظوا اهتمامي بالإسلام وكثرة حديثي عنه وإعجابي بهذه الصلاة التي يؤدونها أحضروا لي بعض الكتيبات التي تتحدث عن الإسلام . 

وكان من بين هذه الكتيبات كتب (أحمد ديدات) التي تضم محاوراته مع القس (سيجوارت) ، فكثيراً ما كنت أسمع بأن المسلمين يُكرهون الآخرين على الدخول في الإسلام ، وكانت هذه الصورة ماثلة في ذهني عند قدومي إلى المملكة ، ولكنني لم أجد شيئاً من هذا القبيل ، لقد كان لمحاورات أحمد ديدات مع القس سيجوارت أثر كبير في نفسي ، وكنت معجباً أشد الإعجاب بهذا الرجل وأنا أراه يقرع الحجة بالحجة ، ويقدم الدليل تلو الدليل ، مستخدماً في ذلك العقل والأدلة المادية ، وكنت كثيراً ما أضحك هازئاً ، وأنا أرى سيجوارت يسقط مهزوماً في كل جولة ، فلقد كانت ردوده غير مقنعة بالمرة ، لأنه يقف في جانب الباطل ويعرف ذلك جيداً النصراني قبل المسلم . 

ولهذا فإنني أرسلت رسالة إلى أحمد ديدات أعبر فيها عن إعجابي بقدراته الهائلة على الإقناع ، وأطالبه بالمزيد من هذه المحاورات واللقاءات التي تبين الحق من الباطل . 

وكان علي أن أدخل الإسلام وأتحول عن المسيحية ، فطلبت من زملائي أن يشيروا علي بما يجب ، ومنذ ذلك اليوم الذي لن أنساه أصبحت مسلماً بعد أن آمنت بالله ورسوله واليوم الآخر ، وبأن هناك جنةً وناراً وعقاباً .. كما أنني أشعر بسعادة بالغة وأنا أعيش حياة المسلمين الطائعين ؛ فأذهب للصلاة حيث أجد متعة كبيرة في السجود لله ، كما أنني أصبحت أحس باطمئنان نفسي كبير ، لقد كانت حياتي السابقة ضرباً من الفوضى وعدم وضوح الهدف ، فأبدلني الله بها حياةً دنيوية هي حياة النور والنظام والأخلاق والقيم ، إنني سعيد بصحبة إخواني المسلمين ، إن الإسلام عظيم حقاً وأنا سعيد بانتسابي إليه . 

نقلاً عن كتاب / رياضيون يحكون قصصهم 
إعداد / إبراهيم بن صالح الثنيان 
المحاضر بكلية الملك فهد البحرية

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

وعادت إلى الله إحدى أخوات طريق الإسلام 



  في ليلة .. كانت كباقي الليالي ..
  ربما ولكن لم تكن بالتأكيد كذلك بالنسبة لي !! 
  كنت أتقلب في فراشي كثيرا ولم أستطع النوم كنت خائفة كثيرا ولم أعرف لماذا؟؟!!

  كانت الرابعة بعد منتصف الليل !! 
  كان الخوف يسيطر علي تماما !! وكل شئ كان مظلماً أمامي !! 

  بدأت أقرأ ما أحفظ من سور .. قد حفظت كثيرا منها ولكن معظمه بل أكثره قد ضاع
ونسيته مع قلة مراجعتي له !!
  هدأت قليلا ! ولكن الخوف لا زال يلازمني !
  فأغمضت عيني وجعلت أتذكر ..

  كان شريط حياتي كله يمر أمامي أتذكر من طفولتي ما أتذكره وكيف بعد أن كبرت ..
جعلت أتذكر ذنوبي الكثيرة وصلاتي التي غالبا بل دائما ما كنت أؤديها بتكاسل شديد
وبنقر كالغراب .. تذكرت صديقتي التي كنت ألتقي معها والتي كانت مثلي أنا تلعب وتلهو
!! 

  لم تفكر يوما في الموت !! ولا أنا !! كيف أنها في يوم خرجت .. 
  ثم عادت .. ولكنها عادت داخل ذاك الصندوق !!
  نعم !! ماتت في حادث سيارة !!

  تذكرت نفسي لو أنه جاءني ملك الموت ليقبض روحي !! فما عساي أخبره ؟؟ 

  أأنا مستعدة للموت ؟ أعملت ما يكفيني ؟؟ !!!!!! .
  أتراني أكون من أهل الجنة أم من أهل النار !!
  لا.. بالطبع سأكون من أهل الجنة !!!
  ولكن....

  بماذا سأدخل الجنة ؟؟ 
  ماذا فعلت لأكون من أهلها ؟؟ وماذا قدمت لنفسي لأدخلها؟؟

  أمن صراخي اليومي على أمي ؟؟ أم من غيبتي ونميمتي لصديقاتي ؟؟ أم من تبرجي ولباسي
؟؟ أم من الأغاني والأفلام التي طالما استحيت من الناس أن يروها معي ولم أستحي من
رب الناس ينظر إلي !! 
  سكتُّ قليلا !! 

  ولكن... ولكني بالتأكيد أفضل من غيري !!
  أفضل ممن ؟؟ 

  تذكرت تلكم الفتيات الطاهرات العفيفات اللاتي كنت ألاقيهن في المسجد !! 
  كيف أن الواحدة منهن مستعدة أن تدفع حياتها ثمنا ولا يرى منها خصلة من شعرها !! 
  فأين أنا منهن ؟؟

  قلت في نفسي !! ألي عهد من الله أنه لن يتوفاني حتى أتوب ؟؟
  ألي من الله عهد أني لن أموت الآن أو غدا ؟؟؟ !! 
  أأعطاني ربي عهدا أنه سيغفر لي ويدخلني الجنة ؟؟

  قمت من مكاني وأنا خائفة مرتعبة !! وفي عيني تجمدت دمعتان !! 
  توضأت وقمت أصلي وأنا أرتعد خوفا !! .. وأثناء الصلاة .. فوجئت بنفسي !!
  حينما وجدت عيناي تفيضان بالدموع !! فلقد كانت المرة الأولى التي تبكي فيها عيناي
!! 

  نعم !!
  فقد كان كل بكاءها من قبل على الدنيا !!
  والآن هي بالفعل تبكي بحرقة !! تبكي خشية لله عز وجل !!
  تبكي على ذنوب كثيرة وعظيمة ارتكبتها وهي لا تبالي !! وهي تظنها هينة!!

  { وتحسبونه هينا وهو عند الله عظيم }

  فشتان بين البكاءين !!!

  لا تصدقوا كيف أحسست بمعنى تلك الآيات التي كنت أتلوها وكأنني أتلوها لأول مرة ..
علما بأنني أصلي بها نفسها منذ سنوات عديدة !!

  بقيت ساجدة لوقت طويل لم أشعر به .. 
  الشيء الوحيد الذي شعرته والذي أحسسته بالفعل أني بين يدي العظيم .. 
  بين يدي خالقي ومصوري .. 
  فصرت أدعوه وأستغفره كثيرا وأحمده..
  وعزته وجلاله أني أحسست بالفعل أنني بين يديه !!

  لم أصدق نفسي ماذا كنت أقول !!
  كنت أدعوا بأدعية ما علمت أني أعرفها من قبل .. صارت شفتاي تنطقان وقلبي الوحيد
الذي يدفعهما .... 
  وبعد أن انتهيت من صلاتي .. سلمت !!

  وبدأت أتذكر ما أتذكر من ذنوبي التي عملتها !!
  وبدأت أنظر إلى نفسي وأقول : 

  مالذي جعلك يا يداي تتحركين ؟؟ وقلبي من جعله ينبض وعيناي وأذناي وقدماي .... وكل
شيء .... 
  وصرت أنظر إلى كل ما حولي ... فكيف لبذرة صغيرة أن تصير شجرة عملاقة ؟؟ 
  قلت لنفسي : أين كنت كل هذه السنين ؟؟ .. أين أنا وأين غفلتي ؟ كيف لم أشعر به
وقد كان قريباً مني ؟؟ 

  شعرت فعلا بعظمته . 
  كيف لهذا الإنسان أن لا يشعر ؟؟ يبطر ويكفر ولا يحمد ، لا يصلي ولا يشكر !! 
  وهو ... يمهله .. ويرزقه ولا يرفع عنه نعمته .. بل ويزيده رزقا !!!

  كيف لهذا الإنسان وهذا الخالق العظيم .. يقول له .. تب أغفر لك كل ذنوبك ... 
  لا بل وأبدلك سيئاتك كلها حسنات مكانها !!!
  ويرفض!!! 
  ويقول لا .. لا أريد !!

  كيف له ذلك ؟؟ ألا يعلم أنه لابد له من أن يموت يوما ؟؟
  ألا يتذكر ؟؟؟ كم سيعيش من السنين ؟؟؟؟ 
  سبعون ... ثمانون ... مائة .. أو حتى مائتي سنة .. ثم ماذا ؟؟

  ثم إلى مرتع الدود .. ثم إلى تحت التراب .. ثم إلى الظلمات !!
  من ينير ظلمته ذلك اليوم ؟؟ من يؤنس وحشته تلك الساعة ؟؟ 

  من يسايره ؟؟ من يطمئنه ؟؟من يكون برفقته؟؟ 

  أو .... من يدفع عنه العذاب حينئذ ؟؟ أو من يجيب منكر ونكير !!! 
  أين فنانوه الذين تعلق قلبه بهم ؟؟ وأين أصحابه الذين شاركوه لهوه وعبثه ؟؟
  أين أهله الذين غفلوا عنه ؟؟

  من يسايره اليوم يا ترى !!!؟؟
  كم من السنين سيعذب في قبره قبل القيامة ؟؟

  قلت في نفسي : أين هو فرعون اليوم ؟؟ أين هم الجبابرة الذين طغوا منذ آلاف السنين
؟؟ 

  يا إلهي !!
  لازالوا يعذبون إلى الآن ؟؟ { ولعذاب الآخرة أكبر لو كانوا يعلمون }
  ثم تخيلي يا نفسي !!

  ستقفين على أرض المحشر خمسين ألف سنة !!! * في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة *
حافية عارية لا أكل ولا شرب تموتين عذابا من قلتهم ولا تموتين !!! 

  ثم تخيلي لو أنك دخلتي جهنم !!
  ستحتاجين لتسقطي فيها 70 سنة !! (( أي مثل عمر ابن آدم )) .. ثم لتبقي فيها !!
الله أعلم بالسنون التي ستبقين فيها بكثرة ذنوبك
  أهي مائة !! ألف !! مليون سنة !! الله أعلم !!! 

  فما بالك بمن هو خالد فيها !!!

  قلت لها : أيا نفس ويحك !!
  ألا تبصرين ؟؟ ألا تفقهين ؟؟ أم أنك لا تدركين ؟؟ 
  ألا تتوبين إلى الله !! ألا تنقذين نفسك!!! 
  لا زالت لديك الفرصة لتنقديها قبل أن يتخطفك الموت ؟؟ 

  عندئذ ...!!! 

  لا توبة ولا رجوع !! 

  عندئذ .. 
  ستندمين بل ستتقطعين ندما على هذه الأيام التي ضاعت منك وأنت تؤجلين توبتك !! 

  عندها ورب العزة لن ينفع الندم ولن تنفع التوبة !! 

  عندها ستقولين دما وحرقة : { رب ارجعون لعلي أعمل صالحا فيما تركت } 
  وسيقال لك : { كلا إنما هي كلمة هو قائلها ومن ورائهم برزخ إلى يوم يبعثون }

  قمت من مجلسي مع سماعي لأذان الفجر !! 
  صليت الفجر والصبح .. وجلست أقرأ قليلا من كتاب الله الذي كنت قد هجرته منذ رمضان
السابق أو ربما قبله !! 
  بقيت حتى طلعت الشمس !! و ذهبت إلى فراشي !! كان في قلبي سعادة عظيمة أحسست بها
وأنا أمسح دمعاتي التي نزلت على خدي !! وكأنما تنزل مع كل قطرة منها خطاياي وذنوبي
!!
  وكأنها كانت تنزل لتغسل قلبي وتطمئن نفسي !!

  وربي أنه كان شعور .. لم أشعره مع أي سعادة في حياتي .. وأنها كانت فرحة لم أشعر
بمثلها من قبل !! 

  فجعلت أقول وأردد { الذين ءامنوا وتطمئن قلوبهم بذكر الله ألا بذكر الله تطمئن
القلوب ، ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب } !!

  فصدق الخالق .. صدق الذي لا إله غيره .. والذي ما في الدنيا أعظم من ذكره !! 
  سعادة واطمئنان في الدنيا .. وفي الأخرة « مالا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على
قلب بشر » !!
  فمالنا لا نكسب دنيانا و أخرانا ؟؟ 
  لا نترك توافه تظلنا !!

  مالنا لا نترك الأغاني مثلا !!

  والله إني احتقرت نفسي كيف كنت أسمعها ؟؟ 
  فما كانت تزيدنا إلا هما وغما وحزنا !! وما كانت إلا تظلنا وتجعلنا كالمعتوهين!! 

  الله قد جعل لجميع شهواتنا مخرجا في الدنيا !! فمالنا لا نصبر فنقضيها فيما أحل
الله لنا !!

  فيا نفس ويحك قد أتاك هداك 
  أجيبي فإن داعي الحق قد ناداك ..

  وأغمضت عيني بعدها ونمت !!
  فما أحسست بطعم النوم إلا يومها .. وكأني لم أكن أنام منذ تسع عشرة سنة مضت من
عمري !!

  ومن يومها ... لم أعرف قلقا أو خوفا في نومي ... وصار هادئا مريحا بحمده تعالى
!!!! 

  اللهم اغفر لنا وارحمنا وعافنا واعف عنا وأنر لنا بالحق دربنا وثبتنا على الهدى 
  اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا إجتنابه !!
  اللهم اهدْ شباب المسلمين وارزقهم الطهر والستر والعفاف وارزقهم الزوجات الصالحات
والأزواج الصالحين يا أرحم الراحمين ..
  اللهم إنا نسألك رضاك والجنة ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار يا عزيز يا قوي يا جبار !!
  وسبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت استغفرك وأتوب إليك !!
  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 


*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

بسنت ... تسلم ايدك و الف شكر ..

براود .. رائعة .. بارك الله فيكي ..

----------


## deaa

كان هناك ثلاثة من الشباب الصالحين نحسبهم كذلك والله حسيبهم أتفقوا على أن يجتمعوا كل يوم قبل صلاة الفجر بساعة ليذهبوا لأحد المساجد ويصلوا ويتهجدوا الى أذان الفجر 

وذات يوم تأخر أحدهم حتى لم يبقى على الأذان الا نصف ساعة , ولما وصلهم وركبوا معه اذا بهم بسيارة تمر بجانبهم تكاد تنفجر من شدة وارتفاع صوت الأغاني , فقالوا لبعضهم دعونا نلحق به لعل الله أن يكتب هدايته على أيدينا
وأنطلقوا وراءه بسرعه ومن شارع الى شارع وأخذوا يؤشرون له بالأنوار , فظن أنهم يتحدونه ويريدون مضاربته فتوقف وتوقفوا
ونزل وهو غضبان وكان طويل القامة ضخم الجثة ويقول لهم ماذا تريدون هل تريدون أن تضاربون ؟
فردوا عليه بالسلام عليكم 
فقال في نفسه عجبا أن من يريد المضاربة لا يسلم !؟
فرد عليهم قوله ثانية من منكم يريد أن يضارب؟؟
فردوا عليه بالسلام 
فقال وعليكم السلام 
فقالوا له يا أخونا هل تعلم في أي ساعة انت ؟ أنت في ساعة السحر , أنت في الساعة التي ينزل فيها الله عزوجل الى السماء الدنيا نزولا يليق بجلالة فلا يدعوه عبدا من عباده الا أستجاب له ولا سأله شيئا الا أعطاه اياه 
فقال يبدو انكم لا تعرفون من أنا !!؟
قالوا ومن أنت ؟
قال ألم أقل لكم أنكم لم تعرفوني 
انا حسان الذي لم تخلق النار الا لي!؟
فقالوا نعوذ بالله ما هذا الكلام اتق الله ولا تقنط من رحمته وأخذوا يذكرونه بالتوبة وأن الله رحيم بعباده وهو الغفور الرحيم
فاذا به ينفجر باكيا ويقول وهل يقبلني الله؟ وأنا من عمل المعاصي كلها فلا أعلم ان هناك ذنب لم أعصه به وأنا الأن سكران فهل يقبل توبتي ؟
فقالوا نعم وأن التوبة تجب ما قبلها 
قال اذا فدلوني كيف!!؟
فأخذوه وانطلقوا به الى أقرب دار لهم وجعلوه يغتسل ويلبس أحسن الثياب ويتطيب
ثم أنطلقوا الى صلاة الفجر وهو يقول والله انها أول صلاة أصليها لله منذ سنين واستوى في الصف 
ثم شاء الله أن يقرأ الامام قوله تعالى : (( قل يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله ان الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا انه هو الغفور الرحيم )) آية 53 الزمر 
فاذا بحسان يبكي وينتحب وكلما أستمر الامام في القراءة أرتفع صوت حسان بالبكاء 
حتى سلم الامام قام اليه من في المسجد يهنئونه بالتوبة 
ثم خرج حسان وأصحابة من المسجد وسألوه اين أهلك ؟ فقال لي أب يصلي في المسجد الفلاني يجلس في المسجد حتى طلوع الشمس فقالوا اذا نلحق به 
فلما وصلوا المسجد وكانت الشمس قد أشرقت رأوا شيخا كبيرا يتهادى في مشيته كان حقا محتاجا الى قوة حسان ومعاونته له , فأشار اليه حسان وقال هذا أبي
فتوقفوا عنده ونزلوا اليه وسلموا عليه وقالوا له : يا شيخ معنا أبنك حسان
فلما سمع أسم حسان قال : آآآآه يا حسان الله يحرق وجهك بالنار يا حسان 
فقالوا له أستغفر يا شيخ فانه تاب وعاد الى الله وهاهو يعود لكم الان وفي هذه الأثناء يسقط حسان على أقدام والده يقبلها ويطلب منه السماح والعفو وهو يبكي فسامحه أبوه وعلمت أمه بتوبته فأحتضنته وسامحته.
ومضت الأيام وحسان يتامل حاله قبل التوبة و بعدها فرأى أنه أذنب ذنوب كثيرة وقال لنفسه يجب أن أكفر عن سيئاتي بان أبذل كل قطرة من دمي لله سبحانه وتعالى 
ثم ذهب الى ابوه يستأذنه في الجهاد فقال له أبوه : يا حسان نحن نحمد الله ان أعادك لنا مهتديا وانت تريد ان تذهب للجهاد ؟؟ فألح عليه حسان في السماح له بالجهاد فقال له اذا وافقت أمك فأنا موافق
ثم ذهب الى أمه وطلب منها أن تأذن له بالجهاد فقالت :يا حسان نحن نحمد الله ان ردك لنا وأنت تريد أن تذهب للقتال ؟؟ فألح عليها فقالت له :أوافق لكن بشرط أن تشفع لنا عند الله يوم القيامة!!!؟
ثم أخذ حسان يتدرب على القتال حتى برع فيه ثم توجه الى أصحابه وطلب منهم أصطحابه معهم الى ساحات الجهاد وما هي الا أشهر حتى صار حسان يكر ويفر في ساحات القتال حتى جاء يوم حاصرهم فيه الكفار في الجبال و شددوا عليهم وأخذوا يقصفونهم بالقنابل من الطائرات حتى ان احدى القذائف تركت كل شيء وتوجهت نحو حسان 
يقول أصحابه ضربته القذيفة حتى رأيناه يسقط من أعلى الجبل الى أسفله مرورا بالصخور الكبيرة
فلما هدأ الوضع نزلنا اليه بسرعه فلما أتيناه فاذا هو ينزف من جميع جسمه وقد تكسرت عظامه وهو يبتسم فقلنا له:حسان .. فقال: أسكتوا فوالله اني لأسمع الحور العين ينادينني من وراء الجبل ثم لفظ الشهادتين وفاضت روحه
هذا هو حسان الذي كان يقول ان النار لم تخلق الا له لقد قبل الله توبته ورزقه الشهادة
----------
من محاضرة بعنوان - من حال إلى حال – للشيخ
 خالد الراشد

----------


## deaa

كيس البطاطس

في أحد المرات طلب الشيخ من كل واحد من تلاميذه أن يحضر معه كيس من البلاستيك النظيف 
ثم طلب منهم أن يضعوا ثمرة من البطاطس فى الكيس النظيف عن كل ذكرى مؤلمة في حياتهم اليومية لايرغبون فى أن ينسوها وأن يكتبوا اسم الذكرى وتاريخهاعلى على ثمرة البطاطس 
عملوا بوصية الشيخ وأصبح البعض منهم يحملُ كيساً ثقيلا جدًا لكثرة مايحمل في داخله من ذكرى مؤلمة..وبعدد مايحمل من ذكرى يضع البطاطس في الكيس 
ثم طلب منهم أن يحملوا كيس البلاستيك بما أصبح فيه من ثمرات البطاطس معهم أينما ذهبوا لمدةأسبوع ، وأن يضعوه بجوار فراشهم فى الليل ، وبجوارهم فى مقعد السيارة عند ركوبها وبجوارهم دائما 
إن عبء حمل هذا الكيس طيلة الوقت أوضح أمامهم، العبء الروحى الذى يحملونه لذكراهم المؤلمة ...
وكيف أنهم يهتمون بها طول الوقت خشية نسيانها فى أماكن قد تسبب لهم الحرج .... 
وطبيعى تدهورت حالة البطاطس وأصبح لها رائحة كريهه وهذا جعل حملها شيء غير لطيف . 
فلم يمر وقت طويل حتى كان كل واحد منهم قد قررأن يتخلص من كيس البطاطس أهم من حمله فى كل مكان يذهب إليه
هذه قصة رمزية جميلة ، تعبر عن الثمن الذي ندفعه بسبب احتفاظنا بما يؤلمنا ،
وبالأمور السلبية الثقيلة ! 
غالبا نحن نعتبر أن نسيانناهوهبة للشخص الآخر
ولكن الحقيقة أن النسيان هو لصالحنا نحن



منقووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

بارك الله فيكي ضياء .. قصة جميلة و مفيدة .. تسلم ايدك  ::

----------


## deaa

السلام عليكم .. 
حفظها رب العالمين 


‏هذه قصة حقيقية وحدثت فعلاً في لندن .. أحداثها تقشعر لها الأبدان .. إليكم التفاصيل وبدون مقدمات : خرجت فتاة عربية (مسلمة) إلى حفلة أو عزيمة لأحد أصدقائها وأمضت معظم الليل عندهم، ولم تدرك ذلك إلا عندما دقت الساعة مشيرة إلى أن الوقت قد تعدى منتصف الليل، الآن هي متأخرة عن المنزل والذي هو بعيد عن المكان الذي هي فيه .. نصحت بأن تذهب إلى بيتها بالحافلة مع أن القطار (subway) قد يكون أسرع ، وكما تعلمون أن لندن (مدينة الضباب) مليئة بالمجرمين والقتلة وخاصة في مثل ذلك الوقت !! وبالأخص محطات القطارات فحاولت أن تهديء نفسها وأن تقتنع بأن ليس هناك أي خطر .. وهنا أود أن أخبركم بأن الفتاة ليست من النوع الملتزم بتعاليم الدين الحنيف ولكن قد تكون من الغافلين جزئياً !! قررت الفتاة أن تسلك طريق القطار لكي تصل إلى البيت بسرعة ، وعندما نزلت إلى المحطة والتي عادة ما تكون تحت الأرض استعرضت مع نفسها الحوادث التي سمعتها أو قرأتها عن جرائم القتل التي تحدث في تلك المحطات في فترات ما بعد منتصف الليل ، فما أن دخلت صالة الإنتظار حتى وجدتها خالية من الناس إلا ذلك الرجل ، خافت الفتاة في البداية لأنها مع هذا الرجل لوحديهما ، ولكن استجمعت قواها وحاولت أن تتذكر كل تحفظه من القرآن الكريم ، وظلت تمشي وتقرأ حتى مشت من خلفه وركيت القطار وذهبت إلى البيت .. في اليوم التالي كان الخبر الذي صدمها .. قرأت في الجريدة عن جريمة قتل لفتاة حدثت في نفس المحطة وبعد خمسة دقائق من مغادرتها إياها، وقد قبض على القاتل .. ذهبت الفتاة إلى مركز الشرطة وقالت بأنها كانت هناك قبل خمسة دقائق من وقوع الجريمة، تعرفت على القاتل .. هنا طلبت الفتاة أن تسأل القاتل سؤالا ، وبعد الإقناع قبلت الشرطة الطلب .. سألت الفتاة الرجل: هل تذكرني ؟ رد الرجل عليها : هل أعرفك ؟ قالت : أنا التي كنت في المحطة قبل وقوع الحادث !! قال : نعم تذكرتك. قالت : لم لم تقتلني بدلا عن تلك الفتاة؟؟!! قال : كيف لي أن أقتلك ، وإن قتلتك فماذا سيفعل بي الرجلان الضخمان اللذان كانا خلفك؟؟ لا إله إلا الله .. لازال على الفتاة من الله حافظ حتى وصلت إلى 

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابن مصر

اخواتي في اللة ---بارك اللة فيكم جمعيا
Proud_Muslimah العظيمة
بنت مصر الغالية
daeeختي في اللة 
جزاكم اللة خيرا وتسلموا 
مجهود مشكور وثوابة عند اللة انشاء اللة 
ابن مصر :4:

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

قصه الجائع الذي يتناول فاتحا للشهيه 

رات ابنها يشعل اعواد كبريت ويقربها من عينيه حتى اصبحتا حمراوين استيقظت من نومها وهي تتعوذ من الشيطان الرجيم لكن لم يهدا بالها وذهبت لغرفه ابنها الذي يبلغ السابعه عشر من عمره لتجده على شاشه الكومبيوتر وكان ضؤ الشاشه ينعكس على النافذه وراته يرى ما افزعها حقا واثار كل مخاوفها راته وهو يشاهد فلم اباحي على شاشه الكومبيوتر ارادت ان تصرخ في وجهه لكنها اثرت الانسحاب خاصه انها دخلت بشكل خافت لم يلاحظه هو رجعت الى فراشها فكرت ان تخبر اباه ليتسلم مسوؤليه تاديب ابنه فكرت ان تقوم من فراشها وتقفل شاشه الكومبيوتر وتوبخه على فعلته وتعاقبه لكنها دعت الله ان يلهمها الصواب في الغد ونامت وهي تستعيذ بالله 
وفي الصباح الباكر رات ابنها يستعد للذهاب الى المدرسه وكانا لوحدهما فوجدتها فرصه للحديث وسالته: 

عماد مارايك في شخص جائع ماذا تراه يفعل حتى يشبع؟ 

فاجاباها بشكل بديهي يذهب الى مطعم او يشتري شيئا لياكله في منزله 
فقالت له واذا لم يكن معه مال لذلك 
عندها صمت وكانه فهم شيئا ما 
فقالت له واذا تناول فاتحاا لللشهيه ماذا تقول عنه 
فاجابها بسرعه اكيد انه مجنون فكيف يفتح شهيته لطعام هو ليس بحوزته 
فقالت له اتراه مجنون انت يابني؟ 

اجابها بالتاكيد يا امي فهو كالمجروح الذي يرش على جرحه ملحا 
فابتسمت واجابته 
انت تفعل مثل هذا المجنون يا ولدي 
فقال لها مستعجبا انا يا امي؟! 

فقالت له نعم برؤيتك لما يفتح شهيتك للنساء
عندها صمت واطرق براسه خجلا 
فقالت له بني بل انت مجنونا اكثر منه فهو فتح شهيته لشئ ليس معه وان كان تصرفه غير حكيم ولكنه ليس محرم اما انت ففتحت شهيتك لما هو محرم 
ونسيت قوله تعالى{قُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ} (30) سورة النــور

عندها لمعت عينا ابنها بحزن وقال لها حقا يا امي انا اخطات وان عاودت لمثل ذلك فانا مجنون اكثر منه بل واثم ايضا 
اعدك باني لن اكررها 

انتهـــــــــى 

اخوتي هذا الاسلوب من هذه الأم قد اعجبني 
وهو اسلوب تعليمي رائع لو اتبعته جميع الامهات ماخبن

تعهدني بنصحك بانفراد......وجنبني النصيحه في الجماعه 
فان النصح بين الناس نوع .... من التوبيخ لا ارضى استماعه

اخيرآ سبحان القائل {ادْعُ إِلِى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ } (125) سورة النحل

----------


## ابن مصر

مشاء اللة عليكي واعمالك الرائعة 
واللهم قوي ايمانك--تسلمي





اتمني ان تنال اعجبك
اخيكي في اللة 
ابن مصر

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

الف شكر براود على القصة الجميلة ..
تسلم ايدك بجد ..

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

جزاكم الله كل خير والله يعينا على عمل كل مافيه الخير ::

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

كن كمــــــــــــــــــــا تحب ان تكون 


            حدث أحد الآباء ، أنه قبل خمسين عاماً حج هذا مع والده ، بصحبة قافلة على الجمال ، وعندما تجاوزوا منطقة عفيف ، وقبل الوصول إلى ظَلم ، رغب الأب أكرمكم الله - أن يقضي حاجته ، فأنزل الابن من البعيير ، ومضى الأب إلى حاجته ، وقال للابن انطلق مع القافلة أنت ، وسوف ألحق بكم 
مضى الابن ، وبعد برهه من الزمن التفت الابن ، ووجد أن القافلة بعدت عن والده ، فعاد جارياً على قدميه ، ليحمل والده على كتفه ، ثم انطلق يجري به ، يقول الابن ، وبينما هو كذلك ، أحسست برطوبة تنزل على وجهي ، وتبين لي أنها دموع والدي 
فقلت لأبي ، والله إنك أخف على كتفي من الريشة 
فقال الأب : ليس لهذا بكيت ، ولكن في هذا المكان حملت أنا والدي 
الله أكبر ، كن كما تحب أن تكون 






عش ما شئت فإنك ميت ، وأحبب من شئت فإنك مفارقه ، واعمل ما شئت فإنك مجازى به

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

صدقة الليل

أصدقائي في الله..ماأجمل ساعة المناجاة في .. قصتي هذه حقيقية وقد حدثت مع احد المشايخ التقاه

.كان لهذا الشيخ ابن يبلغ من العمر 5سنوات وفي أحد الأيام مرض الطفل مرضاً شديداً فأخذه الأب للطبيب كي يعرف سبب ارتفاع الحرارة المفاجىء فقال لهم الطبيب بأن هذا الطفل يعاني من مرضٍ خبيث ولا يمكن شفاؤه فمصيره الموت المؤكد بعد فترة . > تراكمت الأحزان على هذا الشيخ الصالح التقي ولكن مالبث أن استيقظ على صوت العقل الذي يذكره بحديث سيد المرسلين سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "داوو مرضاكم بالصدقة " .لذا بعد أن استيقظ هذا الشيخ ليلاً كعادته للتهجد والدعاء قرر أن يخرج للشارع وأن يبحث عن إنسان فقير تصدق عليه ولكنه لم يجد , فالجو بارد جداً والناس كلهم نيام في بيوتهم ..ولكنه وجد قطة جميلة بيضاء ترضع أولادها وقد كانت جائعة جداً..فرجع الى منزله فوراً وأحضر لها كمية من اللحم على نية الصدقة لوجه الله .. 

ثم عاد إلى الجامع ليصلي الفجر ثم يخلد للنوم قليلاً.. ولكنه رأى حلماً غريباً, رأى غراباً كبيراً أسود اللون يهجم على ابنه كي ينقض عليه والطفل يبكي طالباً المساعدة وفجأةً , ظهرت قطة جميلة بيضاء وهجمت على الغراب ومزقته ونجا هذا الطفل.استيقظ الشيخ صباحاً لايعرف معنىً لهذا الحلم الغريب.ولكنه كالعادة قام بأخذ طفله الى الطبيب كي يجري بعض الفحوص والتحاليل .. فأستغرب الطبيب وأجابه بأن طفله لايشكو من أية علة. فتذكر الشيخ الحلم الذي رآه والصدقة التي أنفقها سراً في ظلمات الليل, وحمد الله على ذلك ..كبر الطفل وأصبح شاباً تقياً حافظاً للقرآن ذا صوت جميل وحنون . 

وهكذا أحبائي في الله ..فقد تعلمت من هذا الشيخ أن أتصدق بشكلٍ دائم ولو بالقليل , فأجد الفرج الدائم و الحمد لله .  ..أرجو أن نستفيد جميعاً من هذه القصة وأن نتذكر الفقراء دائماً.. 

وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: الراحمون يرحمهم الرحمن ,ارحموا من في الأرض يرحمكم من في السماء, وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: من لا يرحم لا يرحم 

منقول

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

الله عليكي يا براود و قصصك المفيدة و الجميلة ..

تسلم ايدك و بارك الله فيكي يا رب ..

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

السلام عليكم...
كسفتني... ::o:  الله يكرمك يارب,,وفيك بارك الله ::rolleyes:: 

الله يعينا على كل خير

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

سبعة أقفال

- قال محمد بن إسحاق: 
كان صاحبي يسار قد نشأ في طاعة الله ، ، حتى عرف بين أقرانه بالراهب ، وسمَّاه بعضهم : (( حمامة المسجد )). 
وكان كثير الصمت ، قليل الكلام ، ولكن حديثه ينفذ إلى القلب ، يسحر السامع ويأخذ بلبه ، ويستولي عليه .
ولقد علمت بتفاصيل القصة بعد حين  وسأذكرها كلها من البداية إلى النهاية ، وهي والحق يقال ، لو اطَّلع عليها البشر ، لكانت عبرة لمن اعتبر . 
وبداية القصة ،... أنه كان في بغداد فتاة تركية يتيمة اسمها حسناء امتهنت الغناء بعد وفاة والدها  وكان يُعقد في بيتها مساء الثلاثاء من كل أسبوع ، مجلس للطرب والغناء ، وكان يحضره شباب من القوم ، منهم حكيم بن محمود ، وحسَّان بن معيقيب ، وحبيب بن مسعود ، وغيرهم  وقد تأخر ذات يوم عن الحضور في الوقت المعين  سعيد بن منصور , وعندما حضر بادره الجميع بقولهم :  أين كنت ؟ 
فأجابهم وهو يتخفف من بعض ملابسه ، وعلامات التأثر بادية على وجهه :  التقيت هذه الليلة بيسار .. 
وسرت في نفوس القوم هزَّة خفية ، وساد المكان سكونٌ شامل ونظرت حسناء بعينيها اللوزيتين ، وقاربت ما بين حاجبيها ، وسألت :  ومن يسار هذا ؟ 
فأجابها حبيب بن مسعود ، وكان على صلة قديمة بيسار : أنا أعرف القوم بحاله , وأخذ يحدثها بكل ما يعرف عنه ,عن عبادته وتواضعه وحسنه وأخلاقه وعذوبة منطقه . 
وتنهَّد حسَّان بن معيقيب وقال :  ذلك الرجل عرف الطريق إلى ربه .. 
فأنصتت حسناء بكل اهتمام ، وأخذت بما سمعت ، وعزمت في قرارة نفسها على أن تحظى به .. 
ومالت حسناء برأسها ، وسألت حبيب بن مسعود :  هل هو متزوج ؟ 
واستطاع حكيم ، أن يدرك ما يدور في خلد حسناء ، فقال وهو يضحك : لا سبيل لك إلى يسار . 
فالتفتت إليه متحدِّية وقالت :  سوف ترى .. ورفعت حسناء يدها ، تتحسَّس القرط اللؤلئي الذي يزين أذنها ، ثم نادت الخادم ، فأقبل ،  وقد أحضر لها رقعة ، كتبت عليها شيئًا وطوتها بعناية فائقة ، ولفَّتها في منديلها المعطَّر ، ثم التفتت إلى سعيد بن منصور وقالت : أين نجد يسارًا في هذه الساعة ؟ 
فأجابها وهو يشير بيده : رأيته متجهًا إلى بيت القاضي بعد صلاة العشاء . 
وقبل أن يخرج الخادم  صاح حبيب بن مسعود منفعلاً ، وأخذ يردد : إن دون الوصول إلى اليسار سبعة أبواب عليها سبعة أقفال من حديد . 
وما هي إلا ساعة ، حتى عاد عربيد بوجهٍ بغير الوجه الذي ذهب به ، وناولها المنديل دون أن يتفوَّه بكلمة . فأخرجت الرقعة ، وألقت عليها نظرة خاطفة ، ثم قفزت بثوبها الأبيض الفضفاض ، وشعرها الكستنائي الطويل الناعم وهي تحمل الرقعة بيدها اليمنى وتقول : هذا هو القفل الأول قد انفتح . 
وعلت الدهشة وجه حبيب ، ولم يصدق سعيد بن منصور أذنيه ، وبقي حسَّان ينظر إليها دون أن ينطق ، أما حكيم ، فقد أخذ يصفق ويصيح , أما حسناء ، فقد استمرت كالفراشة الجميلة تدور في المكان ، وهي تحمل الرقعة بيدها وتقول : هذا هو القفل الأول قد انفتح .. انظروا .. وألقت الرقعة على المنضدة ، فتسابقت الأيدي للحصول عليها والاطِّلاع على ما فيها .. فكان حكيم أسرع القوم إليها ، فخطفها وأخذ يلوح بها وهو يضحك وينظر إلى حبيب بن مسعود ويقول : 
-هذا هو صاحبك قد وقع , وقبل أن يقرأها ، وبخفة متناهية أدهشت الجميع ، خطفتها حسناء من يده ، وجذبت عربيدًا وذهبت إلى غرفة مجاورة . واستحثت حسناء الخادم وهي تقول : 
-أخبرني يا عربيد .. أخبرني بكل ما رأيت , وكانت حسناء متلهِّفة لسماع حديثه ، فهزِّته قائلة : 
- ماذا دهاك يا عربيد .. تكلم ؟ 
فأجاب بصوت هادئ عميق النبرات : يا سيدتي .. إن الوصول إلى القمر ، لأهون ألف مرة من الوصول إلى يسار .. 
فأطرقت حسناء ، وتغير لونها ، وقالت بصوت هادئ خافت ودود : حدثني يا عربيد .. أخبرني بكل شيء .. بكل ما رأيت وسمعت . قال ، وقد انقاد إلى لهجتها : رأيت نازك الرومي ، خادم القاضي ، يهم بدخول الدار ، فاستوقفته ، وأخبرته بأني أريد أن أقابل يسارًا على انفراد . فأخذ بيدي إلى غرفة قريبة من الديوان .. وانتظرت حتى أقبل يسار . متوسط القامة ، أزهر اللون ، تجلله المهابة ، ويعلوه الوقار ،.. لقد تمنَّيت من كل قلبي  لوعُدت أدراجي ، ولم أفاتحه .. وسكت عربيد ، وكأنه يريد أن يستحضر كل لحظة عاشها مع يسار .. واهتزت ذبالة القنديل على نسمة باردة ، تسللت من شق الباب .. وتحرك ظل حسناء على الجدار... كانت حسناء تصغي إليه باهتمام ، وقد سحرها بوصفه ، وملك عليها مشاعرها ومضت تستحثه :  وماذا بعد .. تكلم يا عربيد .. ! ! ! 
قال :  بدأني بالسلام .. ثم قال : ما اسمك ؟ قلت : عربيد . 
فلم يعجبه هذا الاسم ، ونظر إليَّ ساعة ثم قال : بل أنت مريد .. أتدري من هو مريد ؟ ولما لم أجب ، مضى يقول : المريد هو صاحب الإرادة القوية المريد هو الذي يريد الوصول إلى الله ، بقلب سليم . اتق الله يا مريد واجتنب المعاصي . 
وعاد عربيد إلى السكوت .. ولم يدر ما كان يعتمل في صدر حسناء التي استبدَّ بها الشوق إلى معرفة المزيد عن يسار حتى نَسِيَت نفسها ، ونَسِيَت الضيوف الذين كانوا ينتظرون عودتها ..وهزَّته حسناء . وقالت بصبرٍ نافد : 
- تكلم . تكلم يا عربيد .. لا تسكت . 
فنظر إليها وقال : مددت يدي بالرقعة ، بتردد ، وتخاذل ، وخجل .. فتناولها ، وألقى عليها نظرة .. فتغيَّر لونه ولكني أسرعت أقول له ، قبل أن أسمع منه ما يؤلمني :  إنها تريد أن تتحدث إليك بمشكلتها يا سيدي .. إنها لا تريد أن يطَّلِع عليها غيرك . 
فرفع رأسه ، وقد سُرِّيَ عنه بعض ما به وقال : لتكتب مشكلتها . ثم وقَّع بكلمة واحدة : اكتبيها . ألقى الرقعة ، وعاد من حيث أتى . 
فصفقت حسناء بيدها ، ودارت حول نفسها طربًا وهي تقول : لقد وقع الطائر في الفخ . 
فهزَّ عربيد رأسه وقال : ألم يقل لك حبيب بن مسعود ، إن دون الوصول إلى يسار سبعة أبواب عليها سبعة أقفال من حديد ؟! 
فقهقهت حسناء ولقد لمع في فمها صفان مثل الحب الجمان ، ودفعت الخادم في صدره وهي تقول : إنني أملك المفتاح الأستاذ الذي تتساقط أمامه جميع الأقفال ..ثم أشارت بيدها إلى صدرها وقالت :  أنا .. 
- سأدعوك من هذه الساعة .. ( مُريد ) . 
- واستمر القوم في حديثٍ وضحك وانشراح حتى أصبح الصباح ، وارتفع صوت المؤذن من المسجد القريب يدعو .. حي على الفلاح 
- فتنهَّد حبيب بن مسعود وقال :  هذه ليلة من عمرنا خسرناها . 
- وخرج القوم فردًا فردًا ، وكان خروجهم بعد صلاة الفجر بقليل ، وسلك كل منهم طريقًا غير الذي سلكه صاحبه . 
- قال محمد بن إسحاق : خرج يسار من بيته الذي يحاذي النهر لأداء صلاة الفجر 
- وبعد صلاة الفجر جلس الشيخ يتحدث .. عن يوسف الصديق ، الفتى الذي ضرب مثلاً أعلى في الصبر عن المرأة المغرمة العاشقة الوَلْهى . وأخذ يصف ثباته وعِفَّته ، وخشيته لله ، ومراقبته له ، وتعبُّده وتصوُّنه .. 
- كان يتكلم بأسلوب القرآن الواضح البليغ ، وبعرضه التصويري البديع . .. وكل مستمع له يشعر أنه يوسف نفسه .
- كان يسار يتردد بين حين وآخر على سوق العطَّارين ، وإلى هذا السوق تُجلب أجود أنواع العطور في الدنيا ، ويؤمَّه الرجال والنساء من شتى الأجناس . ولا شيء يستهوي النساء ، وخاصة الأعجميات ، كهذا السوق .. وهو أول ما يستهوي الوفود القادمة من بلاد الروم والترك وفارس والهند ، ومن بلاد الحبشة .. وبلاد أخرى بعيدة لم نسمع بها .. 
- وسوق العطَّارين .. يمتاز بالأناقة والنظافة والجمال ، فيه الدكاكين الصغيرة المتناسقة ، التي زينت واجهاتها وعني بمظهرها .. والمصابيح الملونة ، وقوارير العطر ، وشدات الورد . 
- وكان يسار يتردد على دكان العطَّار أبي علي الأصفهاني ، ومنه يشتري العطر الذي يستعمله .. وهو يقول : إن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يحب الطيب . 
- وبعد مضي أسبوعين على محاولة حسناء ، وفي عصر الأربعاء من نهار مشمس جميل ، أقبل يسار على أبي علي الأصفهاني ، وكان هذا قصيرًا سمينًا ، قد أعفى لحيته وخضبها ، وكان لا يكف عن الحديث عن العطور التي يبيعها وأنواعها وجودتها .. 
- وما هي إلا هَنَيْهة ، حتى أقبلت حسناء ، والخادم مريد يسير إلى جانبها ووقفت على دكان أبي علي العطَّار ، وراحت تسأله عما لديه من العطور ، دون أن تلتفت إلى يسار .. أما مريد فإنه ألقى التحية عليه ، ووقف ينتظر . 
- واحتفل العطَّار بها ، وأخذ يعرض عليها نماذج كثيرة ، وهي ترفضها بإشارة من يدها ، ولم يبد على يسار أي اهتمام بحسناء ، ولكنه انتبه بعد ذلك عندما سمع العطَّار يقول  وهو يعرض عليها نوعًا من العطر :  إنه أجود أنواع العطور يا سيدتي ، إن يسارًا يستعمله . 
- أليس كذلك يا سيدي ؟ ولم يجب يسار ، ولم يرفع إليها نظره . 
- أما حسناء ، فقد التفتت إليه ، وألقت عليه نظرة سريعة ، ثم عادت تخاطب العطَّار ، وقد غيرت من أسلوبها وحركاتها وقالت : لقد ذكرت لي مرة أن لديك نوعًا من العطر الصيني .. 
- فهزَّ العطار رأسه وقال بأسف : لقد نفذ يا سيدي .. لم يبق منه شيء .. أتدرين يا سيدتي .. إنه يستخرج من زهرة تنبت على الهضاب الزرقاء في بلاد الصين ، .. إنها .. وانتبه العطَّار .. إن حسناء لم تكن تنظر إليه ، ولا تستمع لحديثه ، كانت تنظر خِلْسة إلى يسار .. إلى الفتى الذي ضاق بحديث العطار ، والذي سمعه منه مرات ومرات .. هذا هو الفتى الذي حدَّثها عنه حبيب بن مسعود ، إنه لم يتجاوز في وصفه ، بل لم يبلغ في وصفه .. 
- وتنحنح العطَّار وهو يرفع يده يعدل عمامته .. وقال : انتظري لحظه .. ثم خرج من دكانه وهو يقول : سأجلبه لك من جاري. 
- وهمَّ يسار بالانصراف ، فلم يكن يرغب في البقاء طويلاً في مثل هذا السوق ، ولم يكن يلبث إلا بمقدار ما يتناول حاجته من العطر ثم يعود سريعًا .. 
- فالتفتت إليه حسناء وقالت بصوت ناعم :  إنني متأسفة يا سيدي . 
- والتفت إليها ، ولم يكن قد وقع عليها نظره حتى هذه الساعة ، فلما التقت العينان ، أسبلت جفونها في خفر العذارى ، وقالت بصوت هامس :  إنني متأسفة يا سيدي .. لم أستطع أن أكتب مشكلتي .. ليتك تسمعها . فغض بصره ، وقد تذكر الرقعة التي حملها إليه مريد ، وقال :  تكلَّمي . 
- قالت .. وبصوت كأنين الوتر الحزين :  الآن يا سيدي ؟ 
- قال ، ودون أن يلتفت إليها ، أو يرفع نظره مرة أخرى :  نعم . 
- قالت .. وهي تحاول أن تجره للحديث : هنا في السوق ؟ 
- قال : نعم . 
- وعاد العطَّار وهو يمسح جبينه من العرق ، وقال معتذرًا : 
- - لم يبق لديه شيء يا سيدتي . 
- وتنهَّدت حسناء وقالت : سأعود مرة أخرى . 
-  ثم انصرف بعد أن ألقت على يسار نظرة ، جعلته يطرق خجلاً . 
- وعندما عاد تلك الليلة ، بعد صلاة العشاء ، خيل إليه كأنه يسمع همسة ، أو لحنًا ، أو صوتًا أليفًا ..! وبعد أن استلقى على فراشه ، تذكر أين سمع ذلك الهمس ، أو اللحن .. سمعه عصر اليوم ، عند دكان العطَّار ، سمعه من حسناء التي ذكرت أن لديها مشكلة تريد أن تعرضها عليه . .. واستحضر صورتها الجميلة وهي تدخل ، وصورتها وهي تنظر إليه.. إنه لم ير في حياته فتاة في مثل جمالها ، بروعتها ، بفتنتها .. لقد وقفت على دكان أبي على الأصفهاني ، وكلمته ، يا لعذوبة صوتها وروعة نغمتها .. 
- وأسرع يسار فصرف هذه الخواطر ، وشعر أنها دخيلة عليه ، تذكر حديث الشيخ ، ويوسف الصديق ، وخيَّل إليه كأنه يسمع الشيخ يحذره. وتدحرجت دمعة كبيرة على خده ، وتبعتها دموع ، حتى بلَّلت الوسادة ، ثم راح في نوم هادئ عميق .

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

- كان من عادة يسار عندما يعود إلى البيت بعد صلاة الفجر والاستماع إلى حديث الشيخ ، أن يقضي فترة مـن الوقـت في قراءة جـزء كامـل من القرآن الكريم ، ثم عددٍ من الأدعية المأثورة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعدها يأخذ قسطًا من الراحة بانتظار طعام الفطور ، حتى إذا حان موعده ، تناول فطوره مع أمه ، التي تبدو موفورة النشاط ، ضاحكة متفائلة ، لا تكل عن الحركة .. وأخته الصغيرة سناء ، التي يحاكي وجهها استدارة البدر ..
-أما أبوه فكان يخرج من البيت قبل أن يعود يسار من المسجد ثم يتبعه يسار بعد تناول الفطور ، فيساعده في عقد الصفقات ومراجعة الحسابات ومتابعة الديون . 
- وعندما ارتفعت الشمس في ذلك الصباح الدافئ ، خرج يسار في طريقه إلى السوق ، ولمَّا سار في بعض الطرق ، وقعت عيناه عليها .. التقى بها وجهًا لوجه .. كانت تسير إلى جانب خادمها مريد ، وكانت تبدو عليها الحشمة والوقار ، فلم تلتفت يمينًا أو شمالاً ، ولكنها عندما رأته ألقت عليه نظرة غريبة ، لم يستطع يسار تفسيرها ، فيها الجرأة والحزن والحياء ، وما لم يعرفه من معان أخر . 
- وأبعدها عن خاطره ، وخاصة عندما احتواه السوق ، وانشغل مع أبيه في أمور التجارة . 
- ودهش عندما صادفها في اليوم الثاني أيضًا .. دهش يسار عندما سمع صوتًا كتغريد البلابل . فالتفت .. فإذا .. هي .. هي .. حسناء .. بكل ما فيها من فتنة وجاذبية وسحر أخَّاذ .. وذهبت بعد أن مسَّت قلبه بكسرة من عينها اليسرى .. فغضَّ بصره في الحال ، وراح يستغفر الله في سرِّه .. ثم مضى في طريقه . 
- وأخذ في اليوم الثالث يستعجل أمه في إعداد الفطور ، وفي كل مرة يخرج إلى ساحة الدار ينظر إلى الشمس .. أين وصلت ! وانتبه إلى صوت أخته الصغيرة التي كانت تركض وسألته وهي تركض دون أن تنتظر الجواب : هل لديك موعد مع أحد ؟ 
- وشعر كأن الصغيرة أيقظته ، فأخذ يلوم نفسه ، ويستغفر الله في سره ، ويحاول أن ينفض ما علق بقلبه من غبار .. 
- وتعمَّد يسار أن يتأخر أكثر من أي يوم .. ولاحظت أمه أنه بينما كان يحثها على إعداد الفطور بسرعة ، إذا به يسكت فيتركها تعده على مهل . 
- كانت البيوت تقف على جانبي الطريق متصلة ببعضها ، إلا فتحات قليلة تؤدي إلى النهر ومضى يسار في الطريق ، وكان مرتاح القلب مسرورًا ؛ لأنه انتبه إلى نفسه ، فعالجها وغسل قلبه من صورة حسناء وصوتها و.. وكان معظم المارة يسلِّمون عليه ، ويسلِّم عليهم ، والتقى في طريقه بالعم عثمان .. وكان هذا شيخًا تجاوز المائة من العمر ، قضى ما يزيد على الثمانين من عمره يعمل في البحر .. تاجرًا وبحارًا وربانًا .. حتى لقب بحق ، بأبي البحر . 
- وقف العم عثمان يسأل يسارًا عن حاله وعن والده ووالدته وعن أخته الصغيرة .. ثم مضى يحدثه دون مقدمات عن إحدى رحلاته إلى بلاد الصين ،  وبينما كان يسار في انسجام تام مع العم عثمان ، وهو يستمع إلى قصته  إذ سمع صوتًا كاللحن الشارد يقول :  إنه لا يريدنا .. والتفت بحركة لا إرادية سريعة .. ورآها ، في ابتسامة مليحة ووجه متورِّد وعينين فيهما الكثير من العتاب .. ثم حوَّلت نظرها إلى الخادم بعد أن ألقت بشواظها على قلب الفتى يسار .. 
- ما الذي جاء بها في هذه الساعة ؟ ألم يتأخر في الخروج من البيت حتى ارتفعت الشمس .. هل تأخرت هي أيضًا .. كيف حدث هذا ؟ 
- ومضى ذلك اليوم ، وعندما عاد يسار في المساء ، وبلغ المكان الذي كان يتحدث به مع العم عثمان ، تذكر تلك القصة ، وتذكر حسناء .. فخفق قلبه .. وتلفت حوله .. وشعر كأنه يسمع صوتها العذب يردد بدلال وإغراء : إنه لا يريدنا .. وتطلع إلى النهر الذي خيَّم عليه الظلام ، وكانت الريح ساكنة .. وبقي واقفًا لحظات تهجم عليه خواطر شتى .. كيف هجمت هذه الفتاة على قلبه ؟!  كيف تسلَّلت إليه ؟ لقد أصاب قلبه ما كدَّر صفاءه ، لقد تلوث قلبه .. إنه لم يعد ذلك الفتى الطاهر النقي الثوب .. إن قلب العابد يجب أن يخلو من الصور .. لا يدع فيه مكانًا لمثل هذه الفتاة .. كيف سمح لها أن تلوث بساط قلبه بأقدامها ؟! كيف سمح لها .. إنه لولاه لما طمعت فيه .. ولكن لا .. سيذهب غدًا .. وسيحدث الشيخ بكل ما حدث ، فعنده الدواء .. ولم لا يحدثه ؟ 
- إنه لا يفضي لأبيه .. ولا لأي إنسان قريب بما يفضي به للشيخ ، إنه يشعر بأن الشيخ منه بمنزلة الأب والأخ الكبير والصديق .. بل أكثر من ذلك كله .. إنه المربي .. 
- مع الخيط الأول من الفجر ، استيقظ يسار على صوت المؤذن ، وكان صوته نديًا ، رقيقًا ، فيه الهدوء والسكينة والجلال .. وظل يستمع إليه بكل حواسه ، دون أن يغادر فراشه ، وشعر لكلمات الأذان بمعان جديدة قوية مؤثرة .. فالصلاة دائمًا مقرونة بالفلاح .. فكيف يفلح من لا يصلي ؟! 
- حتى إذا انتهى الأذان ، انتفض قائمًا ، وأسرع فتوضأ ، ثم ارتدى ملابسه وغادر البيت .. 
- وبعد صلاة الفجر ، تحلَّق المصلون حول الشيخ يستمعون إلى حديثه . 
- كانت كلمات الشيخ تسطع في النفس كما تسطع النجوم في السماء ، وتتصل بالروح تمد لها بسبب إلى التقوى ، وهي بعد ذلك أشبه بالماء الزلال عصرته العيون ، فخرج خالصًا سائغًا شرابه ، يرف بندى الحياة .. 
- وضرب مثلاً للسائرين إلى الله ، كجماعة أرادوا الصعود إلى جبل ، فمنهم من تخلَّف من أول الطريق ، وقد هاله ارتفاع الجبل ، فانهارت عزيمته . ومنهم من أدركه التعب وهو لم يبلغ ربع المسافة . ومنهم من وصل إلى نصفه ، لكنه عثر فتدحرج .. فقد يقوم هذا المتدحرج ليعاود تسلق الجبل .. وقد تقعد به الهمة فيبقى في مكانه الذي انتهى إليه  , والسعيد السعيد من استطاع أن يبلغ القمة . 
- كان الشيخ يتحدث والجماعة المحيطة به تصغي إليه إصغاء تامًا وقد أخذ بعضهم يكتب على لوح أحضره معه ، حديث الشيخ لكي لا ينساه .. وكان بعضهم يتنهد بحرارة وهو يقارن حاله بما يسمع . 
- وتنهد يسار وهو يتصور حاله .. إنه لا يدري أي مسافة قطع فاعترضته هذه الفتاة .. وسدت عليه الطريق ، فهو يعمل جاهدًا على تنحيتها عن طريقه ، والسير إلى الأمام .. !! 
- ولم يشعر إلا والجماعة ينهضون ، لقد انتهى الشيخ من حديثه اليوم ، فأين كان سارحًا وشدَّ الشيخ على يد يسار .. وغض هذا بصره تحاميًا لعيني الشيخ .. وخشي أن يقرأ الشيخ ما فيه نفسه .. ولم يحدث الشيخ يما يريد . 
- وعاد إلى البيت وهو ينقل الخطوات  بتثاقل ، وكان الجو باردًا والرياح بدأت تشتد ، وبرزت طلائع سحب في السماء ، وقد تكشَّفت الدنيا ، وزال الظلام .. وأخذت الريح تضرب بعض أوراق الأشجار اليابسة المتساقطة على الأرض فتسوقها أمامها .. 
- ولم يلتفت إلى النهر الهائج ، ولا إلى صف البيوت على الجانبين ، ولا إلى الذين يغادرون بيوتهم طلبًا للرزق .. 
- لم يلتفت إلى هذا كله .. لقد كان يلوم نفسه .. يؤنبها .. وشعر يسار بالدموع تنزل على خديه .. ألا يستطيع أن يقف في وجه الفتاة ؟ وصل إلى البيت .. ولم ينتبه يسار عندما كان جالسًا على مائدة الفطور ، لم ينتبه إلى أخته سناء التي كانت تنظر إليه كعصفورة وجلة .. إلى شروده وسهومه .. لم ينتبه إليها وهي تقول : هل أنت مريض ؟ 
- فحوَّل وجهه وهو يغالب ابتسامة حزينة وقال :  لا .. ولمَّا ألحت عليه .. قال وقد ضاق بإلحاحها :  نعم ..  قلبي .
- فنهضت.. وقالت : سآتيك بالدواء الذي تستعمله أمي .. وأمسكها من يدها وهو يقول : إنه فقط.. أصابه بعض الغبار . وترك يدها ومد يده إلى طعام الإفطاروهو يقول : بسم الله ...
- لم يكن أمام يسار إلا أن يغير طريق ذهابه إلى محل أبيه ، لكي يتجنب رؤية حسناء ، سيسلك طريقا آخر ، وإن كان طويلاً ، ولم يتعود على سلوكه من قبل . 
- ومضى يسار ، وحمد الله على السلامة ، فقد مر اليوم الأول والثاني والثالث دون أن يراها . ولكن صورتها لم تغادر خياله .. وصوتها يهمس في أذنه ، ونظرتها .. وفي كل يوم يزداد شوقًا وتلهفًا .. والمكان الذي احتلته في قلبه بدأ يتسع . ولكنه كان يقاوم ويحاول أن يأسو جراح قلبه . 
- و في مساء اليوم الرابع ، ذهب يسار بعد صلاة العشاء ، إلى بيت القاضي وقد تأخر ذلك المساء في بيت القاضي ، فلما خرج ، كانت السماء قد ادلهمت بالغيوم ، وأخذت ترسل رذاذًا ، فأسرع يسار إلى منزله ، خشية أن يدركه المطر . وقبل أن يصل إلى البيت بخطوات ، برز من زاوية مظلمة ، رجل متوسط القامة ، وقال بصوت هادئ :  هل تسمح يا سيدي ؟ 
- ونظر إليه يسار ، وتبين ملامحه ، إنه خادم حسناء .. مريد .. وعاد هذا يقول مرة أخرى : إن سيدتي مريضة .. وهي تود أن تراك . 
- لقد ظن أنه تخلص منها نهائيًا ، وظن أنها لن تعترض طريقه . ولكن هاهو خادمها يأتي ليذكِّره بها ، ليجذبه إليها . 
- قال يسار :  ويحك يا رجل . وما شأني بمرضها ؟ وسكت قليلاً ثم أضاف :  ادع لها طبيبًا . 
- فأجاب الخادم بلهجة صادقة : لم أجد الطبيب في بيته يا سيدي . فأرسلتني أدعوك . 
- ولما نظر إليه يسار متعجبًا ومستغربًا ، أضاف الخادم يقول : ربما تريد أن تسرَّ لك بأمر يا سيدي , إنها           يا سيدي في حالة يرثى لها .. إنك لو رأيتها يا سيدي ، لرق لها قلبك .. من يدري .. ربما لا تعيش إلى الغد .! 
- ومسَّت قلبه العبارة الأخيرة ، فهتف مأخوذًا :  لا تعيش إلى الغد ؟ 
- وهزَّ الخادم رأسه وهو يؤكد : الأعمار بيد الله يا سيدي .  ربما تريد أن تبوح لك بسر .. 
- ودق قلب يسار وهو يحرك شفتيه : سر ؟ 
- ولم يشعر يسار إلا كما يشعر السابح الذي ألقي في اليم ، فنال منه الجهد والتعب ، وأخذت الأمواج تتقاذفه إلى حيث تشتهي ولا يشتهي ..!! 
- كانت الفوانيس تبدو باسمة مستسلمة مسرورة بما ترسل السماء من رذاذ ، وكان بعضها يبدو خائفًا وجلاً قد انخنس نوره مترقبًا لما قد تأتي به بعد ذلك ، ولاسيما في هذا الموسم من آخر الشتاء . 
- عندما فتح الخادم باب الغرفة التي ترقد فيها الفتاة ، طارت إلى أنف يسار رائحة المسك ، وبدت الغرفة في تأثيث فاخر ، وفي صدرها سرير قرطبي ، يتدلى فوقه سراجان, وقد تمددت حسناء على ذلك السرير القرطبي  وارتاح شعرها الكستنائي الطويل الناعم على ترائبها . 
- كانت حسناء تئن وتتأوه ، وتتلوى من الألم . ولم يصدق يسار أول الأمر ، وقد تسمرت قدماه في أول الغرفة ، وظن أنه قد خدع ! ولكن تردده لم يطل .. فقد التفتت إليه بعينيها المتضرعتين ، فخفق فؤاده وانجذب إليها كالمسحور ، حتى إذا صار قريبًا منها قال بصوت اجتهد أن يكون خافتًا كأنه من دنيا الأحلام :  حسناء .. 
- وأجابته بعينيها ، وهي تصغي إليه ، تستمع لألحان صوته العذب ، وصدرها يعلو ويهبط .. وراح يسار يردد كالنائم :  حسناء ..  كيف حالك يا حسناء ؟

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

- وتبسمت وهي تغالب دمعة متألمة ، وقالت بصوت يشبه الأنين :  لقد خشيت أن أموت ولا أسمع اسمي يتردد على لسانك .. 
-فهتف كالمأخوذ :  حسناء .. أنت ملء القلب يا حسناء . 
- وتدحرجت الدمعة على خدها طربًا ، وقالت والابتسامة تشرق على وجهها : يسار .. أنا .. 
- وهتف مرة أخرى :  أنت يا حسناء .. أنت ملء القلب . 
- وانتقلت على أنغام صوته ، إلى عالم مملوء بالرياحين ، فتحركت في مكانها وأرادت أن تجلس ، ولكن الألم عاودها .. فتأوَّهت ، وتلوت في فراشها وأخذت تئن أنينًا يشبه النحيب . وكان ينظر إليها ، ويحس بقلبه الغض يتلوى معها ، ويئن ، ويتمنى لو زال عنها الألم . 
- كانت جدران الغرفة مصبوغة باللون الوردي الفاتح والسراجان المتدليان فوق السرير يضيفان على الغرفة بهاءً ورونقًا ، والموقد الصيني في جانب الغرفة يشيع الدفء . وعندما خفَّت عنها وطأة الألم ، نظرت إليه وقالت :  إنني .. وتطلَّع إليها ، إلى شفتيها القرمزيتين ، إلى حبات العرق التي تصببت على جبينها نتيجة الحمى ، يريد أن يسمع ما تقول .. ولكن الدموع غلبتها .. قال لها بصوته المتألم :  أنتِ تبكين يا حسناء . 
- قالت وهي تنظر إليه متشبثة :  إنني أخشى أن أموت . 
- وهتف دون وعي :  عافاك الله يا حسناء . 
- ثم أضاف يطمئنها :  إن صحتك جيدة .  
- قالت ، وقد سرها أن تنظر إلى عينيه اللتين روَّعهما كلامها :  هل تريدني أن أعيش ؟ 
- وأدارت رأسها إلى الناحية الأخرى ، وهي تبكي بصمت فلما رأى الدموع تنساب على خدِّها ، تحطمت جميع الأقفال التي أقامها على قلبه ، وفتحت الأبواب كلها دفعة واحدة .. وهتف كالمجنون : حسناء ..  كفكفي دموعك يا عزيزتي .. ارحمي قلبي . 
- والتفتت إليه وقالت :  أنت تحبني .. أليس كذلك ؟ 
- وتولَّت العيون الجواب ، وسكتت لغة الكلام ، من أين للألسن أن تفهم لغة العيون ؟! 
- وأرادت مرة أخرى أن تبوح له بما في نفسها .. ولكن في اللحظة التي فتحت فيها فمها لتتكلم ، دخل الخادم يحمل الدواء في قدح .  هذا الدواء يفيد يا سيدتي .. 
- وكانت لا تزال تنظر إلى يسار .. فأسرع يتناول الدواء من الخادم ، واعتدلت في الفراش ، وقرب يده بالقدح ، وقال :  اشربي .. بسم الله.  فشربته على دفعات .. ثم عادت فتمددت ، وسحبت الغطاء ، وأخذ صدرها يعلو ويهبط ، وسمعها تئن أنينًا خافتًا وتتوجع 
ثم هدأ صدرها ، واستسلمت للنوم .. 
- وبقي يسار ينظر إليها وكأنه في حلم .. ثم التفت إلى الخادم ، وسأله بصوت خافت :  منذ متى وهي على هذه الحال ؟ 
-فأجاب الخادم :  منذ يومين يا سيدي . 
-قال يسار :  وهل تناولت دواء خلال اليومين ؟ 
- فهز رأسه قائلاً : هذه أول مرة تتناول فيها الدواء ... 
- وسكت مريد قليلاً ثم أضاف : لقد كانت تلح علي أن أدعوك .. منذ اليوم الأول لمرضها .
- ونهض يسار ، وهو يلقي عليها نظرة عطف وحنان ، وقال : سأعودها غدًا .. إن شاء الله . 
-  وفي اليوم التالي لم يشعر يسار إلا وهو يقف على باب بيتها في نهاية سوق الخبازين ، وكان الوقت قد قارب المغرب .. ورفع يده يهم بطرق الباب .. ولكنه توقف .. وأخذت يده تهبط بهدوء ، حتى استقرت إلى جانبه . ثم استدار عائدًا .. من حيث أتى .. ومشى خطوات .. بطيئة ، ثقيلة ، متمهلة .. ثم وقف .. لقد شعر بشيء خفي يشده إلى الخلف .. إلى بيت حسناء ، فالتفت ينظر إلى الدار 
- وعاد مرة أخرى ، وقد عزم على أن يطرق الباب ولكنه قبل أن يتقدم إلى الخطوة الثالثة تذكر .. 
- تذكر حديث الشيخ في آخر مرة حضر فيها إلى المسجد .. وتذكر كيف ضرب الشيخ مثلاً للسائرين إلى الله .. 
- ترى أين مكانه ؟ هل هو في حال المتدحرج من الجبل ؟! وإلى أين وصل ؟ أتقف هذه المرأة في طريقه ؟ 
- وغضب يسار وهو يرى أنه قد أهين بجره إلى هذا الطريق .. وعزم على أن يقابل حسناء ليرى ماذا كانت تريد أن تقول له .. ولكي يصرخ في وجهها ، سيقول لها صراحة :  أنا أكرهك سوف يتخلص منها بلا ريب .. وأسرع الخطى .. وطرق الباب .. وانتظر .. انتظر طويلاً .. فلم يفتح الباب !! 
- وطرق مرة أخرى .. وتمنى لو سمع صوتًا .. أي صوت .. فلم يسمع إلا شقشقة العصافير على النخلة الباسقة التي تجاوزت في ارتفاعها سطح الدار .. وأراد أن يعود .. ولكن .. حسناء كانت تقف وراء الباب تنظر إليه من ثقب صغير فلما  هم بالانصراف فتحت الباب .. وبدت له بشعرها الكستنائي الطويل الناعم الذي أرسلته على كتفيها ، وعينيها الكحيلتين ، وأنفها الصغير المستقيم ، ووجهها الذي عادت إليه العافية فأكسبته بهاءً ورواءً . ورحبت به بابتسامة غمرت كل أعضائها ، وبصوت كالهمس قالت :  تفضل .. وقبل أن يعتذر ، رآها تترك الباب مفتوحًا ، وتتقدمه إلى غرفة الاستقبال .. ولم يشعر إلا وهو هناك ، وحسناء تشير إليه بكل رقة وتدعوه للجلوس . ثم تركت الغرفة ، وعادت بعد قليل وقد حملت إليه في صينية مستديرة قدحًا من عصير الرمان 
- وأمام هذا نسي حديث الشيخ ونسي نفسه ، ونسي كل شيء وعاد لا يعيش إلا هذه اللحظة .. ولا يدري كيف امتدت يده إلى القدح الذي يحاكي لونه لون شفتيها ، وهل كان ينظر إلى القدح أم إليها ! كان ينظر إليها كالمسحور ، ولم ينتبه إلا على صوتها وهي تصبح :  انتبه يا يسار .. العصير .. 
- كانت يده قد مالت بالقدح ، وكاد العصير يتبدد على ثوبه ونسي يسار الغرض الذي جاء من أجله .. ولم يشعر إلا وهو يقول لها بصوت خافت متقطع : كيف حالك ؟ 
- قالت وهي تنظر في عينيه ، وكأنها تريد أن تنفذ إلى قلبه :  الحمد لله . 
- قال :  أنت أحسن حالاً .. أليس كذلك ؟ 
- قالت : وابتسامة السرور تملأ وجهها : نعم .
- وبقي صامتًا لحظات .. والقلوب تتحدث بدقَّاتها الرتيبة .. ثم نظر إليها كالولهان وقال : لم أعد أصبر يا حسناء .. 
- وأجابته وعطر أنفاسها يلامس وجهه :  ولا أنا .. وكان لا يزال يحمل القدح بيده عندما قالت : لقد صنعته لك .. 
- قال بنفس الصوت الخافت الحالم : وما يدريك أنني سأجيء ؟  
- قالت وهي تشير بأطراف أناملها المخضبة :  قلبي حدثني .. 
- ورفع القدح إلى فمه .. والتقت العيون في عناق طويل .. وأدنت كرسيها وهي تقول : اشرب .. أنا صنعته .. بيدي .. ومدت يدها . . تسقيه . 
- وخرج يسار ، والدنيا تميد به ، ولا يدري كيف قادته قدماه إلى هنا .. إلى بيت حسناء ..! 
كان يسار في طريقه إلى البيت بعد صلاة العشاء ، وكان القمر كئيبًا حزينًا ، والهواء باردًا ، وغيوم مبعثرة في السماء .. 
وهو يفكر كيف ذهب إلى بيت حسناء ؟ 
كانت هناك .. استقبلته .. سمع صوتها .. تحدَّثت إليه بعينيها .. بهمسها .. بقلبها .. حملت إليه كأس العصير .. 
سقته بيدها .. وعندما وصل إلى البيت ، واحتوته الغرفة ، شعر بضيق شديد ، شعر كأن جدران الغرفة تشدد الحصار على قلبه المهزوم وكان يسار قد استنفد قواه ، ونال منه الجهد ، ولم يعد يحتمل مجاهدة نفسه ، فقد استطاعت حسناء أن تتغلغل إلى شغاف قلبه .. 
عبثت بك كف الغرام    وسقتك علقمه الزؤام 
القلب ذاب من الأسى   أضمته لوعـات الهيام 
والدمع يجري هائما       يروي تباريـح الغرام 
العشق أيقظ ليله          والجفن قد عاف المنام 
كيف السبيل إلىالكرى  والفكرفي المحبوب هام 
الشوق أعقبه لضى       يكوي وقلبا مستهام 
نارالهوى قد أضرمت    آواه من ذاك الضرام 
قدسرح طرفا له     بالحسن فأنبـرت السهام 
أرخى لجام فؤاده للحب    فاستعصىاللجام 
لقد اضطرمت النار في أحشائه ، وتغيرت حاله ، وصار لا يقر له قرار ، وشعر بوحشة قاتلة ، ويأس مرير ، ولم يعرف كيف يداوي ما به .وصار يتلوَّى كما يتلوى السقيم .. ومنذ ذلك اليوم تغيَّر يسار .. لم يعد كما كان .. وانقطع عن الذهاب إلى المسجد الذي يصلي فيه صلاة الفجر ، ولم يعد يحضر حديث الشيخ ، وتلقفه حكيم بن محمود ، وحشى أذنه بخيالات وأوهام وحكايات أقل ما فيها يقسي القلب ولا يذكر بالرب وأصبحت صلاة يسار خفيفة جافة ، ليس لها جذور في القلب .. كأنها أوراق يابسة على شجرة في طريقها إلى الذبول ! 
وأخذ يحس في قعر قلبه بنار متأججة ، واضطراب وعدم راحة ، وحسناء .. لم يعد يدعو الله بأن يبعدها عن طريقه ، بل أخذ يتلهف لرؤيتها ، وينتظر الساعة تلو الساعة لكي يراها .. وأخذ يتصورها في حركتها ، في مشيتها ، في ضحكتها .. في كل شأن من شؤونها !!

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

- أقبل مريد ، وكانت تبدو عليه السرعة والاهتمام .. ودخل دون أين يتلفت إلى حسناء ، وتوجه إلى غرفته .. فأسرعت في أثره . فإذا به قد أعدَّ كل شيء ، وحزم أمتعته ولم يبق إلا أن يحملها ويذهب . 
فاندهشت لهذا ، ولم تصدق عينيها ، وهتفت بجنون : إلى أين يا مريد ؟ ودون أن ينظر إليها قال :  سأغادر بغداد . 
وهتفت به : وتتركني يا مريد ؟  فأجاب بكل هدوء : لقد تبت يا سيدتي.. أريد أن أذهب إلى بلد لا يعرفني فيها أحد .. أريد أن أهجر الماضي بكل ما فيه من تعاسة وهوان ..
- ومضى مريد يقول : منذ التقيت بيسار لأول مرة ، وأنا أفكر في الكلمات التي قالها لي .. قال : بل أنت مريد .. المريد هو صاحب الإرادة القوية .. اتق الله واجتنب المعاصي .. وفكرت في نفسي ، وفكرت فيك ، وفكرت في يسار
- سيدتي ماذا ينفعك هذا المدعو حكيم ، إن ألاعيبه ستعود بالشر العظيم .. ولا يغرنك بعض ما ترين من نزول يسار .. فإنه لا ينزل إلا ليعلو ، ولا يدنو إلا ليبتعد ولا يهبط إلا ليحلِّق .. إنه رجل يحاسب نفسه بعد كل هفوة يرتكبها .. ولا يزال بها حتى يقيمها على الجادة البيضاء . وسكت مريد ، وكان يبدو كالبركان الذي ضاق بالنار المتأججة في صدره فأراد أن يقذفها ..
قالت حسناء : هل تستطيع أن تنتظر.. فلعلي أجيء معك . فهزَّ رأسه بالموافقة 
تفكرت حسناء  في مصيرها .. ويسار .. لا .. إنه لن يتزوجها .. إن فورة حبه ستنطفئ إنه كما قال مريد .. سوف يحاسب نفسه حتى يقيمها على الجادة .. وخيِّل إليها كأنها تسمع صوت حبيب بن مسعود وهو يقول : إن دون الوصول إلى يسار سبعة أبواب ، عليها سبعة أقفال من حديد لماذا تركض وراء السراب ؟ سوف تبتعد عن طريقه .. قالت بإصرار :  أنا أيضًا سأتوب . وسألته قائلة :  متى تريد أن نذهب ؟ 
فأجاب : غدًا صباحًا .. إن شاء الله . 
ثم ودَّعها وهو يقول :  أرجو أن تكوني على استعداد .. غدًا صباحًا . 
فلوَّحت بيدها وهي تقول :  سأكون في انتظارك . 
أما حكيم فقد أقنع يسار بالحضور إلى مكان لهوهم في دار حكيم بعد العشاء فهناك سيتمكنن من رؤية حسناء هكذا قال حكيم 
وبعد العشاء نظر حكيم إلى  حبيب ، وأدنى رأسه وقال بصوت خفيض وكأنه يريد أن يبوح بسر خطير : لقد وقع صاحبك يا حبيب ؟  وقال وهو ينقر على المائدة بشكلٍ رتيب : إنه سيأتي إلينا هذه الليلة  , ونظر حكيم في وجه حبيب وهو يقول :  مستحيل .
وقبل أن ينتهي حبيب من كلمته ، طُرق الباب طرقًا خفيفًا فانبسطت أسارير حكيم ، ونهض مزهوًا وهو يشير إلى حبيب ويقول :  هذا هو صاحبك قد حضر  ولم يصدق حبيب ، وبقي معلقًا نظره بالباب ، وانفرج فم سعيد بن منصور ، وتعلقت العيون بالباب تنظر من القادم .. وهتف حكيم  بسرور : مرحبا بيسار . وشهق حبيب بن مسعود ، ولم يصدق عينه ما ترى ، ونهض سعيد وقد مد يده مرحبًا .. أما حسَّان بن معيقيب ، فقد بقي في مكانه مندهشا . ودخل يسار مطرقًا خجلاً ، ولم يرفع نظره إلى أحد من الحاضرين .. وجلس دون أن يتحرك .. 
ومضى حكيم يدير الحديث وانحنى على يسار يسأله عن حاله .. 
فأجاب يسار بهمس :  إنني في أسوأ حال .. وضحك حكيم وهو يقول :  إنه الحب يا أخي .. 
وأطرق يسار ، وقد التهب وجهه بحمرة الخجل .. ثم همس في أذن حكيم : إنني لم أرها منذ مدة .. 
فنهض حكيم وقد استخفَّه الطرب وقال : ستراها اليوم .. إنها ستأتي كالعادة في مثل هذا اليوم . 
 وهنا رفع حكيم كأسًا ، قدَّمه إلى يسار وهو يقول : 
- خذ .. اشرب .. فالتفت يسار وهو يقول :  أنا لا أشرب الخمر .. 
وضحك حكيم وهو يمد يده بالكأس ويقول :  اشرب .. اشرب يا يسار .. إنها تزيل عنك الخجل ، وتذهب الهم ، وتنسيك الدنيا .
خيل إلى يسار في تلك الساعة ، أن الدنيا تدور به. والتفت يسار ينظر إلى هذا الواقف الذي يحمل كأس الخمر بيده ، ويحثه على الشرب ..  اشرب .. اشرب .. خذه يا يسار . ، وتذكر في تلك اللحظة .. كان أبو أنس قد التقى به عصر هذا اليوم في السوق الكبير ، وسلَّمه رقعة مطوية قال إن الشيخ قد بعثها له , مدَّ يده يتحسس الرقعة في جيبه ، فأخرجها ، وفضَّها ، فقرأ فيها : (( إني أذكِّرك .. إن الشيطان سوف يدخل عليك من أبواب شتى ، وعلى رأسها المرأة .. فاعتصم منه بذكر الله الدائم ، وبغض نظرك ، وتلاوة القرآن . وذكر نفسك ، أن وجه المرأة الجميل هذا ، صائر إلى جيفة قذرة يقتتل عليها الدود ، وأن في الجنة من الحور العين ما تستحي منهن الشمس الطالعة )) . كانت الرقعة بخط الشيخ نفسه .. إن الشيخ لم ينسه ولم يهجره كما خيل له .. هاهو يذكِّره .. ويحذِّره .. غدًا نموت .. ونقف بين يدي الله للحساب .. سيحاسبنا على كل شيء .. على كل خطوة ، كل كلمة ، كل معصية ، وسوف يهتف كثير من الناس : رب ارجعون لعلي أعمل صالحا فيما تركت . ونكس رأسه ينظر في الرقعة ، وخيل إليه كأنه يسمع صوت الشيخ يحدِّثه .. يحذِّره .. وكان يسار قد وصل إلى حدٍّ لا يطيق معه الصبر .. فانفجر غاضبًا ، ونهض ثائرًا .. ورمى الكأس في وجه حكيم . وركل المائدة بقدمه .. فتحطَّم كل ما كان عليها . وانهال على حكيم ضربًا .. وأظلمت الدنيا في عينيه .. وانقلبت المائدة . ولم يقف في وجه يسار شيء . لقد قذف بكل ما في نفسه مرة واحدة .. لقد جمع الران الذي تراكم على قلبه ، وكوَّره وألقى به في وجه حكيم .. وفرح حبيب بن مسعود .. وتنهَّد حسَّان بن معيقيب وهو يجلس صامتًا مبتسمًا وقد أعجبه المشهد .. ولم يحاول سعيد بن منصور شيئًا يقلل من هياج يسار ..وخرج يسار .. وصوت الشيخ يرن في أذنيه : (( إن وجـه المرأة الجميل هذا ، صائر إلى جيفة قذرة يقتتل عليها الدود ، وإن في الجنة من الحور ما تستحي منهن الشمس الطالعة )) . 
واهتزَّت النخلة طربًا وهي تشيع يسارًا .. ولمعت الفوانيس بنور جميل .. وشعر كأن الجدران ، والبيوت ، والدنيا .. 
الدنيا كلها ، ترحب به .. أين كان كل هذه المدة ؟ ومضى في طريقه إلى المسجد .. إنه يريد أن يرى الشيخ .. 
أن يجلس بين يديه فيشكره .. وكان الطريق طويلاً ، والمنعطفات كثيرة ، والبيوت تقف على الجانبين .. ولم يسمع أصوات المسلِّمين عليه .. ولا الفقير الذي مد يده يسأله الصدقة .. ولا أحدًا من الناس .. كان يريد أن يصل إلى المسجد .. أن يعود إلى سابق عهده .. أن يعود إلى الله بقلب تائب خاشع منيب .. لم يكن يظن أنه يستطيع أن يفارق أحدًا من أصحابه .. وعبدالله بن الشيخ إبراهيم ، الفتي الطيب .. اللطيف الوديع ، الذي ذهب يدرس الطب .. والذي كان يراه يذرع ساحة المسجد ذهابًا وإيابًا وهو يحاول حفظ القرآن .. وأبو أنس .. وخلاصاته التي لا تنتهي ، ودعاباته ، وروحه المرحة ، ومشاريعه الكثيرة , وأبو الحسن .... وسمته الهادئ اللطيف ، ودروسه الفقهية التي تعلمها في المدرسة .. وصاحبه أحمد الذي لم يكن يفارقه في ذهابه , وغيرهم .. وغيرهم .. كانوا يحيطون به .. يحبونه . بل يراه بعضهم قدوة له .. ويتمنى لو بلغ مبلغه ! أيستبدل الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير ؟!! 
ومضى يسار يريد أن يصل إلى المسجد.. وتمنَّى لو استطاع أن يطير .. أن يصل إلى الشيخ .. وتذكر العم عثمان ( أبو البحر ) .. هذا الذي تجاوز المائة من العمر .. والذي وقف مرة يخاطبه ويقول : ليتني نشأت في طاعة الله كما نشأت يا يسار .. فهنيئًا لك .. ثم رفع المنديل يسمح دمعة ترقرقت بها عينه وقال : لقد طال أجلي وقلَّ عملي .. إنه لا ينسى هذا .. ولا ينسى والده ، وكان يتمتم بعد صلاة الفجر فيقول : الحمد لله الذي رزقني ولدًا صالحًا. وأمه الحزينة المسكينة .. التي كانت تنظر إليه وتبكي بصمت ، والتي سمعها قبل أيام تقول لأبيه بصوت خافت : لا أدري ما الذي جرى ليسار .. كلمه يا رجل .. كلمه لعله يحدثك . وأخته الصغيرة سناء .. لم يعد يداعبها .. حتى شكت لأمها فقالت : لماذا لا يكلمني يسار ؟ هل هو مريض ؟ والشيخ .. لقد كان يحبه كثيرًا ، كان لا يمل سماع حديثه . كان يرغب بالمزيد المزيد .. وهل لدى الشيخ إلا كل نافع مفيد ؟ كان يتحدث وكأنه يغرف من بحر ليس له ساحل .. إنه في طريقه إليه .. لم يكن يظن انه يستطيع أن يبتعد عنهم .. كيف ابتعد كل هذه المدة ؟ لقد كان في رحلة خطيرة .. المحظوظ فيها من يعود منها سالمًا .. لا له ولا عليه .. إنه يتذكر تلك الأيام ، وتلك اللحظات . لقد كانت ملء السمع وملء البصر .. ورأى المسجد أمامه .. ببنائه القديم ، وجدرانه التي يخيل للناظر إليها أنها توشك على التداعي ، ومئذنته المتواضعة .. 
وتقدم بخطوات بطيئة مترددة .. لقد شعر كأن حجارة المسجد تنظر إليه بعتاب .. وكأن جدرانه التي تتطلع إليه بصمت قد فرحت بقدومه .. إن هذا المسجد يعرفه .. إن كل حجارة فيه تعرفه .. كم مرة حضر إلى المسجد قبل أن يحضر أي إنسان .. كم مرة قضى الساعات الطوال .. قائمًا مصليًا ، أو قارئًا للقرآن .. أو ذاكرًا لله تعالى .. لقد كان مكانه في الصف الأول من صلاة الجماعة .. ومع التكبيرة الأولى .. وتعدى باب المسجد وهو يقدم رجله اليمنى ويقول : اللهم افتح لي أبواب رحمتك .. إن أبواب رحمة الله مفتوحة دائمًا ، لم تغلق في ساعة من ليل أو نهار .. أين التائبون .. الآيبون .. النادمون .. كان المصلون قد خرجوا لكن لعل الشيخ تخلَّف بعد صلاة العشاء .. وصدق ظنه .. 
كان الشيخ جالسا ، مستندًا بظهره إلى الدعامة الوسطى من المسجد ، وكان ينظر إلى يسار ، بعين الوالد الرفيق الرحيم .. وتقدم يسار .. خجلاً مترددًا كأنه يحمل أوزار الدنيا .. واقترب منه .. فسلَّم عليه .. وشعر بيده توضع على كتفه .. وسمع صوته المضمخ بعبير القرآن وهو يتلو : 
 قل يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله . إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعًا . إنه هو الغفور الرحيم  . 
وهشَّ قلبه لهذه الآية.. وشعر كأنه يسمعها لأول مرة.. وأراد يسار أن يقول شيئًا أن يتكلم .. أن يقص على الشيخ ما جرى له .. ولكنه لم يستطع .. لقد تحوَّلت كلماته إلى دموع . وعاد صوت الشيخ ، الهادئ الوقور يتلو من القرآن الكريم .. ما وجد فيه يسار ، شفاء ، وأملاً ، ورحمة ، ورغبة في العودة إلى الله : وإني لغفَّارٌ لمن تاب وآمن وعمل صالحًا ثم اهتدى .

انتهت

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

قصة موثره جدا.. 


لقد قرأت قصة حقيقية وأعجبتنى جدا فأرسلتها إليكم وأتمنى أن تعجبكم والآن أترككم مع القصة ...... لم يعجبها انطلاق ابنها الصغير إلى المسجد لأداء الصلاة فيه جماعة خمس مرات فى اليوم ، بل لمتكن راضية عن صلاته كلها كانت ترى ويالغريب ما ترى أنه مازال صغيرا على الصلاة ! وكأن صلاته تأخذ منه ولا تعطيه ، تتعبه ولا تريحه، تضيع وقته ولا تنظمه ، على الرغم من أن أبنها ذا الأعوام العشرة ، كان يرد بلطف علىأمه شفقتها المزعومة ، مؤكدا لها أنه يشعر بسعادة غامرة فى الصلاة ، وأنها تبعث فيه نشاطا غير عادى ، وتنظم وقته حتى صار يكتب وظائفه المدرسية جميعها ويراجع دروسه دون أن يحرم نفسه من اللعب....




ولما عجزت الأم عن صرف ابنها عن التزامه بالصلاة ، التزامه الذى رأته "تعلقا مبكرا" بها ، لجأتإلى أبيه تشكو إليه حال ولدهما الذى " أخذت الصلاة عقله " كما عبرت 

حاول زوجها أن يخفف من قلقها قائلا : لا تحملى همه .. إنها هبة من هبات الصغار .. سرعان ما يمل ويسأم ويعود إلى ما كان عليه

ومرت الأيام دون أن يتحقق ما منى أبوه به أمه ، فقد زاد الصغير حبا بصلاته ، وتمسكا بها ، وحرصا على أدائها جماعة فى المسجد

وصحت الأم صباح يوم الجمعة ، وثار فى نفسها خاطر بأن أبنها لم يعد من صلاة الفجر التى قضيت قبل أكثر من نصف ساعة ، فهرعت إلى غرفته قلقة فزعة ، وماكادت تدخل من بابها المفتوح حتى سمعته يدعو الله بصوت خاشع باك وهو يقول : "يارب ..اهد أمى .. اهد أبى ..اجعلهما يصليان ..اجعلهما يطيعانك ..حتى لا يدخلا نار جهنم
ولم تملك الأم عينيها وهى تسمع دعاء ولدها ، فانسابت الدموع على خديها .. تغسل قلبها ..وتشرح صدرها 
عادت إلى غرفتها ، وأيقظت زوجها ، ودعته ليسمع ما سمعت ، وجاء أبوه معها ليجد ولده يواصل الدعاء .. يقول:" يارب وعدتنا بأن تجيب دعاءنا ..وأنا أرجوك يارب أن تجيب دعائى .. وتهدى أبى وأمى ..فأنا أحبهما .. وهما يحبانى" لم تصبر الأم فأسرعت إلى أبنها تضمه إلى صدرها ، ولحق بها أبوه ، وهو يقول لولده :" قد أجاب الله دعاءك ياولدى" ومن ساعتها حافظ والداه على الصلاة ، وأصبحا ملتزمين أوامر ربهما ، فكان ولدهما سبب هداية ربهما لهما

أخواتى وأخوانى فى الله 

بعد ما قرأنا القصة سويا أريد أن أنصحكم بعض النصائح لى ولكم ومنها
1-المحافظة على الصلاة فى المسجد وفى وقتها وإن أمكن فى جماعة
2-برالوالدين وسماع كلامهما إلا إذا أمرنا بنواهى نهى عنها الله أو حبيبه المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم لقوله :"لا طاعة لمخلوق فى معصية الخالق
3-عدم اللجوء للاحد غير الله سبحانه وتعالى
4- الاستعانه بالله وكثرة الدعاء له 

" 







*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

كنت في بلـد أوربـي 

الشيخ د/ محمد العريفي                       25/02/2003 

كنت في بلد أوربي يكثر فيه اللاجئون المسلمون الذين سكنوا في هذه البلاد طلبا لحياة أفضل وبعدما انتهيت من صلاة التراويح وإلقاء المحاضرة بعدها جاء إليّ أحد الأخوة الكرام وقال :يا شيخ أحد الأخوة العرب سمع عن مجيئك إلى هنا للدعوة فأحب أن تقابل ابنه !! فتعجبت وقلت :أقابل ابنه؟!! لماذا لا أقابله هو؟! ولماذا لا يأتي ويطلب ذلك بنفسه ؟ 

فقال: هو لا يصلي معنا ولكن ولده يشكو من مشكلة ويريدك أن تشارك في حلها ..


فركبت مع هذا الأخ في سيارته وذهبنا إلى هناك..


فلما دخلنا فإذا بشيخ قد ناهز الستين سنة من عمره طرد فيها وشرد وعذب وسجن ثم استقر به المقام مع فلذات كبده في بلاد الكافرين فعاش فيها أمنا مطمئنا يأتيه رزقه رغدا من كل مكان سلم علينا أدخلني إلى غرفة الجلوس...


وبعدها حدثني بطرف من قصة حياته المؤلمة وكيف أنه أتى إلى البلاد طلبا لراحة البال في زمن الشيخوخة بعد شقاء الشباب وعذابه!!

 قلت له:وهل وجدت راحة البال؟


قال: فيما يظهر للناس : نعم بيت واسع ..وسيارة فارهة .. وراتب مجزي .. لا عمل ولا نصب.. ولا كدح ولا تعب ..ولا تشريد ولا خوف .. 


كل من رآني ظن أنني مرتاح البال وتمنى لو أنه في مكاني ولكن الحقيقة هي أنني أتعس الناس!!


لا أحكم أولادي ولا بناتي!! ..ولا أحكم زوجتي بل لا أشعر أنني رجل له شخصيته ومسؤوليته..حياتي رتيبة جدا ..أشعر كأنني آلة أو جهاز ينظر صانعه أن تنتهي صلاحيته ليستبدله بغيره!!


ثم تدارك هذا الشيخ الكبير نفسه وقال : 


عفوا يا شيخ !!أنا لم أطلب مقابلتك لأجل أبث إليك هذه الهموم فهي أكبر من أن يحويها مجلس واحد وإنما أردت مقابلتك لأجل مشكلة لأصغر أولادي 


أصغر أولادي _ يا شيخ _ عمره تسع عشرة سنة وقد جاء إلى هذه البلاد وعمره خمس سنوات درس في مدارس هذه البلاد وخالط أهلها في مدارسهم وأسواقهم وبيوتهم وملاعبهم و... ولم أكن أمنعه من شيء بل لم أكن أتدخل في حياته !!

لأن التربية الحديثة تقرر ذلك وإن شئت فقل إنني لم أكن أستطيع أن أمنعه من شيء !!

 سواء كان محرما .. أو فاحشة .. أو غير ذلك !!

لأنه يستطيع أن يتسبب في سجني أو معاقبتي لو أخبر الشرطة بذلك لن أطيل عليك :ولدي منذ فترة طويلة لا يصلي لا يصوم بل هو غير مقتنع بالدين أصلا كل الأديان يعتبرها ظلما للعباد!!


وفي الفترة الأخيرة بدأ يتضايق كثيرا ويعتزل في غرفته ولا يخالطنا بل صار في كل صباح يحلق رأسه بالموس وله تقليعات غريبة!


هل يمكن أن أدعوه لك لتقابله؟

 فلعل الله أن يصلح حاله على يدك قلت: لا مانع من ذلك فصاح الأب الشفيق: محمد يا محمد وبعد لحظات .. دخل علينا محمد .. شاب قد امتلأ حيوية ونشاطا لعبت به الشهوات كما لعب بها مد يده إلي وقال السلام عليكم! 


وعليكم السلام كيف حالك يا محمد؟

 تدخل الأب وقال :يا محمد هذا الشيخ أتى ليناقشك في الأفكار التي تثيرها دائما عندي يا ولدي أنت مسلم .. يا ولدي حرام عليك يا ولدي ثم بكى الشيخ واشتد بكاؤه وصمت … فقلت لمحمد ذكر أبوك أن عندك بعض الأسئلة الدينية هل يمكن أن أسمعها ؟

 ولكن-عفوا –قبل أن أتذكرها 


هل تفهم اللغة العربية جيدا 


فقال أفهم كثيرا منها ولكن لا تتكلم معي بالفصحى 


فقلت له في البداية يا محمد هل أنت مقتنع بأن الله موجود؟! 


فقال: شو يعني مقتنع؟!!


فقلت له: يعني: هل أنت مؤمن أن الله موجود؟! 


فقال:شو يعني مؤمن ؟!!

فقلت له: do you believe Allah 

فقال : أوه !! نعم نعم 


فقلت: إن الله خلقنا ورزقنا وأمرنا بعبادته وأرسل الرسل مبشرين ومنذرين ..و..


وطال النقاش ولم يقتنع بأن الله تعالى رب حكم عدل يستحق الطاعة والعبادة..


فلما رأيت ذلك ..قلت له: 


أريد أن أسمع منك سورة الفاتحة(الحمد لله رب العالمين ) فلما أراد أن يقرأها التبست عليه !! 

وإذا هو لا يحفظ قصار السور


فقلت له اقترب واجلس بجانبي فلما جلس بجانبي وضعت يدي على صدره وقرأت عليه سورة الفاتحة ثلاث مرات فبدأت الدموع تسيل من عينيه فأوقفت القراءة وسألته: لماذا تبكي؟

 فقال بصوت يقطعه البكاء:لا أدري لا أدري فوضعت يدي على صدره وتلوت(لو أنزلنا هذا القران على جبل لرأيته خاشعا متصدعا من خشية الله وتلك الأمثال نضربها للناس لعلهم يتفكرون هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو عالم الغيب والشهادة هو الرحمن الرحيم هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر سبحان الله عما يشركون هو الله الخالق البارئ المصور له الأسماء الحسنى يسبح له ما في السماوات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم ) (الحشر:21-24)


وقوله: ( إن في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار والفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس وما أنزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها وبث فيها من كل دابة وتصريف الرياح والسحاب المسخر بين السماء والأرض لآيات لقوم يعقلون ) (البقرة:164)


وقوله: (قل أئنكم لتكفرون بالذي خلق الأرض في يومين وتجعلون له أندادا ذلك رب العالمين, وجعل فيها رواسي من فوقها وبارك فيها وقدر فيها أقواتها في أربعة أيام سواء للسائلين, ثم استوى إلى السماء وهي دخان فقال لها وللأرض ائتيا طوعا أو كرها قالتا أتينا طائعين, فقضاهن سبع سماوات في يومين وأوحى فى كل سماء أمرها وزينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وحفظا ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم) (فصلت:9-12)


وغيرها من الآيات التي فيها تعظيم وإجلال لله تعالى .. 


وكان الشاب يبكي بحرارة مع سماعه لهذه الآيات بل كان يتقطع بكاءً,حتى أنني بعدما انتهيت من التلاوة حاولت إكمال النقاش معه فلم يستطع أن يتكلم بكلمة..


فأمسكت يده وحاولت إيقافه على قدميه وقلت :قم صل ركعتين وابدأ حياة جديدة 


فقام ذليلا بين يدي خالقه ومولاه الذي سواه فعدله الذي خلقه فهو يهديه والذي يطعمه ويسقيه وإذا مرض فهو يشفيه والذي يميته ثم يحييه ..


فقام بين يدي الملك جل جلاله وبكى .. وبكى .. فالقطيعة بينه وبين ربه قد طالت سنوات وبعد الصلاة وعدني أن لا يغيب عن صلاة التراويح مع الجماعة وحضور المحاضرات وكان ذلك ولله الحمد 


&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## ابن مصر

اختي في اللة 
جزاكي اللة خيرا كثير 
انشاء اللة علي هذا المجهود الجبار 
تسلم ايد 
تحياتي 
ابن مصر

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

الشيخ أيمن سامي      




الحمد لله قاهر الظالمين والمنتقم من الجبارين لا إله إلا هو رب العالمين.. وصلّى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله والتابعين..

أحبتي.. ربّي جل وعلا بيّن في كتابه أنّ الميزان عنده ليس بالذرّة.. فحسب فهذه الذرة مع صغرها.. لكنّ ربّي العدل يجزي بمثقال الذرة.. { فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا ًيره.. ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا ًيره }... هاتان الآيتان ختام سورة الزلزلة من قصار السور في القرآن ومع أن أبناءنا يحفظونهما ويرددونهما.. لكن ما نقول في كبير لا يهتم لهما ؟

إنّ ربّي جلّ وعلا يجزي بمثقال ذرة خير ٍ خيرا كثيرا.. وإنّ ربّي يملي للظالم بظلمه حتى إذا أخذه لم يفلته... { ولا تحسبنّ الله غافلا عمّا يعمل الظالمون }.. { فلا تحسبنّ الله مخلف وعده رسله.. إنّ الله عزيز ذو انتقام }
حتى إذا آن أوان مجازاة الظالم فلا قوة على وجه الأرض -بل ولا في الكون كلّه- يمكن أن تمنع.. { ما للظالمين من حميم ولا شفيع يطاع }

الظلم ظلمات يوم القيامة ، والمظلوم له رب ينصره في الدنيا قبل الآخره .




تنام عيناك والمظلوم منتبهٌ
 يدعو عليك وعين الله لم تنم



فبالله عليك كيف تجرؤ على أن تبيت ظالما ؟ !
لقد ساق الله في كتابه ما يكفي للاعتبار.. ولكنّ سنن الله في الكون تأبى إلا أن ترينا مصارع الظالمين..

سأحدثك بقصة هذا الظالم فلعلها تطير النوم من عين كل ظالم، وما أظنّ والله أنّ من له قلب يستطيع أن ينام بظلمه.. ومن يدري... فرحمة الله واسعة فلعلّ ظالم يقرأها فلا ينتظر المبيت.. بل يبادر من وقته إلى من ظلمه ليتمنّى منه المسامحة فمن يدري متى تنزل 
عقوبة الظالم ..

هذه القصة حدثت في حي كان يسكن فيه خالي الدكتور أبو عبد الله وعاصرها بنفسه ورواها لي ، وقد ذكرت مصدرها لأؤكد أنها واقعية وليست نسجا من خيال .

رجل استأجر أجير.. فجعل الأجير يعمل ثم لا أجر.. ثم يعمل ثم لا أجر.. ثم يعمل ولا أجر... طالب الأجير بماله فلم يعطيه ، ويبدو أنّ الرجل قد تعود الظلم نعوذ بالله من الران على القلب.. لجأ الأجير إلى تخويف صاحب العمل بالجبار جل في علاه ، ولكن لم يجدي. 
بدأ المظلوم يتكلم وراح الخبر ينتشر ، فزاد الظالم في ظلمه ظانّا ً أنه سيتخلص من هذا الأجير المزعج وتنتهي القصة.

لفّق صاحب العمل للأجير تهمة تم على أثرها القبض عليه وثبتت التهمه المحبوكة وتم ترحيل الأجير المظلوم من بلد هذا الظالم.. 
فرح الظالم بظلمه ولم يدرِ أنّ دعوة المظلوم يرفعها الله فوق الغمام ويقول وعزتي وجلالي لأنصرنّك ولو بعد حين...

ركب الظالم سيارته الجديدة جدا ً ذات الدفع الرباعيّ وانطلق يشقّ الرمال في الصحراء والله عز وجل قد أنظره إلى تلك اللحظة... 

وهاهو العقاب نازل وأمر لله للسيارة نازل... قفي ، فمن يستطيع أن يحركها خطوة واحدة؟!؟
السيارة الجديدة تقف ؟ ! نعم إنه بأس ربك { فمن ينصرنا من بأس الله إن جاءنا } ؟
وأين وقفت في وسط الرمال في صحراء مقفرة... 

ولكن مازالت فرصة النجاة موجودة.. 
أخرج هاتفه المتحرك ، ولكنه لا يعمل !
كيف انقطع الإرسال فجأة ؟ إنه أمر الله... وعفوك يا ربي عفوك .

بقي هذا الظالم يوما كاملا يحاول النجاة فلم يستطع.. 
حتى فتح محرك سيارته وشرب ماء تبريد المحرك ليعجل موته قبل أن تكون أسرته قد تحركت للبحث مع الجهات الرسمية..
ليجدوه في اليوم التالي ميتا ً بجوار سيارته ..

ميتة شنيعة أليس كذلك..؟ 
فما بالكم بعذاب الآخرة ..
{ ولعذاب الآخرة أكبر لو كانوا يعلمون }
{ ولعذاب الآخرة أشد وأبقى }
والله يتمنى الإنسان أن لو خرج من كل مظلمة من مظالم العباد ولو بمال الدنيا .

يا رب سلمنا في هذه الدنيا من ظلم العباد .
يا رب إنّا نخاف إن عصيناك عذاب يوم عظيم .. فأجرنا يا ربي منه .
وسلم يا ربي على المبعوث بالعدل النبي أحمد وعلى آله ومن تعبد .

كتبها :
أبو أحمد
أيمـــــن ســــــامي

aymansamy@islamway.com

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

كـاثـي..الأمريكية التي اهتدت بنسخة من ترجمة معاني القرآن الكريم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



بعد أن تركت التدريس في المدارس الأمريكية، عملت مديرا لإحدى المدارس 
الإسلامية الناشئة في ولاية واشنطن(Washington) ، وقد لفتت انتباهي تلك 
السكرتيرة الأمريكية التي كانت مثالا للحشمة والوقار والجدية في المرأة 
المسلمة. وذكرتها لزوجتي مقارنا سلوكها بما عليه العديد من المسلمات ممن 
ولدن في الإسلام، حيث إنهن لا يلتزمن بالحجاب ولا الآداب الإسلامية في التعامل 
مع الرجال الأجانب عنهن. 


وعندما سألتها عن ذلك أخبرتني بقصة إسلامها الغريبة جدا؛ وهذه هي كما 
روتها فقالت:

"عندما كنت أدرس في الابتدائية كانت والدتي تصطحبني إلى مكتبة الحي 
العامة. وقد اعتادت المكتبات العامة أنه عندما يجتمع لديها نسخ مكررة من كتب 
يقل عليها الطلب أو نسخ تالفة من بعض الكتب فإنها لا ترمي هذه النسخ، بل 
تبيعها بأسعار رمزية. وفي إحدى المرات بينما كانت المكتبة تعرض مثل هذه 
الكتب اشتريت أحدها بخمسة أو عشرة (سنتات) من مصروفي الخاص بدافع حب 
التملك وأن أحصل على شيء خاص بي، ولم أكن أدري ما فيه، فوضعته في 
مكتبتي في الغرفة. ثم أخذ طريقه إلى أحد الكراتين مع غيره من الأغراض الذي 
تتكدس ونسيته.

وكان أن مرت الأيام وأنهيت الابتدائية ثم المتوسطة وتخرجت من المرحلة الثانوية.
وكنت محظوظة إذ قبلت في إحدى الكليات الجامعية. واقتضت حكمة الله أن 
أنضم إلى قسم الآداب واختار تخصص علم الأديان المقارنة، حيث كان التركيز 
كبيراً على الأديان الثلاثة: اليهودية والنصرانية والإسلام. ولما لم يكن أحد من 
الأساتذة في القسم من المسلمين فقد كانت الصورة النمطية المشوهة عن الإسلام 
هي السائدة عند الحديث عنه؛ ولذا لم أهتم به. ولم أجد صعوبة في اجتياز 
المقررات الدراسية لأتخرج من الكلية وأحصل على الشهادة الجامعية.

الكتاب الأثير

ثم بعد ذلك بدأت رحلة البحث عن عمل. ولما كان تخصصي من التخصصات التي 
يقل الطلب عليها، إضافة إلى قلة فرص العمل بشكل عام في المنطقة التي 
أقطنها، فسرعان ما أصبت بالإحباط والملل من عدم الحصول على وظيفة. 
وصرت أقضي جلّ وقتي في المنزل بدون أي شغل؛ ورحت أقلب مقتنياتي 
الخاصة وأعيد ترتيبها مرة بعد أخرى؛ لكي أقضي على الفراغ وأشغل وقتي. 
وبينما كنت كذلك عثرت على ذلك الكتاب الذي اشتريته في طفولتي وقد علاه 
الغبار. ولكونه من مقتنيات الصبا التي دفعت قيمتها من مالي الخاص، فقد صار 
أثيرا عندي، وكأنه قطعة أثرية.

أخذت الكتاب ونظفته وبدأت أطالع فيه، فإذا هو ترجمة بالإنجليزية لمعاني 
القرآن الكريم. بدأت أقرأه بتأثر وتمعن، وانجذبت إليه بشدة. وقد وجدت أن 
ما فيه يخالف بالكلية ما تعلمته في الجامعة عن الإسلام، ويقدم صورا مغايرة 
لما كان يقوله أساتذتي في الكلية عن هذا الدين وعن القرآن. وصرت أتساءل: 


هل كان أساتذتي في الجامعة بهذا الجهل، أم أنهم كانوا يكذبون في وصفهم 
للإسلام والقرآن؟ ثم مضيت في مطالعتي وقراءتي فيه عن اقتناع وشغف بما 
فيه من التعاليم والهدى، وعندما أنهيته قررت أنه مادام هذا هو الإسلام فيجب 
أن أدخل فيه وأصبح مسلمة.



اتصلت بعدها بأحد المسلمين وسألت عن كيفية الدخول في الإسلام، فدهشت من 
بساطة ووضوح الإجراءات، فاعتنقت الإسلام ـ ولله الحمد ـ ثم تزوجت شابا مسلما 
من أفغانستان، وها نحن الآن عائلة من ضمن عائلات المجتمع المسلم في هذه 
المدينة، نسأل الله أن يتقبل منا ويثبتنا على دينه".

ملاحظة: يقوم التجمع كل عام بتوزيع 50 ألف نسخة مترجمة لمعاني القرآن 
الكريم ولله الحمد ، إذا رغبت في المساهمة في ذلك فيمكنك التبرع بثمن نسخة 
أو أكثر من ترجمة معاني القرآن الكريم من خلال هذه الصفحة : 

مع كتابة أن هذه النسخة للتبرع في خانة الملاحظات .

http://www.iananet.org/newstore.htm

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قرأت هذا القصة المؤثرة جدا فأحببت أن تقرأوها 


استقيظت مبكرة كعادتي .. بالرغم من أن اليوم هو يوم إجازتي ، صغيرتي ريم كذلك ، اعتادت على الاستيقاظ مبكرا .. 
كنت اجلس في مكتبي مشغولة بكتبي وأوراقي.. 
* ماما ماذا تكتبين ؟ 

* اكتب رسالة إلى الله . 

* هل تسمحين لي بقراءتها ماما ؟؟ 

* لا حبيبتي , هذه رسائلي الخاصة ولا احب أن يقرأها أحد. 

خرجت ريم من مكتبي وهي حزينة, لكنها اعتادت على ذلك .. فرفضي لها كان باستمرار.. 

مر على الموضوع عدة أسابيع , ذهبت إلى غرفة ريم و لأول مرة ترتبك ريم لدخولي ... يا ترى لماذا هي مرتبكة؟ 

* ريم .. ماذا تكتبين ؟ 

* زاد ارتباكها .. وردت: لا شئ ماما ، إنها أوراقي الخاصة.. 

ترى ما الذي تكتبه ابنة التاسعة وتخشى أن أراه؟!! 

* اكتب رسائل إلى الله كما تفعلين.. 

قطعت كلامها فجأة وقالت: ولكن هل يتحقق كل ما نكتبه ماما؟ 

* طبعا يا ابنتي فإن الله يعلم كل شئ.. 

لم تسمح لي بقراءة ما كتبت , فخرجت من غرفتها واتجهت إلى راشد كي اقرأ له الجرائد كالعادة ، كنت اقرأ الجريدة وذهني شارد مع صغيرتي , فلاحظ راشد شرودي .. ظن بأنه سبب حزني .. فحاول إقناعي بأن اجلب له ممرضة .. كي تخفف علي هذا العبء.. 
يا إلهي لم أترد أن يفكر هكذا .. فحضنت رأسه وقبلت جبينه الذي طالما تعب وعرق من اجلي أنا وابنته ريم .. واليوم يحسبني سأحزن من أجل ذلك .. وأوضحت له سبب حزني وشرودي... 

ذهبت ريم إلى المدرسة ، وعندما عادت كان الطبيب في البيت فهرعت لترى والدها المقعد وجلست بقربه تواسيه بمداعباتها وهمساتها الحنونة. 
وضح لي الطبيب سوء حالة راشد وانصرف ، تناسيت أن ريم ما تزال طفلة , ودون رحمة صارحتها أن الطبيب أكد لي أن قلب والدها الكبير الذي يحمل لها كل هذا الحب بدأ يضعف كثيرا وانه لن يعيش لأكثر من ثلاث أسابيع ، انهارت ريم ، وظلت تبكي وتردد: 

* لماذا يحصل كل هذا لبابا ؟ لماذا؟ 

* ادعي له بالشفاء يا ريم, يجب أن تتحلي بالشجاعة ، ولا تنسي رحمة الله ، انه القادر على كل شئ .. فأنت ابنته الكبيرة والوحيدة .. أنصتت ريم إلى أمها ونسيت حزنها , وداست على ألمها وتشجعت وقالت : 
* لن يموت أبي . 

في كل صباح تقبل ريم خد والدها الدافئ , ولكنها اليوم عندما قبلته نظرت إليه بحنان وتوسل وقالت : ليتك توصلني يوما مثل صديقاتي .. فغمره حزن شديد فحاول اخفاءة وقال: 
* إن شاء الله سيأتي يوما واوصلك فيه يا ريم.. وهو واثق أن أعاقته لن تكمل فرحة ابنته الصغيرة.. 

أوصلت ريم إلى المدرسة , وعندما عدت إلى البيت ، غمرني فضول لأرى الرسائل التي تكتبها ريم إلى الله , بحثت في مكتبها ولم أجد أي شئ .. وبعد بحث طويل .. لا جدوى .. ترى أين هي ؟!! 

ترى هل تمزقها بعد كتابتها؟ 

ربما يكون هنا .. لطالما أحبت ريم هذا الصندوق, طلبته مني مرارا فأفرغت ما فيه وأعطيتها الصندوق .. يا الهي انه يحوي رسائل كثيرة ... وكلها إلى الله! 

* يا رب ... يا رب ... يموت كلب جارنا سعيد , لأنه يخيفني!! 
* يا رب ... قطتنا تلد قطط كثيرة .. لتعوضها هن قططها التي ماتت !!! 
* يا رب ... ينجح ابن خالتي , لاني احبه !!! 
* يا رب ... تكبر أزهار بيتنا بسرعة , لأقطف كل يوم زهرة وأعطيها معلمتي!!! 

والكثير من الرسائل الأخرى وكلها بريئة... 

من اطرف الرسائل التي قرأتها هي التي تقول فيها : 

* يا رب ... يا رب ... كبر عقل خادمتنا , لأنها أرهقت أمي .. 

يا الهي كل الرسائل مستجابة , لقد مات كاب جارنا منذ اكثر من أسبوع! , قطتنا 
اصبح لديها صغارا , ونجح احمد بتفوق ، كبرت الأزهار , ريم تأخذ كل يوم زهرة إلى معلمتها ... 

يا الهي لماذا لم تدعوا ريم ليشفى والدها ويرتاح من عاهته ؟؟!! .... 

شردت كثيرا ليتها تدعوا له .. ولم يقطع هذا الشرود إلا رنين الهاتف المزعج , ردت الخادمة ونادتني : 

سيدتي .. المدرسة ... 

* المدرسة !! ... ما بها ريم ؟؟ هل فعلت شئ؟ 

أخبرتني أن ريم وقعت من الدور الرابع هي في طريقها إلى منزل معلمتها الغائبة لتعطيها الزهرة .. وهي تطل من الشرفة ... وقعت الزهرة ... ووقعت ريم ... 

كانت الصدمة قوية جدا لم أتحملها أنا ولا راشد... ومن شدة صدمته أصابه شلل في لسانه في لسانه فمن يومها لا يستطيع الكلام . 

* لماذا ماتت ريم ؟ لا أستطيع استيعاب فكرة وفاة ابنتي الحبيبة... 
كنت اخدع نفسي كل يوم بالذهاب إلى مدرستها كأني أوصلها , كنت افعل كل شئ صغيرتي كانت تحبه , كل زاوية في البيت تذكرني بها , أتذكر رنين ضحكاتها التي كانت تملأ علينا البيت بالحياة ... مرت سنوات على وفاتها .. وكأنه اليوم ... 

في صباح يوم الجمعة أتت الخادمة وهي فزعة وتقول! أنها سمعت صوت صادر من غرفة ريم... يا الهي هل يعقل ريم عادت ؟؟ هذا جنون ... 

* أنت تتخيلين ... لم تطأ قدم هذه الغرفة منذ أن ماتت ريم.. 

أصر راشد على أن اذهب وارى ماذا هناك.. 

وضعت المفتاح في الباب وانقبض قلبي ... فتحت الباب فلم أتمالك نفسي .. 
جلست ابكي وابكي ... ورميت نفسي على سريرها , انه يهتز .. آه تذكرت !! 

قالت لي مرارا انه يهتز ويصدر صوتا عندما تتحرك , ونسيت أن اجلب النجار كي يصلحه لها ... ولكن لا فائدة الآن ... 
لكن ما الذي اصدر الصوت .. نعم انه صوت وقوع اللوحة التي زينت بآيات الكرسي التي كانت تحرص ريم على قراءتها كل يوم حتى حفظتها .. وحين رفعتها كي أعلقها وجدت ورقة بحجم البرواز وضعت خلفه !! 

يا إلهي إنها إحدى الرسائل ..... يا ترى ، ما الذي كان مكتوب في هذه الرسالة بالذات .. !!؟ 
ولماذا وضعتها ريم خلف الآية الكريمة .. ؟!؟ 

إنها إحدى الرسائل التي كانت تكتبها ريم إلى الله وكان مكتوباَ فيها : يا رب ... يا رب ... أموت أنا ويعيش بابا ... !! 


منقوووووووووول 

وقد علق عليه الشيخ أيمن سامي بكلمات تكتب بالذهب 
قال 
: 
السلام عليكم 
هذه القصة قرأتها قبل حوالي سنتين 
وأقسم بالله العظيم لا أتمالك دموعي عند قرأتها 
، ووالله أكتب هذا التعليق ودموعي تسيل . 
إنهم أصحاب القلوب الكبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرة 
يموتون ليحي غيرهم . 
، فهل تقدر الدنيا هؤلاء ؟ 
، وهل تعلمون جميعا أن هناك من يحترق ليحي الناس ؟ 
ومن يموت لتحي الأمة ؟ 
نعم 
إمامهم صلى الله عليه وسلم عزاه ربه وسلاه : 
" لعلك باخع نفسك ألا يكونوا مؤمنين " 
لعلك تقتل نفسك من الحزن والهم بسبب عدم إيمانهم . 
، ولكن من هؤلاء من يقضي نحبه ، فيكافأه الله بالحياة الدائمة 
" ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون " 

اللهم ارزقنا ميتة تحيا بها الأمة . 
اللهم لا تحرمني وكل مخلص في هذه الأمة أن نكون من الشهداء في سبيلك . 

وجزى الله ناقلة هذه الكمات المؤثرة كل خير .

----------


## جنان الفردوس

يا الهي مروعة تلك القصة
الاخيرة أتمنى ألا تكون
قد حدثت فعلا لأنها بشعة
أيمكن أن يضحى الانسان
بأغلى ما لديه بل بكل ما
لديه من أجل المخدرات
لكننا لو عدنا للبداية
 سنجد أن السبب ليس
المخدرات بل أصدقاء السوء
وهذا هو مغزى القصة كلها
عسى أن نعتبر على العموم
شكرا لك أخي الفاضل

----------


## ابن مصر

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم

وقمت أثناء الصلاة من كرسي الشلل




قال تعالى: [ واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة إلا على الخاشعين] (البقرة 45) 

للصلاة الفضل الأكبر في تفريج هموم النفس، وتفريح القلب وتقويته وفي شرح الصدر لما فيها من اتصال القلب بالله عز وجل، فهي خير الأعمال كما قال صـلى الله عليه وسلم فيما رواه ابن ماجة والحاكم عن ثوبان رضي الله عنه " واعلموا أن خير أعمالكم الصلاة .

وللوقوف بين يدي الله في الصلاة أسرار عظيمة في جلب الصحة والعافية، قال جل وعلا [ إن الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر، ولذكر الله أكبر، والله يعلم ما تصنعون ] (العنكبوت 45) ، والصلاة هي الشفاء الأكيد للنفس، فقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان إذا حزن من أمر فزع إلى الصلاة، كما أنها علاج فعال للجسم أيضا، فقد روى ابن ماجة من حديث مجاهد عن أبي هريرة قال: " رآني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا نائم أشكو من وجع بطني، فقال لي: يا أبا هريرة، أيوجعك بطنك ؟ قلت: نعم يا رسول الله، قال: قم فصل، فإن في الصلاة شفاء  .




إن الصلاة عملية حيوية ترتفع بأداء وظائف الإنسان النفسية والبدنية إلى أعلى مرتبة، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما رواه أحمد: " إنما مثل الصلاة كمثل نهر عذب غمر بباب أحدكم يقتحم فيه كل يوم خمس مرات فهل يبقى من درنه شيء؟.. الحديث"، فالصلاة بحق نموذج نوراني يؤكد عظمة المنهج القرآني لهذا الدين

يحكي لنا (م.س) من المملكة السعودية قصته 

لم أكن أعرف طريق المسجد رغم أن والدي كان شيخا يعلم القرآن، فقد أفسدني المال الذي كان متوفرا بين يدي وأبعدني عن طريق الله، ثم أراد الله أن أصاب في حادث سيارة أفقدني القدرة على السير تماما، وأكد الأطباء أنه لا يوجد سبب واضح لهذه الإعاقة إلا أن تكون صدمة عصبية أودت بقدرتي على الحركة، وفي أحد الأيام كنت في طريقي إلى صديقي الجديد، ذلك الكرسي المتحرك الذي أنتقل إليه بمجرد تركي لسيارتي المجهزة للمعاقين، وقبل أن يضعني أخي فوق الكرسي أذن المؤذن لصلاة المغرب، كان صوته جميلا لامس قلبي فجأة وهز وجداني بشدة، وكأني أول مرة أستمـع إلى الآذان في حياتي، دمعت عيناي، وتعجب أخي وأنا أطلب منه أن يأخذني إلى المسجد لأصلي مع الجماعة" 

مرت أيام طويلة وأنا أواظب على الصلاة في المسجد، حتى صلاة الفجر لم أتركها تفوتني، ورغم معاناتي الشديدة فقد هممت ألا أتراجع أبدا عن طريق العودة إلى الله، وفي إحدى الليالي وقبل صلاة الفجر رأيت أبي في المنام وقد قام من قبره وربت على كتفي وأنا أبكي وقال لي: يا بني لا تحزن لقد غفر الله لي بسببك، فتهللت جدا لهذه البشرى ورحت أصلي وأسجد لله شكرا، وقد تكررت رؤياي هذه عدة مرات 

وبعد سنوات كنت أصلي الفجر في المسجد المجاور لبيتنا، وكنت جالسا على الكرسي في نهاية الصف الأول، راح الإمام يدعو طويلا دعاء القنوت، ورق قلبي كثيرا لدعائه وانهمرت دموعي، ووجدت جسدي يرتعش وقلبي يكاد يقفز من صدري، وشعرت باقتراب الموت مني، هدأت فجأة وأكملت صلاتي وبعد أن سلمت قمت من فوق الكرسي وأزحته جانبا لأقف على قدمي لأصلي ركعتي شكر لله 

جاء المصلون من حولي يهنئونني، واختلطت دموعهم بدموعي، وكانت فرحتي بصدق مشاعرهم لا توصف، وجاء الإمام ليهمس في أذني وهو يعانقني: إياك أن تنسى فضل الله عليك ورحمته بك فإن حدثتك نفسك بمعصية الله فلتعد إلى الكرسي ولا تتركه أبدا حتى تؤدبها 




¤( تحدى الله فانظروا ما جرى له... )¤ 

 
في إحدى الكليات بدولة عربية ، وقف أحد الطلبة 
ممسكاً بساعته محدقاً نظره فيها ،وهو يصرخ قائلاً 
" إن كان الله موجوداً فليمتني إذاً بعد ساعة " 

وكان مشهداً عجيباً شهده جمهرة من الطلاب والأساتذة 
ومرت الدقائق عجلى ، وحين أتممت الساعة دقائقها انتفض الطالب بزهو وتحد ، وهو يقول لزملائه: 
" أرأيتم لو كان الله موجوداً لأماتني " 

 وانصرف الطلاب ، وفيهم من وسوس له الشيطان 
وفيهم من قال : إن الله أمهله لحكمة 
وفيهم من هز رأسه وسخر منه !؟ 
أما الشاب المذكور ، فذهب إلى أهله مسروراً ، خرج يتمطى، وكأنه أثبت بدليل عقلي لم يسبقه إليه أحد أن الله - سبحانه - غير موجود ، وأن الإنسان خلق هملاً ، لا يعرف له رباً وليس له معاد أو حساب !؟ 


¤( ومازال الجني يسكنها )¤ 
========================
قبل عشرة أعوام جاءتني امرأة تشكو من أمراض متنوعة كل أسبوع يداهمها مرض يختلف عن الأسبوع الذي قبله. و منذ مجيئها و أنا أقوم بالقراءة عليهـا حتى مر على ذلك سبعة أشهر كاملة و لا يظهر أمامي شيء و ان كنت في قرارة نفسي أحس أن ثمة شيئا بهذه المرأة .

و بعد مرور الأشهر السبعة أخذت حالة المرأة تتطور أسبوعا بعد أخر حتى بدأت تنتابها حـالات اغماء شديدة أثناء القراءة . و في احدى مرات الاغماءة نطق الخبيث على لسانها و بدأت محاوراتي له ومطالبتي له بالخروج من المرأة ، و ما بين ذلك و بين مماطلته لي انقضت أشهر أخرى، فلم يكن أمامي سوى أن أعذبه بقراءة القرآن فكان يتعذب الى أن صرخ ذات مرة واعدا بالخروج من المرأة. فقلت خيرا ان فعل. و لكن المرأة عاودتني في الجلسة التالية لأكتشف أن الخبيث مـا زال بـداخلها. فأقوم بالقراءة عليه و هو يصرخ حتى مضى عامان لم أستطع خلالهما أن أعرف منه حتى اسمه .

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذة قصة حقيقية تروي أحداثها احدى الكوفيرات التائبات من اللاتي كن 
يقمن بنمص الحواجب للنساء في مدينة جدة تقول : 

حضرت لدينا بالصالون احدى النساء تريد نتف حاجبيها فقمت بنتفهها لها 
وكانت هناك شعرة لم أستطع نتفها , وحاولت كذا مرة ولكن الشعرة لم تنزع 

قالت : فقلت للمرأة هذة الشعرة لاأستطيع نتفها لك ولكن سوف أشقرها لك 
وأعدك بأنها لن ترى أبدا" , رفضت المرأة كلامها وأصرت على نتف الشعرة , 
فما أن نتفتها من هنا الا وتسقط المرأة على الأرض وعندما ذهبوا بها 
للمستشفى قالوا لقد ماتت 
أتدرون ماذا كان سبب موتها ؟ 

لقد كان بسبب تلك الشعرة الوحيدة التي أصرت على نتفها , فقد كانت هذة 
الشعرة متصلة بعرق داخل الدماغ وعندما تم نتفها تسببت في حدوت نزيف 
داخلي لها وتوفت علىاثر ذلك , وأصبحت هذة الكوفيرة تدور على أغلب 
صوالين التجميل لتروي لهم هذة القصة راجية من الله تعالى أن يغفر لها

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

اراد حرق القران فاحترقت يده..؟؟؟؟؟؟


سبحان الله ! كلمتان لايستطيع الانسان إلا أن يذكرهما ، 
وهو يسمع تلك القصة التي أوردتها جريدة عكاظ 
التي جاءت كالتالي: 
نشرت جريدة "ترتيم" النيجرية الواسعة الانتشار 
يوم الاربعاء خبراً لايزال حديث الناس في نيجريا بأسرها 
فقد زلزل معقلاً من معاقل المسيحية في ولاية 
كنجولا النيجرية ، الخبر يقول بأنه وقف القس 
ولبرووس راعي كنيسة المدينة وبيده مصحف كان 
قد جذبه من بين يدي أحد الحاضرين0 ثم ألقى به 
على الارض وسكب عليه مقداراً من البنزين ، 
وهم بأشعال عود الثقاب على المصحف ، 
وأصيبت يده بحروق شديدة، ولم تمس النار المصحف الشريف ، 
وكان الحاضرون يتابعون هذا المشهد، وهم في ذهول 
حيث جرى ذلك أثناء قداس في الكنيسة، وعقب 
هذا الحادث مباشرة أعلن القس فروس دخوله 
في الاسلام ، وتبعه رئيس الكنيسة يعقوب موسى ، 
وتوالى دخول المبشرين المسيحين في الاسلام حتى بلغ 
عددهم 200 مبشر، وقدم يعقوب موسى بعد22 سنة 
استقالته من منصبه كسكرتير عام للجمعية 
النيجريه للتنصير في كنجولا ، وفي حديث 
لرئيس تحرير الجريدة الحاج إبراهيم سليمان 
ينشر في اليوم التالي صرح يعقوب موسى بأنه 
يعكف في الوقت الراهن على نشر الدعوة الاسلامية 
في أواسط المسيحين في نيجيريا والقصة تدعو إلى العبرة والاعتبار0 
وسبحان الله العظيم 

تحياتي

----------


## محمد البنيان

الاخت العزيزة برادو مسلمة 
دوما مميزة في الطرح 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
جعل قيمة الطرح  في ميزان  حسناتك
أمين 

والله هي دروس وعبر .. لمن يتعظ 

من محب لك

----------


## lina

قصص جميله يا ابن مصر ,.. مليانه عبر ودروس فهل من يعتبر !!  ::p: 

اشكرك بشده والى الامام دائما اخي العزيز  :;): 

اختك
لينا

----------


## ابن مصر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


الاخواء الاحباء 
الاخت الرائعة --Proud_Muslimah
مجهودك الطيب واضح وجزاكي  اللة الثواب 

جنان الفردوس-اهلاا بكي واشكرك علي الاهتمام والرد




اخي العزيز-محمد البنيان-الف حمدللة علي سلامتك والمنتدي مينور بكي




اختي الجميلة -تسلمي يا ست الذوق والكلام الجميلة 
اللي هو زايك 


تحياتي لكم واللهم يزيد المحبة

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

اخي محمد 
جزاك الله كل خير وهذا والله من ذوقك فقط  :: 

اخي عماد
الحمد لله لاحظت التعديل:D

والله مااقوم به هو جزء قليل لما يستحقه المنتدى الطيب
وما تستحقونه انتم اخواتي واخواني في الله

وفقني الله واياكم لكل مافيه الخير والصلاح

تحياتي للجميع ::rolleyes::

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

>صـــــلاة خـــارج الكــرة الأرضيـــة !! 
>هذا موضوع ، أحسبه سينال إعجابكم ، ويحظى برضاكم ، 
>وأحسبكم ستجدون فيه ما يثلج قلوبكم ، وتقر به عيونكم ، 
>وأسأل الله أن ينفعكم به ، وترون أثره وبركته حين يقوم كل منكم بين يدي 
>الله عز وجل للصلاة .. 
>فإذا أنت تعيش حالة روحية فريدة تهز قلبك هزا .. 
>فأرجو أن تقرأ هذا الموضوع بتدبر وعناية وتركيز .. واحتسب هذه الدقائق لله 
>سبحانه ، 
>فإني على ثقة أنك ستخرج منها بغنيمة باردة ، ، وأجر وافر ، وزاد عظيم 
>بل إني أتوقع أن تجد لذة خاصة للصلاة إذا قمت إليها بين يدي مولاك سبحانه 
>.. 
>لأنك ستجد نفسك ( لأول مرة ) خارج الكرة الأرضية .. 
>تنظر إلى الدنيا من بعيد جدا ، فلا تراها ، مهما حاولت أن تحدق !! 
>وإليك الموضوع فأجمع قلبك خلال قراءته ، وانظر أثره في نفسك للتو.. 
>واحتفظ به وعاود النظر إليه بين الحين والحين .. 
>وتذكر هذه المعاني وأنت تقف بين يدي الله سبحانه .. دعواتي لك بالتوفيق . 
> 
>.. أفضل أن تصور الموضوع أولاً ، لتقرأه من ورقة بين يديك .. 
>وليتك تعاونني على نشره وتوزيعه ما استطعت إلى ذلك سبيلا .. 
>لتكون شريكا معي في الأجر .. فالدال على الخير كفاعله .. 
>- - - - 
>الموضوع في مكان التعقيب .. فاربط الحزام جيداً .. 
>فإنك توشك أن تغادر مجال الكرة الأرضية كلها 
> 
>قال الشيخ الجليل _ وهو يحدثنا عن بعض ذكرياته _ : 
>تعرفت على شاب في أول طلبي للعلم .. كان له بالغ الأثر على نفسي .. 
>كانت معرفتي بهذا الشاب رحمه الله أن حدثني يوماً حديثاً أخذ بمجامع قلبي 
>كله ، فعلى كثرة ما سمعت من هنا وهناك ، وعلى كثرة ما قرأت ، غير أني لم 
>يشدني شيء مثلما شدني هذا الشاب يومها .. 
> 
>أقبل عليّ وأنا جالس في ركن من أركان المسجد ، وكانت معرفتي به لا تزال في 
>بداياتها ، وجلس إليّ بعد أن ألقى السلام ، وتجاذبنا أطراف الحديث ، ثم 
>قال : 
>قرأت حديثاً شريفاً يخبر فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن من توضأ 
>وضوءاً صحيحاً ، ثم صلى في خشوع وخضوع ، غُفر له ما تقدّم من ذنبه .. بادرت 
>أقول له : أحفظ هذا الحديث بسنده ..! .. 
>فابتسـم ثم قال : اسرده عليّ فكلماته تشرح نفسها ، وتفيض بمعانيها . 
>قلت كأنما أقرأ من كتاب : عن عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه ، قال سمعت رسول 
>الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : 
>( ما من امرئ مسلم تحضره صلاة مكتوبة فيحسن وضوءها وخشوعها ، وركوعها ، 
>إلا كانت كفارة لما قبلها من الذنوب ، ما لم تؤت كبيرة ،وذلك الدهر كله ) 
>رواه مسلم . 
>تهلل وجه صاحبي وهو يقول : 
>أحسنت ، أحسنت بارك الله فيك .. ثم قال : حين قرأت هذا الحديث جمعت أمري 
>مع نفسي على أن أحقق ذلك بتمامه ، لاسيما ونحن في شهر مبارك له مزية خاصة ، 
>وفيه نفحات ربانية كثيرة _ كنا في العشر الأوائل من شهر رمضان _ 
> 
>قال : ما إن انقدحت هذه النية في قلبي بقوة ، حتى استشعرت أن فجراً رائعاً 
>قد أشرق في شغاف قلبي ، فقلت في نفسي : هذه الأولى ، وما أحلى وأروع هذه 
>البشرى .. إنه إحساس عجيب بأن إضاءة واضحة قد حدثت ،لمجرد النية الصادقة ، 
>فاهتز لهذه الملاحظة قلبي ، وتهللت معها روحي .. 
> 
>وفي أثناء غسل أعضائي بماء الوضوء ، حدث شيء عجيب آخر : 
>لقد انثالت على عقلي أحاديث كثيرة في فضل الوضوء ، مثل الحديث المشهور : 
>( أرأيتم لو أن نهراً بباب أحدكم يغتسل منه خمس مرات ، هل يبقى من درنه ( 
>أي وسخه وقذره ) شيء ؟ قالوا : لا يبقى من درنه شيء . قال : فذلك مثل 
>الصلوات الخمس ، يمحو الله بهن الخطايا ) .. وأحاديث أخرى .. 
> 
>فما راعني _ لحظتها إلاّ وأنا أستشعر شعوراً حقيقياً قوياً لا أعرف كيف 
>أعبر لك عنه ، شعرت أنني لا أغتسل بماء الناس العادي ، الذي يعرفونه ، 
>ولكنني هذه المرة أغسل أعضائي بالنور ، بالنور الخالص مباشرة ..! 
> 
>ولذا فقد كنت أشعر شعوراً عجيباً أن قلبي _ لحظتها _ كان يغتسل غسلاً 
>شديداً بأنوار السماء لا بماء الأرض …! فقلت في نفسي : وهذه الثانية .. 
> 
>ثم أقبلت على صلاتي وماء الوضوء لا يزال يقطر من أعضائي .. 
>وفي اللحظة التي كنت أقف فيها في المحراب جمعت قلبي كله في يدي ، ووضعته 
>على أعتاب الله عز وجل ، 
>وقبلها بقليل ، كنت قد جمعت الدنيا _ كل الدنيا ، بما فيها ومن فيها _ 
>جمعتها في يدي ووضعتها تحت قدمي . ..!! 
>ثم شرعت أقول ( الله أكبر ) أمد بها صوتي ، فوجدت لهذه الكلمة صدى عجيباً 
>في نفسي هذه المرة ، لم أكن أتذوّقه خلال سنوات طويلة من ترديده بقلب لاهٍ 
>غافل ، قلت في فرح : وهـذه الثالثة . 
> 
>إن الأحاسيس والمشاعر والمعاني والأنوار التي كنت أتشربها وأتذوقها في تلك 
>اللحظات الربانية ، من خلال تلاوة القرآن الكريم وفي لحظات الركوع والسجود 
>، كانت فوق وصف الواصف ، ويعجز اللسان عن التعبير عنها ، ويقصر كل بيان من 
>الوفاء بها ، 
> 
>ولذا فما أسرع ما قفزت إلى ذاكرتي تلك الحكمة المُشرقة التي تقول : 
>كفى جزاء على الطاعة ، ما الله مورده على قلوب المقبلين عليه من أنوار 
>وأمداد ولذاذات روحية لا يعرفها إلاّ أهلها ..فقلت في نفسي : وهذه الرابعة .. 
> 
>ولذا فلا عجب أن أشعر لحظتها أنني قد انتقلت إلى خارج الكرة الأرضية ، 
>فإذا بي أركع وأسجد وأتلو وأدعو فوق سحابة بعيدة عن الأرض كلها ، فلا عين 
>لمخلوق يمكن أن تصل إليّ ، ويعجز خيال بشر أن يتخيّل أين أكون لحظتها ..! 
>وكنت أثناء الركوع والسجود أرمق بطرف عيني على جانبي ، فإذا فراغ هائل 
>سحيق ، وفضاء ممتد رهيب ، والنور يحيط بي من كل مكان ، وعرفت ساعتها أن 
>التعلّق بالدنيا وشهواتها هو باطل الأباطيل ، وقبض ريح ، ومتاع غرور ، وليس سوى 
>وهم ، وركض في غير طائل ، وتعب وعناء للإمسـاك بما لا يمكن المسك به ..! 
>وعدت إلى نفسي فقلت : وهذه الخامسة .. 
> 
>ولما بلغت جلسة التشهد ، وأخذت وضعية التورك فيها ، وشرعت في ( التحيات 
>المباركات والصلوات لله… ) كنت أحسب أن نوراً كان يخرج من بين شفتيّ لا مجرد 
>كلمات وحروف مما اعتاد الناس أن يخرجوه من أفواههم …! فقلت : وهذه السادسة 
>.. 
> 
>في تلك اللحظة حدث أمر عجيب دار له رأسي كله ، وانتفض بدني ، وذرفت له 
>عيناي بدمعات حارة شقت لها مسيلاً على طول وجهي ، 
>ولكنها دمعات في الوجه ، وأثرها لا يقع إلاّ في القلب مباشرة ، 
>ولو أني أقسمت ساعتها ، أن قلبي كان يغتسل بطريقة ربانية عجيبة ومثيرة ، 
>أحسها إحساساً مباشراً ، لو أني أقسمت على ذلك ما حنثت ولا كذبت ..! 
>فكانت هذه هي السابعة .. 
> 
>الذي حدث هو : لقد حانت مني نظرة إلى الفضاء الرحب تحتي ، فأخذت أدور في 
>هذا الفضاء السحيق أبحث عن نقطة صغيرة بين هذه الملايين الكثيرة من النقاط 
>التي ملأت الفضاء كله ، كنت أبحث عن نقطة تُسمى .. تسمى ( الكرة الأرضية 
>..!) ، 
> 
>ولما خيّل لي أنني عثرت عليها ، كدت أن أطير من الفرح ، وشرعت أتفحص فيها 
>بدقة ، وانقّب لعلي أرى _ بعينيّ المجردتين _ هذا العالم الكبير الذي تضج 
>فيه الشهوات ، ويكاد أهلها أن يخرجوا من عقولهم بسببها .. 
> 
>أخذت أبحث بعناية عن الدول العظمى _ ولا عظيم إلا الله _ ناهيك عن الدول 
>الصغرى ، وأخذت أنقّب عن آبار البترول ، وترسانات الأسلحة المختلفة ، 
>وعن هوليود ومفاسدها ، وعن الطواغيت والفراعنة الصغار ، وعن الظلمة 
>والمتكبرين ، وعن المنتفشين المغرورين ، وعن الجيوش الجرّارة في كل مكان 
>وعن الشهوات الهائجة الطاغية ، وصويحباتها من الكاسيات العاريات ، 
>وعن أصحابها من قاصري العقل ، ومطموسي البصيرة ، الذين يتقّذفون بسببها في 
>النار وهم يضحكون ، 
>كما أخذت أبحث عن الفضائيات والأقمار الصناعية ، وما تتقيأ به على عقول 
>الناس من أقذار ومفاسد ، 
>كما أخذت أنقّب عن الوسط الفني في هذا العالم العريض وعن أولئك النجوم ، 
>الذين أفسدوا دنيا الناس وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا ..!! 
>وعن .. وعن ..وعن ..وعن أشياء كثيرة لا تزال تبهر أكثر الخلق .. 
> 
>وهالني للغاية أنني لم أعثر على شيء من هذا كله ، فلما استيأست ، ونفضت 
>يدي يأساً ، سمعت صوتاً مهيباً جليلاً يملأ الفضاء كله ، غير أنه يصل إلى 
>أذني هادئاً ناعما شجياً مؤثراً ، سمعته يقول : 
> 
>إنك لن تجد شيئاً مما تبحث عنه ، لأنك تبحث في المكان الخطأ .. !! 
>قلت في فزع : أليست هذه هي الكرة الأرضية التي ملأها الناس بالشرور 
>والفساد والإفساد ؟! 
>قال الصوت بعد لحظة صمت خلتها دهراً : كلا .. ثم سكت .. 
>فسارعت أسأل في لهفة : بالله عليك ألا أخبرتني عن هذه النقطة التائهة في 
>هذا الكون الفسيح ..؟ 
>قال الصوت : هذه هي المجرة ..! المجرة التي تضيع فيها مجموعتكم الشمسية 
>كلها ، أما أرضك فهي بداخلها عدم في العدم ،ولذا فيستحيل أن تصل إليها 
>بعينيك ، فلا تتعب ، ودع الخلق للخالق ….! 
> 
>وارتجف بدني كله بطريقة مثيرة ، ثم سألت : فما هذه النقاط المتناثرة في كل 
>مكان ؟ 
>قال الصوت : كلها مجرات أكبر من مجرتكم ، وفي كل مجرة منها ملايين مملينة 
>من النجوم ، وهناك ما لا تراه عينك ، 
>وكل ذلك إنما هو زينة الحياة الدنيــا ، ثم تتوالى سبع سماوات ، كل سماء 
>أكبر من أختها ، بل كل سماء بالنسبة للأخرى كحلقة صغيرة في صحراء مترامية ، 
>والله جل جلاله من وراء ذلك يمسكه ويدبّره ويرعاه ، سبحانه جل في علاه …! 
> 
>أحسست أن رأسي الصغير يدور بقوة وفي عنف ، وأنني أكاد أسقط لاسيما وقد 
>قفزت إلى ذاكرتي صورة هذا الإنسان الضعيف العاجز ، الهزيل ، وهو يعصي هذا 
>الإله العظيم الجليل ، ويصر أن يُعرض عن تعاليمه ، ليتعلق بأذيال الشيطان 
>وجنوده .. ! 
>وسرعان ما وجدتني أردد ودمعاتي تسيل على وجهي : 
>.. (( يــا أيها الإنسان ما غرك بربك الكريم الذي خلقك فسوّاك فعدلك .؟!)) 
>(( قُتٍل الإنسان ما أكفره ! من أي شيء خلقه ؟ من نطفة خلقه فقدره ، ثم 
>السبيل يسره .. )) .. 
> 
>وخرجت من صلاتي وأنا أهتز بحالة روحية حتى الذروة ، فلم أملك إلا أن أحمد 
>الله وأشكره وعيناي لا زالتا ممتلئتين بالدموع ، غير أني أحسبها دموع فرح 
>، ممتزجة بدموع خوف .. ! 
>قال الشيخ : قلت لصاحبي وأنا أحاوره : 
>الآن فقـط أحسب أني أدركت معنى قول الحق تبارك وتعالى : 
>إن الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر 
>.. وقوله عز وجل : (( ولذكر الله أكبر )) 
> 
>فوالله لو أن الإنسان أقبل على صلاته بهذه الكيفية ، وذاق هذه اللذة 
>الروحية ، وانصبت في قلبه هذه المعاني السماوية ، 
>لأصبحت شهوات الدنيا _ مهما زخرفها الشياطين _ أحقر من أن يكلف نفسه 
>الالتفات إليها ، فضلاً عن الإعجاب بها والتسقّط عند أعتابها ، والركض وراء 
>سرابها 
> 
>..وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء ، والله ذو الفضل العظيم .. 
>ثم سكت الشيخ لحظة وحدق في وجوهنا ثم قال : 
>ما على الإنسان إلاّ أن يُعرّض نفسه لنفحات الله عز وجل كل حين ، وأن 
>يجاهد نفسه في ذلك ولا ييأس حتى يتيسر له الطريق ، وما ذلك على الله بعزيز .. 
>(( والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا )) 
>- - - - 
> 
>كفى جزاء على الطاعة ، ما الله مورده على قلوب المقبلين عليه من أنوار 
>وأمداد ولذاذات روحية لا يعرفها إلاّ أهلها 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن واعوذ بك من العجز والكسل واعوذ بك من الجبن والبخل واعوذ بك من غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

في ليلة 


في ليلة .. كانت كباقي الليالي ربما.. ولكن لم تكن بالتأكيد كذلك بالنسبة لي كنت أتقلب في فراشي كثيرا ولم أستطع النوم.. كنت خائفة كثيرا ولم أعرف لماذا؟ 

كانت الرابعة بعد منتصف الليل ..كان الخوف يسيطر علي تماما ! وكل شئ كان مظلماً أمامي !

بدأت أقرأ ما أحفظ من سور .. قد حفظت كثيرا منها ولكن معظمه بل أكثره قد ضاع .. ونسيته مع قلة مراجعتي له ..هدأت قليلا.. ولكن الخوف لا زال يلازمني …. أغمضت عيني وجعلت أتذكر 

كان شريط حياتي كله يمر أمامي.. أتذكر من طفولتي ما أتذكره وكيف بعد أن كبرت جعلت أتذكر ذنوبي الكثيرة وصلاتي التي غالبا بل دائما ما كنت أؤديها بتكاسل شديد وبنقر كالغراب.

تذكرت صديقتي التي كنت ألتقي معها والتي كانت مثلي أنا تلعب وتلهو ، لم تفكر يوما في الموت !! ولا أنا !! كيف أنها في يوم خرجت ، ثم عادت .. ولكنها عادت داخل ذاك الصندوق . نعم ، ماتت في حادث سيارة. 

تذكرت نفسي لو أنه جاءني ملك الموت ليقبض روحي ، فما عساي أخبره ؟! 

أأنا مستعدة للموت ؟ أعملت ما يكفيني ؟! 
أتراني أكون من أهل الجنة أم من أهل النار؟ 
..لا.. بالطبع سأكون من أهل الجنة … ولكن بماذا سأدخل الجنة ؟! 
ماذا فعلت لأكون من أهلها ؟ وماذا قدمت لنفسي لأدخلها؟ 

أمن صراخي اليومي على أمي ؟! أم من غيبتي ونميمتي لصديقاتي ؟! أم من تبرجي ولباسي؟! أم من الأغاني والأفلام والبرامج المليئة بما يغضب الله عز وجل 

سكتُّ قليلا … .. ولكني بالتأكيد أفضل من غيري. 

لكن أفضل ممن ؟

تذكرت تلكم الفتيات الطاهرات العفيفات اللاتي كنت ألاقيهن في المسجد 
كيف أن الواحدة منهن مستعدة أن تدفع حياتها ثمنا ولا يرى منها خصلة من شعرها . فأين أنا منهن ؟! 

قلت في نفسي : ألي عهد من الله أنه لن يتوفاني حتى أتوب ؟!
ألي من الله عهد أني لن أموت الآن أو غدا ؟!
أأعطاني ربي عهدا أنه سيغفر لي ويدخلني الجنة ؟! 

... قمت من مكاني وأنا خائفة مرتعبة وفي عيني تجمدت دمعتان ، توضأت وقمت أصلي وأنا أرتعد خوفا  ، وأثناء الصلاة .. فوجئت بنفسي حينما وجدت عيناي تفيضان بالدموع ! فلقد كانت المرة الأولى التي تبكي فيها عيناي 

نعم … فقد كان كل بكائها من قبل على الدنيا ! والآن هي بالفعل تبكي بحرقة ، تبكي خشية لله عز وجل تبكي على ذنوب كثيرة وعظيمة ارتكبتها وهي لا تبالي وهي تظنها هينة ( (وتحسبونه هينا وهو عند الله عظيم  ) فشتّان بين البكاءين .


لا تصدقوا كيف أحسست بمعنى تلك الآيات التي كنت أتلوها وكأنني أتلوها لأول مرة علما بأنني أصلي بها نفسها منذ سنوات عديدة بقيت ساجدة لوقت طويل لم أشعر به الشيء الوحيد الذي شعرته والذي أحسسته بالفعل أني بين يدي العظيم بين يدي خالقي ومصوري .. فصرت أدعوه وأستغفره كثيرا وأحمده  ..وعزته وجلاله أني أحسست بالفعل أنني بين يديه 

لم أصدق نفسي ماذا كنت أقول ... كنت أدعوا بأدعية ما علمت أني أعرفها من قبل .. صارت شفتاي تنطقان وقلبي الوحيد .... الذي يدفعهما. وبعد أن انتهيت من صلاتي .. سلمت 

وبدأت أتذكر ما أتذكر من ذنوبي التي عملتها ... وبدأت أنظر إلى نفسي وأقول :
ما الذي جعلك يا يداي تتحركين ؟ وقلبي من جعله ينبض وعيناي وأذناي وقدماي .... وكل شيء وصرت أنظر إلى كل ما حولي ... فكيف لبذرة صغيرة أن تصير شجرة عملاقة ؟ 
قلت لنفسي : أين كنت كل هذه السنين ؟! .. أين أنا وأين غفلتي ؟ كيف لم أشعر به وقد كان قريباً مني ! شعرت فعلا بعظمته . 


كيف لهذا الإنسان أن لا يشعر ، يبطر ويكفر ولا يحمد ، لا يصلي ولا يشكر ! وهو ... يمهله .. ويرزقه ولا يرفع عنه نعمته .. بل ويزيده رزقا بعد رزق في المال والولد وكل النعم 

كيف لهذا الإنسان وهذا الخالق العظيم .. يقول له ..تب,, أغفر لك كل ذنوبك  ..لا بل وأبدلك سيئاتك كلها حسنات مكانها. ويرفض ! ويقول لا .. لا أريد !

كيف له ذلك ؟ ألا يعلم أنه لابد له من أن يموت يوما ؟! ألا يتذكر كم سيعيش من السنين ؟ 
سبعون ... ثمانون ... مائة .. أو حتى مائتي سنة .. ثم ماذا ؟ 

ثم إلى مرتع الدود .. ثم إلى تحت التراب .. ثم إلى الظلمات من ينير ظلمة ذلك اليوم ؟ من يؤنس وحشته تلك الساعة؟ من يسري عنه ؟ من يطمئنه ؟ من يكون برفقته ؟  أو .... من يدفع عنه العذاب حينئذ ؟ أين فنانوه الذين تعلق قلبه بهم ؟ وأين أصحابه الذين شاركوه لهوه وعبثه ؟ أين أهله الذين غفلوا عنه ؟ هل ينفعونه الآن ؟!  كم من السنين سيعذب في قبره قبل القيامة ؟ 

قلت في نفسي : أين هو فرعون اليوم ؟ أين هم الجبابرة الذين طغوا منذ آلاف السنين ؟ يا إلهي … .لازالوا يعذبون إلى الآن ! ( ولعذاب الآخرة أكبر لو كانوا يعلمون ) 

ثم تخيلي يا نفسي ستقفين على أرض المحشر خمسين ألف سنة ! في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة حافية عارية لا أكل ولا شرب.. تموتين عذابا.. ولا تموتين ثم تخيلي لو أنك دخلتي جهنم 


ستحتاجين لتسقطي فيها سبعون سنة !! أي مثل عمر ابن آدم ( ثم قد تبقين فيها سنة ، مائة ، ألف مليون سنة ، الله أعلم )



وما بالك بمن هو خالد فيها  .. لها : أيا نفس ويحك ألا تبصرين ؟! ألا تفقهين ؟! أم أنك لا تدركين ؟ !ألا تتوبين إلى الله ! ألا تنقذين نفسك !لا زالت لديك الفرصة لتنقديها قبل أن يتخطفك الموت ! عندئذ لا توبة ولا رجوع 

عندئذ ستندمين.. بل! ستتقطعين ندما على هذه الأيام التي ضاعت منك وأنت تؤجلين توبتك ... عندها ورب العزة لن ينفع الندم ولن تنفع التوبة  .. عندها ستقولين دما وحرقة : (رب ارجعون لعلي أعمل صالحا فيما تركت ) وسيقال لكِ : ( كلا إنها كلمة هو قائلها ومن ورائهم برزخ إلى يوم يبعثون )

قمت من مجلسي مع سماعي لأذان الفجر .. صليت الفجر .. وجلست أقرأ قليلا من كتاب الله الذي كنت قد هجرته منذ رمضان السابق أو ربما قبله  .. بقيت حتى طلعت الشمس !! و ذهبت إلى فراشي !! كان في قلبي سعادة عظيمة أحسست بها وأنا أمسح دمعاتي التي نزلت على خدي ، وكأنما تنزل مع كل قطرة منها خطاياي وذنوبي .. وكأنها كانت تنزل لتغسل قلبي وتطمئن نفسي 

وربي أنه كان شعور .. لم أشعره مع أي سعادة في حياتي .. وأنها كانت فرحة لم أشعر  بمثلها من قبل .

فجعلت أقول وأردد (الذين آمنوا وتطمئن قلوبهم بذكر الله ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب ) فصدق الخالق .. صدق الذي لا إله غيره .. والذي ما في الدنيا أعظم من ذكره سعادة واطمئنان في الدنيا .. وفي الآخرة < مالا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر >



فمالنا لا نكسب دنيانا و أخرانا ؟! 

لا نترك توافه تظلنا مالنا لا نترك الأغاني مثلا ؟ والله إني احتقرت نفسي كيف كنت أسمعها فما كانت تزيدنا إلا هما وغما وحزنا ، ما كانت إلا تظلنا وتجعلنا كالمعتوهين. 

الله قد جعل لجميع شهواتنا مخرجا في الدنيا فمالنا لا نصبر فنقضيها فيما أحل الله لنا .! وأغمضت عيني بعدها ونمت …فما أحسست بطعم النوم إلا يومها .. وكأني لم أنم منذ تسع عشرة سنة مضت من عمري !!!


ومن يومها ... لم أعرف قلقا أو خوفا في نومي ... وصار هادئا مريحا بحمده تعالى .

اللهم اغفر لنا وارحمنا وعافنا واعف عنا وأنر لنا بالحق دربنا وثبتنا على الهدى 
اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه 
اللهم اهدْ شباب المسلمين وارزقهم الطهر والستر والعفاف وارزقهم الزوجات الصالحات 
...والأزواج الصالحين يا أرحم الراحمين 
اللهم إنا نسألك رضاك والجنة ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار يا عزيز يا قوي يا جبار 
وسبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت استغفرك وأتوب إليك 



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

في باطن البحر


أنا شاب كان يظن بأن الحياة... مالآ وفير... وفراش وثير... ومركب وطيء... وغير ذلك كثير... وها أنا أسرد قصتي لعلها توقظ غافل قبل فوات الأوان... 

كان يوم جمعة... وكالعادة لهو ولعب مع الأصدقاء على الشاطيء... ولكن من هم الأصدقاء... هم مجموعة من القلوب الغافلة... 

وقلوب فيها من الظلام ما يطفىء نور الشمس ... وسمعت المنادي ينادي... حي على الصلاة... حي على الفلاح... وأقسم بالله العظيم أني سمعت الأذان طوال حياتي... ولكني لم أفقه يومآ معنى كلمة فلاح... وكأنها كانت تقال بلغة لا أفهمها مع أنني عربي ولغتي العربية... ولكنها الغفلة... وكنا أثناء الأذان نجهز أنا ورفاقي عدة الغوص وأنابيب الهواء... استعدادآ لرحلة جميلة تحت الماء... وأنا أرتب في عقلي برنامج باقي اليوم الذي لا يخلو لحظة من المعاصي والعياذ بالله... 

وها نحن في بطن البحر... سبحان الخلاق فيما خلق وأبدع... وكل شيء على ما يرام ... وبدأت رحلتي الجميلة... ولكن... 

حصل مالم أتوقع... عندما تمزقت القطعة المطاطية التي يطبق عليها الغواص بأسنانه وشفتيه لتحول دون دخول الماء إلى الفم ولتمده بالهواء من الأنبوب... وتمزقت أثناء دخول الهواء إلى رئتي... وفجأة أغلقت قطرات الماء المالح المجرى التنفسي... وبدأت أموت... 

بدأت رئتي تستغيث وتنتفض... تريد هواء... الهواء الذي طالما دخل جوفي وخرج بدون أن أفهم أنه أحد أجمل نعم الله علي... وبدأت أدرك خطورة الموقف الذي لا أحسد عليه... بدأت أشهق وأغص بالماء المالح... وبدأ شريط حياتي بالمرور أمام عيناي... 

ومع أول شهقة... عرفت كم الإنسان ضعيف... وأني عاجز عن مواجهة قطرات مالحة سلطها الله علي ليريني أنه هو الجبار المتكبر... وأنه لا ملجأ منه إلا إليه... ولم أحاول الخروج من الماء لأني كنت على عمق كبير... 

ومع ثاني شهقة... تذكرت صلاة الجمعة التي ضيعتها... تذكرت حي على الفلاح... ولا تستغربوا إن قلت لكم أني في لحظتها فقط فهمت معنى كلمة فلاح... ولكن للأسف بعد فوات الأوان... كم ندمت على كل سجدة ضيعتها... وكم تحسرت على كل لحظة قضيتها في معصية الله... 

ومع ثالث شهقة... تذكرت أمي..... و الحزن الذي يمزق قلبها وأنا أتخيلها تبكي موت وحيدها وحبيبها... وكيف سيكون حالها بعدي... 

ومع رابع شهقة... تذكرت ذنوبي وزلاتي ويا لكثرتها... تذكرت تكبري وغروري... وبدأت أحاول النجاة والظفر بأخر ثانية بقيت لي... فلقد سمعت فيما سبق أنه من ختم له بأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمد رسول الله دخل الجنة... 

فبدأت أحاول نطق الشهادتين... فما أن قلت أشهـ... حتى غص حلقي وكأن يد خفية كانت تطبق على حلقي لتمنعني من نطقها... فعدت أحاول وأجاهد... أشهـ... أشهـ... وبدأ قلبي يصرخ ربي ارجعون... ربي ارجعون... ساعة... دقيقة... لحظة... ولكن هيهات... 

بدأت أفقد الشعور بكل شيء... وأحاطت بي ظلمة غريبة... وفقدت الوعي وأنا أعرف خاتمتي... و واأسفاه على خاتمة كهذه والعياذ بالله... 

إلى هنا القصة تبدو حزينة جدآ... ولكن رحمة ربي وسعت كل شيء... 

فجأة بدأ الهواء يتسرب إلى صدري مرة أخرى... وانقشعت الظلمة... وفتحت عيناي لأجد مدرب الغوص يمسك بي مثبتآ خرطوم الهواء في فمي... محاولآ إنعاشي ونحن مازلنا في بطن البحر... ورأيت ابتسامة على محياه... فهمت منها أنني بخير... ونطق قلبي ولساني وكل خلية في جسدي وقبلهم روحي... 

أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمد رسول الله... الحمد لله..... الحمد لله... الحمد لله... وفجأة بدأ قلبي يحدثني قائلآ: لقد رحمك ربك بدعاء أمك لك... فاتعظ... 

وخرجت من الماء إخواني وأخواتي... شخص آخر... وأنا فعلآ أعني كلمة آخر... صارت نظرتي للحياة شيئآ أخر... وها أنا والحمدلله الأن شاب كل ما يرجوه من الواحد القهار... أن يختم له بأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله لحظة الغرغرة التي أعرفها جيدآ... شاب يريد أن يكون ممن ذكرهم الرحمن في كتابه الكريم قال تعالى في سورة مريم -=( إلا من تاب وءامن وعمل صالحآ فأولئك يدخلون الجنة ولا يظلمون شيئآ (60) جنات عدن التي وعد الرحمن عباده بالغيب إنه كان وعده مأتيا  )

وللعلم : عدت بعد تلك الحادثة بفترة وحدي إلى نفس المكان في بطن البحر وسجدت لله تعالى سجدة شكر وخضوع وولاء وامتنان... في مكان لا أظن أن إنسيآ قبلي قد سجد فيه لله تعالى... عسى أن يشهد علي هذا المكان يوم القيامة فيرحمني الله بسجدتي في بطن البحر ويدخلني جنته اللهم أمين... 

ثبتني الله وأياكم على طريق الحق... وجمعني الله وإياكم في جنات النعيم... اللهم آمين



لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء

أخوكم فيصل




----------

مشاركة: Shafik Asmar

----------


## ابن مصر

*بسم الله 
هنا موقع رائع بها 
قصص اسلامية متنوعة جميلة 

http://www.saaid.net/aldawah/index6.htm*

----------


## العمدة

الف شكر أخي أبن مصر الغالي لكل ماتتحفنا به

من معلومات ومواقع مفيدة  :: 

جزاك الله الجنة  ::

----------


## ابن مصر

*بسم الله 
تسلم يا اخي الغالي العمدة 
واشكرك علي تشجعك الجميل  لي 
تحياتي وسلامي 
اخيك عماد*

----------


## latifa

جميل جدا

----------


## ابن مصر

بسم الله 
شكرا جدااااااااايا لطيفة 
اهلاابكي اختي العزيزة 
شرفتني بزياتك الطيبة 
اجمل التمنيات 
اخيكي  ابن مصر

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
السلام عليكم أخوتي في الله 

هذه القصة حدثت لي أنا شخصيا ، منذ ثلاث أسابيع جائني علي الموقع إيميل أرسلته فتاة تعيش في أستراليا وكان الإيميل : 

(( أنا فتاة لبنانية الأصل لأب مسلم وأم مسيحية عشت في لبنان العشر سنوات الأولى من عمري ثم هاجر أبي و أمي إلي أستراليا لتنتهي علاقتي بالشرق الأوسط من ذلك التاريخ و عمري الآن 22 سنة و بسفري إلي أستراليا انتهت علاقتي بالدين تماما فكل ما اعلمه أني مسلمة و فقط فلا أعرف شكل المصحف و لا أعرف حتي شكل الفاتحة و لا أعرف كيف أصلي و لا يمثل الدين أي أهمية لي في حياتي ثم انفصل أبي عن أمي هناك في أستراليا و تزوج كل منهما بآخر حتي دخلت الجامعة ثم ترك أبي و أمي أستراليا ،و تركوني وحدي بلا عائلة أو اخوة ولا أعرف شيء عن أجدادي في لبنان 
عشت وحيدة ، اضطررت لأعمل لأصرف علي نفسي و كنت أدرس في الصباح في الجامعة و أعمل في بار مساء و صار لي boy friend بالمعني الغربي للكلمة و لم أترك شيئا من الحرام الا و فعلته دون خجل أو ألم فإني غربية تماما ، أعرف العربية بشكل بسيط و لأنني شديدة الجمال فقد اشتركت في مسابقة جمال نيوزلندا و فزت في البلدة التي أقيمت فيها المسابقة و أستعد الآن لدخول المسابقة الكبري في نيوزلندا و صرت موديل لغلاف المجلات الغير محترمة و في أثناء ذلك كنت أزور عائلة من أصل لبناني تقيم في أستراليا و شاهدت حلقة رمضانية تتكلم عن العفة و عليها عنوان الموقع ، فأصباني إنهيار شديد و أن هذه الحلقة تخاطبني أنا و أنا أرسل إليكم أسئلكم هل من الممكن أن يقبلني الله فهل من الممكن أن يتقبلني الله و أعود إلي الله )) 

جاءتني هذه الرسالة فقلت لنفسي سبحان الله أن النفس البشرية مهما كانت في أسفل السافلين فهي مشتاقة إلي الله و مثلا ما تجوع البطن إلي الطعام تجوع الروح إلي الله . 
فارسلت لها اقول إليها طبعا يقبل الله توبتك و أرشدتها إلي شروط التوبة 

فاتصلت بي بعد يومين تقول ((لقد توبت إلي الله و تركت صديقي ولن تراه بعد اليوم)) 

ثم اتصلت بي بعد يومين تقول ((أريد أن أتعلم الصلاة)) 

ثم اتصلت بعد يومين تقول(( أريد شرائط قران)) فارسلنا إليها ب DHL شرائط الشيخ العجمي ومشاري راشد و مصحف المدينة وكل سلاسل شرائطي 

و صمتت أسبوعا ، ثم اتصلت تقول(( لقد تنازلت عن لقب ملكة جمال المدينة )). 

ثم كانت المفاجاة من أربعة أيام اتصلت بي تقول ((لقد تحجبت)) 

لكن القصة لم تنتهي بعد فبعد الحجاب بيومين تقول لقد أحسست بآلام شديدة فذهبت إلي الطبيب فقال لي أني مصابة بسرطان في المخ و أن الأيام معدودة 

هذه الفتاة ستدخل غرفة العمليات في أستراليا يوم الجمعة القادم لآجراء جراحة عاجلة في المخ بنسبة نجاح لا تزيد عن عشرون بالمائة كما يقول الأطباء هناك 
فهذا ما يقوله الأطباء أما هي فأرسلت تقول ما يعجز عنه العلماء العباد قالت 
((أنا فرحانة بلقاء الله، أني فرحانة أني توبت قبل ما أعرف أني مريضة ، أنا لا أدري هل سيعلم بي أبي و أمي بما حدث لي أم لا، فهم لا يتصلون بي الا نادرا و لكني توبت منذ ثلاث أسابيع فقط و عصيت الله عشرون عاما ، ادعوا الله لي أن يكتبني من أهل الجنة و إن عشت أن أخدم الاسلام في موقعكم هذا ، فهذا الموقع نافذتي علي الاسلام )) 

تعليق: أدعوا الله معي أن يشفيها و للحديث بقية يوم الجمعة أن شاء الله 
سبحان من يهدي عباده و يتوب عليهم ليرحمهم برحمته الواسعة 

ءانين المذنبين أحب إلينا من تسبيح المرائين
_________________
مقيم في أرض الله حيث يشاء الله

عدل سابقا من قبل (عمرو خالد) في الخميس سبتمبر 25, 2003 12:51 pm, عدل 3 مرات
..................................................  ....................

كتب اليوم
..................................................  ..
أن لله و أن إليه راجعون ، اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا و أخلفنا خيرا منها ، ماتت سارة 22 عاما و دفنت اليوم في مقابر المسلمين بنيوزلندا و صلوا عليها صلاة الجمعة و أرسلت رسالة قصيرة إلي قبل العملية مباشرة تقول فيها 
((أنا عشت بعيدة عن الله 22 عاما و لكني توبت إلي الله من 3 أسابيع و لكني أشهدكم أني توبت إلي الله و تركت my boy friend و العمل في البار و تركت مسابقة ملكة الجمال و تحجبت و إلتزمت بالصلاة و أشهدكم أني فعلت كل هذا من أجل ربي و أنا لا أعرف مسلمين سواك و سوي هذا المنتدي فارجوكم ادعوا لي أن يرحمني الله و يغفر لي و ادعوا الله أن يهدي أمي فهي لا تعرف عني شيئا )) سارة 

أرجوكم ابذلوا ما استطعتم من الأعمال الصالحة من حج و عمرة و صدقة و دعاء و ارسلوها إلي سارة هل رأيتم معي رحمة الله بعباده و أنه مكتوب عليها أن تموت في ذلك الوقت و لكن الله كتب علي نفسه الرحمة و جعلها تتوب و تترك كل المعاصي قبل ثلاث أسابيع فقط 
{ إن في ذلك لذكرى لمن كان له قلب أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد } سورة ق
_________________
مقيم في أرض الله حيث يشاء الله
................................................

سبحان الهادى

الموضوع منقول من موقع الاستاذ عمرو خالد
www.amrkhaled.net
من المنتدى
http://www.amrkhaled.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=27879

تابع اراء الناس فى هذه الصفحه
..................................................  .

هدانا الله واياكم
ولاتنسوا اخوانكم المسلمين من صالح دعائكم
فى امان الله وحفظه
حتى نلتقى فى الفردوس الاعلى باذن الله 
وعلى محبته نفترق

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك 
ياابن مصر ياكريم

سلمت يدك وبارك الله فيك
اثقل الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك
*

----------

